# BMQ Regular Force 2005  - 2017 [Merged]



## e_pelletier

FINALLY, i got the call, 

course number 0187 (in french), full time reg forces as a sapper, i gotta be in st jean January 24 th at 1 PM (and the adventure begins), 

anyone else coming ?


----------



## m_a_c

Congratulations e_pelletier, good luck on your course.  You will have a great adventure...


----------



## arctictern

Yea congrades man... I'm still waiting.


----------



## Goober

They told me my basic begins on the 25th, which is a tuesday, which I think you pointed out in another thread. So I'll call them this Monday to make sure, so maybe I'll be there on the 24th with ya. You'll notice me, I'll have my Army.ca t-shirt on


----------



## Lara80a

I start the 28th of August...anyone else???


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Lara80a said:
			
		

> I start the 28th of August...anyone else???



This whole crew will be there one week before you...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/46385.0.html


----------



## Ghost Snake

Lara80a said:
			
		

> I start the 28th of August...anyone else???


I'll be with you.  See you there


----------



## Lara80a

Ok ..Cool Ghost snake....I look forward to perhaps having you in my platoon.  I am so ready for this. Hard to wait. It still seems so far away.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

NiTz said:
			
		

> Hey i'll see you in Kingston i'm currently on POET at CFSCE, and trust me, you won't complain about having nothing to do here! LOTS of parades and PT, but the courses are cool and there are no inspections. Alright, see ya there!
> 
> Cheers!
> Nitz



Sounds like a nice break from my current duties.  Don't worry, you will get used to it, and it WILL get harder.   ;D


----------



## canadianblue

> Hey i'll see you in Kingston i'm currently on POET at CFSCE, and trust me, you won't complain about having nothing to do here! LOTS of parades and PT, but the courses are cool and there are no inspections. Alright, see ya there!
> 
> Cheers!
> Nitz



If you POET guys do lots of PT then why is it that the Sigs always start off in the back, and end up being infront by the end of most runs ;D

Just kidding, I envy you guys quite a bit.


----------



## NiTz

Hehe I must admit that the sigs do  A LOT more PT than us, but as some of my sigs friends explained, their courses are much easier than ours, so they can do more PT and less class time. And their PT is earlier than ours too! 6 o'clock for them, 6:45 for us. Yes, I admit it, we are treated very well on POET, no arms swinging, nearly no inspections (1 open locker inspection in nearly 3 months..  : ) Anyways, have a nice day!



Cheers!


----------



## matty101

Just got the call today, I'm off for basic on The 28th of August!!!  anyone else going then?  I was told I'd be in the RCR when I complete basic, no word as to what battalion yet.  When do we find that out?


----------



## GazeeboUnit

Hey Hey, 

 I start IAP on the 28th, but there sending me up on the 25ft. Seems kinda early... 
oh well, as long as I'm there!


----------



## steakzilla

Just got my call today. Infantry, PPCLI. Ill be in St. Jean on august 26 for the BMQ starting on the 28th. After waiting 8 mounths 6 weeks seem hardly any time to wait at all.


----------



## Blackburn

Me too ill be there for the 28 of august i got the job for 935 trucker ;D


----------



## Lara80a

I am being sworn in on August 23...10am...final lap to go


----------



## mechanic_chick

*I know 2 here , well 3 including Ghost Snake.

My name is Amy Jesso , just incase if you notice me there. short little fire cracker darker hair..  haha! 

My email is pink_typhoon@hotmail.com ,( yes old email address , lol ) please feel free to add me to msn and hopefully we can all chat and join up at BMQ.  My friend Jenna Pawich is going as well. Ill be sworn in on the 14th in Wpg , hers is the 10th ( Ill be there as well ). Family and myself are looking forward to it! If you're also getting sworn in on the 14th WPG , feel free to approach and say Hi!! 

Im very excited to hopefully hear back from a few of yah , get to know some people before we even get there and share ' tips ' and such 

Thanks guys , im really happy I found this thred!!

Whos pumped guys!! Not much longer left! I cant take the waiting any longer! Lol!


JESSO*


----------



## WebAddict

Hehe,  I got good news , I was told that I am going to QC, if they have room for me, if not then Borden . But i will be starting sometime in the week of August 28-Sept 6
So i might c u there, add my msn plevak_alex@hotmail.com and we can chat hope to c you there!.


----------



## Hot Lips

GazeeboUnit said:
			
		

> Hey Hey,
> 
> I start IAP on the 28th, but there sending me up on the 25ft. Seems kinda early...
> oh well, as long as I'm there!


Will see you there 

HL


----------



## jmnavy

I'll be there too!  Good-bye naval reserves, hello air force! :rage:

Give me a shout on msn if you like! spike745@hotmail.com


----------



## GazeeboUnit

I have to say this, 

Whether I'm excited one day and nervous the next.... Waiting to go is the hardest.

(6 weeks to go)


----------



## Hot Lips

jmnavy said:
			
		

> I'll be there too!  Good-bye naval reserves, hello air force! :rage:
> 
> Give me a shout on msn if you like! spike745@hotmail.com


Wooohooo  go Air Force...;D

HL


----------



## mechanic_chick

GazeeboUnit said:
			
		

> I have to say this,
> 
> Whether I'm excited one day and nervous the next.... Waiting to go is the hardest.
> 
> (6 weeks to go)




Very , very true! I think we all feel the same!!


----------



## Berenguei

Yep...I'll be there also. Looking forward to it...will be hard though to be separated from my wife and kids.

Who will be there as infantry officers (to be !!!)

See ya,


----------



## Lara80a

I have a feeling that we will all be so busy with drills.....PT....shining boots we won't have time to miss anyone back home....it is only a few weeks out of our lives....plus when there we will all be your family team....see ya there.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Good point . Im sure some around week 3 , will start to become very home sick. I am use to being away from my parents and vise versa , but of course , im going to miss them very much. Plus , there are alot of young adults  ( around 18 ) that this is their first time away from home starting a new career , that of course is taken into consideration and should be as well with ' team mates '. Which also means for the older , wiser folk to have a little patience and let the staff sort them out  Ha ha.

Also , it's maybe the first time away from Boyfriends , Girlfriends , Wives , Husbands and children.. which is very , very difficult.  One of the hardest parts of being on course.. atleast for my family it always was. It's hard to be away from the norm and the ones who love and support you , regardless of whoever says ' suck it up ' , this is not easy. In the first few weeks we are learning to develop those skills , some will have it harder then others .. and Lara is right when saying we have to become like a family and learn to support one another. Im agreeing with you Lara for myself really.. but there are some others that will need the strength we feel. ( Maybe I should have become a Padre , he he )

It's not a cake walk , as mentioned, it tends to teach younger adults the idea of having a career and growing up , in a sense it actually does make one into a ' man or woman '. 

Im excited , and I think we are all feeling different emotions of excitement , being nervous , happy , sad , etc . I believe this is a life changing experience and we should all be proud of ourselves. I am excited for each week to pass and to soak up all this education. It's an amazing offer to have , we are all so lucky to be part of it! To gain friendships that are for life , to experience things we would never have a chance to in civi land. 

G'luck guys , times a tickin'!!!

34 Days until I leave.

36 until it starts...      

JESSO


----------



## Hot Lips

gijesso said:
			
		

> Good point . Im sure some around week 3 , will start to become very home sick. I am use to being away from my parents and vise versa , but of course , im going to miss them very much. Plus , there are alot of young adults  ( around 18 ) that this is their first time away from home starting a new career , that of course is taken into consideration and should be as well with ' team mates '. Which also means for the older , wiser folk to have a little patience and let the staff sort them out  Ha ha.
> 
> Also , it's maybe the first time away from Boyfriends , Girlfriends , Wives , Husbands and children.. which is very , very difficult.  One of the hardest parts of being on course.. atleast for my family it always was. It's hard to be away from the norm and the ones who love and support you , regardless of whoever says ' suck it up ' , this is not easy. In the first few weeks we are learning to develop those skills , some will have it harder then others .. and Lara is right when saying we have to become like a family and learn to support one another. Im agreeing with you Lara for myself really.. but there are some others that will need the strength we feel. ( Maybe I should have become a Padre , he he )
> 
> It's not a cake walk , as mentioned, it tends to teach younger adults the idea of having a career and growing up , in a sense it actually does make one into a ' man or woman '.
> 
> Im excited , and I think we are all feeling different emotions of excitement , being nervous , happy , sad , etc . I believe this is a life changing experience and we should all be proud of ourselves. I am excited for each week to pass and to soak up all this education. It's an amazing offer to have , we are all so lucky to be part of it! To gain friendships that are for life , to experience things we would never have a chance to in civi land.
> 
> G'luck guys , times a tickin'!!!
> 
> 34 Days until I leave.
> 
> 36 until it starts...
> 
> JESSO


Well said..can't wait to meet the new members of my family  
Indeed...this is a privilege and a wonderful opportunity...counting down the days... ;D

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

For what its worth, my best buddy in Cornwallis in '89 was a guy named Christ O'Brien, an Airframe Tech (at the time).  If I saw him today, I would give him the shirt off my back.  No questions asked.  Haven't talked to him since '92 when he meet me at the Edmonton airport after flying in for my jump course.

Life-long friends is what you will make (an' maybe some enemies too!  not everyone gets along).

Good luck to the works of you.  Welcome to the CF.


----------



## GazeeboUnit

Time Check.... 
3 weeks to go until I get on the plane!

How's everybody doing?


----------



## mechanic_chick

3 weeks! Ack!! Times a flyin' by!  ;D and  :'( Ha ha.

Technically , Im in Wpg the night before so 20 days. I count the minute im packed and gone from my house. 

Saying good bye to everyone will be difficult ( Especually my Parents and Bf ... and Dogs   ). But, luckily my Best Friend is going with me.

Also , swearing in is on the 14th! ' Officially in the military '.

Hows everyones PT comin' along? I have been running , almost died but atleast im complteting it. Did a 6 km Ruck run. That was dandy ha ha. 

Alright guys! Excited to meet everyone when we get there!


JESSO


----------



## Nikki55

I am going to IAP august 28th. I arrive the 26th in St-Jean.   I would like to chat with others going to ST-Jean at the same time. So email me at deschampsn@hotmail.com


----------



## mechanic_chick

Hey Folks!

Times a tickin' , going by fast. Im sure we are all still excited and pumped. As in the Thread ' August 21st ' .. people seem to have a closer bond with each other. Im not sure who from this week talks , but we should all get to know one another because most likley we WILL be in the same platoon.

As I stated in the Aug 21st Thread :

A little Birdie told me ...

The Anglo platoons number is : R0282E ( Get to know this number well.. )

I couldn't tell yah for Franco. But , there are only  TWO PLATOONS running this week. So folks... whoever is doin' BMQ / English , we will be in the same platoon. So there for , as the friendlies on Aug 21st , we should get to know each other.. ( Awww how cute ).

My name : Amy Christine Jesso
My Email , if you would like to chat : pink_typhoon@hotmail.com ( Yah yah , I made it when  I was like.. 15! )

My Outlook to how I see myself on BMQ :

Hopefully I soak up as much knowledge as possible. I hope to meet alot of interesting new people and hope to come out of it with alot of good friends. I hope that we all mesh together REALLY well and REALLY fast , for we have the power of knowledge folks.. and we know that if you clam together as a team quickly , you WILL be much happier. I hope that my team mates will help me with troubles I may have , and if anyone ever needs a hand to ask me and I would never have a problem. I'd give yah the shirt off my back if that means yah won't get in crap. I hope the bigger lads know theres tiny wee ones like myself who will probably be jumping / running with ones ruck just to keep up to their big ol' legs   And I hope that there are others their who have the enthusiasm and drive for this course. I hope to see alot of smiles , alot of hardships , alot of teamwork and alot of personal growth.  

Thats all I can say for that now.   

A Little Bit About Who I am :

Im a fiesty little firecracker who likes to work hard. I believe in good friendships and loyatly to those who are. I believe trust is important , especially with our choice of profession. And as Springroll said for herself , you break it once you're not getting it back. I am human , and there for in the mornings Im a grump puss , but after so many hours of sleep dep you WILL notice my East Coast accent come out and WOW is it  bad! I like being the person to make those laugh and see the lighter side in a rough situation.  And I also like when people confide in me , so if yah ever need to let 'er loose and talk when you are on course , and it really doesnt matter which week , and even if you dont know me.. come have a chat.  Im far from shy so if you don't come say Hi , I will.


Thats it folks.  It would be nice to  hear some backgrounds about yourselves as well if you wish to.

Good idea Spring , thanks!


JESSO


----------



## MikeL

osjesso said:
			
		

> but after so many hours of sleep dep you WILL notice my East Coast accent come out and WOW is it  bad!



Well, unless theres some Newfs on course, they'll make you sound completly normal like a mainlander, an no sign of a accent :dontpanic:


----------



## koko_00

HI I'll be there too. 

Good Luck


----------



## mechanic_chick

MikeL said:
			
		

> Well, unless theres some Newfs on course, they'll make you sound completly normal like a mainlander, an no sign of a accent :dontpanic:




Buahaha. Yah yah , Funny!


----------



## Springroll

osjesso said:
			
		

> A Little Bit About Who I am :
> 
> Im a fiesty little firecracker who likes to work hard. I believe in good friendships and loyatly to those who are. I believe trust is important , especially with our choice of profession. And as Springroll said for herself , you break it once you're not getting it back. I am human , and there for in the mornings Im a grump puss , but after so many hours of sleep dep you WILL notice my East Coast accent come out and WOW is it  bad! I like being the person to make those laugh and see the lighter side in a rough situation.  And I also like when people confide in me , so if yah ever need to let 'er loose and talk when you are on course , and it really doesnt matter which week , and even if you dont know me.. come have a chat.  Im far from shy so if you don't come say Hi , I will.
> 
> Thats it folks.  It would be nice to  hear some backgrounds about yourselves as well if you wish to.
> 
> Good idea Spring , thanks!
> JESSO



You did a better job than I, Amy....BTW, you can call me Lisa  ;D


----------



## mechanic_chick

Meh B'y , No worries , Nice to meet yah Lisa  ;D


----------



## Ghost Snake

osjesso said:
			
		

> I'd give yah the shirt off my back if that means yah won't get in crap.


If you ever take off your shirt, you'd better be wearing something appropriate underneath.  You dont need sexual harrassment charges now do ya? :rofl:


----------



## mechanic_chick

Oh good god. 

I kind of forget Im female sometimes!!  :-[ Ha ha.


Josh!!!! 6 MORE DAYS MAN! YAH!! I cant WAIT! You better come find me young man or Ill start calling your name out loud. I will , don't make me! Also , we ARE in the same platoon!! Woo hoo!  As posted our platoon number is R0282E!! Woo. 28'ers ROCK.

See yah soon!


JESSO


----------



## Hot Lips

Will be sworn in by this time next week...wooohooo 

19 days til IAP begins...see you there  ;D

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

koko_00 said:
			
		

> Hey i'll be there too for Officer Training. Looking forward to seeing you guys there.
> 
> It will be nice to start something new but since i have 2 years reserve infantry training it will be LOTS of boring old skills i already know expecially stupid drill.
> 
> Im going Sig O by the way and if you want some tips or have questions (for those new to the military) drop me a line on msn
> 
> **********@***  I made mine about 10 years ago too lol
> 
> Jason



Man with that attitude you are gonna REEK of "OH OH PLEASE SORT ME OUT STAFF, I HAVE ATTITUDE!".

2 WHOLE years of Reserve Infantry time?   :

Weapons, nav, teamwork, leadership etc are "boring old skills" that you did for (cough cough) 2 whole years....

 :boring:  

Hope that isn't in your 500-word biography ya hand in...just a hint.   

I'd be hopin', if I were you, that none of your Crse Staff reads that post...


----------



## koko_00

Ya learning Drill by squads, doing basic nav and a one or maybe 2 day first aid course, TOET's on te C7 and pistol 

YES ALLL BORING !!!!

I dont have any attitude and you dont even know me, how could anyone enjoy these parts of IAP whatsoever ESPECIALLY after already having done it. 

I am looking forward to my MOC training when i finally get to learn something new otherwise it will be slow going and boring im not here to profess my greatness but rather to say that ive been in this situation before.

Lastly i gave my msn to try and help anyone with questions and your first response is negative rather then saying thanks for trying to be nice to some people who may not have any idea what their getting into.

So thanks


----------



## George Wallace

koko_00 

Why should anyone pay you any attention?  You don't have any military experience, as your profile points out, so why should anyone ask you for advice?  Being a Gamer doesn't count in St Jean.  Being a pompous arse, and puffing up your credentials because you were in Cadets or did a year in the Reserves will probably be your down fall, but then again, you don't have that in your profile.  Do you know what a poser is?  

And YES! you do have an attitude.  One that will need adjusting.


----------



## mechanic_chick

George Wallace said:
			
		

> koko_00
> 
> Why should anyone pay you any attention?  You don't have any military experience, as your profile points out, so why should anyone ask you for advice?  Being a Gamer doesn't count in St Jean.  Being a pompous arse, and puffing up your credentials because you were in Cadets or did a year in the Reserves will probably be your down fall, but then again, you don't have that in your profile.  Do you know what a poser is?
> And YES! you do have an attitude.  One that will need adjusting.




Least someone said it first.

If you DO have experience , yah don't flaunt it. Thats when people start to hate you. Wont that be a fun 11 weeks  ( if you make it that far with that outlook )

Sorry to say ... Koko , I hope you are not with me on BMQ with that type of ' Tude.. Infact , I dont want to have to work with people with that attitude. But hey , the DS will sort that out.


and BTW,... DRILL IS FUN! THATS RIGHT , I SAID IT!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Ah no...

Not the Integrity thing again...

dileas

tess


----------



## Buzz

osjesso said:
			
		

> Least someone said it first.
> 
> If you DO have experience , yah don't flaunt it. Thats when people start to hate you. Wont that be a fun 11 weeks  ( if you make it that far with that outlook )
> 
> Sorry to say ... Koko , I hope you are not with me on BMQ with that type of ' Tude.. Infact , I dont want to have to work with people with that attitude. But hey , the DS will sort that out.
> 
> 
> and BTW,... DRILL IS FUN! THATS RIGHT , I SAID IT!



Drill is fun  As a matter of fact I love drill so much I practice it.  Shows Drive when heels are clicked together with streghth and agility.  Snapping to attention everywhere.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Ha ha ha. 

Anyways. Lets not hijack this thread , its my only peace and harmony on this little site.

Anyone else comin' along for the ride on the 28th. We know your out there!!


----------



## koko_00

I simply pointed out that i thought that those "basics" learned on basic training are boring to me. Its not my attitude its my opinion.
I plan to go there and try to be as grey as possible, seeing as how im showing up with all my kit its going to be obvious to staff that i have some experiance and I will try to resist their possible intention on having me demonstrate/guide/ ... people through things to a certain extent. I am not running for course candidate. I just want to go there meet some new friends have some fun weekends off in Montreal and pass without half the staff or course for that matter knowing my name. I dont like to stand out whether it be on a board or real life I work hard do my job and thats it. 

Well i guess i let myself get outta hand. 

Once again good luck to everyone going.


----------



## mechanic_chick

You hurt the itty bitty soldier in me when yah say Basic is ... ' Boring '. Come on now , don't ruin it for the rest of us! 


Please just stop while your ahead.

When is everyone getting sworn in? You should all post any pictures if yah got 'em. That'd be super fly.


BTW. I love Pvt Annand. You know who you are  ;D YAY! Soo ever excited for Basic!! R0282E IS GOIN TO ROCK! For all those I know so far comin' , it looks wicked!!


The Ever Excited , JESSO


----------



## jmnavy

hope you like powerpoint jesso!  A lot of what's great about basic are the people you're with and (if you're lucky) the instructors.  Get a good group and you'll have a blast with just about everything.

For my part I'm going to follow koko's lead and sink into the background as much as possible.  Don't worry about trying to finish first, but make sure not to finish in the bottom 1/3.  That's not to say I won't help people out whenever I can, I just don't want the instructors to get me in their sights.


----------



## aesop081

jmnavy said:
			
		

> me



Start by eliminating this word from your vocabulary


----------



## Hot Lips

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Start by eliminating this word from you vocabulary


Yes...me ought to be "we" now  

So now it's 5 days til I swear in and 13 days til departure for a ETA of 1500 to St Jean on 26 August and a course start of 28 August... ;D

Where's all the OCdts on this thread?...and what course number are you on...I will check mine and post it.

HL


----------



## Hot Lips

Alright my course numbers are:  0083 IAP and 0075 BOTP

So who's on my courses?

HL


----------



## career_radio-checker

jmnavy said:
			
		

> For my part I'm going to follow koko's lead and sink into the background as much as possible.  Don't worry about trying to finish first, but make sure not to finish in the bottom 1/3.  That's not to say I won't help people out whenever I can, I just don't want the instructors to get me in their sights.



First off, I don't think anyone in the navy wants here anything about "sinking" into the background. 
Second, you should always try and finish first. Just make sure you're not the only one standing on the winners podium. I hate that " 'C' is a 'P'" attitude especially from future officers. I'm not always pleased with tasks given to me but I will always strive to do my best so that when it really counts, people can count on me er... I mean we.


----------



## Hot Lips

Yes...I have never bought into the "C" is a "P" mentality before...although I know nothing of the military way (yet)...just my outlook as a civi for years... 

HL


----------



## sappersleadtheway

all that i can say is that i hope that you enjoy stairs!!!! i just went through it about 6 months ago and it was hell


----------



## Hot Lips

I had heard about the stairs from a girlfriend who is a Capt now...she said the stairs were great five years ago as well  :
But hey it's basic...it is supposed to encompass many things to test you and make you uncomfortable...isn't it?

HL


----------



## mechanic_chick

sappersleadtheway said:
			
		

> all that i can say is that i hope that you enjoy stairs!!!! i just went through it about 6 months ago and it was hell



If my Mom can do it at 40 , im sure this young little legs can do it too  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Start by eliminating this word from your vocabulary



+1

"there's no I in TEAM"   ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Not sure if they still do all this stuff we did, but the platoons used to get platoon sweats, with our platoon #, Course # and we had to pick a course "motto".

12 Platoon, 8930, "Challenge To Excel" was our motto...to excel as individuals, as squads (sections now?) and as a platoon.  Running stairs sounds like it could be hard.  Running around in A-stan with full kit, wpns, ammo, water, PPE, etc in 50 degree temps with a enemy actively engaging you sounds LOTS harder.  

Its all there to prep you mentally and physically, and to sort out those who don't pack the gear for military service.  Meet the challenge!

...and have a good time, learn, learn to laugh, learn to stick together.  Work hard, play hard...the rest all "should" fall into place.

The CF is a great family, welcome to it!

Oh, for any of the Armoured types, don't forget to remind everyone else that they are not wearing a black beret, so they are actually second-rate next to you   ;D

(meant in fun, but ya, it is fun to poke at each other, if its kept respectful and in fun).


----------



## Buzz

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Not sure if they still do all this stuff we did, but the platoons used to get platoon sweats, with our platoon #, Course # and we had to pick a course "motto".
> 
> 12 Platoon, 8930, "Challenge To Excel" was out motto...to excel as individuals, as squads (sections now?) and as a platoon.  Running stairs sounds like it could be hard.  Running around in A-stan with full kit, wpns, ammo, water, PPE, etc in 50 degree temps with a enemy actively engaging you sounds LOTS harder.
> 
> Its all there to prep you mentally and physically, and to sort of those who don't pack the gear for military service.  Meet the challenge!
> 
> ...and have a good time, learn, learn to laugh, learn to stick together.  Work hard, play hard...the rest all "should" fall into place.
> 
> The CF is a great family, welcome to it!
> 
> Oh, for any of the Armoured types, don't forget to remind everyone else that they are not wearing a black beret, so they are actually second-rate next to you   ;D
> 
> (meant in fun, but ya, it is fun to poke at each other, if its kept respectful and in fun).



Here, Here! Everyone wants that black baret.  Wear it with honour and pride.  .   Everyone is a brother and a sister because this is a family away from your own.  You support every soldier as he/she would support you.  You tell eachother your secrets as much as you dig that trench together.  Some people you get to know better than your personal family.   If you are lazy you will be picked up right away, even if you are below the radar. If you don't shape up, VR.  Just go in and do the best you can and get over the psychology of the game and you will have alot of fun.


----------



## MdB

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Where's all the OCdts on this thread?...and what course number are you on...I will check mine and post it.



Here! 0086. French IAP serial. Same day, same ETA. (Note the absence of any reference to the writing being )


----------



## Mojo_Risin

Well i'll be there. I got sworn in Windsor, August 9th. I was the goofy looking guy with a birthmark in his hair if there's anyone from WIndsor here. Basic should be interesting thats for sure. I figure I'd come on here to see who else will be there. My name is Steve Rau, msn is rau_steve@hotmail.com...feel free to add.


----------



## Hot Lips

Mojo_Risin said:
			
		

> Well i'll be there. I got sworn in Windsor, August 9th. I was the goofy looking guy with a birthmark in his hair if there'sS anyone from WIndsor here. Basic should be interesting thats for sure. I figure I'd come on here to see who else will be there. My name is Steve Rau, msn is rau_steve@hotmail.com...feel free to add.


BMQ or IAP?

HL


----------



## techie

I was there with ya Rau.... i hope you wernt one of the guys in shorts.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Hey guys!

Holy Moly! I get sworn in Monday! My friend Pawich was sworn in today , it was very small at CFRC Wpg with only 3 people. Our flights are booked at different times ... apparently thats cheaper ( moral of troops... orrrrr let the government pay about 30 bucks less , lol ). It was cool and got me psyched for mine! 

Pictures to come.


15 Days and a Wake Up. St Jean Bound.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

osjesso said:
			
		

> Hey guys!
> 
> Holy Moly! I get sworn in Monday! My friend Pawich was sworn in today , it was very small at CFRC Wpg with only 3 people. Our flights are booked at different times ... apparently thats cheaper ( moral of troops... orrrrr let the government pay about 30 bucks less , lol ). It was cool and got me psyched for mine!
> 
> Pictures to come.
> 
> 
> 15 Days and a Wake Up. St Jean Bound.



But....thats 30 bucks more for POL, ammo...FMRs...for our troops...ya know!


----------



## mechanic_chick

How true. It's okay , but it would have been nice to spilt the cab fee to St Jean  ;D Jk. It's all good , Im very excited!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

hey after 11 weeks of fun, sun and games you will have had your fill of EVERYONE.   :blotto:

Luck and loyalty to the lot of ya!


----------



## Hot Lips

It's getting closer  ;D
Will swear in this coming Tuesday...can't wait...and I promise this OCdt to be will not wear shorts and sandals  

HL


----------



## Springroll

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> this OCdt to be will not wear shots and sandals
> 
> HL



I hope your not going to wear the shots...hehehe


----------



## Hot Lips

:rofl:

Good one Springroll...as you can see spell check didn't get that one...I was sleep deprived...as you can see by the time of the post...just so everyone knows...I can stay up for days...but what comes out of my mouth some of the time will most likely have you rolling on the floor laughing hysterically... ;D

HL


----------



## Springroll

If we go out before we leave, we can both wear the shots....lol


----------



## Mneumonics

Hey everyone, 

I was sworn in yesterday, and start IAP on August 28th. I believe my course number is 0093.  I'm excited and anxious. Should be great.


----------



## mechanic_chick

TWO WEEKS and a WAKE UP!  ;D


----------



## Ansibomb

You're really pumped about this aren't you Jesso


----------



## mechanic_chick

Hmmmm  :-[ How could you tell.


----------



## Ansibomb

Is this a Reg Force course or a Reserve.. they've changed the platoon numbering system since I was there 3.5 years ago so its kinda hard to tell.


----------



## Bullit

4 courses for iap on the 28th
i0083e
i0093e
i0085e
i0086f
this is a pilot course on a new course

good luck and take care of your feet


----------



## mechanic_chick

Looks like all of us are Reg , they usually do not send reserve to St Jean.


----------



## Hot Lips

Bullit said:
			
		

> 4 courses for iap on the 28th
> i0083e
> i0093e
> i0085e
> i0086f
> this is a pilot course on a new course
> 
> good luck and take care of your feet


Great we're the pilot courses... ;D...wonder what's new...who's on i0083e...not long now...woohoo!!!

 HL


----------



## Hot Lips

Anyone else swearing in on Tuesday the 15th in Halifax?

HL


----------



## mechanic_chick

Yay! Me , Josh and Pawich are all now sworn in and ready to go! 11 Days and a Wake Up!

And some good pictures to go!


----------



## Hot Lips

I will be "affirmed" as it were tomorrow... ;D

HL

OMG I am no longer going to be a civi  ;D


----------



## Nikki55

We will be members of the Canadian Forces this time tomorrow... How awesome is that!!! And two weeks from today we will be starting a new family and trusting one another with our future... Good luck and congrats to everyone who swears in tomorrow (and those who did today, you know who you are)!!!


----------



## Ghost Snake

Well, good luck to everyone who still has to get sworn in.  The whole thing is pretty short and boring, but AWESOME!  Me and Amy just got sworn in yesterday.  I'm looking over all the paperwork right now, and they all say PTE. Meilleur.  I love the sound of that, PTE. Meilleur.  And it has my service number too.  I'm finally in the Army!


----------



## mechanic_chick

Yay! It was so cool! I cant wait til the 25th!


----------



## Springroll

Good Luck to those signing the line today, and congrats to those who did so already!


----------



## mechanic_chick

Yes! Good luck everyone whos swearing in today. It sounds corny but repeating those words .. felt really really good


----------



## Rory

Congrats you guys enjoy becoming apart of a large family, thats how the CFRC explained it to me when I got enrolled!


----------



## Hot Lips

So I am a officially a member of the family now  ;D

Mud took pics so I will post one later...so you can see me swearing  

The nicest thing happened after my swearing in...Mud took me out to dinner and when we went to leave the waitress told us that a gentleman, who wanted to remain anonymous paid for our dinner, she said to thank you for what you do...

Mud and I were both very touched by the gesture...thank you to the stranger your kindness won't be soon forgotten..

HL


----------



## big bad john

Welcome to the family of Officers!  Now comes the hard part, the responsibility for others and your country.  Where it well.  I know you will!


----------



## vonGarvin

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> ... and when we went to leave the waitress told us that a gentleman, who wanted to remain anonymous paid for our dinner, she said to thank you for what you do...


Um, by "when we went to leave" did you mean to say "when we went to pay" 


(just bugging you)

Congratulations, and welcome to the collective!


----------



## Hot Lips

Thanks BBJ and vG...let the ribbing begin...love it
Oh vG..."we" weren't paying...Mud was treating...so I guess he made out all right...I told him he could take me out to supper now  

HL


----------



## vonGarvin

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Oh vG..."we" weren't paying...Mud was treating...so I guess he made out all right...I told him he could take me out to supper now


Good for you.  Just because someone else paid, don't let him off the hook


----------



## mechanic_chick

Heres some pic-a-roos  ;D


One of me getting sworn in.
One of Ghost Snake being sworn in      > Ha ha sucker.
And one of Me , Pawich ( Sworn in last week ) and Josh , A good platoon A'head'.


----------



## medic269

Awesome!!!! Looks like a good time, mine's coming up in 10 days!!!! Can't wait!!!!

Happy for all you guys.  Give it hell.


----------



## Hot Lips

Exactly vG...
Oh another great thing that happened today...my MCC who fought tooth and nail to get me in and had transferred out of the recruiting office just before my offer came through...came back to the CFRC to do my swearing in...he ended up doing everybody's but a Bombardier who was looking after my file told me it was supposed to be a surprise for me...I was so touched I almost cried...can't be doing that now... 
Great day...not one I will soon forget  

HL


----------



## mechanic_chick

Thats awesome HL!!!


----------



## Springroll

Did you get to keep the fancy folder your certificate came in?

Congrats HL....can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Nikki55

We are in!!! 11 days left till we met and become a family... See you soon!


----------



## Hot Lips

Congratulations Nikki...will see you soon  

HL


----------



## Nikki55

My cfrc didn't give us a nice little certificate holder... We just got the certificate. I am jelous of all those who got one.  ??? I thought the cf try to make us all the same; march the same, clean the same, think the same... Well how about they treat us the same and give everyone a nice little holder...  :


----------



## Nikki55

And one more thing... 

 When we have to do thousands of ushup: don't give up.... You might fell like you are :brickwall: .... but it is all worth it in the end because of two things. 
Number 1 - We can wear this   on our arm and be proud to serve our country!
Number 2 - We can do this  :cheers: with all our new friends and family to celebrate our achievement!

Don't give up, push all the way... Give 110%!!!


----------



## mechanic_chick

Edit : This was suppose to be in Aug 21st , but works here too


Okay , to start..

Sgt. Warawa : 

Thank you for the advice it will be taken into some very serious consideration by all of us who are leaving for BMQ rather soon. Im sure we  all appreciate the time you have taken to let us know about these things. It helps , and it also scares us , lol.

About the Beep Test :

Guys , don't get to TOO freaked out about it where you can't stop thinking about it every day until you leave. If you are running ( practise sprinting and breathing techniques as well ) you should do JUST FINE on the beep test. I mean come on , we are the first to do this test and we wont be the last. And if you can't pass a Beep Test.. well , WHAT ARE YAH DOIN' IN THE MILITARY ANYWAYS!! Dont you KNOW theres running? Ha ha. Just CHILL.. RUN... and be HAPPY and EXCITED that you have been chosen for the military in the first place and be confident in everything you do. It's only... what? 10-20 minutex , this Beep Test? Thats only 20 minutes of your life you have to freakin push like theres no tomorrow and ' git er done ' ( I read that off of a truck and thought , wow , thats super inspirational Ha ha! )

As for Techie , running alone is definetley not the same as running with a supportive platoon. You will have Mcpl's up your arse screaming at you , most people tend to NOT STOP!  ;D Just think of it as a big Rottie about to bite your behind! If you are TRYING and out there running , you should have no problems. They arent there to purposley fail you!

Kudos on everyones Swearing In and hopefully I see most of you at the Bistro within our time there.

G'luck , 


JESSO


----------



## Hot Lips

So here's a pic...of the big day  ;D

HL


----------



## mechanic_chick

Yay Hot Lips!!!!!!    ;D


----------



## Springroll

That's a great pic, HL!!


----------



## Rory

Awesome picture HL!


----------



## Hot Lips

Thank you

HL


----------



## big bad john

Great photo HL.  You'll knock them dead in St Jean.  I'll bring some of the lads down from Ottawa for a drink!


----------



## Hot Lips

Thanks BBJ...I'll be ready for a beverage after weeks in basic...I'm sure  :blotto:

HL


----------



## Infanteer

Somehow, my entrance wasn't so glamourous....


----------



## Hot Lips

:rofl:

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Somehow, my entrance wasn't so glamourous....



 :rofl:


----------



## Salone

I swear in on Tues, 23rd in Charlottetown..yeah...I have read a lot of the posts and I am so happy that this sounds like an amazing platoon.  Jesso you are a real morale booster....awesome.  I can hardly wait to meet all of you


----------



## mechanic_chick

Lol , if you'd like you can add me to Msn.

pink_typhoon@hotmail.com

Can't wait to meet you and everyone else! Our platoon is going to rock!!!  ;D


Also guys... 7 DAYS AND A WAKE UP!!!!! For me atleast , Im countin' the day that I leave my house and I am on the go to St Jean Quebec!


----------



## Salone

We just have to watch each others back...we'll make it!!! I am nervous, scared, excited, and counting the days....hope these butterflies chilling out in the pit of my stomach leave soon.

I read another post that there is "NO I " in team...so true.  we are all equal going in..some better than others. 

 :cheers: to my new family. I am both honored and proud to be able to serve my country. Can hardly wait to meet you all.


----------



## GazeeboUnit

Hey Jesso,

 You made the paper way out here in Hali... I did a double take this morning   
Congrats again and all the best to you and your serving family.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Thank you very much. HL told me this morning about it! I was pretty psyched to see it. Apparently , it was in Ottawa , Winnipeg and here in Brandon / Shilo as well  :-[ Lol.


----------



## big bad john

Amy Jesso holds her letter of acceptance into the Canadian Forces at her family’s CFB Shilo home, along with (from left) father, Warrant Officer Walt Jesso, mother, Officer-Cadet Tina Jesso and brother, Private Stephen Jesso. The entire family are now active serving members with the Canadian Forces. (CoLIN CORNEAU / Brandon Sun)


----------



## mechanic_chick

.....     Ha ha. Awww , it was bound to happen. Just hope no instructors see this  :-[


----------



## vonGarvin

Don't worry: they won't!  


HAHAHAHAHA
 :dontpanic:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Salone said:
			
		

> we are all equal going in..some better than others.



Doesn't that contradict itself?????    :


 :blotto:


----------



## mechanic_chick

All I gotta say is that our platoon is going down in history  ;D 5 Days and a wake up.


----------



## Hot Lips

Leaving on Thursday...wooohoooo 2 sleeps til I'm on route...went to the hairdresser for a new look too  

See you all soon  ;D

HL


----------



## GAP

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Leaving on Thursday...wooohoooo 2 sleeps til I'm on route...went to the hairdresser for a new look too
> 
> See you all soon  ;D
> 
> HL



I thought you shaved it all off?  :


----------



## Hot Lips

Sssssssssshhhhhhhhhhh...lol

HL


----------



## mechanic_chick

Nooo way! Did yah?! I dont know , I just cant see me being a bald Steward. Kinda weird , he he!!


----------



## Nikki55

Is it just me or did time pass by really fast since we have sworn in??!!! I am starting to get nervous and excited all at once. 

Just a question, did it mention that we aren't allowed to bring cats? My cats are determined to come... I pack something, pull the cat out of the bag, pack something, pull the other cat out of the bag, turn around to get something, and pull the three cats out of the bag.... If I am not careful, I will leave one in there..

See you all soon. in three days.

nikki


----------



## Hot Lips

Well everything I own is in my car  ;D
All packed and ready to go in the morning...will be stopping in GT tomorrow and staying in Fredericton...then off to Quebec and then on to St Jean...wooohoooo
Let the torture...oh I mean training begin...  ;D

HL
Thanks again for all of your ongoing support...I will keep you posted


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> *Well everything I own is in my car  ;D*



Well except what I squandered for my new "pad", otherwise known as Wellington House, CFB Stadacona


----------



## CallOfDuty

Watch out for the ghosts  Mud!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Watch out for the ghosts  Mud!



There are no ghosts here, just that weird see-thru guy who sits on my bed every night...

 ;D


And the ghosts here are quieter than the drunks coming out of Juno all last summer at 0400 every weekend when I was living in Russell House   :rofl:


----------



## mechanic_chick

Well the sites been down or something for me , but anywho I leave today! Wpg over night then Plane in the morning. 

See you all there!!


Cheers ,

JESSO


----------



## MdB

Leaving tomorrow for 45 mins car ride ;D


----------



## kolkim

Im doing basic now, week 6. Had my first weekend last week and I had a blast in Montreal. Don't feel like spending a weeks paycheck in a day again so I'm wondering what there is to do in St Jean. Either like a Friday night so clubs or bars, or all day on saturday so activities or malls?


----------



## ArmyRick

Don't worry. First couple of weeks there is LOTS to do on the weekends at St jean. Drill, C7 Rifle, waxing floors, cranking push ups, remedial inspections, don't worry you will not be bored.

AND then, when you get "for real" weekends, you won't need to ask this question  >


----------



## jlv031

ArmyRick you didnt read more than the title right ? Lol.


----------



## kratz

jlv031 said:
			
		

> ArmyRick you didnt read more than the title right ? Lol.



 ;D  Milpoints inbound.


----------



## Ajraddatz

There are some good places in the down-town area, by the river to the north of CMR. I like Pizza Choix for food and the bar a couple of blocks west of it (Nordinger?).


----------



## Eye In The Sky

If you have a car, or can rent one (maybe a few people would pitch in and go along...), you could always take a trip to Ottawa, Quebec City, Kingston, etc and see a few places rather than just getting smashed and hoping you don't get into shyte.


----------



## i_want_a_pmq

For food+beer, we went to Boston Pizza or Cage aux sports. For shopping, there's Carrefour Richelieu.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

i_want_a_pmq said:
			
		

> Cage aux sports



They had pretty good food, wings, etc the last time I was there '07ish.


----------



## jeffb

Whatever you do, please don't roam around town with your flat-top haircut wearing your dog tags outside your shirt. No one is impressed.


----------



## cp04dental

Just got the call today for September 15 BMQ!  Going in as dental tech! coming from Petawawa.


----------



## C.Reid466

I'll be there for Infantry NCM! Merit listed 28 January, flying out of Calgary.


----------



## SarahRad

I'll be there as well, for RMS Clerk! Coming from the Comox Valley.


----------



## Foster007

I got the call last week for Basic on September 8th for AWST.

Anyone else going that day? See you there!   :camo:


----------



## Seanjj

See y'all at bmq. 



			
				Seanjj said:
			
		

> Recruiting Centre: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular Force
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice#1: MP
> Trade Choice#2: artillery
> Trade Choice#3:
> Application Date: Aug 2013
> First Contacted: Aug 2013
> CFAT Completed: October 2013
> Medical Completed: October 2013
> Interview Completed: November 2013
> Mpac: May 2014
> Position Offered: July 2014
> Basic Training Begins: Sept 15


----------



## cp04dental

when is you swear in date Seanjj?


----------



## Seanjj

Sept 4, yourself?


----------



## cp04dental

Aug 26th

Just sent them my license plate number today, I'm driving my own vehicle to St. Jean


----------



## MrsNorris

Hey Foster007,

I'll be there with you  ;D


----------



## jwinger

I will be there! From Cranbrook BC, flying out of Calgary AB.


----------



## Zulopol

I'll be there for Armoured Soldier NCM! In the french Platoon !


----------



## Skalh

I'll be there on the french platoon!


----------



## Kasmaki

See you guys there, french platoon !!


----------



## receng

Hey,
I'll be at St Jean for Sept 06, for Combat Engineer, with a swear-in on August 20.


----------



## receng

I'll be at St Jean for Sept 8. My travel day is Saturday, Sept 6, I suspect by train from Oshawa ON.

Finally got the call for Combat Engineer.

Will you be holding a sign or anything?


----------



## Jayjaycf

Ill be there as well, on the French platoon starting on the 8. Got the call for Artillery Soldier


----------



## WannabeSuperSoldier

Yeah, they offered me firefighter, up in the Yukon right now but I'll be wrapped up by mid August. You'll probably be able to tell who I am by the look of me. See you guys there.


----------



## WannabeSuperSoldier

East Coast here. Swear in Aug 26th, ship out Sept 7th. Going in as firefighter, see you guys there.


----------



## Warwick

I'll see you boys there! Infantry recruit reporting Sept. 6th, out of Ottawa. I'll be the tall guy.


----------



## IMSmith

I also just received the call. I am heading out from Edmonton as a musician.

Excited to be on the course, see you all in just over a month!

Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Musician
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -
Applied: October 1, 2013
First contact: October 3, 2013
Audition: November 19, 2013 (Passed)
CFAT: January 14, 2014 (Passed)
Medical: January 16, 2014
Interview: January 16, 2014
Merit Listed: April 9, 2014
Position offered: August 6, 2014
Enrollment/swearing in: September 5, 2014
BMQ: September 15, 2014


----------



## SJantzi

Received my call yesterday! Swear in 27th August at Hamilton ON. Excited to see you all there!


----------



## mrbill

I'm heading for BMQ starting Sept. 1st, graduation date is set for November 20.. It is my understanding that I will be off to Meaford for 4 weeks afterwards for BMQ land and then back to Kingston for training for ACISS.. my question here, when will I be in Meaford?? When they say immediately following training in St. Jean, do they mean graduate on the 20th, then get to Meaford the next day?? And will transportation to Meaford be my responsibility?  And finally, will there be time off for xmas?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Yes, you will travel to Meaford (usually the next day or the day after) and transportation will be arranged. You will be on Personnel Awaiting Training (PAT) Platoon until your course(s) start if it doesn't right away, basically PT and shit jobs like brass detail, cleaning shacks, polishing parade markers.

You will have block leave for Christmas.


----------



## hotei

Experiences may vary on this one, especially depending on your trade. For ACISS, what I have NORMALLY seen happen (this doesn't mean that it WILL happen), is that you will be pushed to Kingston to sit on PAT (essentially what RedcapRemuster said was accurate here). Following that, you will eventually be loaded onto BMQ-Land, and shipped out to Meaford via bus (unless you take your own vehicle). How long in between is completely up to the system, however.


----------



## mrbill

I have a pretty good feeling that I will be off to Meaford immediately following BMQ, that would bring me right up to about a week before xmas... cold and wet is what I have been told to look forward to when I get there lol. "the place where dreams go to die" seems to be a common phrase as well    regardless, my family lives in Arnprior and I know I will be given more details before that time comes of course, just looking to give them as much notice as I can so they know how long before I'm back.


----------



## Flavus101

mrbill said:
			
		

> I have a pretty good feeling that I will be off to Meaford immediately following BMQ, that would bring me right up to about a week before xmas... cold and wet is what I have been told to look forward to when I get there lol. "the place where dreams go to die" seems to be a common phrase as well    regardless, my family lives in Arnprior and I know I will be given more details before that time comes of course, just looking to give them as much notice as I can so they know how long before I'm back.



That statement is accurate. You will become accustomed to tank ruts and the Meaford weather machine as well.


----------



## Ludoc

mrbill said:
			
		

> I have a pretty good feeling that I will be off to Meaford immediately following BMQ,



Based on what? I know a lot of ACISS pers who have taken their BMQ-L elsewhere. You may end up taking it in Wainwright, Shilo or Gagetown. Based off the experiences of the newest guys to be posted in to 1 CMBG it is hard to know where you are going until you get a course loading message. Additionally, Kingston sometimes sends people to wait out on PAT or to extended taskings on any of those bases plus a few others. 

Generally, although there are always exceptions, you will not be course loaded for one course until you pass a previous one. Why load you on BMQ-L when you may fail, get re-coursed or be hurt on BMQ? That takes a spot from someone who needs the course at that time, to fill it with someone that potential doesn't. After you pass BMQ you will be posted, somewhere, your paper work will catch up to you and you will be told when and where BMQ-L will be. I wouldn't get your hopes up to do it before Christmas.

If your new staff are switched on and there is a critical mass of instructors/students you may get your LSVW (little army truck) driving qualification before Christmas.


----------



## hotei

Ludoc said:
			
		

> Based on what? I know a lot of ACISS pers who have taken their BMQ-L elsewhere. You may end up taking it in Wainwright, Shilo or Gagetown. Based off the experiences of the newest guys to be posted in to 1 CMBG it is hard to know where you are going until you get a course loading message. Additionally, Kingston sometimes sends people to wait out on PAT or to extended taskings on any of those bases plus a few others.
> 
> Generally, although there are always exceptions, you will not be course loaded for one course until you pass a previous one. Why load you on BMQ-L when you may fail, get re-coursed or be hurt on BMQ? That takes a spot from someone who needs the course at that time, to fill it with someone that potential doesn't. After you pass BMQ you will be posted, somewhere, your paper work will catch up to you and you will be told when and where BMQ-L will be. I wouldn't get your hopes up to do it before Christmas.
> 
> If your new staff are switched on and there is a critical mass of instructors/students you may get your LSVW (little army truck) driving qualification before Christmas.



This is, by my experience, accurate. You will be posted to your home station (Kingston) and once there is a spot on course (could be days, weeks, or in my case 2 years) you will be course loaded.


----------



## chanellhelen

Hey everyone! I just got my call for Nav Com im from Winnipeg and wanted to see who else is going to be at BMQ with me  congrats to everyone by the way!


----------



## chimo2u

Well, my son just got his call for Aircraft Structure Technician. He'll be there for the Oct 20 BMQ  Proud mom, bitter sweet time for me, but his future is bright and I am so proud of him!

Good Luck to you all!


----------



## CBR2020

Going for Mar Eng, also from Winnipeg looking forward to October!


----------



## cosmojones

Going in as a Weapons Engineering Tech! Friggin' stoked to see you all there!


----------



## achel

Little over a month now! Pretty excited!


----------



## SJantzi

You and me both achel! 

How has everyone been doing for preparation, such as collecting all the required items to take along, and planning travel arrangements?


----------



## Zulopol

I have done my autobiography but I dont really found necessary to bought stuff
 I already have everything they ask to have the first day.

What you bought ?


----------



## SarahRad

I was told not to make travel arrangements, that my RC would provide me with it. Also, does anyone have a list of things we need? I haven't received anything since the enrollment offer I had to sign and send in. I figured I'd get all of that when I swear in on the 4th but that's not a lot of time to gather things.


----------



## cele-am

SarahRad said:
			
		

> I was told not to make travel arrangements, that my RC would provide me with it. Also, does anyone have a list of things we need? I haven't received anything since the enrollment offer I had to sign and send in. I figured I'd get all of that when I swear in on the 4th but that's not a lot of time to gather things.



Yeah I am supposed to swear in on August 27th and starting BMOQ from September 1st but have not received any kind of package like I had been told to expect in the mail. 
Don`t think CAF is very good with sending documents/papers on time.. Hope everything else takes place in an orderly manner..


----------



## Zulopol

You will receive this (I got it by email from my file manager) http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page Lower at the page you see the things you need not big deal ^^


----------



## ace1125

Zulopol said:
			
		

> I have done my autobiography but I dont really found necessary to bought stuff
> I already have everything they ask to have the first day.
> 
> What you bought ?



An autobiography? You seriously have to write an autobiography to bring with you to BMQ? What is the reasoning behind this?


----------



## George Wallace

ace1125 said:
			
		

> An autobiography? You seriously have to write an autobiography to bring with you to BMQ? What is the reasoning behind this?



I see you have not done much reading here.

You have to write an autobiography to bring to BMQ.  That fact has been mentioned hundreds of times.  The guidelines have also been mentioned hundreds of times as to what they expect your autobiography to look like.

And YES.....Get used to it.   You will have to write an autobiography for almost every course you will go on.

Did that help?


----------



## Catsby

Accepted an offer for Weapons Tech Land! Meet you guys there!


----------



## SJantzi

SarahRad said:
			
		

> I was told not to make travel arrangements, that my RC would provide me with it.



I was given the impression by my file manager I would choose how I am to arrive, ie. Public transit, or personal vehicle. From that point you mark your route and inform your RC the expense of the train/ bus or airplane you arrive on for your expense claim. Someone please correct me if I am wrong here. 

Zulopol


> I have done my autobiography but I dont really found necessary to bought stuff
> I already have everything they ask to have the first day.
> 
> What you bought ?



I may be wrong again, but I am ensuring I have at least enough civilian change of clothes for four days, including most hygiene items like soaps, deodorant, dental, and razer. Aswell I have a few of the items bought while waiting such as; Hangers, shower footwear, iron, lint brush, soap + toothbrush containers. Just some simple items to be more prepared, and make time in the cannex easier, and faster.


----------



## Zulopol

SJantzi said:
			
		

> Zulopol
> I may be wrong again, but I am ensuring I have at least enough civilian change of clothes for four days, including most hygiene items like soaps, deodorant, dental, and razer. Aswell I have a few of the items bought while waiting such as; Hangers, shower footwear, iron, lint brush, soap + toothbrush containers. Just some simple items to be more prepared, and make time in the cannex easier, and faster.



The things should be buy at canex only so.. Im gonna buy it at Canex


----------



## cele-am

SJantzi said:
			
		

> I was given the impression by my file manager I would choose how I am to arrive, ie. Public transit, or personal vehicle. From that point you mark your route and inform your RC the expense of the train/ bus or airplane you arrive on for your expense claim. Someone please correct me if I am wrong here.



It is SO confusing,,  if you look at the cflrs website and this link suggests http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page  it sounds like as if you are allowed to bring in your vehicle and park it there.

I asked my file manager and she said you are NOT allowed to bring your car while going on BMOQ because you will NOT be allowed to go out on the weekends. She said you could bring it when you are starting your course training/OJT (I believe) from December 1st..and may be allowed to take it out on the weekends.

She checked her records to see if they have booked an air ticket for me, NOPE, she said they will. I really hope they send me the ticket this week so I can plan everything accordingly..


----------



## SJantzi

Zulopol said:
			
		

> The things should be buy at canex only so.. Im gonna buy it at Canex




Well enough said haha. I plan to ask my file manager tomorrow about items to be safe, and I will relay my answers!  




			
				cele-am said:
			
		

> It is SO confusing,,  if you look at the cflrs website and this link suggests http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page  it sounds like as if you are allowed to bring in your vehicle and park it there.
> 
> I asked my file manager and she said you are NOT allowed to bring your car while going on BMOQ because you will NOT be allowed to go out on the weekends. She said you could bring it when you are starting your course training/OJT (I believe) from December 1st..and may be allowed to take it out on the weekends.
> 
> She checked her records to see if they have booked an air ticket for me, NOPE, she said they will. I really hope they send me the ticket this week so I can plan everything accordingly..



Wow, well that is confusing. That may be the difference between BMQ and BMOQ? 

Best of luck with getting that ticket soon. I hope I get some answers on my travel arrangements during my call tomorrow!


----------



## mlavoie88

It may be due on the fact that they allow vehicles for those who live close enough from CFLRS


----------



## PMedMoe

Zulopol said:
			
		

> The things should be buy at canex only so.. Im gonna buy it at Canex



The Canex is a department store, no more, no less.  You can buy your stuff at Target, Wal-Mart, wherever you wish.  In fact, it might be prudent to get as much as possible before arriving because the Canex may not have enough stock.  Just a suggestion.



			
				cele-am said:
			
		

> I asked my file manager and she said you are NOT allowed to bring your car while going on BMOQ because you will NOT be allowed to go out on the weekends.



Your file manager is full of crap.  Unless you and/or your coursemates are complete foul-ups, you will have some weekends off.



			
				mlavoie said:
			
		

> It may be due on the fact that they allow vehicles for those who live close enough from CFLRS



You hit the nail on the head here.  They're not going to authorize someone from B.C. or Nfld to drive, but they _may_ authorize it from locations closer to St. Jean.


----------



## dasfagott

Fellow musician starting on the 15th! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Zulopol

Musician Nice ! Dont play too loud the enemie can hear you  :camo: *Just kidding



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The Canex is a department store, no more, no less.  You can buy your stuff at Target, Wal-Mart, wherever you wish.  In fact, it might be prudent to get as much as possible before arriving because the Canex may not have enough stock.  Just a suggestion.



Im living close to the ``Van doos`` Base I mean Royal 22e Regiment I could buy all my stuff at their Canex but They ask to buy it once at St-Jean not before, so I will not.
PART 2 of the Joining Instructions :
``The following items will be purchased by candidates exclusively at Canex *after* their arrival at CFLRS``
A order is a order I will do this


----------



## PMedMoe

Zulopol said:
			
		

> PART 2 of the Joining Instructions :
> ``The following items will be purchased by candidates exclusively at Canex *after* their arrival at CFLRS``



Wow, can't believe it says that (yes, I looked at the link).  Stupid order.   :   Do they think you can't buy Kiwi polish, combination locks, towels, laundry detergent etc. anywhere else?  Or does someone have shares in the local Canex?


----------



## Zulopol

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow, can't believe it says that (yes, I looked at the link).  Stupid order.   :   Do they think you can't buy Kiwi polish, combination locks, towels, laundry detergent etc. anywhere else?  Or does someone have shares in the local Canex?



I know but.. Thats the same as ``you must bring your basic toiletries (i.e. soap, towel, deodorant, toothbrush, shaving cream, etc.) in sufficient quantities for the first 3 days.`` 
Bring a little soap, a little shaving cream xD Nah bring a new one it will last longer


----------



## dasfagott

I imagine it probably limits the number of people buying the wrong stuff, either because they don't read, figure it's all the same, or maybe even in some cases has an overbearing parent for the younger folk who are convinced that any kind of polish/starch/that old flower-printed soap dish in the basement bathroom will do just fine.


----------



## cele-am

Alright so I finally got my ticket. Will be flying from Toronto to Montreal for BMOQ. Still no word on the contract letter though. I am wondering if I will get one before I even start this thing.. :-\


----------



## SJantzi

dasfagott said:
			
		

> I imagine it probably limits the number of people buying the wrong stuff, either because they don't read, figure it's all the same, or maybe even in some cases has an overbearing parent for the younger folk who are convinced that any kind of polish/starch/that old flower-printed soap dish in the basement bathroom will do just fine.



:nod: well enough said everyone. I was unable to get ahold of my file manager but yes your right Zulopol, and order is an order..  
I had the same thinking as PMedMoe, but looks best to just follow the order and not ask questions


----------



## achel

SarahRad said:
			
		

> I was told not to make travel arrangements, that my RC would provide me with it. Also, does anyone have a list of things we need? I haven't received anything since the enrollment offer I had to sign and send in. I figured I'd get all of that when I swear in on the 4th but that's not a lot of time to gather things.



Feel your pain SarahRad. I haven't received anything besides the dates for enrolment and when they want us to leave for St. Jean. However, I have been in contact with the CFRC in Victoria regularly and many of the file managers are on leave and such which is likely why neither of us have got any other information. Hopefully soon though.. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SarahRad

achel said:
			
		

> Feel your pain SarahRad. I haven't received anything besides the dates for enrolment and when they want us to leave for St. Jean. However, I have been in contact with the CFRC in Victoria regularly and many of the file managers are on leave and such which is likely why neither of us have got any other information. Hopefully soon though.. Fingers crossed!


Oh okay then! I was starting to think I should get in contact just to verify, even though I KNOW they told me not to book my own travel. Im glad others here have the link to the joining instructions, so we're not waiting on that. Hopefully we're contacted soon!


----------



## cp04dental

I was informed that you got all that information at your swearing in ceremony.  When I got the verbal offer (I never got anything in writing) they asked me how I was planning on getting to St. Jean.  They also told me to decide whether I wanted to swear to the queen or to God. I'm grabbing what I can here but be cautious because they may want everyone in your platoon to have the same colour of soap holder, toothbrush holder, etc.  I was told to leave that stuff until we get to St. Jean.


----------



## dasfagott

Anyone else enrolling on the 27th in MTL?


----------



## barkz05

I'll be there for NES OP, coming from Halifax.


----------



## SarahRad

cp04dental said:
			
		

> I was informed that you got all that information at your swearing in ceremony.  When I got the verbal offer (I never got anything in writing) they asked me how I was planning on getting to St. Jean.  They also told me to decide whether I wanted to swear to the queen or to God. I'm grabbing what I can here but be cautious because they may want everyone in your platoon to have the same colour of soap holder, toothbrush holder, etc.  I was told to leave that stuff until we get to St. Jean.


You never got anything in writing? Right after the phone call with the verbal offer, they sent me an email with a written enrolment offer to print off, sign, and send back ASAP.


----------



## SJantzi

0.o all I received was verbal also. Talked with my file manager today about what forms I will be needing ect. And he said I will be given all information needed during my enrollment, which unfortunately only gives me 2 days to gather/ complete everything :s


----------



## SarahRad

Hmm well it doesn't sound like the end of the world if you didn't get a written offer. It'll just be one more paper to sign when you swear in I guess?
And luckily the joining instructions are available here, so you can pack with more than two days notice.


----------



## SJantzi

Haha, it seems that way.. 

Quite true, luckily the list is small anyhow for non-cannex items


----------



## mike12255

Grats to all of you! Im super excited going for my interview next week and im done the application process so if im really lucky and things move super quick I might see you haha high hopes!


----------



## receng

Well, I guess I won't be joining the crew at CFLRS just yet.

I am required to develop some clarification regarding a medical question I said 'yes' to, and until that is done the job offer has been withdrawn, I have been taken from the merit list, and I am right back where I started.

This comes two days before my enrolment ceremony, and a week or so before my travel day. Talk about 60 to 0 in seconds flat.

The CF giveth, and the CF taketh away.


----------



## cp04dental

Swore in yesterday morning.  It was pretty exciting. 

I am just wondering what everyone else was told regarding the course completion date/graduation date.  Online (CFLRS website) it states that our graduation will be on December 4, 2014.  On the posting message I recieved yesterday it stated that our graduation will be on December 5, 2014. Most graduations end on a Thursday, however there is also a BMOQ that is graduation on December 4, 2014.  Just wondering what everyone else was told and what your postings messages say!


----------



## Zulopol

On everything I got it said that my graduation gonna be on 5th December


----------



## chimo2u

I'm wondering about this too as I'm trying to prepare for booking leave from work/ and flights for my sons grad. On his paperwork it states his grad as Feb 6 (a Friday/ OCT 20 start date for BMQ) however cflrs website states and joining instructions state grads are Thursday afternoons. I think his grad will most likely be Thur Feb 5, and the course end date of the 6th is when he'll be leaving to begin travelling to his next course in Borden. I'm sure he'll receive more clarification as time goes on though


----------



## Tollis

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow, can't believe it says that (yes, I looked at the link).  Stupid order.   :   Do they think you can't buy Kiwi polish, combination locks, towels, laundry detergent etc. anywhere else?  Or does someone have shares in the local Canex?



They have an assembly line type room aside from the normal canex that is just for the new kids.  You just walk along with a cart and staff throw the items in the cart.  This ensures everyone has the exact same items therefore the exact same standards can be upheld I.E. inspection layouts.

You will be advanced an amount of money in cash (can't remember the exact amount but its just a bit more then what you need for all the items.) just before you enter the canex so don't worry if your short on cash heading to basic.


----------



## mrjasonc

Tollis said:
			
		

> They have an assembly line type room aside from the normal canex that is just for the new kids.  You just walk along with a cart and staff throw the items in the cart.  This ensures everyone has the exact same items therefore the exact same standards can be upheld I.E. inspection layouts.
> 
> You will be advanced an amount of money in cash (can't remember the exact amount but its just a bit more then what you need for all the items.) just before you enter the canex so don't worry if your short on cash heading to basic.


Things may have changed a bit (I graduated BMQ April 24th. 

Contracts and offers in writing: In my experience some work differently then others. On my BMQ platoon some received them prior to enrollment while other such as myself did all the signing of paper work at swear in.

Travel Plans: POMV's were allowed case by case it seemed. Couldn't narrow down a for sure answer while at CFLRS.  Some were told they could and others they couldn't. I also received my itinerary for flight etc at swear in.

Canex/Supplies/Advance: My cash advance was $300. And I also had the $150 they suggested to bring in the joining instructions. My advise on this. Take $50-$75 and exchange it for loonies and toonies (you will see why when at about week 2-3 dont spend all of it) Everyone HAD to take the advance. The assembly line room is the only time your allowed at canex for the first 4-5 weeks (indoc period) So smokers. Buy a carton while at the assembly line room of canex. Some instructors will throw stuff in your cart and others make you use the canex list. My staff had 1 of each lol.

You all are putting to much thought into it. My advise, relax. Enjoy this moment of opportunity. Focus on your families as "the game" starts when you get to the airport in MTL. Be focused and determined. You will be surprised how much can happen in 3 mths both personally and relationally. 

Also start practising your ironing, folding and if you don't know how, how to tie a tie.

Pack light as you "could" be lugging your luggage up 12 stories (no excess to elevator until after Grad day. So roll your clothing, towels etc to fit as much as possible in your suitcase. Items such as irons, hair dryers etc. Near everyone will bring. So if you limit your packing forget those items as they are easy to borrow. If you don't shave everyday. Start it may hurt/irritate at first but your face skin will start to get tough. Better now then in the cold of October while in the field.....

Hope this helped. Good luck to all of you in your course!


----------



## ferna299

Heading to BMQ for Sept 15th too!! Anyone heading there from the GTA??


----------



## Johngalt24

Warwick said:
			
		

> I'll see you boys there! Infantry recruit reporting Sept. 6th, out of Ottawa. I'll be the tall guy.



I'll be there.  Comms research op, also out of Ottawa.


----------



## PennyDW

Hello,
I got a job offer for AVS tech today! I am going to basic on October 27th. Anyone else going then?


----------



## MartinD94

I'm starting BMQ that day also!! I got offered EGS Tech last week. I'm excited to leave!


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Is anyone going to St. Jean for Basic on November 10? I'll be there from Fredericton for WFE Tech!


----------



## PennyDW

I am so excited too! Congrats


----------



## SarahRad

Hey guys I was sworn in today and I was wondering if anyone else who has sworn in has noticed their platoon serial number? We can figure out who's going to be in a platoon together. Mine is R0050E.


----------



## receng

November 10? Isn't that a little late in the year, or does it split into two phases due to the Christmas break? I didn't know BMQs were run that late.....

I have my fingers crossed, to answer your question though. I sure hope so.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Yes, there's three weeks off for Christmas, right after week four. I'm not positive, but I suspect it's the last BMQ of 2014.


----------



## cp04dental

I am on R0052E


----------



## SJantzi

R0052E


----------



## Tsaorina

Hello, congrats to you guys! I am also slated to go to BMQ that day for WFE tech. What are you guys doing in the time left?


----------



## Winter727

R0052E here as well


----------



## MartinD94

Making the best of my job, as my supervisor wasn't impressed that I'm leaving. Waiting on the official job offer package to arrive!


----------



## SJantzi

Awesome! Who is all headed to Toronto airport from R0052E?


----------



## Zulopol

R0051F (French Platoon  ^-^)


----------



## PennyDW

Lol I haven't told my work yet. I have to give them 2 weeks notice. Are you taking any time off before you go?


----------



## PennyDW

They told me I would get my package by September 15th


----------



## geterdone123

I'll be there! flying in from Vancouver for Combat Engineer


----------



## receng

Well, then. I have learned something new today. I did not think BMQs ever got split like that.

In any event, congratulations to you for having persevered through selection and got the call. You must be thrilled. If the stars are right, I'll see you there for Combat Engineer.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Thank you kindly, and best of luck to you! Keep me informed!


----------



## Urlte

R0050E Flying out of Comox BC  ;D


----------



## ferna299

Platoon 0052. Heading out from Toronto at 12:15pm on Westjet 586. Anyone on the same flight??


----------



## Winter727

ferna299 said:
			
		

> Platoon 0052. Heading out from Toronto at 12:15pm on Westjet 586. Anyone on the same flight??



Right here


----------



## MartinD94

I'm taking off two weeks before start day to start preparing and travel for a week. I was told either this week or next week I would receive the details, anxious about it!


----------



## Tsaorina

I was told I should get my package by Sept 12, and I got it today, so right on schedule. My serial for BMQ is 0057, let me know when you guys get yours.


----------



## PennyDW

I got my package today and I'm in 0058


----------



## BobbyCarr57

Hey, just looking to see who else is heading to St. Jean, Quebec for BMQ from Kingston, ON November 1st (or a bit earlier). I have ten days to decide whether or not I will drive there myself. Anyone want to head there at the same time (in separate vehicles of course). I could use some help with directions to get there. Thanks.


----------



## Zulopol

BMQ Tomorrow ! Good Luck for the entire 3 platoons !


----------



## mrjasonc

Good Luck to all of you starting tomorrow. Be ready. You start tomorrow not Monday! Be focused "the game" starts when you've picked up your luggage and waiting for the bus!!


----------



## Zulopol

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Good Luck to all of you starting tomorrow. Be ready. You start tomorrow not Monday! Be focused "the game" starts when you've picked up your luggage and waiting for the bus!!



Thanks Exaclty


----------



## Jayrickson

Bring your car.
Trust that you'll be hurting for it badly come your week 6 Weekend.


----------



## SarahRad

Is anyone going to care if I show up wearing flip flops from travelling? If they crack down immediately that makes me nervous...


----------



## SJantzi

I'm traveling in attire prepared for a lot of walking. 
&Thank-You mrjasonc!


----------



## MartinD94

I just got mine today!! I'm so excited to leave, this next month will go by slowly!!! I'm in 0057!!


----------



## PennyDW

My husband is in the military an I went to the gym where they were practicing for the force test. They let me join in I passed all o the events but my upper body was pretty sore the next day. The drag is the hardest.


----------



## mike12255

I'm merit listed for combat engineer so crossings fingers I get a call and see you there myself!


----------



## mike12255

Why will we be hurting so bad for it jay?


----------



## Jayrickson

mike12255 said:
			
		

> Why will we be hurting so bad for it jay?



Because it's awful to take taxis or buses everywhere (to me) on your weekends off instead of driving yourself.


----------



## BobbyCarr57

Yeah, 3 days ago, a recruiter mentioned that I should take it. I think I probably will. Also, is it true that all recruits get a week off for the Christmas holidays if you're attending BMQ during December?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

CFLRS will go on Christmas Block leave.  An educated estimate would be from after duty 19 Dec (Friday) with a report back date of 03 or 04 Jan (Sat or Sun).  You'll find out for sure once you are there.

Good luck !


----------



## Ducimus BTC

Xmas break is from 13 Dec to 04 Jan

Ho ho ho


----------



## mitchcormier

I am Going BMQ 10th of november out of  moncton! armoured!

-Mitch


----------



## niftynicolemarie

Congrats Mitch! I'm driving from Fredericton!


----------



## mike12255

Im pretty sure the last course actually starts Nov 27, anyway I got my call today fly out Oct 25th for EGS Tech, haha Ill bee a few weeks in ill message you any tips I learn!


----------



## niftynicolemarie

mike12255 said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure the last course actually starts Nov 27, anyway I got my call today fly out Oct 25th for EGS Tech, haha Ill bee a few weeks in ill message you any tips I learn!


Congrats!


----------



## mike12255

MartinD94 said:
			
		

> I'm starting BMQ that day also!! I got offered EGS Tech last week. I'm excited to leave!



I'm starting 27th for egs tech too!


----------



## MartinD94

Congrats!!! I'll see you in about a month!


----------



## TyBec

I just got the call on wednesday. I'll be there for WEng Tech. I can't wait!!!


----------



## McGill

ACS Tech i'll be there too


----------



## Spimx

Congrats  I'm gong November 3 for AVN from Toronto....the last BMQ is November 10..


----------



## cwatson91

I'll be flying out from Toronto for Armoured soldier! I'm beyond excited to start BMQ with everyone!


----------



## Spimx

Anybody going BMQ nov 1? Im going from Toronto as AVN TECH. Super excited after a longgg year of waiting dream come true


----------



## ace1125

I'm going to St. Jean for November 1st as well, got offered a combat engineer job.  I'm pretty excited as well, should be a great experience.


----------



## PennyDW

Congrats See ya in 4 weeks :nod:


----------



## PennyDW

I have to be at basic on October 25th and I am driving from Kingston


----------



## Spimx

It WILL be a great experience  see u there


----------



## MartinD94

Time will not pass quickly enough... Can't wait!!


----------



## mike12255

I hear you there man so excited! Still over 15 days till I even swear in -_- haha


----------



## MartinD94

I have over a week left -_- maybe I should start reading about EGS stuff so I'm familiar with the basics haha


----------



## MedicTWO

I just got the call today and I'll be there!!


----------



## niftynicolemarie

MedicTWO said:
			
		

> I just got the call today and I'll be there!!


Congrats! Where are you coming from?


----------



## MedicTWO

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> Congrats! Where are you coming from?



I'm swearing in and Flying from Edmonton Alberta. I'm living in Grande Prairie though.

How about yourself?


----------



## ScarletSpider

Awesome,

I was just told today. Going for ACS tech. Anyone from the GTA area?


----------



## mike12255

Congrats! Im not from the GTA but ill be flying out of pearson on the 25th! Whats your serial?!


----------



## ScarletSpider

Serial? Do you mean my SN Number?

Are you taking the train?


----------



## jjohnson

Fly out November 9 going for infantry


----------



## niftynicolemarie

jjohnson said:
			
		

> Fly out November 9 going for infantry


Congrats! Where from?


----------



## ace1125

Spimx said:
			
		

> It WILL be a great experience  see u there



I keep expecting to see some other people on the forums say they are going for the November 3rd BMQ but it's just not happening... Apparently you and I are the only people on the website going haha.


----------



## MartinD94

Which platoon is everyone assigned to? I'm in 0057 if I remember correctly.


----------



## mike12255

I'm 0058E and that's what i meant when I asked your serial spider


----------



## ScarletSpider

Well in that case; I haven't. I was told a few days ago and I'm being added to the group. But I guess I'll know soon.


----------



## SPM

I am heading to basic training on Nov 1st for Med Tech. Found out yesterday when I accepted the Job offer. I look forward to meeting some of you people


----------



## evmaclennan

Wep Tech Land - Reg. from Toronto


----------



## Terrance450

Hello.  November 1st BMQ also.  From the sound of things, there will be a few of us as MED-TECH's there!!   
SPM, are you semiskilled as well?


----------



## PennyDW

Tomorrow is the big day. I got to get sworn in! So excited


----------



## KW13

Also on bmq Nov 1st, very excited!  

Has anyone received joining instructions or anything since their offer ?


----------



## ace1125

No, I got the job offer almost two weeks ago and haven't got anything yet. In a different post on this forum there is a link to all the info they send you in the mail. I think it is in the "bmq biography" post... not positive though.


----------



## KW13

Yes I saw that link I think, the "joining instructions" ?

Just wanted to see if anyone had heard anything after the offer was given, got mine on 01 October, I don't have a confirmed swear in date yet either.


----------



## ace1125

I got my swear in date when they called for the job offer.  I wouldn't worry about it I'm sure they'll call you soon to sort it out.


----------



## mike12255

Awesome congrats! I got nine days to go until mine!


----------



## KW13

Thanks!  

I got an "on or around (this date)" swear in date haha


----------



## MartinD94

Mine is tomorrow also!! I can't wait to go to sleep tonight so tomorrow comes quicker! Less than 3 weeks until BMQ start!!


----------



## McGill

Wed for me yep can't wait to get this going


----------



## PennyDW

What recruitment center?


----------



## Wuzzard

Just got the call this morning. I will be joining you on the 20th, ACISS from the East Coast


----------



## McGill

Moncton NB


----------



## PennyDW

Good luck! I barely got any sleep so excited


----------



## SPM

Terrance450 said:
			
		

> Hello.  November 1st BMQ also.  From the sound of things, there will be a few of us as MED-TECH's there!!
> SPM, are you semiskilled as well?



I am semi skilled (at least thats what I think I am) defiantly going to be fun but not looking forward to being yelled at lmao.


----------



## Spimx

Awesome, finally some more people is going  I'm swearing in on the 29. I was told we get all the info that day. See you guys there


----------



## Terrance450

Hello all, I swear in on the 23rd.  When they gave me the swear in date, I was emailed all the info needed.  Included was a school info booklet, emergency notification sheet, NOK sheet, BMO application sheet, and another (my 4Th)security clearance sheet.  Hopefully that helps.

See you soon!


----------



## ShaneB

I got a call for the job offer and was told I start Basic Training November 3rd. Also, I was told I would get a call about my swearing in date but haven't heard from anybody yet. Just wondering if anyone else is in the same boat as me?


----------



## McGill

BMQ 00057.....see ya's when we meet up in St Jean


----------



## mike12255

Congrats! Mcgill there are a few other 0058's that have posted in this thread already too!


----------



## KW13

Did you get an e-mail with the job offer ? I was in that boat and then I got " part 2 " of my offer e-mailed to me with an enrollment date and some questions they needed before the enrollment date. When did you get the call with your offer ?


----------



## ShaneB

I got a call september 30th and he asked my some questions and got my SIN number and stuff then told me that my BMQ starts nov 3rd and that I will be contacted in October about my swearing in date and other info. have not been contacted about the swearing in yet. hopefully by the end of next week i will be notified.


----------



## KW13

Yes you probably will be contacted soon, be patient, or be persistant and call them to find out. Sounds like you got asked the questions over the phone that I got emailed. Regardless they won't leave you hanging, my enrollment date is 3 days before I have to report.


----------



## mrbill

Warwick said:
			
		

> I'll see you boys there! Infantry recruit reporting Sept. 6th, out of Ottawa. I'll be the tall guy.


Enjoying your time on your bmq i sincerely hope  got our fire arms test on friday and drill test right after the long weekend!! Platoon 13!


----------



## evmaclennan

Any of you guys going for BMQ on Oct 20th leaving from Toronto- Pearson?


----------



## PennyDW

2 more weeks. The time is flying by


----------



## mrbill

congrat folks! Be prepared for the best/worst experience of your lives! I'm heading in to week 7 now. It's pretty brutal at times, but still one of the best times of my life. I'm loving every minute of it. Even the minutes that seem to never end when you are told to "assume the position" and hold a squat with your rifle in front of you. lol.. 1 minute is a very long time lol.. Key to success here- stick together, work together. TEAMWORK! Can't be stressed enough. As long as everyone works together to meet each goal, you will have it pretty good.. mess up, and... well... don't want to ruin the surprise   but seriously, good luck people. See ya there!


----------



## Sarah_H

I just got my offer! Will be there for the 27th!


----------



## PennyDW

Congrats


----------



## mike12255

Congrats!! Will you be flying out of toronto!?


----------



## Sarah_H

mike12255 said:
			
		

> Congrats!! Will you be flying out of toronto!?


I don't know. They haven't told me whats going on yet. Only that I leave on the 25th.


----------



## Wuzzard

evmaclennan said:
			
		

> Any of you guys going for BMQ on Oct 20th leaving from Toronto- Pearson?



I just found out yesterday that, even though I'm leaving from Charlottetown, I will be flying to Montreal via Pearson International. See you there!


----------



## jmurphh

ill also be on the nov 1st course. returning to the forces now as an Armoured Crewman


----------



## jmurphh

Just wanted to get an idea of how many people would respond and where your from heading to basic in St-jean, What trade etc. you are enrolling as, goodluck : )


----------



## jmurphh

Im coming from ottawa, Armoured.


----------



## B.Grewal

Hey everyone I also will be flying out of Toronto on the 25th of October to BMQ, starting October 27th. I am swearing in on the 22nd of October. I am curious, do you receive your flight details on the day you swear in?


----------



## McGill

Glad to hear that your in with us, and yes before you swear in you go over a bunch move paperwork and with it your flight information


----------



## B.Grewal

Great, thank you for the reply! Look forward to sharing in this experience with all of you!


----------



## jmurphh

Anyone know the Christmas Break leave dates for bmq ? do you know when they shut down the base and when the recruits will be required back ?


----------



## SarahRad

I was told Christmas Leave was Dec 13 - Jan 4th.


----------



## jmurphh

has anyone there at the mega had any actual paperwork behind this? or is it just hear say amongst the courses? any staff confirm/deny ? it would make sense as my course start is nov 3 and grad date is feb 19 3wk break makes sense.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

SarahRad said:
			
		

> I was told Christmas Leave was Dec 13 - Jan 4th.



I heard this as well--nothing's been confirmed from any staff though. I haven't been able to speak with any members who can confirm it begins that early.


----------



## KW13

My husband is currently in the CF and those are the dates for Christmas leave, in assuming that the staff at the mega get/want their Christmas leave ours will be the same (it's usually the same dates every year).


----------



## chimo2u

My son just left for BMQ today. I emailed cflrs this direct question a few weeks ago as I was trying to arrange our Christmas plans
This is an excerpt from their response to my email:
"The Christmas break at CFLRS will take place from December 12th to January 4th. Candidates will soon be provided with all the details related to their leave."
Hope that helps!


----------



## jmurphh

thank you so much! family will be glad to hear it, and now begin a trip somewhere HOT !!!


----------



## chimo2u

Sounds great! But just remember -- never trust anything in the military until you have that signed leave pass in your hands! Things can change at any given time and it would suck to make plans only to have a wrench thrown in them due to a schedule shift no matter how small! Don't make plans until you hold your signed leave pass!


----------



## PennyDW

4 more days! [emoji322]


----------



## mike12255

Effing right!! Now im stating to get the nervous feeling the others talked about haha!!


----------



## MartinD94

Can't wait!!! These few days will feel like eternity. Excited to meet all of you, to know who I will be suffering next to! Haha


----------



## KW13

Anyone else getting super excited?!   ;D


----------



## jmurphh

cant wait to get at it, curious to see how many we start with and how many we finish with


----------



## KW13

Yes it will be interesting!!!


----------



## PennyDW

Can't wait to meet everyone tomorrow! Have a safe trip!


----------



## Spimx

One week away


----------



## mike12255

Same here!! You too penny!


----------



## Moore

Good luck to all of you guys at bmq! Whatever you do don't VR!! Haha


----------



## jmurphh

going by so slow


----------



## Fromthepeg

My course is on the 3rd as well. Infantry is my trade.


----------



## Spimx

Anybody swearing in tomorrow from Toronto?


----------



## Notepostsd

Well you know what they say about this community.


----------



## cupper

You'll be 10 years too late.


----------



## Moore

cupper said:
			
		

> You'll be 10 years too late.



Apparently so. :rofl:


----------



## chimo2u

Good Afternoon   Well, my son is beginning week 2 of BMQ and it seems from what he has said, team work is not as easy being in the blue sector. The recruits are in small groups of 5 to a pod, with private room and a door/ this set up is making it hard to gel as a team. I think being in the green sector where you all have to live/sleep and practically be in each other's space 24/7 would be easier to promote team work! I am sure it will eventually come together, but he's finding it challenging right now when others are keeping to themselves. Also, when his Dad went through Basic Trg. in Cornwallis, in '87, they where taught every little thing from how to shave to how to fold, iron and make a bed. My son is feeling abit overwhelmed as his staff hasn't taught him how to do locker layout or fold or anything yet, and they are just thrown into it to complete what they can figure out on their own / there's still so much stuff he feels he doesn't know what/how they want (ie) placement of the ruck, how to fold the shirts, how to iron his dress shirts, don't they get taught these things step by step anymore??? He's doing the best he can with the knowledge he has (very limited.... try teaching a kid how to fold a sock with a smiley face over the phone,  that was fun)..... small things in our world, but big things to him when he wants to do well and doesn't want to screw up. I won't know for awhile how he's doing as today, they had their phones put into lock up (I'm guessing inspection was a real interesting time this morning!) .... I'm just hoping it all starts to fall into place and there is time put into  the day to teach them how to make the bed, do a proper locker layout, iron a shirt, etc.... 
Just some venting from a concerned mom.  :nod: I know eventually things have to work out, it's all about learning and that's the most important thing, all we as parents can do is be there to support him!
Thanks for listening!


----------



## Brasidas

I remember a reserve BMQ course where the recruits were gathered into a gym with all of their kit, and each item would be called and demonstrated for them to lay out. One kid stood out in particular, frantically tossing his kit about for a number of items - going from one bag to another and back. After holding up the course a few times, a MCpl asked the recruit why he was having such a hard time finding pieces of his kit. 
"...I mean, you packed your kit, right?"

"....no, MCpl."

"Who packed your kit, then?"

"...uh ...ummm ...my mom, MCpl."

The kid pretty much stayed mortified the rest of the course.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

I am in the green sector and have been for several weeks.  Assure your son that teamwork is challenging regardless of where he may be situated. Some platoons are 60 people these days. The mix of ages, ethnicities, personal backgrounds, etc etc etc can make even the smallest task that needs to be done as a 'team' extremely difficult. There are the introverts, the extroverts, the bullies, the peacemakers, the know-it-all's, the 'know-nuthins', the keeners and the lazy-asses...and it's hard, especially at first. 

Tell your son that while each sector has its pros and cons, working together WILL become easier. It won't be perfect, but things will start to come together. Some platoons figure a system out for different tasks quicker than others--it really just depends on the group. But eventually, things DO come together.


----------



## cryco

you get bullies in the recruits? really?


----------



## MJP

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I remember a reserve BMQ course where the recruits were gathered into a gym with all of their kit, and each item would be called and demonstrated for them to lay out. One kid stood out in particular, frantically tossing his kit about for a number of items - going from one bag to another and back. After holding up the course a few times, a MCpl asked the recruit why he was having such a hard time finding pieces of his kit.
> "...I mean, you packed your kit, right?"
> 
> "....no, MCpl."
> 
> "Who packed your kit, then?"
> 
> "...uh ...ummm ...my mom, MCpl."
> .



New screen...you owe me.  LOLZ


----------



## BeyondTheNow

cryco said:
			
		

> you get bullies in the recruits? really?



Hmmm, not my intent to make you worry--Perhaps a poor choice of words. Your son will be fine.


----------



## chimo2u

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I remember a reserve BMQ course where the recruits were gathered into a gym with all of their kit, and each item would be called and demonstrated for them to lay out. One kid stood out in particular, frantically tossing his kit about for a number of items - going from one bag to another and back. After holding up the course a few times, a MCpl asked the recruit why he was having such a hard time finding pieces of his kit.
> "...I mean, you packed your kit, right?"
> 
> "....no, MCpl."
> 
> "Who packed your kit, then?"
> 
> "...uh ...ummm ...my mom, MCpl."
> 
> The kid pretty much stayed mortified the rest of the course.



 good thing I didn't pack his kit then, lol! I'm sure he'll adapt and do fine, it's me having the hard time not worrying about my kiddo, I'm sure we, his parents will see the good side to his leaving the house, just hasn't happened for me yet! Lol


----------



## chimo2u

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Hmmm, not my intent to make you worry--Perhaps a poor choice of words. Your son will be fine.


No worries  ( actually that wasn't my quote!  ) but I understand exactly what you mean and agree 100% that all kinds of personalities prevail. Thanks for your great advice and I'll be sure next time I'm able to talk to him to let him know it'll all fall into place and work itself out


----------



## Scott

Brasidas said:
			
		

> I remember a reserve BMQ course where the recruits were gathered into a gym with all of their kit, and each item would be called and demonstrated for them to lay out. One kid stood out in particular, frantically tossing his kit about for a number of items - going from one bag to another and back. After holding up the course a few times, a MCpl asked the recruit why he was having such a hard time finding pieces of his kit.
> "...I mean, you packed your kit, right?"
> 
> "....no, MCpl."
> 
> "Who packed your kit, then?"
> 
> "...uh ...ummm ...my mom, MCpl."
> 
> The kid pretty much stayed mortified the rest of the course.



That is fuckin gold!!


----------



## Chelomo

I completed my basic in the blue sector, and in short: Yes, it's true it's harder to get organized initially in the blue sector. Having a good CPC is critical,  and the section commanders have to collaborate closely to make sure everyone is up to standard. What we personally did is that we took the best Ocdt. in the platoon at a particular task and copied him, and we'd correct small differences as the inspections went along. Section leaders would also go around to make sure everyone was up to snuff.

In the beginning what helps is also to have assigned tasks within your pod, up until everyone has most of their kit completed. We mostly managed by having everyone do their own stuff, then ask for help on things they weren't so good at, that way everyone knew how to do everything. For example I was good with boots, so I would help people in my section with that, while someone else would help me with my ironing. It's like in the green sector, but on a smaller scale, requires more personal initiative. 

If your son is in week 2, I wouldn't worry too much. The staff will scream at them either way.


----------



## chimo2u

Hi Chelomo  thanks for your post, it was very informative and I completely think this (more private quarters) is definitely the reason for the difficulty in achieving uniformity and team work! Hopefully it'll come together sooner rather than later  I'm hoping things are going well for him and I'll get to hear from him again before too long -- perhaps this weekend if he gets time. I'm probably worrying more than he is, lol. I appreciate you taking time to post this and share your experience. I'm sure things will all work out in the end and they'll all be better men and women for the experience !




			
				Chelomo said:
			
		

> I completed my basic in the blue sector, and in short: Yes, it's true it's harder to get organized initially in the blue sector. Having a good CPC is critical,  and the section commanders have to collaborate closely to make sure everyone is up to standard. What we personally did is that we took the best Ocdt. in the platoon at a particular task and copied him, and we'd correct small differences as the inspections went along. Section leaders would also go around to make sure everyone was up to snuff.
> 
> In the beginning what helps is also to have assigned tasks within your pod, up until everyone has most of their kit completed. We mostly managed by having everyone do their own stuff, then ask for help on things they weren't so good at, that way everyone knew how to do everything. For example I was good with boots, so I would help people in my section with that, while someone else would help me with my ironing. It's like in the green sector, but on a smaller scale, requires more personal initiative.
> 
> If your son is in week 2, I wouldn't worry too much. The staff will scream at them either way.


----------



## Spenny312

Just wondering if anyone on here is in that space of BMQ? I am a soon to be Combat Engineer, just wanted to see if anyone wanted to talk before we all head off to BMQ. Finally got my call today 29/10/2014, leave out of London on January 3rd.


----------



## Leochevalier

Hey spenny, I as well have that bmq start date. I am going for crewman. I'm not sure if it's armoured soldier or not.


----------



## KerryBlue

Leochevalier said:
			
		

> Hey spenny, I as well have that bmq start date. I am going for crewman. I'm not sure if it's armoured soldier or not.



Crewman=Armoured Soldier. It says right on the recruiting website if you want Armoured Soldier, select crewman. 

Not to be an ass but why would you accepted an offer if you're not even sure what job it is?


----------



## Leochevalier

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Crewman=Armoured Soldier. It says right on the recruiting website if you want Armoured Soldier, select crewman.
> 
> Not to be an *** but why would you accepted an offer if you're not even sure what job it is?


Yeah I understand.  It's just a lot of multi-term usage. My first choice was armoured soldier. Then CE then MSEop. I just wanted to clarify and you have helped.


----------



## Moore

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Crewman=Armoured Soldier. It says right on the recruiting website if you want Armoured Soldier, select crewman.
> 
> Not to be an *** but why would you accepted an offer if you're not even sure what job it is?



And then there are people like us still waiting for offers for positions we know.  :facepalm:


----------



## JoeDos

I, just like many, many others hope to be heading off to BMQ for Jan 5th.


----------



## Flatliner

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I, just like many, many others hope to be heading off to BMQ for Jan 5th.



Jan 5th would be a dream come true. My fingers will be crossed between now and the start of next week when they begin the next round of selections.


----------



## KerryBlue

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I, just like many, many others hope to be heading off to BMQ for Jan 5th.



November selections are for BMQ's starting in February. 





			
				Moore said:
			
		

> And then there are people like us still waiting for offers for positions we know.  :facepalm:



Yep, such is life  :crybaby:


----------



## mrjasonc

When I was in basic earlier this year, we weren't "taught" how to iron or fold exactly. We had to figure out certain tricks and be uniform. That's the key. Everyone's ruck in the same place, everything from where your shaving cream and hygiene products and iron to the ruck sack. Once everyone is uniform the stress will die down. Everything is shown on a poster in the elevator room. For folding I found a 12" by 12" tile on the floor and used that for my guide. 7 by 7 shirts are given a paper template to use as a guide.

It comes in time but the key is be uniform on everything and everything that doesn't have a home or is not shown in the poster.


----------



## JoeDos

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> November selections are for BMQ's starting in February.



Not what I heard from my CFRC and such. But you may be right. Never mind he's correct.


----------



## receng

Jan 05 would be most excellent. Still waiting for a final medical decision from the RMO. It's been a month and a half so far, waiting waiting waiting, and I'm about to miss the next selection for my trade.

How much time in limbo can there be?

Just want to get it on, get it over with, and do my part.


----------



## Leochevalier

I got my medical and interview and was pushed through no issues on April 22, I got an offer on the 29th Oct


----------



## Spimx

The day has finally arrive, after a longgggg wait see you guys at the mega


----------



## mrbill

Currently doing my basic now and I am in the green sector. Week 10 starting tomorrow. we were not shown how to fold anything at all, but yes, there is a poster by the door to the elevator room as previously stated. The tiles on the floor are perfect templates, however, you must ensure that everybody is folding the items the same way. For example, the rain jacket.. yes, you can get it down to 12x12, but you have to make sure everyone is folding it the same way to get it 12x12. We were only briefly shown how to iron our shirts, and how to polish our boots, how to make the bed.. but as far as locker layout goes, we were not shown anything. They continuously push everyone to work together to make sure you do it the same way. The first 4 weeks, you will more than likely be told you are worthless and everything in your room is garbage. 
"Is that lint on your beret!?!?!  Do you know what happens when you get lint on your beret!?!? PEOPLE DIE!! THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS"  
and other crazy phrases like that.. don't stress out about it. It's going to happen even if your room is perfect lol.. and the harder it is for them to find something wrong, the madder they will get and could very well just start throwing shirts and stuff around as they "search for faults". lol.. just have fun with it. It's a game that requires a lot of patience and mental toughness.


----------



## kweh

I got the offer in October for Infantry. I'm mad excited; just gonna be spending the next couple of months getting into better shape and get my BMI to a more acceptable range (currently at 26.5  :-\). Can't wait to see everybody there.

OP is also named Spencer, so if you meet another Spencer there it might be me. ;D


----------



## MrKiloMike

Spenny312 said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone on here is in that space of BMQ? I am a soon to be Combat Engineer, just wanted to see if anyone wanted to talk before we all head off to BMQ. Finally got my call today 29/10/2014, leave out of London on January 3rd.



Hey Spenny,
My BMQ starts January 5th too, soon to be Combat Engineer as well!


----------



## AimzHigh

Me too. Same as Mr. Kilo.  I'm also going to be a combat engineer and I believe that I'm also starting January 5.  Spenny, did you say you're from London?  I'm from Windsor.


----------



## nilloc93

having just recently got through BMQ I can tell you that in some platoons teamwork only happens in small groups, I was in green sector and our platoon never got it together, some of us tried our damnedest to get people to conform to a standard but there will sometimes always be a group of 3-5 recruits who go "BUT MY WAY IS BETTER" and then everyone will do their own thing, you'll have no standard and get shit on for 12 weeks.

Honestly, my advice to anyone worried bout teamwork on BMQ is don't worry about it, you can do it on your own, teamwork just makes it easier. Make friends with FTP and section, they'll work with you, if someone from another section or anyone not your FTP is not working together, just ignore it, it's unneeded stress on an issue that you can't fix.

and before anyone says that staff would fix a lack of teamwork, pretty much all the good teamwork exercises have been banned in CFLRS, basically all you do is push ups for like 5 minutes and the shitpumps who got you in trouble for their lack of teamwork don't mind the extra PT anyways.


----------



## SJF1988

Anyone headed to BMQ Jan 12 2015? I fly out of Toronto Saturday the 10th.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

*Good teamwork exercise* don't necessarily boil down to physical motivators; there is a time and place for them like anything else but an experienced Instructor has more tools in their toolbelt than that.

Ref the "Blue Sector/Green Sector", 60 recruits per platoon stuff.  Here's my  :2c::

- teamwork isn't a cookie-cutter deal.  The real goal is to have everyone working as a team to overcome "whatever it is they are facing".  In BMQ, it starts with things like kit and quarters, how station jobs are done.  Instructors can tell if teamwork is happening or not, don't kid yourself.  We can (usually) tell who is playing nice in the sandbox, who isn't, who won't get in the sandbox, who throws the sand and who thinks they own and run the sandbox when the staff isn't around.

- the goal is to get everyone to be a part of the team, for people to lead when they are supposed to lead, follow when they are supposed to follow, and to instill the varying types of discipline in people (imposed, group discipline, habits, self-discipline...something like that, I'm digging back to SLC stuff from a few moons ago).

- if 1 Section does things differently than 2 Section, but the end state is the same...that's fine.  Part of learning teamwork is learning when you need to kick someone in the arse to get them moving, when you need to haul in on their reigns, and when to sit back and let the team do their thing.  No one likes to be micro-managed right?

- find a system;  example for bed layouts - follow the *Bible* and make 1 bedspace the way it is supposed to be as close to perfection as possible.  That becomes 'the standard'.  Lets say this is Crse Seniors bedspace.  The Section Seniors and he/she do the work on 'the standard'.  Then the Sect Seniors go back to their bedspace, and together with the section members, they arrange the Sect Snr bedspace to 'the standard'.  Now, all the section members copy the Sect Senior layout on theirs.  Supervising - the crse snr can go around to ensure the sect snr layout is 'correct' and help if needed with maintaining the standard at the sect snr level.  The section snr's will be the 'eyes' to ensure the sect members are as per their layout.  Everyone does their job and no one gets their panties in a wad because they are 'only a section member' and this should work.  One example.  This helps set a standard, it gets everyone doing a part as the team...if Johny WannabeBoss gets all twisted he isn't in command...remind him at some point he WILL be and if he jerks people around now he can expect that to be repaid when he is holding The Conch.

- I used to teach the teamwork concept to troops like this.  "there are 20 of you on this course.  Now, you can all be individuals and look out for only yourself.  OR..each of you can look after _everyone else _FIRST and cover each others ass.  You decide if you think you're better off with 1 set of eyes looking out for your ass..or 19."

FWIW, when I did Basic in Cornwallis...

- we started off with a platoon of 120 or so and graduated about 90-95;
- we were in 2 story H huts, and split into 6 Squds over those 4 floors;
- Females got their own floor, own bathroom but they were not all in 1 squad;
- Each squad was broken into bedspaces of "bunk buddies" with 1 x bunk bed and 2 x lockers.  
- different station jobs were assigned to different squads, on different weeks.  Example, Squad 3 and 4 shared the lower right floor of the H hut and had common bathroom spaces, but Week 2 might have been 3 Squad cleaning the toilets.  If you used one of the 'taped off' toilets when it wasn't your station job that week, you could be sure the other squad would return the favour right before inspection the next.   8)
- we waxed our floors.   Waxed by hand.  Hours and hours and hours of work, all after 'lights out'.
- our personal kit, for the army types, included summer (tan) and winter (green) CFs/DEUs, 2 x set of workdress (bus driver) uniforms, somewhere between 12-20 long and short sleeve shirts, 7 or 8 pair of footwear and a full set of combats.  The layout was fairly precise and had A LOT of stuff in it.  LS green CF shirts, ironed flat in the locker, 8 x 12 exactly, buttons showing and centered the same on each shirt.  long underwear, 8 x 12 exactly.  underwear 6 x 6.  etc.

There was so much work to do to get everyone to 'the standard'.  It took WEEKS and countless hours.  100+ recruits spread over 4 floors, females on their own floor, different squads sharing common rooms/spaces.  It FORCED you to work like a team, even with the guys you wanted to hit with the iron when they opened their mouth in the ironing room.  We learned team work thru work and lots of it.  

By Week 7, for our CI (Chief Instructor) Inspection, done by a LCdr in full whites (FML), we were nearly at the standard required for the Cmdt Inspection.  The weekend before CI inspection and the 3 week nights leading to it were by far the longest days I've spent in the CF; the CI Inspection "pass" meant we were awarded our Course Pennant.  Failing meant carrying around a pole with nothing on it and being the shame of the Base, and meant 3 long weeks before grad.  The crse ahead of us failed their CI inspection.  Felt sorry for those sorry SOBs.  Sorta.   >

I've worked at CFLRS and while some aspects are harder (the stairs, 1 example), the kit and quarters are extremely easier than many of your senior serving members were.  

If 100+ of us could pull it off with the amount of shit we had to work around, the amount of kit we had in our layout, floors to wax, etc...you guys and gals at CFLRS can, just like many many before you have...

Do what you're told, how you're told, when you're told; lead when you are supposed to lead, follow when you are supposed to follow.


----------



## chimo2u

WOW! Thank you for that! Best reply so far! You hit the Nail on the head and slammed it to the finish! Your words remind me of my hubby's work ethic/ basic trg experiences! (Cornwallis 1987) his first job off the bus when he arrived, coveralls on stripping and waxing floors!!! You guys had it hard! Much respect to you, and what you learned from it -- there's no I in Team! It takes everyone working together. My son is on week 4, and he's starting to get the hang of time management and organization  I can hear the confidence gained in his voice every week. He's improving and I can't wait for grad week in Feb when I can see the accumulation of all the hard work that turned him from boy to young man, and proud soldier.

Your locker looks amazing BTW! The amount of footwear you had to upkeep on top of your locker is crazy!!  



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> *Good teamwork exercise* don't necessarily boil down to physical motivators; there is a time and place for them like anything else but an experienced Instructor has more tools in their toolbelt than that.
> 
> Ref the "Blue Sector/Green Sector", 60 recruits per platoon stuff.  Here's my  :2c::
> 
> - teamwork isn't a cookie-cutter deal.  The real goal is to have everyone working as a team to overcome "whatever it is they are facing".  In BMQ, it starts with things like kit and quarters, how station jobs are done.  Instructors can tell if teamwork is happening or not, don't kid yourself.  We can (usually) tell who is playing nice in the sandbox, who isn't, who won't get in the sandbox, who throws the sand and who thinks they own and run the sandbox when the staff isn't around.
> 
> - the goal is to get everyone to be a part of the team, for people to lead when they are supposed to lead, follow when they are supposed to follow, and to instill the varying types of discipline in people (imposed, group discipline, habits, self-discipline...something like that, I'm digging back to SLC stuff from a few moons ago).
> 
> - if 1 Section does things differently than 2 Section, but the end state is the same...that's fine.  Part of learning teamwork is learning when you need to kick someone in the arse to get them moving, when you need to haul in on their reigns, and when to sit back and let the team do their thing.  No one likes to be micro-managed right?
> 
> - find a system;  example for bed layouts - follow the *Bible* and make 1 bedspace the way it is supposed to be as close to perfection as possible.  That becomes 'the standard'.  Lets say this is Crse Seniors bedspace.  The Section Seniors and he/she do the work on 'the standard'.  Then the Sect Seniors go back to their bedspace, and together with the section members, they arrange the Sect Snr bedspace to 'the standard'.  Now, all the section members copy the Sect Senior layout on theirs.  Supervising - the crse snr can go around to ensure the sect snr layout is 'correct' and help if needed with maintaining the standard at the sect snr level.  The section snr's will be the 'eyes' to ensure the sect members are as per their layout.  Everyone does their job and no one gets their panties in a wad because they are 'only a section member' and this should work.  One example.  This helps set a standard, it gets everyone doing a part as the team...if Johny WannabeBoss gets all twisted he isn't in command...remind him at some point he WILL be and if he jerks people around now he can expect that to be repaid when he is holding The Conch.
> 
> - I used to teach the teamwork concept to troops like this.  "there are 20 of you on this course.  Now, you can all be individuals and look out for only yourself.  OR..each of you can look after _everyone else _FIRST and cover each others ***.  You decide if you think you're better off with 1 set of eyes looking out for your ***..or 19."
> 
> FWIW, when I did Basic in Cornwallis...
> 
> - we started off with a platoon of 120 or so and graduated about 90-95;
> - we were in 2 story H huts, and split into 6 Squds over those 4 floors;
> - Females got their own floor, own bathroom but they were not all in 1 squad;
> - Each squad was broken into bedspaces of "bunk buddies" with 1 x bunk bed and 2 x lockers.
> - different station jobs were assigned to different squads, on different weeks.  Example, Squad 3 and 4 shared the lower right floor of the H hut and had common bathroom spaces, but Week 2 might have been 3 Squad cleaning the toilets.  If you used one of the 'taped off' toilets when it wasn't your station job that week, you could be sure the other squad would return the favour right before inspection the next.   8)
> - we waxed our floors.   Waxed by hand.  Hours and hours and hours of work, all after 'lights out'.
> - our personal kit, for the army types, included summer (tan) and winter (green) CFs/DEUs, 2 x set of workdress (bus driver) uniforms, somewhere between 12-20 long and short sleeve shirts, 7 or 8 pair of footwear and a full set of combats.  The layout was fairly precise and had A LOT of stuff in it.  LS green CF shirts, ironed flat in the locker, 8 x 12 exactly, buttons showing and centered the same on each shirt.  long underwear, 8 x 12 exactly.  underwear 6 x 6.  etc.
> 
> There was so much work to do to get everyone to 'the standard'.  It took WEEKS and countless hours.  100+ recruits spread over 4 floors, females on their own floor, different squads sharing common rooms/spaces.  It FORCED you to work like a team, even with the guys you wanted to hit with the iron when they opened their mouth in the ironing room.  We learned team work thru work and lots of it.
> 
> By Week 7, for our CI (Chief Instructor) Inspection, done by a LCdr in full whites (FML), we were nearly at the standard required for the Cmdt Inspection.  The weekend before CI inspection and the 3 week nights leading to it were by far the longest days I've spent in the CF; the CI Inspection "pass" meant we were awarded our Course Pennant.  Failing meant carrying around a pole with nothing on it and being the shame of the Base, and meant 3 long weeks before grad.  The crse ahead of us failed their CI inspection.  Felt sorry for those sorry SOBs.  Sorta.   >
> 
> I've worked at CFLRS and while some aspects are harder (the stairs, 1 example), the kit and quarters are extremely easier than many of your senior serving members were.
> 
> If 100+ of us could pull it off with the amount of crap we had to work around, the amount of kit we had in our layout, floors to wax, etc...you guys and gals at CFLRS can, just like many many before you have...
> 
> Do what you're told, how you're told, when you're told; lead when you are supposed to lead, follow when you are supposed to follow.


----------



## aesthetics

I'm headed there Jan. 5th as well for Comms. Research. If anyone wants to talk about it beforehand just let me know. We might just meet up over there. Take care and congratulations to everyone!


----------



## comm1569

Just got the call yesterday, so there is still hope for a lot of you still waiting. 

And see the rest of you there!


----------



## Flatliner

Just got my call today. I'll be joining all of you on the 5th!


----------



## Treemoss

Interesting how calls are still going out : O


----------



## KerryBlue

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Interesting how calls are still going out : O



Calls usually go out for 2-3 weeks after the selection date. Most RC's do not get the list of offers for a minimum 3-5 days after the actually selection date. Really not that uncommon..


----------



## Flatliner

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Calls usually go out for 2-3 weeks after the selection date. Most RC's do not get the list of offers for a minimum 3-5 days after the actually selection date. Really not that uncommon..




I wasn't expecting to get a call for this round at all though. On Friday I got a call about my references stating that they were unable to contact one and needed a new one. So when I got the offer today i was quite surprised. Also thought that Jan was full by now and that the earliest would be February bmq. 

Very happy either way. It's all becoming real now.


----------



## SRM2014

Same as me!  Leaving Toronto on the 10th and starting on the 12th.


----------



## ThermosPotatoe

I will also be flying out of Toronto on January 10 for AVN tech.


----------



## SRM2014

I should add: I'm going for ACISS


----------



## Frampton

I just finished indoctrination at CFLRS, and am about to have my first weekend off. I just don't know what to to here in Saint Jean. I really want to go out but don't know where to go or what to do. 
I'm hoping I can get some ideas on how to relax after a long week.


----------



## powerrussia

Well, MTL is about a 10 dollar bus drive away. As far as St Jean is concerned.. there isnt much to do there other than Boston Pizza


----------



## DonaldMcL

Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## PMedMoe

powerrussia said:
			
		

> Well, MTL is about a 10 dollar bus drive away. As far as St Jean is concerned.. there isnt much to do there other than Boston Pizza



Guess that depends on your taste and/or age.

Bistro Nordenger is a German-style pub.  Decent food.  There is also Glen Morgan Pub (or Bistro Morgane) and the Haut-Richelieu Museum. And that's from a very few minutes of searching.

Guess it just depends on if you're looking for a party weekend or some quiet time.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Don't add "get loaded stupid drunk at the Comfort Inn and get a visit from the MPs" on your to-do list.   >

Haven't been there for a while, but Eggsquis used to have a decent breakfast.  Pacini was a great evening restaurant, and there was a place closer to downtown that had an excellent fondue supper menu.  St-Hubert had the best French onion soup I'd had in years.

Route 66 was off limits to recruits when I was staff there and I never ventured near it.


----------



## Scrap422

I'm starting BMQ Jan 26, 2015 driving there on Jan 24, 2015 from Kingston wondering if anyone else is going on that date, I have seen many posts for Jan 5, 12 & 29, 2015.  Also if anyone has any useful advice for us FNG's that would be great as well  :nod:


----------



## Moore

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> I'm starting BMQ Jan 26, 2015 driving there on Jan 24, 2015 from Kingston wondering if anyone else is going on that date, I have seen many posts for Jan 5, 12 & 29, 2015.  Also if anyone has any useful advice for us FNG's that would be great as well  :nod:



If I ever get the job offer as well I plan on drivig too. After BMQ you leave the next day for a base, are you prepared to drive there? It could take hours, I think that's one reason I might not drive to BMQ at all.


----------



## SJF1988

Awesome! Happy to see some more headed out for this date! What recruiting centres are you both out of? I am out of Barrie.


----------



## Scrap422

Yes I will be sent to Borden it's only a conservative 7 hr drive so it should be no problem.  Hope you hear soon as you can see it took almost a year for my processing and I really had to stay on top of the recruiting centre to make sure I was getting the proper info.


----------



## KerryBlue

Infantryman, swear in on the 21st. Not 100% sure if i'll be there yet, might decline the offer to hold out for combat eng.


----------



## JoeDos

I will be there, I fly out on the 24th!


----------



## Treemoss

Congrats to both Alpha and Kerry, you guys have been at it long time now.


----------



## chimo2u

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> Yes I will be sent to Borden it's only a conservative 7 hr drive so it should be no problem.  Hope you hear soon as you can see it took almost a year for my processing and I really had to stay on top of the recruiting centre to make sure I was getting the proper info.


Congrats! What trade where you offered?


----------



## Scrap422

I got my first choice so RMS.


----------



## Scrap422

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I will be there, I fly out on the 24th!



Look forward to seeing you!  Did you get cook? I know many cooks already in


----------



## horadricbacon

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I will be there, I fly out on the 24th!



Congratulations on your offer. I'm pleased to see your long wait has ended. 

I'll be attending this BMQ as well. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## v_champagne

Anyone else going on basic on february 02?  ;D


----------



## cla2

I've been told to take the bus on January 31, the next monday is January 2 so I guess we're on the same platoon.

I'm waiting for an email with all the files and the details somewhere this week..

Are you as hyped as I am?


----------



## BorisK

Anyone from Toronto headed to this BMQ?  Just got my call today.  Electronic-Optronic Technician (000327).


----------



## JoeDos

Anyone leaving from Abbotsford/Vancouver?

I leave from the Abbotsford airport at 6am, to Calgary, to Toronto, and then to Montreal. 

I am very excited, I have only flown once so a little nervous. And I have no clue if the itinerary and invoice is what I print or not haha. I swear in next week. Very much so excited.


----------



## lapinpunki

Just got that call today!
Got an offer, but I dont know what trade yet! 

anyone else stat feb 15th?


----------



## dortun

I'm on feb 9th


----------



## Scrap422

The plane from TO to Montreal will be small just a heads up if you have any flying issues.


On another note does anyone know anything about the photo frame we have to buy are we supposed to bring a pic for it or is it for another purpose?


----------



## drbones

The photo frame is for a picture. Choose your picture wisely, since I've heard it could be a source of a lot of criticism during inspections.


----------



## BorisK

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> On another note does anyone know anything about the photo frame we have to buy are we supposed to bring a pic for it or is it for another purpose?



A good suggestion I read was to bring several pictures, possibly even one for each week - but don't sweat it.  Just nice to be able to have a bedside reminder of why you're there in the first place.  

Who's leaving from Toronto? Anyone?


----------



## JoeDos

Borisk what time will you be leaving from Toronto? Also would it be allowed to bring a photo of my family, and then also have a smaller picture in the same frame with my fiance in it?


----------



## BorisK

Not sure when I leave Toronto as I'm still waiting to find out from my local CFRC.  I imagine they will have all that information for me when I come in like they asked to go over the paperwork and details of long term storage for my belongings and my lease cancelation. 

As for photographs - I don't have many answers except :

-Don't worry about it too much
-What you have in mind (family + smaller fiancé picture) might fly and might not so to be safe bring both, or more even - gives you a chance to change it up. 
-Many recruits don't even remember to bring one and end up with photos of other people's families in the frame, or dust bunnies... 
-again most importantly... Don't worry too much about it : yes from what I've read / seen it is possible to get criticized on what ever is in (or isn't) in the frame, but I am imagining cleanliness and condition of your uniform, rack, items in your closet, other equipment, and most important your attitude are a touch higher on the radar of staff.  

I've heard they don't issue a sense of humour, you have to bring that from home (edited to include that isn't a call to be a smart*** just saying I'm sure like most endeavours in life a good attitude makes everything more enjoyable)  

A little over 45 days till BMQ... This is going to be a Christmas season to remember 

Happy holidays to all


----------



## JoeDos

That's odd you still haven't received your flight info, I literally received mine a couple days after my job offer. I will be flying out from Toronto, but that's the last plane I will be taking the departing time and date as follows: 24 January 2015, 16:30.


----------



## Celeias

hey everyone! I'm heading out from London ON on the 10th.

AVS tech if anyone was wondering.

 :subbies:


----------



## D.Goodman

I got in as combat engineer, see you men there! I fly from Edmonton on Jan 24th, BMQ starts the 26th.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> The plane from TO to Montreal will be small just a heads up if you have any flying [...]



Not necessarily.  In fact, it will likely be one of the bigger airplanes (B777, B767, A330) if he flies with Air Canada as those flights serve primarily as a reposition flight for those aircraft types between Toronto and Montreal.  If you fly Westjet well, it's going go be a B737..,


----------



## Flatliner

Swearing in tomorrow morning. Everybody getting excited or what?


----------



## Ilapplante

you guys are lucky! i called 1-2weeks ago and my recruiter told me my documents was on the commander desk. im waiting as amoured soldier. good luck for your qmb guys!


----------



## George Wallace

Ilapplante said:
			
		

> you guys are lucky! i called 1-2weeks ago and my recruiter told me my documents was on the commander desk. im waiting as amoured soldier. good luck for your qmb guys!



OK.  

This site is being run with the intent of being a professional site for discussion.  Illiterate posts by persons who are unable to post using the English language in a proper form; using correct grammar, capitalization and sentence structure usually indicate that that person is unsuitable for acceptance into a profession where clear and concise communication in all forms is necessary to saving lives.  If you can not post in a manner where you make correct usage of the English language in the written form, your posts will be deleted.

First and Last WARNING.


----------



## BorisK

No CF-18's coming to get us Max? : )

*Civvy Salute*


----------



## kavick71

I'm headed off to BMQ on January 5 as well. Crewman. I'll see you there!


----------



## Gbert84

Anyone on this course coming out of Québec?


----------



## Spenny312

I'm out of London on the 3rd, if you guys are curious as to who I am when you get there, look for the tallest bastart around, I'm 6'8"


----------



## Flatliner

Damn that's tall..I'm only about 5'11"

I swore in yesterday. Flying out on the third as well from PEI. Home stretch!


----------



## KerryBlue

Spenny312 said:
			
		

> I'm out of London on the 3rd, if you guys are curious as to who I am when you get there, look for the tallest bastart around, I'm 6'8"



I thought I was tall at 6'5 but damn dude..


----------



## Flatliner

Anybody know which platoon they'll be in? My paperwork says R0064E.


----------



## MrKiloMike

Gbert84 said:
			
		

> Anyone on this course coming out of Québec?



Quebec city or Quebec?
Im coming from Montreal


----------



## MrKiloMike

Flatliner said:
			
		

> Anybody know which platoon they'll be in? My paperwork says R0064E.



Mine says 0063E


----------



## DeadEye229

Mines 0064E feel free to message me anyone that's in the same platoon


----------



## kweh

00063E here as well. Somebody at my swearing in dropped out, so we've already lost one.  :


----------



## Flatliner

kweh said:
			
		

> 00063E here as well. Somebody at my swearing in dropped out, so we've already lost one.  :




There were only four people swearing in here and only two of us are going for Jan 5th.


----------



## Gbert84

Quebec City, My wife will be joining you guys.


----------



## ohhenry5150

Swearing in on the 21st and leaving on the 24th from Toronto!


----------



## kavick71

Damn boy. You are going to tower over me. I'm 5'3 (and a female, but still).

I'm coming out of Alberta, and flying all over Canada to get there on the 3rd.

R0063E for me.


----------



## BorisK

ohhenry5150 said:
			
		

> Swearing in on the 21st and leaving on the 24th from Toronto!



Awesome.  What trade?


----------



## ohhenry5150

;D Thanks! NCIOP!


----------



## ShaneB

just some tips about basic training. bring cleaning supplies such as mr.clean magic erasers, swiffer pads etc. you will use them trust me. dont worry about the picture frame i had a photo booth slip in mine for 3 weeks and they didnt say anything. dont sweat the small stuff and everything else is pretty straight forward. also, bring enough supplys (shampoo, towel, clothes etc) for the first 4 days because you wont get your uniforms until about the 4th or 5th day youre there.


----------



## Moore

ShaneB said:
			
		

> just some tips about basic training. bring cleaning supplies such as mr.clean magic erasers, swiffer pads etc. you will use them trust me. dont worry about the picture frame i had a photo booth slip in mine for 3 weeks and they didnt say anything. dont sweat the small stuff and everything else is pretty straight forward. also, bring enough supplys (shampoo, towel, clothes etc) for the first 4 days because you wont get your uniforms until about the 4th or 5th day youre there.



I'm not going to BMQ yet but would you suggest like a small bottle of shampoo for the first four days and then buy some from canex or something? Or just bring the 71ML bottles?


----------



## SRM2014

I'm out of Barrie as well. We might have sworn in together.


----------



## ShaneB

Moore said:
			
		

> I'm not going to BMQ yet but would you suggest like a small bottle of shampoo for the first four days and then buy some from canex or something? Or just bring the 71ML bottles?



personally i brought my own bottle. you dont need to buy everything from the canex, bring your own stuff because when you need to buy all your canex supplies (shoe polish, locks etc.) the bill adds up fast. so bring as much stuff from home as you can unless it says to buy it at the canex. dont bring like 50 pounds worth of luggage though, im on the 11th floor and they will make you carry your bags up the stairs. Also, bring mouth wash because its a part of your inspection layout and it doesnt hurt to use the mouth wash right before inspection.

if you have anymore questions feel free to ask. im currently in week 6 at BMQ but home for the holidays


----------



## George Wallace

ShaneB said:
			
		

> personally i brought my own bottle. you dont need to buy everything from the canex, bring your own stuff because when you need to buy all your canex supplies (shoe polish, locks etc.) the bill adds up fast. so bring as much stuff from home as you can unless it says to buy it at the canex. dont bring like 50 pounds worth of luggage though, im on the 11th floor and they will make you carry your bags up the stairs. Also, bring mouth wash because its a part of your inspection layout and it doesnt hurt to use the mouth wash right before inspection.
> 
> if you have anymore questions feel free to ask. im currently in week 6 at BMQ but home for the holidays



Did you fail ENGLISH class?


----------



## Moore

ShaneB said:
			
		

> personally i brought my own bottle. you dont need to buy everything from the canex, bring your own stuff because when you need to buy all your canex supplies (shoe polish, locks etc.) the bill adds up fast. so bring as much stuff from home as you can unless it says to buy it at the canex. dont bring like 50 pounds worth of luggage though, im on the 11th floor and they will make you carry your bags up the stairs. Also, bring mouth wash because its a part of your inspection layout and it doesnt hurt to use the mouth wash right before inspection.
> 
> if you have anymore questions feel free to ask. im currently in week 6 at BMQ but home for the holidays



Ok, thanks a lot for your response. If I have anymore questions I'll send you a message. Oh and for future reference atleast use capital letters when you post.


----------



## Jacksonovff

Im Heading there as well on that date flying out of Calgary


----------



## kweh

Flatliner said:
			
		

> There were only four people swearing in here and only two of us are going for Jan 5th.



There were 15 people at mine. 14, because one dude dropped. It was interesting. Can't wait to meet all of you. We'll use tall as fuck Spencer as a beacon to meet up.  ;D


----------



## Stephen93

See everyone there. I'll be flying out of pearson international on the tenth.


----------



## Moore

Hey guys, I'm being sworn in at 11:30 on February 5th in Oshawa. Who else is going February 9th? My course serial is 0074E.


----------



## dortun

I am but on the French platoon


----------



## Moore

dortun said:
			
		

> I am but on the French platoon



Nice man, I'm not sure which platoon I'm in yet unfortunately. 

Edit: Course Serial 0074E


----------



## Flatliner

What a terrible time for me to come down with a cold. It's making my workout/jogging routine atrocious. Hopefully it clears up sooner rather than later so that I can get back on track. Time is winding down quickly.


----------



## BorisK

Some one might appreciate this so I figured I'd share :

My local Shoppers Drug Mart has cheap watches on sale for $9.99 labelled as 'Stocking Stuffers'.  They certainly are China made junk, but they work, are perfect for abusing, they fit the requirements outlined in the CFLRS joining instructions, and most importantly they are an option instead of spending $50-$300 on a decent watch. (I like the G-Shocks but what I really want is a Suunto Core - I think I'll get one as a present to myself if I successfully graduate trade school.)

In the meantime this junk watch will do for daily tasks at BMQ.  If anyone can't find one locally and would like me to pick one up (men or women's) shoot me a message and I'll be happy to help.  

Best & Happy holidays,


----------



## BrettBam94

Yup. Coming from Whitby, Ontario. Hope to see you guys there


----------



## dortun

I'm on 0073F


----------



## CK342

Yup! Getting sworn in on 21st as well! I got in for infantry and BMQ starts on the 26th for me. Though I did not get the flight information yet for Montreal, and I'm reading about bringing a picture frame to BMQ? Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Moore

CK342 said:
			
		

> Yup! Getting sworn in on 21st as well! I got in for infantry and BMQ starts on the 26th for me. Though I did not get the flight information yet for Montreal, and I'm reading about bringing a picture frame to BMQ? Can someone explain this to me?



It says in your CFLRS Information Booklet that it's exclusively bought at Canex. Have you read your booklet or did your CFRC not provide it? Read the annexes at least.


----------



## Moore

dortun said:
			
		

> I'm on 0073F



Sweet, I've been checking the CFLRS site every few days to see if they've updated their graduation ceremony section yet to see if it's only 0073F and 0074E or if there's another English platoon as well being 0075E. I'm surprised I haven't seen anyone else here yet for February 9th, hopefully I'm not a lone wolf on Army.ca lol.


----------



## dortun

I've been checking too. I think we got call a little early


----------



## Moore

dortun said:
			
		

> I've been checking too. I think we got call a little early



I agree, I got it on Wednesday and my recruiting center was already closed to the public from that Monday. I'll assume most people will receive their phone call after the second week of January. I'm glad I got my offer early though, more time to prepare and more motivation to do things.


----------



## Jon.sim

I'm driving down on the 24th as well, looking forward to it!  Got in as vehicle tech.


----------



## Jon.sim

I have rounded everything up off the civilian checklist of things to bring. Seems like a lot of stuff!  Should it be a problem if I bring a fairly large travel bag?


----------



## dortun

If you can carry it up to the 9th floor it's not a problem. But there's not a lot of stuff on the civilian checklist so I don't get why your luggage is that big


----------



## Jon.sim

No problem carrying it!  The stuff just added up. I'm only bringing the minimum, probably just me over exaggerating!  Thank you


----------



## macseh

Anyone have an idea of what casual dress pants casual dress shoes are referring to? is the like khaki pants and simple dress shoes? and why bring those? if we are only in our civi for a few days?

Thanks!


----------



## Ludoc

macseh said:
			
		

> Anyone have an idea of what casual dress pants casual dress shoes are referring to? is the like khaki pants and simple dress shoes? and why bring those? if we are only in our civi for a few days?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, that is what they mean. So you don`t look like a sloppy dink when walking around for the first few days.


----------



## macseh

eloquently put loll so i guess jeans are a nono?


----------



## Moore

macseh said:
			
		

> eloquently put loll so i guess jeans are a nono?



Jeans don't sound like dress pants to me lol. I'm bringing a few pairs of khakis, flannels and all black shoes.


----------



## drbones

Same here. Will be shopping according to the joining instructions.


----------



## mariomike

macseh said:
			
		

> Anyone have an idea of what casual dress pants casual dress shoes are referring to? is the like khaki pants and simple dress shoes? and why bring those? if we are only in our civi for a few days?



Clothing for BMQ?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/116432.0


----------



## Moore

drbones said:
			
		

> Same here. Will be shopping according to the joining instructions.



Unless you only own jeans and not a single plaid/flannel or dress shirt I don't recommend shopping and spending money on different pants since you're literally going to be wearing them for the first week you're there and you won't be seeing them again until weekends.


----------



## lapinpunki

I'm on Feb 16, just a week after you guys! Didn't see anyone else for that date either! guess I'm a lone wolf too lol


----------



## Lego19

Yeah, I am sworn in on the 3rd and head to BMQ Feb. 15 as well.


----------



## Moore

lapinpunki said:
			
		

> I'm on Feb 16, just a week after you guys! Didn't see anyone else for that date either! guess I'm a lone wolf too lol



Haha nice, just a week after. Good luck and hopefully you find more of your platoon soon.


----------



## lapinpunki

Thanks! Found 3 just today! Hopefully others get the call soon!! Congrats too all of you guys! hope to see you there!


----------



## chanellhelen

I've been at CFLRS for 9 weeks now (I got injured) and am rejoining with the Jan 5th platoon on the Friday the 9th.. if anyone has any questions feel free to message me I am more than happy to answer them..


----------



## justsomeotherguy

I'm excited for everyone heading to BMQ on the 5th. I started my own right after christmas leave last year just like all of you are doing now. Morning runs in -35 sucks. Seems like a great idea but don't wear your thermals, bring your neck gaiter in your pocket so you have something to cover most of your face if the wind is really bad. 

Remember that you succeed and fail as a team, if you have 5 minutes to do something and everyone but one person makes it, you all fail. You see someone in need of a hand give it to them. Its better to see 5 guys running up late dragging a sixth behind them then see the whole platoon but one formed up. 

In the field pay attention to the state of your weapon. A negligent discharge with a blank in training is still a charge and can still be a 200 dollar fine. (I'm not joking, yes they will charge and fine you in basic)

If your in green sector and don't like ironing shirts every damn night before inspection listen here. This will make more sense after you get your kit and start getting your inspection layout done, but remember it. After inspection take your trench coat (gabradine) and hang it by your jogging suit. Take out your long and shirt sleeve shirts, push everything all the way over to your right, toss your ruck sack in locker, hang your shirts over your ruck and spread them out. They will wrinkle less, you will have more time in the evening to work on other kit.

Learn to not stress inspection, you will do them on every course you ever do. Try to make each inspection better than the last and it'll be fine.

People will come up with tricks and tips for polishing your parade boots, everything from pledge wipes to floor wax. Don't do it. Put the work in, do it as instructed. It will take longer to make your boots look sharp, it will be more work, but the polish you get will be much more durable and long lasting than if you cheat. Trust me, come your parade and all your polish falls off in front of your family is probably a little embarrassing. Plus when you leave St. Jean and go on to your next training unit, guess what, inspections continue, good boots make life easier.

When it comes to the field, go to canex, buy the 20 dollar electric razor that takes batteries they sell there. Use that in the field. Winter time is rough on your face, the electric is a little easier on your skin then dry shaving or cold water shaving.

When your taught to use the coleman stove make sure you pay attention and master lighting it and using it. Cold meals in the field suck, cold coffee in the field sucks more. Hot meals and a hot drink will do more for your attitude and moral then you can imagine.

If I think of anything else I'll add it to this thread for you guys.

Have fun, work together, if any of you Armour guys want to know whats waiting for you after St. Jean message me, I'll tell you what I've learned. 

-Chorn


----------



## Flatliner

Thanks for the info Chorn. Glad to hear some tips from someone who started around the same date. 

Chanellhelen, do you know which platoon you'll be in? Also, how did you get injured? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Jos422

Coming from Victoria BC, I'll be there !


----------



## chanellhelen

Flatliner - I will get moved to whatever platoon has less people (due to PT failures, VR's ect) and I tore a muscle in my knee.. then while I was on the A/W platoon and waiting for a new platoon to come in because I was healed, I fractured my ribs..(there was no new platoons until Jan 5 anyways) But I am healing and will be good to go when I get back. what platoon are you on?


----------



## Je_ms1187

Hello! I am about half way done BMQ course in St. jean, I am home for Christmas but will be returning to Quebec in the new year. Being home for the holidays has given me the chance to realize that I get a second chance at packing my suitcase for BMQ and the second time around I will be able to pack all of the things I should have packed the first time! I thought I would reach out and share some information on what to bring/expect with the new recruits to help make their course a little easier. 
1) Take the time to learn the NCM ranks before you arrive on base so that you can appropriately address instructors right off the hop. You will have a lecture about the ranks later on that week.
2) Be prepared to only have cell phone time for about 30 minutes in the evening around 8pm. Cell phones stay in your personal box (in your locker) all day long until cell phone/break time. you are going to find that people sneak them on the floor in the evening no matter what kind of cell phone rule there is. Just remember if one person gets caught you all get caught. 
3) You are going to get sick. When you get to CFLRS you are put into a platoon with people from all over the country all walking around with different variations of the common cold that you have never been exposed to before. They call this "Shack Hack", it reaches its peak around week 3. You will remember reading this when you are trying to sleep in the barracks and everyone is coughing up a lung at 12 am. You are going to want to bring: 
- cough syrup 
- some kind of cough/cold/flu medicine (ie: Tylenol cold and sinus) 
- Fisherman's friends/halls and lots of them
-Vic's Vapour rub may also be a good idea
-Tylenol
-Advil
Keep in mind the building itself is pretty old and there is A LOT of dust so if you have allergies bring some antihistamines! Reactine or Arius, personally I like Arius Dual because its an antihistamine and a decongestant. I am also bringing Cold FX (not sure if it actually works I guess we will find out) and some Vitamin C. 
4) FEET!!!! When you finally get your boots make sure you alternate the days you wear your boots so that they are broken in equally. Breaking in your combats sucks but it must be done, you also have no choice. You should receive 2 pairs of combat boots and 1 pair of Gortex for wet weather. Make sure you also throw your gortex into your boot routine so when its in the orders to wear them they are already broken in. I made the mistake of not ever wearing my Gortex, then we were told to wear them for the 8km ruck march. Needless to say they are broken in now but my feet paid for it after. You are going to get some pretty gnarly blisters and calluses. leave them they will toughen up your feet. Don't pop your blisters unless you absolutely have to ( if they are getting bigger) . The barracks are not the most sanitary place and you can pick up an infection pretty quickly. Don't neglect your feet make sure you make time in the evening to take care of them. Also take the time in the morning to apply foot powder. I wear 2 pairs of socks... a thin pair then thicker pair over top, this will help prevent blisters. For ruck marches I wear panty hose (just the stockings/knee highs) under the first pair of thin socks this helps prevent the friction that causes blisters even more, again don't forget foot powder it will help keep your feet dry. During your first or second week your platoon will go to the MIR and get your vaccinations they will also give your platoon a "happy feet kit" this thing is a joke, its 3 or 4 second skin kits to share between 50 people. Good luck. My advice is to put together your own "happy feet kit" to bring with you, you will not regret it and will be very thankful you have it! Here is a list of things you may want to include: 
-band aids
-Blister band aids
-Moleskin!
-scissors to cut your mole skin (the ones you buy in the sewing kit at Canex will last about 5 seconds, buy some real scissors) 
-Foot powder
-panty hose (knee highs) 
-nail clippers
-anything else you want for your feet! ( I suggest buying a small nail brush from the Canex and carry it around in your CC bag, use it throughout the day to get salt stains and scuff marks off your boots.) 
Also keep in mind that you are not going to be allowed to go to the Canex for the first few days possibly a week (even then you will be escorted by your marching NCO and watched like a hawk, BRING SHOWER SHOES! I cannot stress this enough. A guy on my platoon had an open sore on his foot and took a shower without shower shoes on and he got gonorrhea from the showers... so basically just make sure you have shower shoes!!! That also goes for anything else you may need like toiletries. The first time you are allowed to go to the Canex you will be rushed, and even though you have a list you may forget something or realize you should have bought more of something. Try to make friends with someone who is off of indoc and can go to the Canex whenever they want it comes in handy. Try to buy most of your toiletries and things like that at home, you will save yourself some money the Canex is pretty expensive. Somethings you may want to bring that aren't on your list in the joining instructions are: 
-Tylenol and/or Advil
-Rub A535 or some variation of it
-Refills for your reusable razor
-lip chap, it is very dry in the Mega and you will get chapped lips.. also if you get nose bleeds often this is your warning. 
-quarters...the vending/candy machines on base take quarters only. You may not be allowed to use the vending machines until after your platoon is off of indoc. It all depends on your staff, I have seen it go both ways. 
- a ghost kit... doubles of all toiletries you have in your layout for inspection HUGE time saver!
-Mr. Clean magic erasers ( these things are awesome for cleaning boot polish marks off the floor and for cleaning up your PT shoes)
-Swiffer cloths (awesome for last minute dusting before inspections and easy to hide in your pocket) 
- instead of buying big tins of boot polish buy smaller tins. The reason for this is with the bigger tins you will find that your polish starts to dry out and crack before you can use it all up. If you buy smaller tins of the same polish you will always have fresh polish. Another thing that you can do is the penny trick. stick a penny in your tin of polish it will keep your polish fresh. The same way a piece of bread keeps brown sugar from drying out. 
-stamps. Bring stamps and other supplies if you plan on writing letters home. There is a post office in the Mega, I have never actually seen somebody be allowed to go there. The Canex does not sell stamps. Also be prepared to do 25 push-ups for every letter you receive. If family is sending you care packages make sure its clear that they cant send you food. You have to open all packages in front of the instructors and your platoon so keep that in mind when your asking your family to send you stuff. 
- the list says you need a 5X7 picture frame... doesn't say you need a picture although you would assume, you would not believe the amount of people that didn't actually bring a picture. I "forgot" mine HAHA and had a picture of one of the other girls and her friend in my frame for 5 weeks. The instructors didn't care for that too much. Just make sure you have a picture for your frame. 

5) BED! - okay so linen exchange day is on Tuesday. That means when you wake up in the morning you pull all of your sheets off of your bed and bundle them up and bring them down on your way to breakfast they get dropped off, staff washes them, and at the end of the day there is a cart of clean linens for the whole platoon. After about the third week your going to figure out that no one actually sleeps in their bed. Here is a tip. Make your bed Tuesday night, starch your hospital corners and iron your sheets and pillow case! sleep on top of your bed and only use your fire blanket at the end of your bed. When you wake up in the mornings all you have to do is fold your 1 fire blanket and smooth out the wrinkles on your bed and maybe straighten up your corner. If you use a generous amount of starch it shouldn't be too bad, and an easy fix. This is much easier than waking up extra early to make your bed every morning and you will get used to it. Obviously everyone sleeps in their sheets Monday night.

6) It is easiest to form your beret while in the shower under warm/hot water. It will look like a chefs hat for the first little bit just keep working at it.
7) when you do the obstacle course make sure that all of your FFO is done up properly and that your gas mask especially is tight and out of the way. You are going to find that the gas mask will get caught on certain obstacles and same with the buckles on your tac vest. 

8) When your folding passes inspection take all of your stuff for your bed lay out and put it into your barrack box folded, that way in the mornings of inspections all you have to do is pull it out and set it on the bed.

9) When you are polishing boots go into and empty cubicle and lay a garbage bag on the desk/floor. Polish over the garbage bag, then throw the bag away and clean up your mess. 

10) Never leave your kit unlocked/ unattended if duty staff walks on the floor and you are in the shower and your closet is wide open expect to be yelled at.

11) Detail is key! Instructors stress detail throughout the course to teach us to pay attention to detail. So that we pay attention to detail in our career. This is especially important in Tech trades! 

12) Never ever wear anything that looks like or even resembles any kind of PT gear to the cafeteria to eat meals. Jeans and a shirt will do fine for the first few days until you are given all of your kit. Staff sits at a table and watches you walk by with your tray of food ready to pounce.

13) UNIFORM tips!!
      - lint roll your beret especially before inspection
      - carry around a pair of small scissors or nail clippers to clip loose threads off of your uniform.
      - use a nail brush to clean salt and scuff marks off of your boots
      - leave your boot bands in your combat pants before you go to bed so you don't waste time messing around with boot bands in the morning.
      - leave your combat shirt buttoned up and just pull it over when your getting dressed so you don't waste time on buttons. People also do this with jackets. 

14) Don't screw around in the evenings when you are supposed to be working on sewing. Get your sewing done then help other people finish their sewing. Also labels will come off in the wash so make sure you check your kit regularly for missing labels so that you catch it before one of your instructors does!

15) Make sure you dust everything! Even under the bed and under the radiator along the wall, on top of your closet.. window sills everything!(including empty cubicles) If you dust then open a window it blows dust around so you will have to re dust.

16) Common jobs need to be done. My suggestion is work on personal stuff until 10 pm then do common jobs from 10- lights out. If you are in charge of bathrooms, clean the bathrooms then leave only one shower and one toilet open for use in the morning and one sink. Make sure everyone using that bathroom know what is open and closed. ( unless all the guys need to shave in the morning the sink thing wont work, you will have to clean every sink in the morning after breakfast there is no way around it.) That way you only have to clean one shower, one toilet and one sink before inspections. 

17) Guys don't get caught not shaving. You have to shave every morning, they will check! If they catch you not shaving first time its a swipe, second time you will be charged I believe the fine is somewhere around 200 dollars. 

 Don't take what the instructors say to you personally its their job to yell at you and its your job to get yelled at for now anyways. Be prepared to be tired everyday. They expect you to give your 100 percent at all times even though your probably only operating at about 60 percent. Keep in mind that basic training is not what the rest of your military life and career will be like, basic is also a lot better after indoc. Don't quit right away stick it out before you decide if its for you or not because it does get better. Do what they tell you to do when they tell you to do it, give it your all and you will do fine. The things they ask you to do are not hard but at times can seem almost impossible, that is because most of the orders given require teamwork. This course is all about working together as a team and communication is key. If you try to be an individual you wont make it and you will piss people off. Remember its all just a game, play the game and good luck on your course.


----------



## Gbert84

Don't waste your money.  a lot of the things you've listed are supplied for free upon request. (cold and flu kits, band aids, asprin, foot powder etc etc) Especially cleaning stuff. All you need is giving to you for free!!!  Either way your staff is gonna teach you all this stuff. Advice is good but remember each staff is unique and not always going to do things the same way.


----------



## Moore

Je_ms1187 said:
			
		

> Hello! I am about half way done BMQ course in St. jean, I am home for Christmas but will be returning to Quebec in the new year. Being home for the holidays has given me the chance to realize that I get a second chance at packing my suitcase for BMQ and the second time around I will be able to pack all of the things I should have packed the first time! I thought I would reach out and share some information on what to bring/expect with the new recruits to help make their course a little easier.
> 1) Take the time to learn the NCM ranks before you arrive on base so that you can appropriately address instructors right off the hop. You will have a lecture about the ranks later on that week.
> 2) Be prepared to only have cell phone time for about 30 minutes in the evening around 8pm. Cell phones stay in your personal box (in your locker) all day long until cell phone/break time. you are going to find that people sneak them on the floor in the evening no matter what kind of cell phone rule there is. Just remember if one person gets caught you all get caught.
> 3) You are going to get sick. When you get to CFLRS you are put into a platoon with people from all over the country all walking around with different variations of the common cold that you have never been exposed to before. They call this "Shack Hack", it reaches its peak around week 3. You will remember reading this when you are trying to sleep in the barracks and everyone is coughing up a lung at 12 am. You are going to want to bring:
> - cough syrup
> - some kind of cough/cold/flu medicine (ie: Tylenol cold and sinus)
> - Fisherman's friends/halls and lots of them
> -Vic's Vapour rub may also be a good idea
> -Tylenol
> -Advil
> Keep in mind the building itself is pretty old and there is A LOT of dust so if you have allergies bring some antihistamines! Reactine or Arius, personally I like Arius Dual because its an antihistamine and a decongestant. I am also bringing Cold FX (not sure if it actually works I guess we will find out) and some Vitamin C.
> 4) FEET!!!! When you finally get your boots make sure you alternate the days you wear your boots so that they are broken in equally. Breaking in your combats sucks but it must be done, you also have no choice. You should receive 2 pairs of combat boots and 1 pair of Gortex for wet weather. Make sure you also throw your gortex into your boot routine so when its in the orders to wear them they are already broken in. I made the mistake of not ever wearing my Gortex, then we were told to wear them for the 8km ruck march. Needless to say they are broken in now but my feet paid for it after. You are going to get some pretty gnarly blisters and calluses. leave them they will toughen up your feet. Don't pop your blisters unless you absolutely have to ( if they are getting bigger) . The barracks are not the most sanitary place and you can pick up an infection pretty quickly. Don't neglect your feet make sure you make time in the evening to take care of them. Also take the time in the morning to apply foot powder. I wear 2 pairs of socks... a thin pair then thicker pair over top, this will help prevent blisters. For ruck marches I wear panty hose (just the stockings/knee highs) under the first pair of thin socks this helps prevent the friction that causes blisters even more, again don't forget foot powder it will help keep your feet dry. During your first or second week your platoon will go to the MIR and get your vaccinations they will also give your platoon a "happy feet kit" this thing is a joke, its 3 or 4 second skin kits to share between 50 people. Good luck. My advice is to put together your own "happy feet kit" to bring with you, you will not regret it and will be very thankful you have it! Here is a list of things you may want to include:
> -band aids
> -Blister band aids
> -Moleskin!
> -scissors to cut your mole skin (the ones you buy in the sewing kit at Canex will last about 5 seconds, buy some real scissors)
> -Foot powder
> -panty hose (knee highs)
> -nail clippers
> -anything else you want for your feet! ( I suggest buying a small nail brush from the Canex and carry it around in your CC bag, use it throughout the day to get salt stains and scuff marks off your boots.)
> Also keep in mind that you are not going to be allowed to go to the Canex for the first few days possibly a week (even then you will be escorted by your marching NCO and watched like a hawk, BRING SHOWER SHOES! I cannot stress this enough. A guy on my platoon had an open sore on his foot and took a shower without shower shoes on and he got gonorrhea from the showers... so basically just make sure you have shower shoes!!! That also goes for anything else you may need like toiletries. The first time you are allowed to go to the Canex you will be rushed, and even though you have a list you may forget something or realize you should have bought more of something. Try to make friends with someone who is off of indoc and can go to the Canex whenever they want it comes in handy. Try to buy most of your toiletries and things like that at home, you will save yourself some money the Canex is pretty expensive. Somethings you may want to bring that aren't on your list in the joining instructions are:
> -Tylenol and/or Advil
> -Rub A535 or some variation of it
> -Refills for your reusable razor
> -lip chap, it is very dry in the Mega and you will get chapped lips.. also if you get nose bleeds often this is your warning.
> -quarters...the vending/candy machines on base take quarters only. You may not be allowed to use the vending machines until after your platoon is off of indoc. It all depends on your staff, I have seen it go both ways.
> - a ghost kit... doubles of all toiletries you have in your layout for inspection HUGE time saver!
> -Mr. Clean magic erasers ( these things are awesome for cleaning boot polish marks off the floor and for cleaning up your PT shoes)
> -Swiffer cloths (awesome for last minute dusting before inspections and easy to hide in your pocket)
> - instead of buying big tins of boot polish buy smaller tins. The reason for this is with the bigger tins you will find that your polish starts to dry out and crack before you can use it all up. If you buy smaller tins of the same polish you will always have fresh polish. Another thing that you can do is the penny trick. stick a penny in your tin of polish it will keep your polish fresh. The same way a piece of bread keeps brown sugar from drying out.
> -stamps. Bring stamps and other supplies if you plan on writing letters home. There is a post office in the Mega, I have never actually seen somebody be allowed to go there. The Canex does not sell stamps. Also be prepared to do 25 push-ups for every letter you receive. If family is sending you care packages make sure its clear that they cant send you food. You have to open all packages in front of the instructors and your platoon so keep that in mind when your asking your family to send you stuff.
> - the list says you need a 5X7 picture frame... doesn't say you need a picture although you would assume, you would not believe the amount of people that didn't actually bring a picture. I "forgot" mine HAHA and had a picture of one of the other girls and her friend in my frame for 5 weeks. The instructors didn't care for that too much. Just make sure you have a picture for your frame.
> 
> 5) BED! - okay so linen exchange day is on Tuesday. That means when you wake up in the morning you pull all of your sheets off of your bed and bundle them up and bring them down on your way to breakfast they get dropped off, staff washes them, and at the end of the day there is a cart of clean linens for the whole platoon. After about the third week your going to figure out that no one actually sleeps in their bed. Here is a tip. Make your bed Tuesday night, starch your hospital corners and iron your sheets and pillow case! sleep on top of your bed and only use your fire blanket at the end of your bed. When you wake up in the mornings all you have to do is fold your 1 fire blanket and smooth out the wrinkles on your bed and maybe straighten up your corner. If you use a generous amount of starch it shouldn't be too bad, and an easy fix. This is much easier than waking up extra early to make your bed every morning and you will get used to it. Obviously everyone sleeps in their sheets Monday night.
> 
> 6) It is easiest to form your beret while in the shower under warm/hot water. It will look like a chefs hat for the first little bit just keep working at it.
> 7) when you do the obstacle course make sure that all of your FFO is done up properly and that your gas mask especially is tight and out of the way. You are going to find that the gas mask will get caught on certain obstacles and same with the buckles on your tac vest.
> 
> 8) When your folding passes inspection take all of your stuff for your bed lay out and put it into your barrack box folded, that way in the mornings of inspections all you have to do is pull it out and set it on the bed.
> 
> 9) When you are polishing boots go into and empty cubicle and lay a garbage bag on the desk/floor. Polish over the garbage bag, then throw the bag away and clean up your mess.
> 
> 10) Never leave your kit unlocked/ unattended if duty staff walks on the floor and you are in the shower and your closet is wide open expect to be yelled at.
> 
> 11) Detail is key! Instructors stress detail throughout the course to teach us to pay attention to detail. So that we pay attention to detail in our career. This is especially important in Tech trades!
> 
> 12) Never ever wear anything that looks like or even resembles any kind of PT gear to the cafeteria to eat meals. Jeans and a shirt will do fine for the first few days until you are given all of your kit. Staff sits at a table and watches you walk by with your tray of food ready to pounce.
> 
> 13) UNIFORM tips!!
> - lint roll your beret especially before inspection
> - carry around a pair of small scissors or nail clippers to clip loose threads off of your uniform.
> - use a nail brush to clean salt and scuff marks off of your boots
> - leave your boot bands in your combat pants before you go to bed so you don't waste time messing around with boot bands in the morning.
> - leave your combat shirt buttoned up and just pull it over when your getting dressed so you don't waste time on buttons. People also do this with jackets.
> 
> 14) Don't screw around in the evenings when you are supposed to be working on sewing. Get your sewing done then help other people finish their sewing. Also labels will come off in the wash so make sure you check your kit regularly for missing labels so that you catch it before one of your instructors does!
> 
> 15) Make sure you dust everything! Even under the bed and under the radiator along the wall, on top of your closet.. window sills everything!(including empty cubicles) If you dust then open a window it blows dust around so you will have to re dust.
> 
> 16) Common jobs need to be done. My suggestion is work on personal stuff until 10 pm then do common jobs from 10- lights out. If you are in charge of bathrooms, clean the bathrooms then leave only one shower and one toilet open for use in the morning and one sink. Make sure everyone using that bathroom know what is open and closed. ( unless all the guys need to shave in the morning the sink thing wont work, you will have to clean every sink in the morning after breakfast there is no way around it.) That way you only have to clean one shower, one toilet and one sink before inspections.
> 
> 17) Guys don't get caught not shaving. You have to shave every morning, they will check! If they catch you not shaving first time its a swipe, second time you will be charged I believe the fine is somewhere around 200 dollars.
> 
> Don't take what the instructors say to you personally its their job to yell at you and its your job to get yelled at for now anyways. Be prepared to be tired everyday. They expect you to give your 100 percent at all times even though your probably only operating at about 60 percent. Keep in mind that basic training is not what the rest of your military life and career will be like, basic is also a lot better after indoc. Don't quit right away stick it out before you decide if its for you or not because it does get better. Do what they tell you to do when they tell you to do it, give it your all and you will do fine. The things they ask you to do are not hard but at times can seem almost impossible, that is because most of the orders given require teamwork. This course is all about working together as a team and communication is key. If you try to be an individual you wont make it and you will piss people off. Remember its all just a game, play the game and good luck on your course.



Wow, that's a lot of information. I'll definitely keep a lot of this in mind and even possibly save it somewhere for the future. Thanks for sharing what you've experienced so far.


----------



## Sarah_H

Je_ms1187 said:
			
		

> 17) Guys don't get caught not shaving. You have to shave every morning, they will check! If they catch you not shaving first time its a swipe, second time you will be charged I


Our staff has an entertaining/humiliating way of teaching people a lesson about shaving. With us, if you're caught not shaving it's a swipe and for x# of days they have to report to the office in the morning (w/ their fireteam partner) and shave in front of our staff.


----------



## Flatliner

chanellhelen said:
			
		

> Flatliner - I will get moved to whatever platoon has less people (due to PT failures, VR's ect) and I tore a muscle in my knee.. then while I was on the A/W platoon and waiting for a new platoon to come in because I was healed, I fractured my ribs..(there was no new platoons until Jan 5 anyways) But I am healing and will be good to go when I get back. what platoon are you on?



0064E I believe. Ouch about those injuries. I can't imagine fracturing ribs would feel very good. What trade are you in for?


----------



## chanellhelen

Flatliner said:
			
		

> 0064E I believe. Ouch about those injuries. I can't imagine fracturing ribs would feel very good. What trade are you in for?


Navcom, there's very little navy at basic right now. And especially being a female. So it's not hard to spot me lol.


----------



## Scrap422

I am wondering  if there are any females who have recently completed BMQ that have any advice on hair.  I am debating the pro/cons of cutting mine off or attempting to keep it at its current length..... Any thoughts would help.

I am also curious as to what the rule is for music after 6pm, are we allowed to have some on or can we wear our own headphones?


----------



## sarahsmom

I had long hair before I joined and cut short (think pixie cut) before basic. No need to go G.I. Jane, but short hair is so much easier unless you are good at buns. Washing hair after PT takes no time with short hair, which is good because you may have only 8 minutes to shower, change and form up.  Don't even think of skipping the shower, they will check towels and smell for soap. 
It's just hair. It will grow back. 
I did my 5s with long hair and it sucked.


----------



## Weezer23

You guys are sweating the extremely small stuff. Although your enthusiasm is commendable... I would suggest you focus on your pt and running. Not what type of shampoo can I bring. Just my 2 cents. Oh and BMQ is easy if you keep your mouth shut and do what you're told. At least it was 4 years ago and we weren't allowed any electronics.(you guys are allowed)


----------



## Scrap422

paleomedic said:
			
		

> I had long hair before I joined and cut short (think pixie cut) before basic. No need to go G.I. Jane, but short hair is so much easier unless you are good at buns. Washing hair after PT takes no time with short hair, which is good because you may have only 8 minutes to shower, change and form up.  Don't even think of skipping the shower, they will check towels and smell for soap.
> It's just hair. It will grow back.
> I did my 5s with long hair and it sucked.




THANKS!  I am currently back and forth about it as I hate short hair lol! I do agree it's a pain in the A** when it comes to a quick shower for sure and being winter a wet head outside is not conducive to staying healthy for the next few months!


----------



## Sarah_H

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> I am wondering  if there are any females who have recently completed BMQ that have any advice on hair.  I am debating the pro/cons of cutting mine off or attempting to keep it at its current length..... Any thoughts would help.
> 
> I am also curious as to what the rule is for music after 6pm, are we allowed to have some on or can we wear our own headphones?


I chopped mine off (pixie cut). So much easier to deal with; it's just easier to maintain. There are some girls on my platoon who have long hair, but it seems like such a hassle. Also depending on your staff, some may give you shit if you have any stray hairs sticking out of you bun/braid. 

As for music, don't use headphones. You will get in shit. In the evenings duty staff will come up on your floor without any warning. They will jack you up. Headphones are a "safety hazard." If you're wearing them you can't hear whats going on around you (like fire alarms). We've had no issues with using a radio or hooking up an mp3 player to portable speakers. Just a little word of advice, don't play it too loud. Not everyone likes the same type of music. You may like pop music but your neighbour may not. Be respectful.


----------



## chanellhelen

More girls from my platoon get jacked up for short hair not being pinned behind their ears. I have hair past my chest and have never been jacked up for it. Just make sure it's in a secure bun and use bobby pins and spray. It honestly takes me 2 minutes to do it the morning.


----------



## chanellhelen

Also it'll be super unlikely you will shower in the am and go outside with wet hair. Showers are always taken at night due to am inspections the showers will be cleaned the night before. And also after PT you won't have time for a full wash your hair shampoo kind of shower. So you'll be good to go.


----------



## Scrap422

Thnaks for all the replies!  The different experiences everyone is having it has been very helpful. Thanks for the info on the headphone as I received a pair of wireless ones for xmas so I could use them in the shacks and I wasn't sure if I could... oh well.



Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas  :santa: and that we are all planning a wonderful New Year :subbies:......cause then its crunch time!


----------



## PMedMoe

chanellhelen said:
			
		

> More girls from my platoon get jacked up for short hair not being pinned behind their ears.



Seriously? Are staff now inventing their own hair regulations??


----------



## chanellhelen

Possibly, not sure all I know is They said it looks messy


----------



## DireWolf

I'm currently waiting to get back on a course after Legs injuries, (No that is not a typo, both my legs suffered). As for hair, the women that are posting, so long as they don't see the 'wings' they don't have a problem. I ended up for the first 6 weeks having to gel those suckers down. I haven't seen any instructors to date that I know of be super picky about the short haired women. However I have seen a couple of staff take it out on a couple of girls when they pulled their berets off and they accidentally messed up their hair. They were in the middle of fixing it when they got reamed on.

As for what to bring, it's been mentioned as for my second go around for Basic (long story), bring whatever you can from home and as someone mentioned earlier it will cut down on the bill at the end. And for the picture frame thing, I brought my own from my last basic training and they haven't said anything to me. So long as it's the size that they require they won't ding you or mark you down, they might however ask about who's in the frame like they did every inspection. It was entertaining cause I rotate through pictures and it's always a story they want out of me, don't know why... *shrug*


----------



## DireWolf

Strangely I think I know who Chanellhelen is in AWT, but yeah not much going in for Navy. And the information said here; learn it, and when people say to keep your mouth shut, do so. Instructors don't like back talkers, or mumblers and so on.

That guy that posted up that huge message, essentially what you wanna do, but remember each set of staff is very different from boot polishing methods to how they want their beds to be done, to the finer details. If you are lucky to get the blue sector a tip for the folding if you have it perfect. Some put their piles onto the top shelf, some put it somewhere else, a good and I mean very good tip and it will make your life easier as it does mine for inspection layout. There is a shelf corner under the clothing bar, put the piles on top of one another from left to right or right to left so long as the center pile remains where it's supposed to be, in the middle. 

Put that on the mini shelf and that 2 liter water bottle, fill it as if you are doing inspection and lay it on top of the clothing pile. One it will keep the clothes from unfolding, the piles won't move around and for those that say hey, use boot bands to keep it all together especially for those that are tall and have large clothing. This negates the need for it and you keep your creases for the folded piles. Same principal for the Green Sector guys, there is a micro shelf in your barrack closet, use it and it allows you to keep most of your inspection stuff ready without having to futz around.

That's my tip >.>


----------



## chanellhelen

You probably do know who I am? Lol


----------



## DireWolf

>.> I don't know of any other Nav Comm in that place


----------



## chanellhelen

Well there's another female navcom on A lol and she's my fire team partner. But yep


----------



## Scrap422

Jon.sim said:
			
		

> I'm driving down on the 24th as well, looking forward to it!  Got in as vehicle tech.



I have decided to just take the train.... I figure there is no reason to pay for insurance as well as car payments for it to just sit there.  My lease was up so didn't bother to get a new vehicle.  I am going to wait till I get to Borden.


----------



## Moore

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> I have decided to just take the train.... I figure there is no reason to pay for insurance as well as car payments for it to just sit there.  My lease was up so didn't bother to get a new vehicle.  I am going to wait till I get to Borden.



Smart haha I was thinking the same thing for when I leave in a month. I decided I'd take my vehicle since it's all paid for anyways and atleast I'll have it with me everywhere I go instead of it sitting at home being unused for years.


----------



## Hobbit4190

I'm flying out from St.John's, NL on the 24th, due to start on the 26th as well! I think maybe one person who enrolled with me has the same start date, but I was the only female that enrolled, so I'm still on my own on this end at least!


----------



## Flatliner

Anyone getting excited yet? I'm just putting the finishing touches on my autobiography and getting everything ready that needs to be packed.


----------



## MrKiloMike

Flatliner said:
			
		

> Anyone getting excited yet? I'm just putting the finishing touches on my autobiography and getting everything ready that needs to be packed.



I got everything I need, just have to pack tomorrow and I'll be all set.
I'm pretty excited to get started!


----------



## Scrap422

Hobbit4190 said:
			
		

> I'm flying out from St.John's, NL on the 24th, due to start on the 26th as well! I think maybe one person who enrolled with me has the same start date, but I was the only female that enrolled, so I'm still on my own on this end at least!



Well there were 5 of us enrolled the same day, I was the only female and the only one with this BMQ date.  Looks, from what I gathered on here at least, that their are about 5 of us so far.

What trade are you?


----------



## Scrap422

Ok so have read many different threads about BMQ in here as I am sure we all have and I know follow the joining instructions..... However, what is everyone sing for the arrival dress and the first few days before we are issued uniforms and pt gear


----------



## BorisK

Is anyone else having trouble finding 8.5" x 14" Lined paper? 

The only stuff I can find at Staples and most other stores is 8 3/8" x 13 7/8" and it is in a pad format that you must tear off.  

Yes, I know it is only 1/8" off spec, but I don't feel like finding out the hard way I have to rewrite my autobiography all over again.  

Anyone have any luck? I've tried 6 stores now.  They have 8.5" x 14" plain printer paper, but nothing lined.


----------



## niftynicolemarie

BorisK said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having trouble finding 8.5" x 14" Lined paper?
> 
> The only stuff I can find at Staples and most other stores is 8 3/8" x 13 7/8" and it is in a pad format that you must tear off.
> 
> Yes, I know it is only 1/8" off spec, but I don't feel like finding out the hard way I have to rewrite my autobiography all over again.
> 
> Anyone have any luck? I've tried 6 stores now.  They have 8.5" x 14" plain printer paper, but nothing lined.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but chances are almost 100% you will write your autobiography again anyway (if not two or three more times. We did it just to kill time). It SHOULD be in a pad format that you tear off.  The 8 3/8 pad you mentioned should be fine.
I had a hard time finding it too, I ended up with the pads from Staples.


----------



## Moore

BorisK said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having trouble finding 8.5" x 14" Lined paper?
> 
> The only stuff I can find at Staples and most other stores is 8 3/8" x 13 7/8" and it is in a pad format that you must tear off.
> 
> Yes, I know it is only 1/8" off spec, but I don't feel like finding out the hard way I have to rewrite my autobiography all over again.
> 
> Anyone have any luck? I've tried 6 stores now.  They have 8.5" x 14" plain printer paper, but nothing lined.



That's the right paper, they round it! I had to buy the $20 5 pad pack at staples  :'(


----------



## BorisK

niftynicolemarie said:
			
		

> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but chances are almost 100% you will write your autobiography again anyway (if not two or three more times. We did it just to kill time). It SHOULD be in a pad format that you tear off.  The 8 3/8 pad you mentioned should be fine.
> I had a hard time finding it too, I ended up with the pads from Staples.



Thanks for the speedy reply.  I certainly expected to have to rewrite it a few times [I've heard it said that you typically write it for nearly every course as it is a quick and easy way for course staff to get a basic rundown of you as a person], but I figured I would at least do my best to write my first copy on the 'correct paper'.  I'll keep hunting but worst case I'll just use this pad from staples as you and I'm sure others have done.  

Best regards & Happy New Year


----------



## Hobbit4190

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> Well there were 5 of us enrolled the same day, I was the only female and the only one with this BMQ date.  Looks, from what I gathered on here at least, that their are about 5 of us so far.
> 
> What trade are you?



I'm a Nav Comm. There were five of us enrolled on th. Same day as well. I was the only female and only navy recruit.


----------



## George Wallace

BorisK said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having trouble finding 8.5" x 14" Lined paper?



How many times do we have to go through this.  It has been asked and answered several times already.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21042/post-107852.html#msg107852


----------



## kavick71

It's been a rough start to the day guys. Flight was cancelled due to snow storm. All flights out of my city are cancelled until Sunday night. After a lot of calling around, I got permission to switch my flight to Calgary, but am now racing a check in time deadline through a snowstorm. Only 2.5 more hours of driving!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Flatliner

kavick71 said:
			
		

> It's been a rough start to the day guys. Flight was cancelled due to snow storm. All flights out of my city are cancelled until Sunday night. After a lot of calling around, I got permission to switch my flight to Calgary, but am now racing a check in time deadline through a snowstorm. Only 2.5 more hours of driving!
> 
> Wish me luck!



Rough start indeed. Good luck and hope we still get to see you there! One of my flights was delayed but everything else so far so good. 

On route to Montreal now getting seated in the plane. Safe travels everyone!


----------



## Treemoss

Good luck with BMQ mates  :subbies:!


----------



## kavick71

This day is getting worse and worse. This makes my third cancelled flight, leaving me stuck in Toronto until the morning. i suppose I will see you all (hopefully) in the am!


----------



## horadricbacon

Less than one month away from BMQ Departure/Start Date.  I'm curious, how's everyone spending these last few weeks before hand?


----------



## medeiros87

I'm taking a train from kingston on January 24th. Enrolled as a vehicle tech.


----------



## BorisK

HoradricBacon said:
			
		

> Less than one month away from BMQ Departure/Start Date.  I'm curious, how's everyone spending these last few weeks before hand?



Myself, I am getting ready for this big change by :

-Sorting and packing / Tying loose administrative ends up. 
-Ramping up (somewhat, not so much that I injure myself) my PT
-Working so I can save up some extra money, plus I really am going to miss my old job and the great co-workers so it's been nice to hang with them these past days/weeks.  
-Appreciating time with family and friends
-Giving away things I just don't need any more, and preparing everything I do want to keep for storage.  

I was getting someone nervous, but I realized everyone does, and I read someone's advice was to : 'just enjoy these last weeks', so I am doing just that.  

Anyone else?


----------



## cryco

I'm curious; would there be any benefit in adjusting your hours to be sleeping by 11 and wake up at 5am in the weeks leading up to basic, or would that just start tiring you needlessly before?


----------



## Moore

BorisK said:
			
		

> Myself, I am getting ready for this big change by :
> 
> -Sorting and packing / Tying loose administrative ends up.
> -Ramping up (somewhat, not so much that I injure myself) my PT
> -Working so I can save up some extra money, plus I really am going to miss my old job and the great co-workers so it's been nice to hang with them these past days/weeks.
> -Appreciating time with family and friends
> -Giving away things I just don't need any more, and preparing everything I do want to keep for storage.
> 
> I was getting someone nervous, but I realized everyone does, and I read someone's advice was to : 'just enjoy these last weeks', so I am doing just that.
> 
> Anyone else?



I'm pretty much in the same boat, I finally finished up my shopping today for BMQ. All I have to do is figure out what I want to pack all of my things in and wait for my Enrolment Ceremony. I just handed in my 2 weeks notice at work, I know how you feel when you leave a workplace full of friends. Hopefully I'll see you there some time!

Cryco; I plan on doing that two weeks before leaving, there's no way it wouldn't help prepare yourself. If anything you'll be in the schedule by the time you get there which is awesome, another recruit told me he usually wakes up at 4:30 AM.


----------



## cryco

if that's the case, go to sleep before 'light's out', get your 7.5 hours of sleep (or whatever is your sweet spot), since sleep debt is cumulative, and you don't want to start basic with a deficit


----------



## BorisK

cryco said:
			
		

> if that's the case, go to sleep before 'light's out', get your 7.5 hours of sleep (or whatever is your sweet spot), since sleep debt is cumulative, and you don't want to start basic with a deficit



Agreed.  I've learned that from years of wild hours at my current job doing shift work.  In my opinion, just get your rest now while you can.   BMQ will already be a shock to our systems, so sleep might as well just add sleep to the list of shocking changes.   Plus, again, as said above - better to start rested than it is strung out.


----------



## Scrap422

medeiros87 said:
			
		

> I'm taking a train from kingston on January 24th. Enrolled as a vehicle tech.



I am also taking the train on the 24th what time do you leave I get my ticket tomorrow.


----------



## Scrap422

cryco said:
			
		

> if that's the case, go to sleep before 'light's out', get your 7.5 hours of sleep (or whatever is your sweet spot), since sleep debt is cumulative, and you don't want to start basic with a deficit



I have been told that you cannot go to bed before lights out also that there is too much work to do at night to be able to go to bed early.  

Personally I will be starting to follow the sleep schedule this week.  I workout in the mornings anyways so I will just be starting earlier now.


----------



## Hobbit4190

BorisK said:
			
		

> Myself, I am getting ready for this big change by :
> 
> -Sorting and packing / Tying loose administrative ends up.
> -Ramping up (somewhat, not so much that I injure myself) my PT
> -Working so I can save up some extra money, plus I really am going to miss my old job and the great co-workers so it's been nice to hang with them these past days/weeks.
> -Appreciating time with family and friends
> -Giving away things I just don't need any more, and preparing everything I do want to keep for storage.
> 
> I was getting someone nervous, but I realized everyone does, and I read someone's advice was to : 'just enjoy these last weeks', so I am doing just that.
> 
> Anyone else?



I'm doing the same. I'm working until the 12th, trying to spend as much time with my coworkers as possible. I still have to buy a few things and pack of course. Spending time with my family and friends, trying to finish reading the few books I haven't read yet. Need to get out and do some more PT, and also wondering if I should pack a spare jacket for the rare off weekend? We're starting in winter and ending in spring, so I wasn't sure if I should bring one or not. We don't get spring here. We wear winter's coats from October til nearly June, and I didn't know if it was worth taking up the extra space in my luggage. Something to think about I guess. And can someone clarify what "casual dress pants" are? Because I don't think I own a pair. I have dress pants, and then I have jeans, and skinny leg pants that are not jeans. As for blouses, don't own many of those either.


----------



## Moore

Hobbit4190 said:
			
		

> I'm doing the same. I'm working until the 12th, trying to spend as much time with my coworkers as possible. I still have to buy a few things and pack of course. Spending time with my family and friends, trying to finish reading the few books I haven't read yet. Need to get out and do some more PT, and also wondering if I should pack a spare jacket for the rare off weekend? We're starting in winter and ending in spring, so I wasn't sure if I should bring one or not. We don't get spring here. We wear winter's coats from October til nearly June, and I didn't know if it was worth taking up the extra space in my luggage. Something to think about I guess. And can someone clarify what "casual dress pants" are? Because I don't think I own a pair. I have dress pants, and then I have jeans, and skinny leg pants that are not jeans. As for blouses, don't own many of those either.



I'm wearing and bringing some Khakis, couple tanned ones and dark grey ones. As long as you're not wearing jeans I think you'll be ok.


----------



## tomgoetz

Jeans were fine when I was there. Just can't have holes.


----------



## Scrap422

Hobbit4190 said:
			
		

> I'm doing the same. I'm working until the 12th, trying to spend as much time with my coworkers as possible. I still have to buy a few things and pack of course. Spending time with my family and friends, trying to finish reading the few books I haven't read yet. Need to get out and do some more PT, and also wondering if I should pack a spare jacket for the rare off weekend? We're starting in winter and ending in spring, so I wasn't sure if I should bring one or not. We don't get spring here. We wear winter's coats from October til nearly June, and I didn't know if it was worth taking up the extra space in my luggage. Something to think about I guess. And can someone clarify what "casual dress pants" are? Because I don't think I own a pair. I have dress pants, and then I have jeans, and skinny leg pants that are not jeans. As for blouses, don't own many of those either.



Well for women (because you said blouses) I'm bringing dress pants I may look to see if Walmart has some nice pants that are not as dressy.  As for blouses I imagine we don't need more then 2 I don't have the JI's handy but I'm pretty sure the amount we need to bring is listed.


----------



## Clerk79

Hey guys and gals! I swear in on the 20th in Halifax and will see you there on the 24th! RMS Clerk Navy  Busy getting my kit list together and spending time with my family and getting in the last good workouts I can. Super nervous but excited. Anyone else leaving from Halifax?


----------



## Ei2014

Is there anyone starting Basic February 23, 2015? 
Would love to get in touch with some people starting the same time as me! 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Scrap422

tomgoetz said:
			
		

> Jeans were fine when I was there. Just can't have holes.


Did most ppl wear jeans? Girls and guys? How long was it before you got your issued Kit?


----------



## Hobbit4190

Moore said:
			
		

> I'm wearing and bringing some Khakis, couple tanned ones and dark grey ones. As long as you're not wearing jeans I think you'll be ok.


Thanks! I don't own any khakis or anything of the sort, just skinny legged pants. I'll have to invest in something similar to khakis I suppose!


----------



## Clerk79

I am going to buy a cheap pair of dress pants from Walmart. I have heard a lot of people showing up with only jeans, but I think you would at least try to look a little more professional if you can and it's in your budget. First impressions right


----------



## Scrap422

Clerk79 said:
			
		

> I am going to buy a cheap pair of dress pants from Walmart. I have heard a lot of people showing up with only jeans, but I think you would at least try to look a little more professional if you can and it's in your budget. First impressions right


AGREED!


----------



## drbones

Did some shopping last weekend for the same reason. Look respectable, but don't break the bank  ;D


----------



## Clerk79

Not sure about the blouses though. I have spoken to a few girls who have recently finished BMQ and some wore blouses, some wore tasteful long sleeve shirts. I'm not a blouse girl. They said no one got in trouble for no blouse so I may just do the long sleeve.


----------



## Scrap422

Yeah I'm just trying to pull from my current wardrobe of office clothes


----------



## Clerk79

Me too! I wrote my autobiography today and got a ot of the papers ready that I need. Slowly but surely getting shit in order! Crazy how fast it is coming, and I got my flight details today too.


----------



## horadricbacon

There's definitely a lot activity in this specific BMQ Date Topic.  Hopefully this means good chances for having a lot of friendly/decent platoon members.


----------



## JoeDos

I finished packing my stuff for BMQ I am bringing pretty much the entire list of stuff they want you to get at the canex to save money. (Will buy the stuff that says required to buy at the canex, when I get to the canex).

I still need to write my Autobiography, but I will likely finish that this week. 

I am getting more nervous and excited as we draw near, I have only lived in 2 provinces in my life time one of which I don't remember because I was young, and have never left home for more then 2 weeks, its definitely going to make me become more independent that's for sure.


----------



## Scrap422

Clerk79 said:
			
		

> Me too! I wrote my autobiography today and got a ot of the papers ready that I need. Slowly but surely getting crap in order! Crazy how fast it is coming, and I got my flight details today too.



Ahhh the autobiography ugh! It looks daunting and geared towards a high school graduate not people who have been working for a while.... I picked up my train ticket and new expense claim paperwork today heading out tomorrow to buy stuff for the kit list.  I found an interesting post in another thread that may be helpful to us all.  I am going to try and find it again will copy it into here as I found most of the I info to be very helpful especially since the poster was on Xmas break from BMQ


----------



## Scrap422

Ok so I found this info in the thread for jan 5 BMQ.  Il the only comment after this info was that most of this stuff is available for free if you ask for it however, she did mention that they hand it out but not enough for the amount of ppl.  Anyways this is not my info I i stated but that of a member currently on BMQ 

"Hello! I am about half way done BMQ course in St. jean, I am home for Christmas but will be returning to Quebec in the new year. Being home for the holidays has given me the chance to realize that I get a second chance at packing my suitcase for BMQ and the second time around I will be able to pack all of the things I should have packed the first time! I thought I would reach out and share some information on what to bring/expect with the new recruits to help make their course a little easier. 
1) Take the time to learn the NCM ranks before you arrive on base so that you can appropriately address instructors right off the hop. You will have a lecture about the ranks later on that week.
2) Be prepared to only have cell phone time for about 30 minutes in the evening around 8pm. Cell phones stay in your personal box (in your locker) all day long until cell phone/break time. you are going to find that people sneak them on the floor in the evening no matter what kind of cell phone rule there is. Just remember if one person gets caught you all get caught. 
3) You are going to get sick. When you get to CFLRS you are put into a platoon with people from all over the country all walking around with different variations of the common cold that you have never been exposed to before. They call this "Shack Hack", it reaches its peak around week 3. You will remember reading this when you are trying to sleep in the barracks and everyone is coughing up a lung at 12 am. You are going to want to bring: 
- cough syrup 
- some kind of cough/cold/flu medicine (ie: Tylenol cold and sinus)
- Fisherman's friends/halls and lots of them
-Vic's Vapour rub may also be a good idea
-Tylenol
-Advil
Keep in mind the building itself is pretty old and there is A LOT of dust so if you have allergies bring some antihistamines! Reactine or Arius, personally I like Arius Dual because its an antihistamine and a decongestant. I am also bringing Cold FX (not sure if it actually works I guess we will find out) and some Vitamin C. 
4) FEET!!!! When you finally get your boots make sure you alternate the days you wear your boots so that they are broken in equally. Breaking in your combats sucks but it must be done, you also have no choice. You should receive 2 pairs of combat boots and 1 pair of Gortex for wet weather. Make sure you also throw your gortex into your boot routine so when its in the orders to wear them they are already broken in. I made the mistake of not ever wearing my Gortex, then we were told to wear them for the 8km ruck march. Needless to say they are broken in now but my feet paid for it after. You are going to get some pretty gnarly blisters and calluses. leave them they will toughen up your feet. Don't pop your blisters unless you absolutely have to ( if they are getting bigger) . The barracks are not the most sanitary place and you can pick up an infection pretty quickly. Don't neglect your feet make sure you make time in the evening to take care of them. Also take the time in the morning to apply foot powder. I wear 2 pairs of socks... a thin pair then thicker pair over top, this will help prevent blisters. For ruck marches I wear panty hose (just the stockings/knee highs) under the first pair of thin socks this helps prevent the friction that causes blisters even more, again don't forget foot powder it will help keep your feet dry. During your first or second week your platoon will go to the MIR and get your vaccinations they will also give your platoon a "happy feet kit" this thing is a joke, its 3 or 4 second skin kits to share between 50 people. Good luck. My advice is to put together your own "happy feet kit" to bring with you, you will not regret it and will be very thankful you have it! Here is a list of things you may want to include: 
-band aids
-Blister band aids
-Moleskin!
-scissors to cut your mole skin (the ones you buy in the sewing kit at Canex will last about 5 seconds, buy some real scissors) 
-Foot powder
-panty hose (knee highs) 
-nail clippers
-anything else you want for your feet! ( I suggest buying a small nail brush from the Canex and carry it around in your CC bag, use it throughout the day to get salt stains and scuff marks off your boots.) 
Also keep in mind that you are not going to be allowed to go to the Canex for the first few days possibly a week (even then you will be escorted by your marching NCO and watched like a hawk, BRING SHOWER SHOES! I cannot stress this enough. A guy on my platoon had an open sore on his foot and took a shower without shower shoes on and he got gonorrhea from the showers... so basically just make sure you have shower shoes!!! That also goes for anything else you may need like toiletries. The first time you are allowed to go to the Canex you will be rushed, and even though you have a list you may forget something or realize you should have bought more of something. Try to make friends with someone who is off of indoc and can go to the Canex whenever they want it comes in handy. Try to buy most of your toiletries and things like that at home, you will save yourself some money the Canex is pretty expensive. Somethings you may want to bring that aren't on your list in the joining instructions are: 
-Tylenol and/or Advil
-Rub A535 or some variation of it
-Refills for your reusable razor
-lip chap, it is very dry in the Mega and you will get chapped lips.. also if you get nose bleeds often this is your warning. 
-quarters...the vending/candy machines on base take quarters only. You may not be allowed to use the vending machines until after your platoon is off of indoc. It all depends on your staff, I have seen it go both ways. 
- a ghost kit... doubles of all toiletries you have in your layout for inspection HUGE time saver!
-Mr. Clean magic erasers ( these things are awesome for cleaning boot polish marks off the floor and for cleaning up your PT shoes)
-Swiffer cloths (awesome for last minute dusting before inspections and easy to hide in your pocket) 
- instead of buying big tins of boot polish buy smaller tins. The reason for this is with the bigger tins you will find that your polish starts to dry out and crack before you can use it all up. If you buy smaller tins of the same polish you will always have fresh polish. Another thing that you can do is the penny trick. stick a penny in your tin of polish it will keep your polish fresh. The same way a piece of bread keeps brown sugar from drying out. 
-stamps. Bring stamps and other supplies if you plan on writing letters home. There is a post office in the Mega, I have never actually seen somebody be allowed to go there. The Canex does not sell stamps. Also be prepared to do 25 push-ups for every letter you receive. If family is sending you care packages make sure its clear that they cant send you food. You have to open all packages in front of the instructors and your platoon so keep that in mind when your asking your family to send you stuff. 
- the list says you need a 5X7 picture frame... doesn't say you need a picture although you would assume, you would not believe the amount of people that didn't actually bring a picture. I "forgot" mine HAHA and had a picture of one of the other girls and her friend in my frame for 5 weeks. The instructors didn't care for that too much. Just make sure you have a picture for your frame. 

5) BED! - okay so linen exchange day is on Tuesday. That means when you wake up in the morning you pull all of your sheets off of your bed and bundle them up and bring them down on your way to breakfast they get dropped off, staff washes them, and at the end of the day there is a cart of clean linens for the whole platoon. After about the third week your going to figure out that no one actually sleeps in their bed. Here is a tip. Make your bed Tuesday night, starch your hospital corners and iron your sheets and pillow case! sleep on top of your bed and only use your fire blanket at the end of your bed. When you wake up in the mornings all you have to do is fold your 1 fire blanket and smooth out the wrinkles on your bed and maybe straighten up your corner. If you use a generous amount of starch it shouldn't be too bad, and an easy fix. This is much easier than waking up extra early to make your bed every morning and you will get used to it. Obviously everyone sleeps in their sheets Monday night.

6) It is easiest to form your beret while in the shower under warm/hot water. It will look like a chefs hat for the first little bit just keep working at it.
7) when you do the obstacle course make sure that all of your FFO is done up properly and that your gas mask especially is tight and out of the way. You are going to find that the gas mask will get caught on certain obstacles and same with the buckles on your tac vest. 

8) When your folding passes inspection take all of your stuff for your bed lay out and put it into your barrack box folded, that way in the mornings of inspections all you have to do is pull it out and set it on the bed.

9) When you are polishing boots go into and empty cubicle and lay a garbage bag on the desk/floor. Polish over the garbage bag, then throw the bag away and clean up your mess. 

10) Never leave your kit unlocked/ unattended if duty staff walks on the floor and you are in the shower and your closet is wide open expect to be yelled at.

11) Detail is key! Instructors stress detail throughout the course to teach us to pay attention to detail. So that we pay attention to detail in our career. This is especially important in Tech trades! 

12) Never ever wear anything that looks like or even resembles any kind of PT gear to the cafeteria to eat meals. Jeans and a shirt will do fine for the first few days until you are given all of your kit. Staff sits at a table and watches you walk by with your tray of food ready to pounce.

13) UNIFORM tips!!
      - lint roll your beret especially before inspection
      - carry around a pair of small scissors or nail clippers to clip loose threads off of your uniform.
      - use a nail brush to clean salt and scuff marks off of your boots
      - leave your boot bands in your combat pants before you go to bed so you don't waste time messing around with boot bands in the morning.
      - leave your combat shirt buttoned up and just pull it over when your getting dressed so you don't waste time on buttons. People also do this with jackets. 

14) Don't screw around in the evenings when you are supposed to be working on sewing. Get your sewing done then help other people finish their sewing. Also labels will come off in the wash so make sure you check your kit regularly for missing labels so that you catch it before one of your instructors does!

15) Make sure you dust everything! Even under the bed and under the radiator along the wall, on top of your closet.. window sills everything!(including empty cubicles) If you dust then open a window it blows dust around so you will have to re dust.

16) Common jobs need to be done. My suggestion is work on personal stuff until 10 pm then do common jobs from 10- lights out. If you are in charge of bathrooms, clean the bathrooms then leave only one shower and one toilet open for use in the morning and one sink. Make sure everyone using that bathroom know what is open and closed. ( unless all the guys need to shave in the morning the sink thing wont work, you will have to clean every sink in the morning after breakfast there is no way around it.) That way you only have to clean one shower, one toilet and one sink before inspections. 

17) Guys don't get caught not shaving. You have to shave every morning, they will check! If they catch you not shaving first time its a swipe, second time you will be charged I believe the fine is somewhere around 200 dollars. 

 Don't take what the instructors say to you personally its their job to yell at you and its your job to get yelled at for now anyways. Be prepared to be tired everyday. They expect you to give your 100 percent at all times even though your probably only operating at about 60 percent. Keep in mind that basic training is not what the rest of your military life and career will be like, basic is also a lot better after indoc. Don't quit right away stick it out before you decide if its for you or not because it does get better. Do what they tell you to do when they tell you to do it, give it your all and you will do fine. The things they ask you to do are not hard but at times can seem almost impossible, that is because most of the orders given require teamwork. This course is all about working together as a team and communication is key. If you try to be an individual you wont make it and you will piss people off. Remember its all just a game, play the game and good luck on your course."  

Well hopefully some of us find this helpful as well I know I did


----------



## Ei2014

Is there anyone going to BMQ For the February 23, 2015 start date?


----------



## TwoplanksJR

See you soon everyone! Driving from Ottawa.


----------



## Moore

Ei2014 said:
			
		

> Is there anyone going to BMQ For the February 23, 2015 start date?



Double posting like that is pretty frowned upon here by staff. I'm sure you'll start getting a few responses in the coming weeks since the recruiting centers are just starting to open up again. I've only got one person in my February 9th thread that is going the same day as me so I'm still waiting for some replies as well.


----------



## Clerk79

Whoever posted that originally, I thank them very much. That was extremely helpful! Also ensued a bit of stress HA HA!
I am happy that we have a few people on here that have kind of connected prior to basic. There is also a site on Facebook called Canadian Forces Applicants where I have connected with a few others. Unless you're all the same people LOL.
Looks like I will be arriving in Montreal at the airport after the 2 pm pick up and I will have few hours to kill at the airport before the 7 pm pick up. Anyone else going to be stranded at the airport for a bit?


----------



## Scrap422

My train gets in at 11 so I'll make the 2pm pick up


----------



## Clerk79

Jealous!


----------



## Ei2014

Was kind of accidental. I could not find my post/ thought I did not complete it as I'm posting from my iPhone. Hard to navigate at times. I got my job offer the day before my file manager went on holidays (fluke, as I called the day before to check my status.) waiting to see who else is going!


----------



## Scrap422

Hey guys so found out from a friend that they do practice FORCE test at the base gym (Friday's in Kingston).  I stopped by this morning and spoke to the PSP staff and they have said once you are enrolled you can go in and participate (at least in Kingston) all I have to bring is my LWOP form and my drivers license. Anyone who wants some practise and is close to a base it may be worth giving them a call or stopping by to see if they will let you.


----------



## Clerk79

Yes, I am actually just started attending the Force Prep classes in Halifax and and will be able to try a Force Test before I leave as well which I am super thankful for. A little worried about the rushes.


----------



## BorisK

Clerk79 said:
			
		

> Yes, I am actually just started attending the Force Prep classes in Halifax and and will be able to try a Force Test before I leave as well which I am super thankful for. A little worried about the rushes.



These videos show 'common errors' that helped me relax a little more.  

https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/FORCEprogram/Pages/FORCE_videos.aspx


----------



## Scrap422

BorisK said:
			
		

> These videos show 'common errors' that helped me relax a little more.
> 
> https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/FORCEprogram/Pages/FORCE_videos.aspx



Yes they are very handy videos I actually found them this summer and measured out a course in my back yard to practise the only one I was having trouble with was the 51 second run however, got down to 59.  I'm in much better shape now so hopefully when I go on Friday I will be able to complete all 4 no worries that will help me relax a lot


----------



## Clerk79

I have been practicing my burpee to floor (with hand release) technique like crazy for the last 2 months to focus on getting up from prone faster. I hope it has helped. Today we did a mobility class for Force Prep and it was alot of burpees, lunges,  bear crawls, leopard crawls. This Friday may be a simulation so fingers crossed. Thanks for the video! I have watched these for many months like crazy!


----------



## KerryBlue

I did the force test in September with a reserve unit. To be honest it was quite easy. The most out of shape and slow person in the whole group of recruits was able to finish everything with more the half of the allotted time remaining. I am not some allstar athlete or fitness nut either, If you show up in decent shape the test really shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## Katherine11

Hey Guys,
Just found this site and glad to see all the tips you have posted - Flying out from Toronto, Jan 24th around noon.
Walked through the force test today and it seems relatively straight forward - A little worried about the superman rushes but the PSP staff gave some great tips - I set up a time to actually run it a week before BMQ. Definitely recommend doing a run through if possible! 
2 weeks left of prep and it seems to be flying by.


----------



## RyanHealy29

Katherine11 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> Just found this site and glad to see all the tips you have posted - Flying out from Toronto, Jan 24th around noon.
> Walked through the force test today and it seems relatively straight forward - A little worried about the superman rushes but the PSP staff gave some great tips - I set up a time to actually run it a week before BMQ. Definitely recommend doing a run through if possible!
> 2 weeks left of prep and it seems to be flying by.



Where are you guys going to get a prep session for the test in Toronto? Are these open to anyone?


----------



## Katherine11

I'm in Borden - If you can make it up this way, they will let you walk through it. Most bases seem to be doing a walk through..Read one comment about prep classes- we didn't get that here.


----------



## Katherine11

Ryan - Try calling ASU Toronto and they might be able to set you up with something.


----------



## RyanHealy29

Awesome! Thanks Katherine. I'll definitely look into that.


----------



## BorisK

Katherine11 said:
			
		

> Ryan - Try calling ASU Toronto and they might be able to set you up with something.



ASU ?

(Sorry I am trying to decipher that acronym but coming up blank) : )


----------



## PMedMoe

BorisK said:
			
		

> ASU ?
> 
> (Sorry I am trying to decipher that acronym but coming up blank) : )



Area Support Unit.


----------



## BorisK

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Area Support Unit.



Thank you.  I will call the CFRC (Toronto) tomorrow and see if they can direct me to an/the ASU that could potentially help me out.


----------



## horadricbacon

BorisK said:
			
		

> Myself, I am getting ready for this big change by :
> 
> -Sorting and packing / Tying loose administrative ends up.
> -Ramping up (somewhat, not so much that I injure myself) my PT
> -Working so I can save up some extra money, plus I really am going to miss my old job and the great co-workers so it's been nice to hang with them these past days/weeks.
> -Appreciating time with family and friends
> -Giving away things I just don't need any more, and preparing everything I do want to keep for storage.
> 
> I was getting someone nervous, but I realized everyone does, and I read someone's advice was to : 'just enjoy these last weeks', so I am doing just that.
> 
> Anyone else?



Thanks to those who shared.  As for myself.

I just purchased my storage unit today and will begin getting a few things into storage in the next few days.

Spent a lot of time with friends and family during the holidays, so now it's time to focus on preparing.

This is very exciting.


----------



## Scrap422

HoradricBacon said:
			
		

> Thanks to those who shared.  As for myself.
> 
> I just purchased my storage unit today and will begin getting a few things into storage in the next few days.
> 
> Spent a lot of time with friends and family during the holidays, so now it's time to focus on preparing.
> 
> This is very exciting.



Purchased a storage unit?? Are you giving up your apartment and have furniture and stuff? I'm asking because CAF will move and store your stuff at their expense....as long as you pass bmq


----------



## Clerk79

The base closest to you may name their Force Prep simply Remedial PT. They are the classes for members who have failed their FORCE TEST and  have to attend these classes. I just asked the PSP staff here in Halifax what the Force Prep classes were and they explained to me and had no problems with me attending. The reason I decided to go was to be able to get a chance to do a simulation which they do on Friday's.


----------



## horadricbacon

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> Purchased a storage unit?? Are you giving up your apartment and have furniture and stuff? I'm asking because CAF will move and store your stuff at their expense....as long as you pass bmq



They actually give you two options.

1. They send movers to get your stuff and store it before BMQ. 

2. You purchase your own storage and they reimburse you for the cost. 

So,  of course I'll have to give up my apartment, there's no way I'll be paying rent for a place I'm not going to be living in.


----------



## Scrap422

HoradricBacon said:
			
		

> They actually give you two options.
> 
> 1. They send movers to get your stuff and store it before BMQ.
> 
> 2. You purchase your own storage and they reimburse you for the cost.
> 
> So,  of course I'll have to give up my apartment, there's no way I'll be paying rent for a place I'm not going to be living in.



I'm having them pack and move me saves me from all the work! 
Will they move it to where you get posted if you store it yourself? I didn't explore that option as I hate packing and moving stuff, (love moving in general), I've done it enough already.


----------



## horadricbacon

Yes. Even though I've packed and put things into storage myself, they will still retrieve and move my items for me.


----------



## BorisK

HoradricBacon said:
			
		

> Yes. Even though I've packed and put things into storage myself, they will still retrieve and move my items for me.



They didn't even tell me this was an option... I would have gone for it.  Too late now but I would have preferred to do it this way.


----------



## Scrap422

BorisK said:
			
		

> They didn't even tell me this was an option... I would have gone for it.  Too late now but I would have preferred to do it this way.



So are they coming and packing your stuff for you? I feel that it is easier this way less to worry about before leaving.... Just remember to pull out some spring summer close and store them with family or friends if possible as you will not be able to access your stuff till your posting


----------



## BorisK

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> So are they coming and packing your stuff for you? I feel that it is easier this way less to worry about before leaving.... Just remember to pull out some spring summer close and store them with family or friends if possible as you will not be able to access your stuff till your posting



I'm splitting my stuff into two sections (well four actually)...

-Stuff I don't need for 2 years : Bed, Dishes, Big TV, Couch etc...
-Stuff I might need : Hockey gear, Guitars, Clothes, Fitness Equipment, Personal Stuff
&
-Stuff to give away
-Stuff to take to BMQ

My friend has a big place out in Ajax I can keep the stuff I might need,   The rest will be in storage with the CF until my first posting.  

On another note, I emailed the CFRC today, to see if they could direct me to an ASU here in Toronto so I could maybe, if I have time and they have availability, come in and review the Force Test and maybe learn some other tidbits.  I'm waiting to hear back.  Worst case if I don't hear anything I'm not stressed out and will be fine just getting on a plane and enjoying the adventure.  

Only a couple weeks left : )


----------



## horadricbacon

BorisK said:
			
		

> Only a couple weeks left : )



Yeah, we have just two weekends left before we leave.  The anticipation is genuine.


----------



## Clerk79

Yeah, time is flying!


----------



## Scrap422

Katherine11 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> Just found this site and glad to see all the tips you have posted - Flying out from Toronto, Jan 24th around noon.
> Walked through the force test today and it seems relatively straight forward - A little worried about the superman rushes but the PSP staff gave some great tips - I set up a time to actually run it a week before BMQ. Definitely recommend doing a run through if possible!
> 2 weeks left of prep and it seems to be flying by.


What time are you getting into Montreal? Will you make the 2pm shuttle? Also did you get your serial number yet?  So far from here I've established we have platoon 0070E and 0068E....


----------



## JoeDos

0068E here ☺️ I'm still nervous about the flying aspect because this will be my first time flying on my own. I am not even sure how I go about checking in for my flights or I have to or not haha.


----------



## horadricbacon

Don't sweat it.  I find flying via commercial airlines fun.  It's super easy if you show up 1 to 2 hours before your flight, take your time and relax.  Most airports I've been have excellent navigation assistance like big easy to read signs or maps.  Usually, after checking in, getting through security and finding my gate, I normally have 30 minutes to kill.  The main point to make it as less stressful as possible, show up way before your take off time.


----------



## Scrap422

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> 0068E here ☺️ I'm still nervous about the flying aspect because this will be my first time flying on my own. I am not even sure how I go about checking in for my flights or I have to or not haha.


Hey tried to PM you but your inbox is full


----------



## BorisK

To add on to what others have said here's just a couple of the biggest tips I learned for smooth flying (this goes in addition to what's already been said above) :

-Departure time, is NOT boarding time.  Boarding time is in most cases 30 minutes before the departure time.  The staff at the departure gate desk will kindly tell you when boarding time is, so be ready and waiting for that.  

-Again as mentioned above, staff at airports are plentiful (usually) and ready to help.  They know travel can be confusing and stressful so just find someone (which is easy) and they'll get you sorted out.  

-Find your gate as soon as you clear security THEN go look for food / etc.  Stops you from having to run across the airport to catch your flight because it eliminates any mystery of where you have to be at boarding time.  

-Empty your carry on Bag at home, completely, 100%, before you start packing it.  This will prevent unexpected surprises at security.  How my friends rubber training knife ended up in my bag I will never know but security had a laugh at it.  

-Bring gum for the plane : chewing helps if your ears pop.  

-Have your documents (ID, Credit card, Flight info handy and ready to present.  You will need it often.  However, do not leave it somewhere like in an open pocket so you drop it on the floor and then have a whole new problem.  Keep it close, accessible, but secure.  

-Bathrooms on planes are tiny, try and go before hand.


----------



## Katherine11

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> What time are you getting into Montreal? Will you make the 2pm shuttle? Also did you get your serial number yet?  So far from here I've established we have platoon 0070E and 0068E....



I am getting there just after 1 so I should be able to make the shuttle. I think you have until 3 before it leaves but everyone is to try and gather by 2. I am on R0070E. Which one are you on? Regardless, it will be nice to know a fellow clerk


----------



## Ei2014

I am going to be there for the February 23 start date! I have yet to find anyone going the same time as me!


----------



## Moore

Ei2014 said:
			
		

> I am going to be there for the February 23 start date! I have yet to find anyone going the same time as me!



Awesome, I'm sitting patiently being hopeful that other people on my platoon are on this website lol. There are 2 people on a facebook group and someone that posted in this thread but all three are on the french platoon.


----------



## JoeDos

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> Hey tried to PM you but your inbox is full


Scrap you should be able to PM me now. I won't be landing in Quebec until about 5:30 pm so I will be getting the 7oclock shuttle.

And I planned on getting to the airport for about an hour and a half early. Just in case haha.


----------



## Scrap422

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Scrap you should be able to PM me now. I won't be landing in Quebec until about 5:30 pm so I will be getting the 7oclock shuttle.
> 
> And I planned on getting to the airport for about an hour and a half early. Just in case haha.



Nope still not working no worries though most of what I was sending you has been covered if you have any questions feel free to pm me I have  a lot of flying and travel experience so tons of tips!


----------



## Scrap422

Katherine11 said:
			
		

> I am getting there just after 1 so I should be able to make the shuttle. I think you have until 3 before it leaves but everyone is to try and gather by 2. I am on R0070E. Which one are you on? Regardless, it will be nice to know a fellow clerk


Oh that's too bad I'm R0068E, I will be on the 2pm shuttle though.  Spoke to Clerk79 she doesn't know which platoon she's in yet so we are still waiting to find that out as well.


----------



## sarahsmom

BorisK said:
			
		

> On another note, I emailed the CFRC today, to see if they could direct me to an ASU here in Toronto so I could maybe, if I have time and they have availability, come in and review the Force Test and maybe learn some other tidbits.  I'm waiting to hear back.  Worst case if I don't hear anything I'm not stressed out and will be fine just getting on a plane and enjoying the adventure.
> 
> Only a couple weeks left : )



The only ASU in Toronto is Dennison Armouries. Not sure if they are still referred to as ASU Toronto or not. They have PSP staff every day but they don't do FORCE tests every day. I know in London the PSP staff do not do the FORCE test at all; it is done by (trained) personnel in various units. I did mine with 31 CBG HQ for example. (we do not have PSP staff in London except once  a month when they come down for IPSC and other special cases.)
The fitness testing they do at BMQ is not identical to the FORCE test and has elements of the EXPres test I'm told.


----------



## Clerk79

The only thing you have to pass is the 4 elements of the Force Test at BMQ. BUT, they do the beep test from the old express test but it does not count. So as long as we can pass the FORCE Test, we are all fine.


----------



## Scrap422

Only 12 more days how is everyone feeling??


----------



## Cbbmtt

I usually stayed at the Mess O Mega for cheap and walking distance back to my room. Good times!


----------



## Hobbit4190

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> Only 12 more days how is everyone feeling??


Nervous! There's still so much left to do, and so much that I'm still clueless about. Hopefully, I'll be hearing from my recruiting centre soon.


----------



## lapinpunki

I know that the CEGEP has a really good football team. They have games mostly on sundays, if ever you get the change to go, it could be fun! Close to the CEGEP, there is a little restaurant open 24h/7, it is really good! There is route 66 (rue richelieu) that has a lot of bars. Although I'm not certain you will be aloud. 

This is most of what I know! good luck


----------



## Clerk79

Hey guys and gals! I got my platoon, I am 0070. Who else is with me? I am getting nervous!!


----------



## Scrap422

Clerk79 said:
			
		

> Hey guys and gals! I got my platoon, I am 0070. Who else is with me? I am getting nervous!!



unhappy! But at least you found out!


----------



## Cbbmtt

Just to chirp in real quick about putting stuff is storage prior to going to Basic. If they pack it and put it in there for you, anything you accumulate between now and the time you get posted you will have to move on your own. 

Example.

Went to basic in Feb and stuff was put into storage at the end of January in Vancouver. I finished Basic and waited for my QL3's until September. Finished my QL3's and my COS date is Feb 27Th. I have to move anything I have that was not put into storage by DND back in January of last year. I have a small car so clothes alone will fill it up.

Just a heads up.


----------



## JoshD87

I'll be there starting Feb 9 as well. Going in for AVS Tech. English Platoon. Got the call today, just waiting on the paperwork!


----------



## lapinpunki

Congratz JoshD87!!   

I here a lot of people are supposed to get the call today since the recruitment centers are opening. Guess you are one of them!


----------



## Ei2014

Alright, one more for the February 9th date!....come on people getting calls this week for February 23!!!  I am being NOT so patient over here.


----------



## Hobbit4190

Clerk79 said:
			
		

> Hey guys and gals! I got my platoon, I am 0070. Who else is with me? I am getting nervous!!


I'm also 0070, and definitely nervous! Feel free to PM me


----------



## Moore

JoshD87 said:
			
		

> I'll be there starting Feb 9 as well. Going in for AVS Tech. English Platoon. Got the call today, just waiting on the paperwork!



Awesome man! There's only one English platoon so we will be with eachother. I'll pm you.


----------



## Treemoss

Hobbit4190 said:
			
		

> Nervous! There's still so much left to do, and so much that I'm still clueless about. Hopefully, I'll be hearing from my recruiting centre soon.



Should give them a call.. especially that RC  , that bunch is extremely helpful.


----------



## Hobbit4190

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Should give them a call.. especially that RC  , that bunch is extremely helpful.


I think it's just nerves more than anything to be honest! I've got it worked out. The people on this thread are excellent  :nod:


----------



## krimynal

if someone tells you he's not nervous or scared before leaving for basic he's lying. 

everyone was nervous , everyone was eager to start , but it's such a different kind of lifestyle and you never know what exactly is coming up. 

Don't worry , just go there , do what you are told and everything will be just fine !


----------



## JoeDos

I am so nervous but excited, I hope a few more people on here get their call for Jan 26th BMQ we need more 0068E people here haha.


----------



## Scrap422

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I am so nervous but excited, I hope a few more people on here get their call for Jan 26th BMQ we need more 0068E people here haha.


From what I learned today R0068E is full and now they are filling R0070E.  My guess is that these ppl are not on here


----------



## Clerk79

0070 is probably full now but I know I was loaded later that some of you. I just think lots of people just don't know about this forum or the Facebook group. So far I think I have myself, Katherine11 (Fellow Clerk!) and Hobbit


----------



## horadricbacon

I'll be in 0068E.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Scrap422

Perfect so we have myself, Alphabrvo and HoradricBacon in R0068E hopefully we find more soon!


----------



## ohhenry5150

I'm in R0070E!


----------



## Katherine11

ohhenry5150 said:
			
		

> I'm in R0070E!



That makes about 6 of us so far lol


----------



## Clerk79

Yay another 0070E  Feel Free to PM me


----------



## JeffGreen8

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,

I'm being sworn in as an Infantryman this coming Wednesday in Corner Brook, NFLD. I then start my Basic on the 7th of February. I am just writing to see if I can touch base with some fellow platoon-mates before it's go-time. 

A big congratulations to everyone else who got the call! I hope to see some of you soon!


----------



## horadricbacon

JeffGreen8 said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I'm being sworn in as an Infantryman this coming Wednesday in Corner Brook, NFLD. I then start my Basic on the 7th of February. I am just writing to see if I can touch base with some fellow platoon-mates before it's go-time.
> 
> A big congratulations to everyone else who got the call! I hope to see some of you soon!



Interesting.  I'm in 0068E, but my BMQ starts January 26th.

It would make more sense if you were in 0074E.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page

Congratulations anyway and best of luck.


----------



## JeffGreen8

Hmm, it says in my Enrolment Letter I will be on BMQ Course 0068E on the 7th of February. However, I guess if I am on that course the date has been changed to January 26th. Just out of curiosity when did you get your call? Also, when are you swearing in?  

[Edit:] 

Opps, my bad, just noticed your Sig. Maybe we will be in the same BMQ, same swear-in date and same course number. I guess I will know more when I head out to my recruiting centre. 

Either way congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Moore

First of all, there's already a thread for this bmq date here: http://army.ca/forums/threads/117306.0.html

Also, platoon numbers for February 9th course are as follows; R0073F, R0074E and R0086F

The platoon number R0068E is an English course for January 26th.


----------



## JeffGreen8

Sorry about that. I was just going by the info I was provided with from my recruiter. The email stated that my BMQ (0068E) would start February 7th. With all this new information I will obviously have to talk to my recruiter tomorrow and find out exactly what is going on, haha. The difference between a January 26th date or February 9th start is quite significant.


----------



## Moore

JeffGreen8 said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. I was just going by the info I was provided with from my recruiter. The email stated that my BMQ (0068E) would start February 7th. With all this new information I will obviously have to talk to my recruiter tomorrow and find out exactly what is going on, haha. The difference between a January 26th date or February 9th start is quite significant.



Do you still have the email? It literally says the wrong information?


----------



## JeffGreen8

Yes I do. However, I did receive the email quite some time ago. It is certainly possible that information has changed since then. I will get it all figured out tomorrow and then report back to whatever thread I belong to, haha.


----------



## BorisK

JeffGreen8 said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. I was just going by the info I was provided with from my recruiter. The email stated that my BMQ (0068E) would start February 7th. With all this new information I will obviously have to talk to my recruiter tomorrow and find out exactly what is going on, haha. The difference between a January 26th date or February 9th start is quite significant.



Not to stir the pot, but yes, you should check with them ASAP to make sure.  This would not be the first or last mistake involving bureaucracy in the history of government organizations.  Mistakes happen, government is not immune... even with the help of fancy letterheads.  My application process alone has had some rather impressive blunders so far - nothing I'll get into on here though.  It helps if you just roll with the mistakes, but definitely keep a sharp eye and don't hesitate to stay on top of errors / ask for clarification.  

Ps - Keep a copy of every document, correspondence, receipt or anything you sign from the beginning of your career to the end of your career.  You'll likely need them someday, hopefully not, but it's likely... My dad was in the RCMP and he called it his 'war chest' - comes in handy when they suddenly ask you about something you signed 17 years ago and they claim you never did.  Keep it all.  

Best,


----------



## JoeDos

Yes it is very odd that you're in 0068E because that is my platoon and I am starting next Saturday Jan 26th. Maybe someone made an oops on your start date? or maybe someone made a oops on your platoon? I received my offer at the end of November, and swore in December 11th.


----------



## JeffGreen8

Just talked to the recruiter, there was an oops on the course number. I will be with the February 9th crew on course 0074E. 

Feel free to close this thread.


----------



## JeffGreen8

Starting February 9th with 0074E as Infantry. Can't wait to see you guys there!


----------



## Moore

JeffGreen8 said:
			
		

> Starting February 9th with 0074E as Infantry. Can't wait to see you guys there!



Good to hear you're on feb 9th after all! I'll pm you.


----------



## privatenobody

Infantryman; I'll be flying out of Windsor on the 24th, looking forward to this experience


----------



## Scrap422

I'm seriously starting to feel like I'm the only female in R0068E


----------



## JoeDos

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> I'm seriously starting to feel like I'm the only female in R0068E



There will be more, I assume they just probably aren't on this site or in the Facebook group.


----------



## horadricbacon

Our last weekend at home before departure to BMQ.  Hopefully everyone enjoys it and stays safe.


----------



## smash2861

Been a year and I just got my call. I am so excited but I let myself go over the holidays so I am sort of freaked out by my physical state. Does anyone know if there are prep classes near or in Toronto? I thought I had read that there was somewhere but I can't find it right now. Any info would be great! 

Anyone else gotten a call for this date?!?! I am going for Supply Tech!


----------



## johnjwin

Just a suggestion but look up the 5x5 strong lift program and get into some push up and pull up body weight exercise. From what I've been told lots of squats.


----------



## JAGWIRE

Clerk79 said:
			
		

> Hey guys and gals! I swear in on the 20th in Halifax and will see you there on the 24th! RMS Clerk Navy  Busy getting my kit list together and spending time with my family and getting in the last good workouts I can. Super nervous but excited. Anyone else leaving from Halifax?



Over here 
I am having my swear in on the 22nd and leaving on the 24th as well. I got offered Nav. Comm. I am also spending these last few days with family but mostly working, tomorrow is my last day, and cleaning my house so my wife doesn't have to much to deal with.


----------



## JAGWIRE

Clerk79 said:
			
		

> Yes, I am actually just started attending the Force Prep classes in Halifax and and will be able to try a Force Test before I leave as well which I am super thankful for. A little worried about the rushes.


Where are they having them? I would love to try a bit before we leave just so I can know what I'm getting into.


----------



## JAGWIRE

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> 0068E here ☺️ I'm still nervous about the flying aspect because this will be my first time flying on my own. I am not even sure how I go about checking in for my flights or I have to or not haha.


Any lay overs or just direct?
Vancouver airport is very nice and easy to navigate you'll be fine.


----------



## Hobbit4190

JAGWIRE said:
			
		

> Over here
> I am having my swear in on the 22nd and leaving on the 24th as well. I got offered Nav. Comm. I am also spending these last few days with family but mostly working, tomorrow is my last day, and cleaning my house so my wife doesn't have to much to deal with.


Hello fellow Nav Comm! Nice to see someone with the same trade. Which platoon are you?


----------



## JAGWIRE

Hobbit4190 said:
			
		

> I think it's just nerves more than anything to be honest! I've got it worked out. The people on this thread are excellent  :nod:


Hello fellow Nav. Come! We are also both from the east coast which is even better.


----------



## JoeDos

JAGWIRE said:
			
		

> Any lay overs or just direct?
> Vancouver airport is very nice and easy to navigate you'll be fine.



I leave Abbotsford airport, go to Calgary, then to Toronto, then to Montreal.


----------



## smash2861

I have the worst upper body strength.  No matter how much I try to improve it. But thank you and I'll definitely look into doing more of that


----------



## Treemoss

The holidays are a great time of year for that  . Best thing you can do to prepare is just make some simple changes to your diet, drink plenty of water, and try to keep active if you got the time.

Here's a quick 45-60 minute workout that I've been using for the past 4 months. A friend of mine who designed it is a kinesioligist/personal trainer made it. It's very beginner/intermediate/expert friendly in that you can adjust it to your fitness level. You can also add in weight lifting afterwards if you wish to further strengthen your upper body.


Feel free to use it at your leisure!



20 minute jog/run at an incline
15 minute HIIT on an eliptical, 30 seconds of high intensity, then 45s-1m going at a medium level

rest for three minutes

50 jumping jacks
15 lunges (15 each leg)
20 pushups
20 situps
20 jump squates
20 pushups
20 situps
15 burpees
30 jump ropes

rest for 3 minutes, then repeat two more times.


----------



## JAGWIRE

Hobbit4190 said:
			
		

> Hello fellow Nav Comm! Nice to see someone with the same trade. Which platoon are you?


I havn't been told yet. Hopefully when I go in on the 22nd for my swear in they will tell me.


----------



## JAGWIRE

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I leave Abbotsford airport, go to Calgary, then to Toronto, then to Montreal.


Biggest piece of advise is to find your new gate before doing anything else. All airports are the same just follow the signs and you will be fine.


----------



## JoeDos

JAGWIRE said:
			
		

> Biggest piece of advise is to find your new gate before doing anything else. All airports are the same just follow the signs and you will be fine.



I think at this point I am more nervous for the FORCE test then anything more or less the 20m rushes.


----------



## Scrap422

Ok if you don't have a base near you (and yes there is snow in the ground for most of us) go outside measure 20m put something to indicate the 10m mark. Ask a friend spouse stranger lol to time you we all have stop watches on our smartphones. Watch the video the link was provided in an earlier post and practise remember practise makes progress! 
I have been doing this since June with the force test.  The shuttle run some ppl say oh that's easy but everyone has there strengths and weaknesses all you can do is try and be the best prepared you can be.  I'm slow as anything running so I'm sure ppl will be looping me during 5km but not giving up is key!


----------



## JAGWIRE

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I think at this point I am more nervous for the FORCE test then anything more or less the 20m rushes.


I have talked to a bunch of people about the FORCE test and most of them said that it it nothing to be worried about.


----------



## krimynal

force test is pretty simple and easy , only 1 thing is a bit harder , it's the 51 sec. shuttle drop down part.  but if you are somewhat in shape you shouldn't have any worries !


----------



## JAGWIRE

I found out what group I'm with. I'm also in 0070E yay


----------



## 4drian

Hey guys, quick question. Im heading to BMQ on the 16th. Any ideas when should i know when will i get my platoon number?

Thanks


----------



## JAGWIRE

4drian said:
			
		

> Hey guys, quick question. Im heading to BMQ on the 16th. Any ideas when should i know when will i get my platoon number?
> 
> Thanks


 I found mine in my offer letter.


----------



## Ei2014

Hey! I am going for that date as well (you are the second person I found for this date!)


----------



## Moore

Ei2014 said:
			
		

> Hey! I am going for that date as well (you are the second person I found for this date!)



I've only found 2 or February 9th and that's probably as many as I'll find. You're lucky already having known 2 haha. Good luck at BMQ guys I'll probably post what's going on in my thread in the personal stories when I get there


----------



## smash2861

I start that date!!! Supply Tech.


----------



## .Floyd

Got my offer today! Swear in Jan. 27th in Ottawa, and leave on the 7th.  

Edit: Going in for Infantry.


----------



## Moore

.Floyd said:
			
		

> Got my offer today! Swear in Jan. 27th in Ottawa, and leave on the 7th.
> 
> Edit: Going in for Infantry.



Nice! Quite a few Infantry going. I'm going to send you a message man.


----------



## Scrap422

Only 3 days left...... :nod: :


----------



## Katherine11

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> Only 3 days left...... :nod: :



Woohoo! Let's get this done


----------



## krimynal

good luck to all of you


----------



## Moore

krimynal said:
			
		

> good luck to all of you



Good luck guys, see you there in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Scrap422

Hey everyone remember when writing your bio to double space include a cover page and use blue ink! We don't wanna give them any reason to make us do this again do we....... I'm sure they'll come up with enough non reasons for us to do it!


----------



## krimynal

quick tip ..... chill the *** out hahah , don't start stressing right now , you are not even there yet , don't worry once you will get there they will tell you everything you need to know and how to do it , don't start overstressing things out right now .... 


you don't want to go over paranoiac yet , wait at least until they start screaming in front of you !


----------



## horadricbacon

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone remember when writing your bio to double space include a cover page and use blue ink! We don't wanna give them any reason to make us do this again do we....... I'm sure they'll come up with enough non reasons for us to do it!



Can you do mine? 

Also, good luck to 0068E and 0070E.  I'll see you Saturday.


----------



## Scrap422

krimynal said:
			
		

> quick tip ..... chill the *** out hahah , don't start stressing right now , you are not even there yet , don't worry once you will get there they will tell you everything you need to know and how to do it , don't start overstressing things out right now ....
> 
> 
> you don't want to go over paranoiac yet , wait at least until they start screaming in front of you !



Just a quick tip no need to be an *** to recruits going in also, I spoke to 3 different ppl who missed some of that info while writing theirs and were very happy I pointed it out to them.


----------



## JoeDos

It's coming up quick!! Question why do we need the extra $150? Is that a just in case fund?


----------



## horadricbacon

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> It's coming up quick!! Question why do we need the extra $150? Is that a just in case fund?



Just in case something happens between the Montreal Airport and St Jean.  Say for instance, something goes wrong with our shuttle bus and you need cash for a taxi.


----------



## krimynal

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> Just a quick tip no need to be an *** to recruits going in also, I spoke to 3 different ppl who missed some of that info while writing theirs and were very happy I pointed it out to them.




I'm not an asshole , I'm simply pointing out that you don't need to stress over anything , they will tell you everything.  If they did it wrong , it's simply because they didn't read / listen correctly to what the staff was saying.  Period , don't get mad about anything I said , it's a simply tip , you don't need to stress , chill out and everything will be fine !


----------



## BorisK

krimynal said:
			
		

> I'm not an ******* , I'm simply pointing out that you don't need to stress over anything , they will tell you everything.  If they did it wrong , it's simply because they didn't read / listen correctly to what the staff was saying.  Period , don't get mad about anything I said , it's a simply tip , you don't need to stress , chill out and everything will be fine !


For what it is worth, I read your original suggestion of 'just relax' as a helpful comment, not as a 'bashing on the new kids' type of post.  Take a deep breath and enjoy the ride everyone.  Go for a walk or run if you need to relax a little, it's been helping me keep things in perspective.  

See you all Saturday.


----------



## krimynal

trust me I'm not there to bash on anyone , I'm actually just giving you a quick tip , they will find EVERY reason to stress you out , that's what BMQ / SQ is all about , so don't start stressing out right now , take some deep breath , enjoy the sunny day from here till sunday , and spend time sleeping and getting everything sorted out back home. 

That way once you get there , you are relaxed and ready to focus on what's coming.  I know some of you might already be stressed out and anxious , and trust me , lot's of people before you were also , and you know what they made it thought !

Just relax , pay attention , you will fall , you will make mistake , you will look like a dummy , it's all part of the game.  Just keep the focus on the goal you have and the reason why you want to do it , and bingo , before you know it , 13 weeks are gonna be over and you will be done with BMQ !


----------



## JAGWIRE

I've been packed and ready to go for a few days now LOL. i have been waiting for this for over a decade now so I am extremely pumped for this. It is going to be hard being away form my wife and kids but in the end it will be so worth it.

On that last security form they didn't think about how often people move in ten years. I needed a second piece of paper for it and also my jobs LOL


----------



## Moore

I'm pretty sure the $150-$250 requirement to bring with you is for Canex when you arrive. If you don't have the money they will give you a deposit out of your first pay cheque for it.


----------



## JAGWIRE

oh and for the Auto-Bios I bought a 5 pack of the 8.5x14 paper so I will have lots for anyone that needs some. All we need is a draft made up for Saturday then I guess we will have time to fine tune it while there.


----------



## Moore

JAGWIRE said:
			
		

> oh and for the Auto-Bios I bought a 5 pack of the 8.5x14 paper so I will have lots for anyone that needs some. All we need is a draft made up for Saturday then I guess we will have time to fine tune it while there.



$20 pack from Staples?


----------



## JAGWIRE

Moore said:
			
		

> $20 pack from Staples?


You got it. Tried to find a single pack but there was none to be found


----------



## Moore

JAGWIRE said:
			
		

> You got it. Tried to find a single pack but there was none to be found



Same problem as me lol.


----------



## JAGWIRE

Moore said:
			
		

> Same problem as me lol.


Well I guess it's good to have extra as we are going to be writing it multiple times, at least that is what I have read on here.


----------



## JoeDos

I have been packed for awhile now haha, it's getting closer. I have finished my Autobiography so I am happy about that, I am getting more and more nervous as the time gets closer, but this time I am using for sleep and time with my Fiance before I take off. I am going to miss her lots but I know this will be good, and she supports me. I have decided on taking 3 bags with me, one backpack which has all my heavier items (Figured it would be easier to carry up the stairs) a suitcase with my clothing, and a carry on bag with my laptop and all my military information, EG: the trip log, my posting message, autobiography etc.


----------



## Clerk79

JAGWIRE, so sorry I didn't see your post asking about the Prep Classes! There is one more tomorrow at 8:30 am at Stadacona gym, but it won't be a simulation of the test. However, it will be a circuit workout, and it would give you a chance to speak to a PSP staff member who could give you some good advice/tips about the test. BTW, when is your flight? I fly out at 13:20 pm on Porter Saturday, and there is a few others as well


----------



## JAGWIRE

Clerk79 said:
			
		

> JAGWIRE, so sorry I didn't see your post asking about the Prep Classes! There is one more tomorrow at 8:30 am at Stadacona gym, but it won't be a simulation of the test. However, it will be a circuit workout, and it would give you a chance to speak to a PSP staff member who could give you some good advice/tips about the test. BTW, when is your flight? I fly out at 13:20 pm on Porter Saturday, and there is a few others as well


Ya we are on the same flight as well as another gentleman also doing Nav Comm like myself. It is going to be a very exciting experience. See you Saturday.


----------



## Clerk79

Cool! There is another female Nav Comm on our flight, and I know another female Nav Comm coming from NFLD! See you at the airport!


----------



## bryckman

From Halifax, NS as well, same flight and time as all of you. Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Eagle0877

Same here. Will be a great adventure


----------



## Scrap422

Is everyone coming in on that flight in 0070e?


----------



## CRZY214

A full 10 years since I made this account. Glad to finally be on my way to BMQ. 

0068E here. Flying in from Calgary.


----------



## Scrap422

Evans214 said:
			
		

> A full 10 years since I made this account. Glad to finally be on my way to BMQ.
> 
> 0068E here. Flying in from Calgary.



Hey there what trade are you?


----------



## JoeDos

Evans214 said:
			
		

> A full 10 years since I made this account. Glad to finally be on my way to BMQ.
> 
> 0068E here. Flying in from Calgary.



What time are you leaving Calgary at?


----------



## Scrap422

Just pulled apart my luggage to repack....., for the 3rd time lmao! Purging more of what I don't actually need just want and trying to get things as compact as possible...


----------



## Moore

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> Just pulled apart my luggage to repack....., for the 3rd time lmao! Purging more of what I don't actually need just want and trying to get things as compact as possible...



Did you take everything out of the boxes?


----------



## CRZY214

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> Hey there what trade are you?


Infantryman




			
				AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> What time are you leaving Calgary at?


Flight's at 0700 on January 24th.


----------



## JoeDos

Evans214 said:
			
		

> Infantryman
> 
> Flight's at 0700 on January 24th.



Dang my flight to Toronto isn't until 10:00am from Calgary, I get into Calgary for 0800


----------



## Scrap422

Moore said:
			
		

> Did you take everything out of the boxes?



Yep sure did!


----------



## Moore

Scrap422 said:
			
		

> Yep sure did!



Ok I might now as well, save me some room lol.


----------



## JoeDos

Well only 1 more day, cannot believe how fast this has happened. Already checked into my flights.


----------



## Scrap422

12hours and 50 minutes till I board the train!! Not freaking out at all really I swear hahahaha said no one ever this close to a life changing journey


----------



## Medictb93

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Moore

Good luck all, thanks for the 200 post thread of information, 2 weeks until I'll be there with you!


----------



## JoeDos

Only 3 and a half more hours until I get on the first plane for the day... Can't really sleep, I'm freaking out, haha. But it's something I have wanted for years!


----------



## BorisK

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Only 3 and a half more hours until I get on the first plane for the day... Can't really sleep, I'm freaking out, haha. But it's something I have wanted for years!



Should be asleep myself... Gonna pay for it tomorrow but staying up right now with my closest friends shooting the sh*t is worth the pending pain.  This is exciting.  See you all shortly.


----------



## JoeDos

I am currently in Calgary, flight was very fast. Not looking forward to the 3hr and 44min flight to Toronto.


----------



## 4drian

Hey guys!

theres like 4 platoons on that start date... anyone going on the 16th? 

P.S. i still dont have my platoon number, any idea on how will i know it?


----------



## KerryBlue

I was just offered Combat Engineer with BMQ start date of Feb 16th.


----------



## shrike88

Just swore my oath today. 0074E.

Position: E Tech, Navy


----------



## Moore

shrike88 said:
			
		

> Just swore my oath today. 0074E.
> 
> Position: E Tech, Navy



Congrats buddy, Im sending you a message.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Just got my offer for infantry. Start the 16th!


----------



## Nariman

Swearing in tomorrow in Toronto
BMQ February 9th - Infantry
See yeah there boys!

Congrats to all


----------



## Moore

Nariman said:
			
		

> Swearing in tomorrow in Toronto
> BMQ February 9th - Infantry
> See yeah there boys!
> 
> Congrats to all



Lots of infantry haha keep an eye on your inbox, a message is coming your way!


----------



## 4drian

Sweet!   Congrats to both of you! Do you guys know what platoon number youre going to be?


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Haven't received anything yet as far as I know. I'm thinking we'll get that info when we swear in. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Treemoss

Quite literally got teh job offer 10 minutes go! Going for Med Tech. : )


----------



## Medictb93

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Quite literally got teh job offer 10 minutes go! Going for Med Tech. : )



Congrats!


----------



## Moore

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Quite literally got teh job offer 10 minutes go! Going for Med Tech. : )



Congrats bud, I've been keeping an eye on your signature since I joined this site haha


----------



## Treemoss

Moore said:
			
		

> Congrats bud, I've been keeping an eye on your signature since I joined this site haha




Haha thanks... yea, I feel like I've seen a lot of people on here come and go since I first joined the site, nice to finally have my time lol.


----------



## Ei2014

Yes!!! Another one for our date! See you there!


----------



## smash2861

Congrats!  See you there!!!


----------



## tinafahie

I'm going the 16th


----------



## tinafahie

Kermode said:
			
		

> Just got my offer today for the Feb 16th BMQ. Coming in as a NESOP.


Hey I got my offer friday for BMQ where do you fly out of


----------



## tinafahie

Halifax on the 14th


----------



## lapinpunki

I start feb 16 too, but in the french platoon as a nesop as well! 

Kermode, we will probably do all the training together!


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I fly out of Calgary, Alberta on the 14th.


----------



## tinafahie

Happy Valentines day ..lol..


----------



## DBarnard28

I got my call Friday as well! Combat Engineer out of Hamilton, on.  Haven't booked a flight yet though. Been a long wait since Jan 5 2014. Anybody else long wait?


----------



## tinafahie

I applied May 2014


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I got my job offer exactly one year to the day after applying. Thought that was pretty interesting.


----------



## M.Warden

I start the 16th as well. Flying out of London on the 14th, I applied in April/May 2014 for vehicle tech.


----------



## tinafahie

I can't wait to get started


----------



## infernalrochawk

See you ladies and gents there! I got the call last Friday. Going for Combat Engineer. Super psyched!


----------



## Treemoss

So many more people on here who are going for the 16th  ; ;.


----------



## tinafahie

It will be nice to maybe know some people kinda of before we get there


----------



## Treemoss

Yea.. I've been kicking around the website seeing people come and go for a while now lol. I think I have only talked to 2-3 other people joining me.


----------



## Moore

I joined the Canadian Forces Applicant group on facebook and there are tons of people there to. I found everyone from this site and from that group and made my own facebook group for us for R0074E. So far there are 10 of us in the group.


----------



## Treemoss

Just added myself to the group.. now to head hunt  ;D


----------



## tinafahie

I don't know my unit yet


----------



## Moore

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Just added myself to the group.. now to head hunt  ;D



I know for sure there are people that have already posted for that date haha.


----------



## tinafahie

Moore said:
			
		

> I joined the Canadian Forces Applicant group on facebook and there are tons of people there to. I found everyone from this site and from that group and made my own facebook group for us for R0074E. So far there are 10 of us in the group.


Can you add me to that??


----------



## Treemoss

I'm just going to see/hardcore-creep everyone  8).


----------



## tinafahie

Treemoss said:
			
		

> I'm just going to see/hardcore-creep everyone  8).


What's your fb handle


----------



## Treemoss

tinafahie said:
			
		

> What's your fb handle



You found me hah.


----------



## tinafahie

Treemoss said:
			
		

> You found me hah.


Haha.. add me if you'd like. Where do you fly from


----------



## Treemoss

Welll, let me tell you it's quite a gongshow.



I'm from Ontario originally, came to NL for work and applied out here, got the call the other day, having my file transferred home to Toronto, waiting on to be scheduled for enrollment. So I have to pack up, drive back to Ontario, and see if I'll be flying or driving out from Toronto. 

*confetti*


----------



## tinafahie

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Welll, let me tell you it's quite a gongshow.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Ontario originally, came to NL for work and applied out here, got the call the other day, having my file transferred home to Toronto, waiting on to be scheduled for enrollment. So I have to pack up, drive back to Ontario, and see if I'll be flying or driving out from Toronto.
> 
> *confetti*


Crazy. I'm flying out of halifax on the 14th and so far your the first person who has even acknowledged me..haha


----------



## Treemoss

I'll be driving through there next week, honestly can't wait to be done with it. And not sure what I said.. but I do what I can I guess lol.


----------



## tinafahie

Treemoss said:
			
		

> I'll be driving through there next week, honestly can't wait to be done with it. And not sure what I said.. but I do what I can I guess lol.


Haha me to the process is brutal


----------



## Treemoss

Do you know if there's an online resource of stuff to do prior to BMQ? I know we get one in the mail and all but due to my time constraint  I'm trying to jump ahead of what I can right now x.x


----------



## tinafahie

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Do you know if there's an online resource of stuff to do prior to BMQ? I know we get one in the mail and all but due to my time constraint  I'm trying to jump ahead of what I can right now x.x


Did you get an email??.I got an email with my offer letter and basic info. The rest I get at the swearing in


----------



## Treemoss

Nope. I haven't receive anything yet. My file is being transferred to Toronto right now, and when I called the RC there to let them know they said I would get a call back before they closed.. never got one. Definitely be calling tomorrow though heh.


----------



## tinafahie

Ya there is paper work yu need to fill out for your security clearance. Info pertaining to the type of things you need to bring with you. Your offer letter and when your swearing in ceremony will be


----------



## jordandixon3

See you all there!


----------



## infernalrochawk

My stuff is still coming in through the mail right now. I don't get sworn in until the 10th. I'm coming from Sault Ste. Marie, ON.


----------



## Treemoss

Hopefully it doesn't take too long. Having my file rushed to another RC i think caused a slight hiccup :S.


Oh nice, driving or flying from the Sault?


----------



## infernalrochawk

I will be flying out of the Sault. Hopefully I get all the information next week to get the security clearance and whatnot.

How long have you been waiting?


----------



## Treemoss

Well... technically 2 days. I'm not as impatient as I seem heh, it's just that by the time I'm done finishing work, packing/moving/driving home.. that sort of thing.. I have a few days to work with .


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Here's a link you can follow to get some more info on basic. http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page 

If anyone wants to add me on FB just dm me. It'd be cool to get to know some people before we all arrive.


----------



## tinafahie

TimeOnTarget said:
			
		

> Here's a link you can follow to get some more info on basic. http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page
> 
> If anyone wants to add me on FB just dm me. It'd be cool to get to know some people before we all arrive.


What's your fb handle


----------



## infernalrochawk

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Well... technically 2 days. I'm not as impatient as I seem heh, it's just that by the time I'm done finishing work, packing/moving/driving home.. that sort of thing.. I have a few days to work with .



That's fair, I'm in the same boat, except the travelling by car portion.


----------



## Treemoss

Less then 7 hours since joining that FB group... I am glad that we have admins here.


----------



## tinafahie

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Less then 7 hours since joining that FB group... I am glad that we have admins here.


Why what's up


----------



## Moore

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Less then 7 hours since joining that FB group... I am glad that we have admins here.



Are you talking about people repeating questions? XD


----------



## Treemoss

Yea pretty much lol. Repeating questions.. asking questions that shoyld be commonsense, or could be found on the official website -.-. And it's flooding my page.


----------



## tinafahie

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Yea pretty much lol. Repeating questions.. asking questions that shoyld be commonsense, or could be found on the official website -.-. And it's flooding my page.


Ya sorry about that. Did you know you can turn off notifications? I'm thinking I may leave the group though. Lol.. I haven't had too much luck there..


----------



## Treemoss

tinafahie said:
			
		

> Ya sorry about that. Did you know you can turn off notifications? I'm thinking I may leave the group though. Lol.. I haven't had too much luck there..



I do, just did that now heh. I really only joined to check it out/try and find others with the Feb start dates..


----------



## Shawarr87

Hey guys, nice to see some other people starting on the 16Th, be nice to know a few people before getting there although I'm sure there are lots of us. I just got my call this past Friday, I fly out of Moncton, NB on the 14Th. Going for AVS tech. Anybody here flying out of Brunswick?


----------



## tinafahie

I'm out of halifax


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Can anyone post a link for the Facebook group? I'm apparently inept, and can't find it.


----------



## tinafahie

What's your fb handle I can invite you


----------



## 4drian

Wow this thread blew up. Can anyone message me the FB group and anyone swearing in on the 11th and leaving in toronto?


----------



## Treemoss

Anyone that's flying doing a stopover in Toronto on the 21st? I'll be flying out from there if anyone wants to meet up or otherwise.


----------



## groomer

Leaving the 14th out of Halifax!  Still seems surreal.. lol
Every time I think about it, my stomach churns and I realize how much I have to do to prepare.  My husband is a submariner, and he'll be home with our son (who I have never been away from).  It'd be nice to speak with others who will be there with me (and Tina, lol)


----------



## ShadyBrah

Just wondering if anyone else has been called for the 2nd if March bmq! Accepted my offer today


----------



## infernalrochawk

What platoon will you be in?


----------



## tinafahie

We won't till the swearing in


----------



## infernalrochawk

That makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Shawarr87

Still in a dilemma really about what to do. I have until tomorrow at 1pm to let her know at the recruiting office, but I have the choice to bring my own car and risk the great weather we've been getting in the maritimes lately or to fly.. I know we don't get much time until after indoc period is done, what do you guys think ? Moncton is only like 11 hours from montreal for a drive. 

Also looking forward to meeting you all, a little bit on the nervous side about the course but looking forward to new friends.


----------



## tinafahie

Honestly I thought about driving too but I'm throwing caution to the wind and taking the flight. We can't leave any way. Once bmq is over and you are posted I've been told that they will fly you home. Why not wait and try that option then you can relax a bit. Just a thought..


----------



## smash2861

I fly out from T.O. too! I'll probably be there just before the flight though since my so use is picking up his brother as he drops me off lol but I'll keep you posted. Would be nice to travel with another!


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I have to agree with Tina on this one.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I have agree with Tina on this one.



Also, ignore my double post fail


----------



## groomer

I thought about it too, having my husband and son drive me over from Halifax.  But then I remembered a few years back I drove from here to Borden in March and hit a wicked snowstorm in Montreal on the way, white out conditions.  I wouldn't want the boys to have to deal with that, so I'm just flying.  Like others have said, you can't use your car for a while anyway, what would be the point.  May as well just leave it somewhere safe.


----------



## infernalrochawk

Ditto, I probably won't fetch my vehicle until I know for certain where I am going to be posted afterwards.


----------



## kratz

The discussion of taking your PMV or not is a perfect example of "the blind leading the blind."

I've made my life and have my ties to the East Coast. Throughout my career, I've been posted to 6 provinces and I have had to deal with that part of military life. 

From Borden it takes about 18 hours of safe driving under "normal" conditions to arrive in the Halifax area.

If your car (PMV) is in good working order, winter tires and you have experience with winter driving conditions,
you may be safe enough to make the drive to BMQ.

Five people on this discussion are taking the safe option.....who has a car when you finally have a weekend off?

Another benefit that has been misunderstood in this discusson, is the return to home.
If you drive to training, you will have a benefit to drive home.
No, the CAF benefit never covers your all costs, but that is the personal choice (and luxury of driving).

These are things that experience and knowledge you would have wished you asked for earlier, if you had of known.
Nothing I mention has not already been posted many times before on this site. You need to know what to ask and search for to learn the answers that are important enough to you to know.


----------



## tinafahie

Awesome..Good Luck!


----------



## Moore

Kermode said:
			
		

> Swearing in tomorrow morning.



Are you swearing in in Oshawa by chance at 11:30?


----------



## infernalrochawk

kratz said:
			
		

> The discussion of taking your PMV or not is a perfect example of "the blind leading the blind."
> 
> I've made my life and have my ties to the East Coast. Throughout my career, I've been posted to 6 provinces and I have had to deal with that part of military life.
> 
> From Borden it takes about 18 hours of safe driving under "normal" conditions to arrive in the Halifax area.
> 
> If your car (PMV) is in good working order, winter tires and you have experience with winter driving conditions,
> you may be safe enough to make the drive to BMQ.
> 
> Five people on this discussion are taking the safe option.....who has a car when you finally have a weekend off?
> 
> Another benefit that has been misunderstood in this discusson, is the return to home.
> If you drive to training, you will have a benefit to drive home.
> No, the CAF benefit never covers your all costs, but that is the personal choice (and luxury of driving).
> 
> These are things that experience and knowledge you would have wished you asked for earlier, if you had of known.
> Nothing I mention has not already been posted many times before on this site. You need to know what to ask and search for to learn the answers that are important enough to you to know.



Thanks for the advice Kratz. I didn't think about it that way.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Good luck to those swearing in today.


----------



## infernalrochawk

TimeOnTarget, where are you getting sworn in?


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I'm being sworn in in Calgary.


----------



## 4drian

Toronto on the 11th anyone?


----------



## trudeau15

I start on the the 16th as well and I'm sworn in on the 11th in kingston, my platoon is 0087E. I am an ATIS Tech. Can I get an invite to the FB group please.


----------



## tinafahie

How did you get your platoon already


----------



## tinafahie

trudeau15 said:
			
		

> I start on the the 16th as well and I'm sworn in on the 11th in kingston, my platoon is 0087E. I am an ATIS Tech. Can I get an invite to the FB group please.


What is your fb handle


----------



## trudeau15

Your platoon comes in your email after you say yes to the recruiter, its the attachment CAF offer letter. I sent you a message with my FB.


----------



## tinafahie

trudeau15 said:
			
		

> Your platoon comes in your email after you say yes to the recruiter, its the attachment CAF offer letter. I sent you a message with my FB.


I don't have my platoon number yet. I double checked my email. Add me on fb and I'll send you the invite


----------



## Shawarr87

kratz said:
			
		

> The discussion of taking your PMV or not is a perfect example of "the blind leading the blind."
> 
> I've made my life and have my ties to the East Coast. Throughout my career, I've been posted to 6 provinces and I have had to deal with that part of military life.
> 
> From Borden it takes about 18 hours of safe driving under "normal" conditions to arrive in the Halifax area.
> 
> If your car (PMV) is in good working order, winter tires and you have experience with winter driving conditions,
> you may be safe enough to make the drive to BMQ.
> 
> Five people on this discussion are taking the safe option.....who has a car when you finally have a weekend off?
> 
> Another benefit that has been misunderstood in this discusson, is the return to home.
> If you drive to training, you will have a benefit to drive home.
> No, the CAF benefit never covers your all costs, but that is the personal choice (and luxury of driving).
> 
> These are things that experience and knowledge you would have wished you asked for earlier, if you had of known.
> Nothing I mention has not already been posted many times before on this site. You need to know what to ask and search for to learn the answers that are important enough to you to know.



I took the full amount of time to think about it, I've decided to fly as the recruiter said once I'm in borden, due to the length of my course they would transport my car or give me time to get it. I think honestly my buddy is going to drive it out and spend a few days once im settled in. I would have liked to have a car once indoc period is done but I'm sure it will be fine. The car was checked in the shop and is maintained very well ( i drag race it in the summer and its usually parked in the winter lol) Winter tires and mad driving skills but with how we've been hit with snow the last few weeks I don't want to risk it.

Thank you for the advice kratz, really appreciate it.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

One more week ;D


----------



## Moore

Today is my second day at CFLRS. Don't be the first guy to show up on Saturday at a crazy time like 9AM when everyone is getting in around 5PM unless you want to be Course Senior. Also, if you're driving then ask your staff for a vehicle registration sheet if they didn't provide you with one or you will be towed.


----------



## Offstar1029

Moore said:
			
		

> Today is my second day at CFLRS. Don't be the first guy to show up on Saturday at a crazy time like 9AM when everyone is getting in around 5PM unless you want to be Course Senior. Also, if you're driving then ask your staff for a vehicle registration sheet if they didn't provide you with one or you will be towed.



So were you the first person to show up then?


----------



## Moore

Offstar1029 said:
			
		

> So were you the first person to show up then?



Nope someone on my platoon was and got screwed because of it haha.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I thought I saw somewhere it was one per week, but I could be way off. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Shawarr87

I would imagine they cycle from time to time to evaluate people. Who here is getting excited/nervous? Just finished my autobiography and paper work, enrollment is wednesday then I imagine it will all sink in! My envelope with paper work said R0088E if anybody else is in that platoon let me know. 

I'm assuming that being 2nd day at CFLRS and you are posting on here that they did not confiscate your phones yet lol?


----------



## Moore

Kermode said:
			
		

> You're allowed to use your phone every night I'm pretty sure.



First real course day. My platoon gets one new course senior each day.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

After 6 is what I was told.  :nod:


----------



## KerryBlue

Good luck to all of you, I have for personal reasons had to decline this offer as I am just not able to leave right now. I'm hoping to hear back soon with a basic date in the new fiscal year.


----------



## Offstar1029

Moore said:
			
		

> First real course day. My platoon gets one new course senior each day.


Wow that means your going to have... what 84 course seniors with about 24 people being course senior twice? That seems a little... excessive...


----------



## TimeOnTarget

I just finished swearing in, and my platoon number is 0088E. At least I think it is.


----------



## 4drian

Swearing in today at 8am.


----------



## tinafahie

4drian said:
			
		

> Swearing in today at 8am.


Good luck[emoji2]


----------



## Shawarr87

I just swore in 5 minutes ago, I'm also in platoon 0088e as well, what time are you do to land Saturday? My flight is scheduled to land at 12:45 in montreal


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Mine doesn't land until just after 1830. I'm coming from Calgary.


----------



## infernalrochawk

Shawarr87 said:
			
		

> I would imagine they cycle from time to time to evaluate people. Who here is getting excited/nervous? Just finished my autobiography and paper work, enrollment is wednesday then I imagine it will all sink in! My envelope with paper work said R0088E if anybody else is in that platoon let me know.
> 
> I'm assuming that being 2nd day at CFLRS and you are posting on here that they did not confiscate your phones yet lol?



I'll be in your platoon bud.


----------



## George Wallace

infernalrochawk said:
			
		

> I'll be in your platoon bud.



You may want to learn how to use the term "bud".

Friends are friends;
Pals are pals; but
Buds sleep together.


----------



## infernalrochawk

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You may want to learn how to use the term "bud".
> 
> Friends are friends;
> Pals are pals; but
> Buds sleep together.



Touche George Wallace, I will definitely make sure to get the lingual down so I don't make that mistake again.


----------



## Moore

Good luck guys, I'll be in week 2 when you get here so I'm sure I'll see some of you around. Just a tip from today, before you do the FORCE test cut your finger nails as short as they can be cut. My nails were really short and about half of my platoon and myself included busted are finger nails deep while doing the sand bag lift. Oh and if you're shy about your body or showering in the open, you better get used to doing it because that comes right after haha.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

:facepalm:


----------



## Offstar1029

Moore said:
			
		

> Good luck guys, I'll be in week 2 when you get here so I'm sure I'll see some of you around. Just a tip from today, before you do the FORCE test cut your finger nails as short as they can be cut. My nails were really short and about half of my platoon and myself included busted are finger nails deep while doing the sand bag lift. Oh and if you're shy about your body or showering in the open, you better get used to doing it because that comes right after haha.



What were the tests you did?


----------



## PMedMoe

Offstar1029 said:
			
		

> What were the tests you did?



He gave you a big hint.  It's called the FORCE test.  I'll just bet there's a huge thread on the PT test here somewhere.....


----------



## Offstar1029

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> He gave you a big hint.  It's called the FORCE test.  I'll just bet there's a huge thread on the PT test here somewhere.....


Yeah I know he said Force test but I've been given 3 different lists of the tests I'd have to do at BMQ each with different tests with usually only 1 or 2 tests the same. When I did my interview I was handed a sheet that said force test on it but it had 2 tests on it that weren't on the force test lists I've seen online. So I've given up when someone say's force test I want to know the exact tests because how else am I supposed to know what's in the test when I've gotten so many different forms of the test. This is the best bet for actually getting accurate information.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/FORCEprogram/Pages/FORCE_videos.aspx

Here you go.


----------



## groomer

This is a "test"...  this is only a "test"...
Can the word "test" be used a little more often in that post?!   :-\
Just kidding, yo...  bahaha


----------



## tinafahie

So looks like I'll be serial 0088E


----------



## Shawarr87

tinafahie said:
			
		

> So looks like I'll be serial 0088E



You're in my platoon, what time do you fly out of halifax tomorrow? I leave at 12 and land at 12:45 in montreal.


----------



## tinafahie

I fly 1240 land at 1315


----------



## Shawarr87

Cool so we should be chilling at the airport a bit until the shuttle comes, the names shawn by the way lol


----------



## tinafahie

Awesome.. I'll see you there then...


----------



## tinafahie

Shawarr87 said:
			
		

> Cool so we should be chilling at the airport a bit until the shuttle comes, the names shawn by the way lol


When did you swear in?


----------



## Shawarr87

tinafahie said:
			
		

> When did you swear in?



Weds morning.


----------



## tinafahie

Shawarr87 said:
			
		

> Weds morning.


Right on! Well I see you tomorrow. Have a safe flight!


----------



## Shawarr87

tinafahie said:
			
		

> Right on! Well I see you tomorrow. Have a safe flight!



Thanks! you too, see you in montreal!


----------



## Cbbmtt

Moore said:
			
		

> Good luck guys, I'll be in week 2 when you get here so I'm sure I'll see some of you around. Just a tip from today, before you do the FORCE test cut your finger nails as short as they can be cut. My nails were really short and about half of my platoon and myself included busted are finger nails deep while doing the sand bag lift. Oh and if you're shy about your body or showering in the open, you better get used to doing it because that comes right after haha.



You have time to go on here week 2? I don't remember having time nor do I remember having internet or my phone week 2. Must be nice.


----------



## Offstar1029

TimeOnTarget said:
			
		

> https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/FORCEprogram/Pages/FORCE_videos.aspx
> 
> Here you go.


Yeah I don't trust that. That's what most places say is the force test but I don't trust it I want to have someone who just did the test to tell me what it was. That's the only way to know what it actually is when I've had been told so many different tests.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Well I guess when it comes time to do the test, you're going to find out really fast just what exactly it is haha 

P.s. That was the link my recruiter sent me in my job offer pal.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Offstar1029 said:
			
		

> Yeah I don't trust that. That's what most places say is the force test but I don't trust it I want to have someone who just did the test to tell me what it was. That's the only way to know what it actually is when I've had been told so many different tests.



Look, PMedMoe gave you the hint for you to solve the problem yourself.

Do a friggin' site search. There is lots of info here on the FORCE test. Get off your hinny and do some of your own research. Time for spoon feeding is over. Sort yourself out.

---Staff---


----------



## Offstar1029

Kermode said:
			
		

> Dude, it's not a conspiracy. That's the FORCE test. It's a physical evaluation.





			
				TimeOnTarget said:
			
		

> Well I guess when it comes time to do the test, you're going to find out really fast just what exactly it is haha
> 
> P.s. That was the link my recruiter sent me in my job offer pal.





			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Look, PMedMoe gave you the hint for you to solve the problem yourself.
> 
> Do a friggin' site search. There is lots of info here on the FORCE test. Get off your hinny and do some of your own research. Time for spoon feeding is over. Sort yourself out.
> 
> ---Staff---



I just want accurate information which from what I've seen no one appears to have accurate information. I've been given 3 different tests. When I did my interview I was given a sheet that said Force test and the tests were sandbag drag, sandbag lift, beep test, and another that I've forgotten. I've seen the one that say's the Force test is sandbag lift, sandbag drag, intermittent loaded shuttles, and 20 meter rushes. I've been told that it's still the express test a few times but I don't believe it because I know it's the force test. But the damn problem is I've been given several different tests from multiple sources! Which one is correct I've been given the test from multiple sources that are official but they're completely different. You have no idea how much research I've done; I've done so much research I can't even remember 80% of it anymore I have so many conflicting sources of information that I don't care if you give me a source because it might as well be more wrong information for all I know. The only way for me to know what information is correct is to have someone who just did the test tell me what it was.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Just be ready to do every test you've seen thus far. That's the best advice I can give you. If you get yourself into good shape before you get to basic, it won't matter what the tests are.


----------



## Gimpy

Offstar1029 said:
			
		

> You have no idea how much research I've done; I've done so much research I can't even remember 80% of it anymore I have so many conflicting sources of information that I don't care if you give me a source because it might as well be more wrong information for all I know. The only way for me to know what information is correct is to have someone who just did the test tell me what it was.



You've obviously not done any smart research because several people here have told you exactly what the test entails. One of the posts even gives you an official PSP link showing you videos of each component and surprise, surprise, that information is also linked on the CFLRS website at the bottom of the page: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page


----------



## SubSailor

What is up fellas!
Got my call two days ago and am super excited. They said it is unusual that they are only giving me a bit over a week to prepare, but I will do what it takes. Anyway I start BMQ Feb 23rd as well and look forward to seeing some of you. I'm assuming I will be flying out of Toronto because my CFRC was in London, but I will find out when I go to enrollment on the 18th. See y'all there!
 :camo:


----------



## SubSailor

Oh no way, I was actually offered Sonar Op and am really looking forward to it. I am far to excited to think of any questions right now but if you would like to give me any pointers I am open to them!


----------



## Treemoss

M'oh my god... Another Feb 23rd recruit finally.


----------



## SubSailor

Hey I noticed some of you might be stopping over or flying out of Toronto on the 21st, feel free to PM me and maybe add me on FB if you have it, we can meet up ahead of time to get to know each other. I'm going to check this regularly so let me know!


----------



## Treemoss

Yea that'd be cool. Are you swearing in at the Toronto RC on the 18th as well?


----------



## SubSailor

No, I will be swearing in out of London. I am not even sure if I fly out of London, or if its Toronto. I assume Toronto.


----------



## Ei2014

Just got my course number 77E see you all there!!!


----------



## Treemoss

I arrived 40 minutes early. Toronto traffic wasnt even that bad. I still got it.


----------



## Ei2014

Let us know your platoon number! So far were all on the same course #!


----------



## Treemoss

Lol you guys.... 78E.


----------



## Ei2014

BOOOOO haha


----------



## Treemoss

It's ok. 78E is for the cool kids B ).


----------



## SubSailor

I'll be 0078E !


----------



## shooked1

Well I just got the call 2 days before I fly out and start BMQ on the 23rd.


----------



## SubSailor

when do you enroll lol


----------



## shooked1

Friday in toronto. 

This may be a bit  off topic but with really one day to get everything in order I could use some advice. When it comes to civilian clothes what are you bringing it says casual pants and shirts, I only really have jeans and t-shirts should I go out and buy slacks and collared shirts. Also how many sets of running shoes are you guys bringing?


----------



## SubSailor

I am bringing jeans lol, and as far as running shoes I am bringing two pairs.


----------



## Ei2014

I'm brining one pair of sneakers and plan on buying a new pair first weekend off. I spent way too much money getting stuff I needed lol Jeans (no rips) are fine. My husband told me two days worth of civis is sufficient (there's washers there) and it usually only takes 3 days to get all our kits. I'm bringing a mix of dress pants and 1 pair of jeans, a hoodie, 2 long sleeve shirts and a Tshirt and Pjs...i had way more packed but had to take stuff out because it was jammed lol


----------



## shooked1

See thats kinda comforting when it said casual I was like dang am I really going to have to buy three pairs of slacks im never going to wear again.  Now i just have to write my autobiography.


----------



## Ei2014

I have to write mine too. I actually forgot about that !!! Ahhh haha


----------



## SubSailor

lol he reminded me too. Currently writing my auto.


----------



## Treemoss

shooked1 said:
			
		

> Friday in toronto.
> 
> This may be a bit  off topic but with really one day to get everything in order I could use some advice. When it comes to civilian clothes what are you bringing it says casual pants and shirts, I only really have jeans and t-shirts should I go out and buy slacks and collared shirts. Also how many sets of running shoes are you guys bringing?




Here is what I was told, by the Captain of the RC, and the Cpl. who did the enrollment stuff with me. You can wear jeans, but they have to nice jeans. You basically just have to look professional for the first few days is what they said. Unless you own ripped jeans and attire.. there's no need to be at buying a wardrobe for 2-4 days before receiving your kit which you will be wearing indefinitely from then on. Also don't be that guy who wears track pants the entire time...I mean, do what you want lol.. I'm just passing on wise words the staff gave me.


----------



## shooked1

Ya no track pants I have never been able to rock the Ricky from trailer park boys look, I am going to miss my brad thought.


----------



## Treemoss

shooked1 said:
			
		

> Ya no track pants I have never been able to rock the Ricky from trailer park boys look, I am going to miss my brad thought.




Hah! Rock the ricky... those are like that nylon track pants too. Despite the firmness of my behind, I just dislike the freedom of track pants.


Are you doing BMQ yet? Not sure based on your sample but it sounds like you are haha.


----------



## shooked1

No I start on the 23rd just got the call today so I'm kinda running around like a chicken with it's head cut of trying to get stuff sorted out.


----------



## Treemoss

Really!? Wow dude lol, congrats! But damn, that is seriously short notice.


----------



## shooked1

Ya I was kind of expecting call but when they said I was going to leave in 2 days i was kinda shocked, but it's also a kind of advantage no time to worry or over think just get ready and go.


----------



## Treemoss

So when do you swear in then if you were just called? You're definitely on a budget for time haha


----------



## shooked1

I swear in Friday in Toronto and fly out Saturday. I find out all the travel arrangements at my swearing in.


----------



## Treemoss

Oh! Neato, so I'll definitely bump into you then and the others at Pearson then.


----------



## shooked1

Ya hopefully syked to get everything done and get there I can almost start counting the hours.  :camo:


----------



## SubSailor

its gonna be fun fellas, a good experience! ill be the smallest guy there, so you will know who I am! lol


----------



## Ei2014

Don't worry about that! Teamwork! One team one goal! I will be the mother crying missing my kid lol


----------



## Treemoss

SubSailor said:
			
		

> its gonna be fun fellas, a good experience! ill be the smallest guy there, so you will know who I am! lol



Lemme know if you beat 5'6 height :crybaby:


----------



## SubSailor

Nope lol


----------



## shooked1

I guess I'll look like giant next to you guys on parade.


----------



## Treemoss

Nothing left to do but laundry, pack the bags, and find a photo. Literally going to be THAT GUY at this rate.


----------



## Ei2014

Already there! I forgot about the photo I didn't get a frame lol canex here I come!


----------



## Treemoss

Supposed to get the frame at the Canex anyways lol. So you didn't bring a photo then :S?


----------



## Ei2014

I'm just taking a photo I already had printed and framed at home. No time to go get my sons recent pics printed haha


----------



## Treemoss

Lol fair enough. I am so boned. Does it have to be a meaningful picture of someone or can it be multiple people?


----------



## Ei2014

I think a family photo or friend photo would be fine! Definitely!


----------



## SubSailor

Alright fellas and lady, tomorrow is a defining moment in all of our lives. Best of luck, see you soon, and never give up!


----------



## Moore

Got my week 3 patch today. Picture doesn't matter just make sure it's humans you know lol. And the frames here at canex are like cheap plastic things if you want to be fancy just buy one I don't think they'll care. Someone in my pod brought one from home and they didn't get in any trouble at all.


----------



## Treemoss

There are a lot more people here then i thought


----------



## ShadyBrah

More than 60? That's the number I've always guessed!


----------



## Treemoss

There's at least 12 recruits here at the airport. Also as a side note.... ive never been on a plane before. The security guards threw out my shampoo, toothpaste, and soap.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Oh the good ol airport.. Should have kept that stuff in your checked luggage! Enjoy your first flight. I almost crapped my pants the first time I flew. ;D


----------



## Moore

Lol Treemoss I know what you mean. When you get here you'll stand out like a sore thumb until Thursday when you're allowed wearing combats. For the first like week youll be the only people wearing your civvys and there are A LOT more platoons and people here than I thought there was. Like if your platoon takes forever to wake up for breakfast you'll be waiting in line for probably 45-60 minutes. It's a hall full of relish basically lol.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Well hopefully I'll find SOMEONE on here who is selected for next week! I swear in tomorrow morning and will be driving out of Ottawa on Saturday ;D


----------



## frankishe

Hey, got my call today for march 2nd for naval electrician, talk about short notice! Anyway, pleased to meet you


----------



## ShadyBrah

Yea I don't know what I'd do with a week heads up! Glad the calls are finally coming out


----------



## frankishe

I've gotta overnight in Edmonton, Friday I get sworn in, Saturday I'm on a plane. quitting my job tomorrow, and spending Wednesday and Thursday getting everything ready to go. fun for the whole family


----------



## ShadyBrah

Ha I bet. Better than having to wait more though!?


----------



## frankishe

Haha yeah that is very true, had enough of waiting


----------



## ShadyBrah

Got sworn in this morning, met 2 others on my platoon. I assume you're the same as well ; 00079E


----------



## frankishe

Yeah that's the same as me


----------



## skuoc019

So I was just given a offer and was told that my BMQ starts Feb 28, which is a Saturday. Does that mean I'll be with you guys or....

Because there is no Feb.28 BMQ on the website and my recruiter has not contacted me back yet...


----------



## KerryBlue

skuoc019 said:
			
		

> So I was just given a offer and was told that my BMQ starts Feb 28, which is a Saturday. Does that mean I'll be with you guys or....
> 
> Because there is no Feb.28 BMQ on the website and my recruiter has not contacted me back yet...



You leave for CFLRS on the 28th, with March 2 as your start date.


----------



## skuoc019

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> You leave for CFLRS on the 28th, with March 2 as your start date.



Oh lol thanks! Also I suppose they will assign you a bus ticket and departure time as well?


----------



## KerryBlue

skuoc019 said:
			
		

> Oh lol thanks! Also I suppose they will assign you a bus ticket and departure time as well?



Everything will be provided to you on swear in day.


----------



## ShadyBrah

In some(most?) cases I think they will expect you to purchase your tickets and make all travel arrangements. I originally said I was bussing and they said ok see you there... On swear in day all they told our group is that there would be someone waiting at the Montreal airport to send you into St Jean.. But yes a nice big package with all the details will be provided. 

EDIT to add: You can be reimbursed for your travel expenses.


----------



## skuoc019

I replied to the offer by e-mailing them the signed form and saying I accept their offer last night but have not heard back from them yet. Obviously it has only been a day but with my swearing in ceremony this Friday when should I start to panic?  :


----------



## ShadyBrah

You should receive another email, "Employment Offer Part 2" or similar. If you don't get it in the next couple of hours, I would call just to make sure they got your email! Where are you applying out of?


----------



## frankishe

Got all of my stuff bought and packed today as well as signing my papers, and e-mailing them off


----------



## ShadyBrah

Nice! I keep double checking my suitcase making sure I didn't forget anything.. I should be good. And I stocked up on toiletries to last the course  gotta love Walmart sales


----------



## frankishe

Lol! I wish there was a Walmart in my middle of nowhere town, would of made shopping so much easier.

Just going for my last workout before I leave now, hard to believe I used to weigh 260lbs lost 30 of them in 5 months.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Damn, good job! Rest up


----------



## frankishe

We are all gonna need it lol I'm sure they'll be putting us through our paces in no time


----------



## ShadyBrah

I hope so. I hate when I over estimate things  I just can't wait for our first shot at the obstacle course. Oh and the whole field portion


----------



## frankishe

Lol yeah same here, gonna be hard for me, coming from being as out of shape as I was, but if it wasn't a challenge then there is nothing To be gained from it


----------



## ShadyBrah

Exactly. As long as you remember what it's all for. If we make it last week 5 I think the rest will be a breeze


----------



## frankishe

its all gonna be hard, just because we MAY get to stalk the streets of Montreal after week five, doesn't mean we're gonna have a easy time of it, but we'll be more accustomed to what they want us to do, as well as hopefully having more of a team mentality by that time.


----------



## Moore

Did the obstacle course yesterday, by far the most fun I've had on he course so far. Good luck guys I'll be near you in the massive mess lines on Saturday.


----------



## frankishe

great, and good luck to you with the rest of your training


----------



## ShadyBrah

I heard the instructors warm up to the recruits after a while, that's more what I was meaning. But we may just get a hell platoon...Only time will tell! And see you then Moore, if I'm there for dinner time!


----------



## frankishe

Just was sworn in with 7 other guys from our platoon, all good guys


----------



## ShadyBrah

Congrats  Almost time. When are you due to reach St Jean?


----------



## frankishe

7-8ish I fiqure


----------



## ShadyBrah

Well I'll have made myself comfortable by then, so ill see you when you arrive! Travel safe everyone and see you tomorrow!


----------



## rutheh

Hello, 

Just looking to find others who are starting on March 30. I'm swearing in on March 13th in Edmonton. I've started a facebook group too, so let me know if you'd like to join and I'll add you.


----------



## Vance

I start March 30th also. I have my swear in in Chicoutimi, Qc March 10th. Let me know what the facebook page is called and i'll join ) 

Looking forward to meet everyone


----------



## rutheh

It's just called BMQ March 30th  Let me know if you can't find it.


----------



## Vance

Found it


----------



## need2know

Do the applicants get paid for BMQ? If Yes, how much per month? Because I am worried that I wont have enough to financially support myself, Thank you?


----------



## Shamrock

Yes.


----------



## Alderson

Have you gone for your interview yet? They discuss that with you there.

But yes, you do get paid. My friend who's doing his BMQ now says he's getting about $1,200 a month.


----------



## Flatliner

Not sure if anyone here is still keeping an eye out for posts but since both platoons got our posting messages, are any of you headed to PSTC kingston?


----------



## Raymond.A

Anyone starting BMQ that date platoon number R0091E?


----------



## mike42

I'll be there.  Looking forward to it.

See you there.


----------



## lac

Yes I just got my call today. Going through a ton of information, seeing what all I need to do now. Congrats guys. Maybe we should start a facebook page.


----------



## Raymond.A

Yeah I'll start one up ASAP. I've also come in contact with 2 more recruits that will be joining us


----------



## lac

Okay let me know what its called when you get it going.


----------



## Raymond.A

I PM'd you and mike the link to the group check your messages


----------



## Curious00000

Hi everyone,
Was just curious when the dates are for bmq this year (my trade is med tech). Anyone know?
Thanks!!


----------



## Raymond.A

A list of BMQ start and end dates are posted on the CFLRS under graduation ceremonies
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## Curious00000

I know but nothing past march 30...


----------



## fitscott

I received my offer on the March 17th that said I would be required to arrive on the 18th of April. I accepted the offer and my enrollment is March 25th. Haven't been given a platoon number yet, but I'll definitely be there at the same time as you guys.


----------



## Nic.Robinson17

I have to show up before 8am the 18th of april! Looking forward to a great career with the best our country has to offer!!


----------



## fitscott

Nic.Robinson17 said:
			
		

> I have to show up before 8am the 18th of april! Looking forward to a great career with the best our country has to offer!!



Before 0800. Guess you'll be heading in on the 17th.


----------



## McCaffrey

I'll be there too, see you guys there!


----------



## Voldeen

Just got a call with an offer for Weapon Engineering Technician for the navy.

I'll see you all there!!


----------



## Nic.Robinson17

Any infantry guys starting around the 18th of april? (Im from montreal)


----------



## kylepenn

reviving this for anyone going for BMQ March 30th and not in the FB group. Its -->Here<--


----------



## kanataguy1

I'm hoping for that date aswell. The guy who looks after my file is on leave till next week


----------



## Kolzoo

No idea what my course number is, but I'm slated for an April 20th bmq as an Artilleryman.


----------



## kerr007

Ill be in on this course as well, construction tech.


----------



## Colta

My husband just got the call today, he'll be going as Weapons Tech - Land


----------



## lac

Feel free to join the facebook page: bmq April 20th 2015 to get a peek at some of the people you might be training with.


----------



## kanataguy1

I tried looking for it but couldn't find it


----------



## GUS021

I went in Facebook, just wrote "bmq april" into the search engine and then got the group "BMQ April 20th 2015". 

Try that. :nod:


----------



## kanataguy1

Found it


----------



## DeadEye229

Anyone that wants advice about BMQ feel free to message me. I'm graduating BMQ this Thursday thank fuck it's over with


----------



## conrod94

Received my call today and will be joining you all at BMQ on the 20th!!!


----------



## Carpenter

I'll see you guys there.


Construction Tech


----------



## McCaffrey

Platoon 0090E for me. Anyone else?


----------



## fitscott

McCaffrey said:
			
		

> Platoon 0090E for me. Anyone else?



I'm on 0090E


----------



## Fox87

I am!! See you there.


----------



## Coty4th

BMQ April 20th Infantry, just go the call today


----------



## Carpenter

Coty4th said:
			
		

> BMQ April 20th Infantry, just go the call today




Wow, that's a quick application process.


----------



## Che85

Hi, I saw on forces.ca, there is a BMQ starting date on May 25th... I was wondering if anyone is on it. 
I am not. I was wondering how much in advance did you find out about your date for BMQ. 
Thank you!


----------



## DnentonSg

I'm hoping to get loaded onto this course...last time I called up my CFRC they told me my reference checks were still on going. That was about 3 weeks ago..and even two weeks before that people were telling me they received calls so heres to hoping I can make this course date. Good luck!


----------



## theOfficialRJ

I just called the recruiter today to check the status of my application. I was told that my reference checks are done however they are still conducting some checks before they can give me an answer. 

So far I've passed my medical test, fitness test, CFAT, and the interview which means that as far as I know I don't have anything left to do so there's a chance that I might make this batch.  

Could you link me to the page where you found that date?


----------



## Che85

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## Pvt. Link

Hey I am on this course and I found out at the tail end of April so almost a months notice. Hope this helps!


----------



## Che85

Ah great! Thanks!


----------



## robertsanderson

Anyone else here given a BMQ start date of 2015-July-27?


----------



## Colta

Have my interview and medical June 3rd, hoping to make it on for the July 27 BMQ. Did you already get an offer? What trade?


----------



## robertsanderson

Unfortunately I had to turn down my initial offer as I was out of town and wouldn't make it back. It was fly out May 22 and start May 25 giving me less than a week from offer to plane ride. I was offered July 27th yesterday, Armoured, and accepted.


----------



## Colta

Ah okay... well I hope to see you there!


----------



## Luftwaffle

Just faxed my enrollment papers today! I've lurked around army.ca for quite a while and I figured it was finally time to make an account. Looking forward to seeing you all at BMQ!

There was a bit of a laugh regarding my application, though. I called up my recruiting officer on Tuesday to check up on my application and was told that everything was in order, that I'd probably be contacted sooner rather than later, and to call back if I heard nothing in three weeks. I got my job offer call for combat engineer no more than 50 minutes later.
_Sooner, indeed._  ;D


----------



## Spider Begley

Sadly i have to wait until September :'(


----------



## Mercer09

July 27th! I'll be there, got my offer a little over a week ago. can't wait.


----------



## RocketRichard

Can't wait for basic?  Right on.


----------



## mellauren

Hey, I just had my interview and medical this last week but if all goes well I should be ready for the RMS clerk selections at the beginning of July. So I'm really hoping for the July 27th BMQ. (Just need my eyes checked)


----------



## deskjockey43

I think I was merit listed yesterday, so I am really hoping to get an offer for July 27th BMQ.

This is part of the update email I received yesterday morning:  "CRNC and Garda reference checks came back last Friday and have been put into my inbox. If the results were positive you will be grated Reliability Status next and then Merit Listed. I should have time to do that this afternoon."


----------



## theOfficialRJ

I just got a call this morning from a lady who said she was from the recruitment centre saying that they have a job offer for me and that If I accepted I'd be leaving on the 25th of July. She went over a bunch of information and said that all of it would be in an e-mail that I will be receiving. How long did it take for you guys to get the email? I haven't gotten it yet. Also were any of you asked for your SIN number over the phone?


----------



## robertsanderson

My first offer was a phone call. I had to decline (see above for reasoning). I was emailed 6 days later with my second offer. They did request my SIN over the phone.


----------



## theOfficialRJ

robertsanderson said:
			
		

> My first offer was a phone call. I had to decline (see above for reasoning). I was emailed 6 days later with my second offer. They did request my SIN over the phone.



Oh I see. Thanks for the reply. I'll see you at BMQ!


----------



## Leeworthy

Good evening,

Just a quick questions. If a trade shows that army recruits do the "Army Basic Land Course" after BMQ for their trade, am I reading it right that then its only Army DEU or do AF or Navy DEU mbrs go as well?


----------



## Master Corporal Steven

Good day FarmerD,

Each element of the Canadian Armed Forces has their own enviromental training common to all personnal that join that elment. Every member that joins the Army does the Army Basic Land course which covers training specific to operating on the ground. The Navy and Air force also have their own enviromental training common to every member joining those elments specific to the enviroment that they operate in. For example during the common Navy course every member that joins the Navy learns how to be a fire fighter reguardless of their occupation.


----------



## Leeworthy

Thank you.


----------



## GraemeCaughill

My file manager told me I should be getting a call soon for July 27th, I'm merit listed for infantry and combat engineer.


----------



## deskjockey43

As of this moment...I do not know whether I have been merit listed.  Shortly after my last post, I fired off an email to my MCC to get the word about my sec/ref checks.  He responded with the information that Garda had been unable to verify my work history and that he had given my file to an officer cadet to make the necessary calls. I responded with some information about my previous work place that may have helped.  Less than 20 minutes later one of my references let me know he'd been contacted.  Therefore, I will be sending yet another update request to my MCC today.  I would really, dearly love to post that I have made it to the merit list, and am still holding out hope for a July BMQ.

Updated:  Immediate response from my MCC:  I have been Merit Listed as of today!!  So excited


----------



## GraemeCaughill

Updated:  Immediate response from my MCC:  I have been Merit Listed as of today!!  So excited 
[/quote]

That's great news!! What are your trade choices?
Let's hope we get the call soon!


----------



## GraemeCaughill

I posted in Recruits only wondering if anyone is merit listed for a combat arms trade at the moment with no responses. 
So I'm curious if anyone here is awaiting a call for basic training from the combat arms trades?


----------



## geodan

From what the recruiters told me, combat arms selections should be really soon as BMQ and BMOQ start around August/September.


----------



## KerryBlue

BMQ resumes June 27th, I believe. They take a month break between May 25th and June to run BMOQ's for ROTP students. Calls for that have probably already gone out, I believe you will must likely be put on July/Aug BMQ's if selected anytime soon.


----------



## GraemeCaughill

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> BMQ resumes June 27th, I believe. They take a month break between May 25th and June to run BMOQ's for ROTP students. Calls for that have probably already gone out, I believe you will must likely be put on July/Aug BMQ's if selected anytime soon.


This is what I was told as well. My file manager told me I should be getting a call very soon for July 27th as they will be hiring Infantry for that BMQ. The June and early July courses are basically filled at this time I've heard.


----------



## deskjockey43

If you read the small bit after my message block.....you can see my basic time line and that I have applied for RMS clerk


----------



## GraemeCaughill

Sorry I use an app for this forum on my phone and it doesn't show up.
But congrats! Let's hope we get a call soon!!


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> Sorry I use an app for this forum on my phone and it doesn't show up.
> But congrats! Let's hope we get a call soon!!



I'm pretty confident you guys will be loaded onto the 27 July BMQ. And you're lucky if you do because you'll have (hopefully) a lot of time to enjoy the remainder of your summer knowing you'll be starting a great career. I know for myself I have some waivers that need approving but everyday I wake with the will to make myself a better person; increasing my stamina, muscular endurance and also looking beyond the CAF if I don't receive an offer


----------



## GraemeCaughill

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> I'm pretty confident you guys will be loaded onto the 27 July BMQ. And you're lucky if you do because you'll have (hopefully) a lot of time to enjoy the remainder of your summer knowing you'll be starting a great career. I know for myself I have some waivers that need approving but everyday I wake with the will to make myself a better person; increasing my stamina, muscular endurance and also looking beyond the CAF if I don't receive an offer


Well he seemed very confident that I would get selected so fingers are still crossed.
It's a long haul sometimes. If you look at my tag under my post, it's taken me nearly 2 years to get in.
Patience and perseverance will get you to where you need to be.
Keep at it and I'm sure you'll get in!


----------



## GraemeCaughill

I got the call this afternoon, July 27th BMQ, Combat Engineer!
Good luck everybody!


----------



## deskjockey43

Congrats Graeme!!  I have more time to wait since selections for RMS clerk are not until Monday (June 15).  Hopefully I will be posting good news next week.


----------



## Colta

Congrats! I'm hoping that I'll be merit listed soon, next couple weeks and then hopefully getting a call by the end of the month. Don't know if that's a pipe dream right now or not, but here's hoping!


----------



## GraemeCaughill

Thanks guys! 
Good luck on the 15th, hope you get the call!
And Colta if there are no set backs with your file there is still a chance you'll get that date, but August might be a more realistic date.


----------



## Colta

Yeah... there shouldn't be a single set back, everything has gone through smooth so far and I've gotten nothing but great support and help from the CFRC staff. 
I'm hoping where there are 3 platoons going in for that date that I still have a pretty decent shot, but I'd be happy with August too. I just want to get in and get done so I can meet up with my husband sooner. He graduates basic July 9th and then is off to Borden for a 1+ years, which is where I'll be when I finish bmq. 
It took him 3 weeks in March to get his call after his interview and medical and when I originally went back in Feb 2014 (vr due to family issues) I got the call in 4 weeks, so here's hoping!


----------



## CanadianTiger

I have been waiting for my background check to finish since April 27, so I hope I get a call any day now to join you guys for July 27.


----------



## GraemeCaughill

Colta said:
			
		

> Yeah... there shouldn't be a single set back, everything has gone through smooth so far and I've gotten nothing but great support and help from the CFRC staff.
> I'm hoping where there are 3 platoons going in for that date that I still have a pretty decent shot, but I'd be happy with August too. I just want to get in and get done so I can meet up with my husband sooner. He graduates basic July 9th and then is off to Borden for a 1+ years, which is where I'll be when I finish bmq.
> It took him 3 weeks in March to get his call after his interview and medical and when I originally went back in Feb 2014 (vr due to family issues) I got the call in 4 weeks, so here's hoping!


Well I suspect that you should be getting some word soon than! Especially with a prior recruitment. So good luck! Keep us posted!


----------



## GraemeCaughill

CanadianTiger said:
			
		

> I have been waiting for my background check to finish since April 27, so I hope I get a call any day now to join you guys for July 27.


Have you called your cfrc?? You may actually already be merit listed. Usually it's up to you to call and find that out, what trades are you going for?
Give them a call, might get some encouraging news. I know I did.


----------



## JamesDuke93

Hi guys, first post on this forum. Had to create an account because my question is driving me nuts. I called CFRC the other day and they told me my background check was in and they were just waiting for a MCC to check it off and then I would be merit listed. The Sgt told me within days. 

Do you think they will try and get me in for the July 27 BMQ? AND...DeskJockey43 how did you find out when selections were for your trade? Recruiting centre has been really helpful, but getting any specifics is hard from some of them over the phone.

Thanks!
________
Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Applied: Jan 13 2015
CFRC Contact: Feb 2 2015
CFAT: March 21 2015
Medical: April 28 2015 - PASSED
Interview: May 4 2015 - PASSED
Background Check: June 9, 2015
Merit Listed: ?
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:


----------



## jolessana

I found that emailing my military career counsellor was the easiest way to get information. I didn't even need to ask for the selection dates for my trade, which is the same as Deskjockey, he just gave them to me. So you might try emailing and straight up asking. Though the 15 June selection date isn't just for Clerks.


----------



## Rpatten1152

I guess I got pretty lucky, I started my process last October for infantry and signed my contract about 3 weeks ago. Starting BMQ July 27. I was surprised mine moved forward as fast as it did.


----------



## deskjockey43

Rpatten1152:  yes, you are lucky it went so fast, though I am sure it didn't feel fast while you were waiting .  Congrats on getting the call!  I started all this back at the end of October myself, due to some minor hoops to jump through, I am now (sort of) patiently waiting for my call.

JamesDuke93: jolessana is correct, the fastest answers I have received have come from my MCC.  The person who interviewed you should have given you a business card.  That is the person you should contact. A number of them seem to prefer email. Probably because it gives them time to look up your particulars.  Good Luck!!


----------



## GraemeCaughill

JamesDuke93 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, first post on this forum. Had to create an account because my question is driving me nuts. I called CFRC the other day and they told me my background check was in and they were just waiting for a MCC to check it off and then I would be merit listed. The Sgt told me within days.
> 
> Do you think they will try and get me in for the July 27 BMQ? AND...DeskJockey43 how did you find out when selections were for your trade? Recruiting centre has been really helpful, but getting any specifics is hard from some of them over the phone.
> 
> Thanks!
> ________
> Recruiting Centre: Hamilton
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Infantry
> Applied: Jan 13 2015
> CFRC Contact: Feb 2 2015
> CFAT: March 21 2015
> Medical: April 28 2015 - PASSED
> Interview: May 4 2015 - PASSED
> Background Check: June 9, 2015
> Merit Listed: ?
> Position offered:
> Swearing in:
> BMQ:


It's hard to say. There are so many applicants right now for combat arms that the position may be filled. You might be looking at August BMQ which is still pretty good for applying in January.
I'm out of CFRC Hamilton as well and it's taken me a year and 10 months to get a position offered. Sit tight budd, your time will be up soon!


----------



## Rpatten1152

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> Rpatten1152:  yes, you are lucky it went so fast, though I am sure it didn't feel fast while you were waiting .  Congrats on getting the call!  I started all this back at the end of October myself, due to some minor hoops to jump through, I am now (sort of) patiently waiting for my call.



Thanks deskjockey43! Yeah 2 month gaps between my steps sucked, but I was lucky that I had a competitive application. My MCC told me that there was a lot of people applying for combat arms lately.


----------



## NewportArmy

I had to wait about a year to deal with some personal stuff before being able to re-activate my application. I went to the recruiting centre to do this (very very excited!!) and was told to book a medical update (before they sent my application on to Ottawa) via email with the booking clerks. I've followed up but over two weeks later still no appointment... I don't want to be a pain but I also don't want to get lost in the great paper shuffle! Anyone have any ideas on nice ways to ask what's next and who to ask? The last information I got was "we are waiting for our intake management to select you for further processing". And I have no idea what that means - yes, I've looked for threads with this information and haven't found anything. If you know something I don't, help? please?    :nod:

[size=8pt]Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: RMS clerk
Applied: June 2014
CFAT: Passed July 2014
Medical: July 2014/ Update: ?
Interview: 
Merit Listed: 
Position offered:
Swearing in:
BMQ:[/size]


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

It means you have not been selected for further processing so you'll just have to wait. Many of us here have been in the same boat so just be patient


----------



## Loachman

Please be aware of the forum in which you are posting.

From the "Read First" thread http://army.ca/forums/threads/115341.0.html:

"If you are a Canadian Armed Forces member or work in recruiting, and notice a discrepancy in the information provided in this section, please private message one of the team members and we will rectify the issue as soon as possible. Keep in mind that the members of this team work for the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group Headquarters, and therefore have access to the most recent policies."


----------



## ShawnCameron

I have checked and have found that this course is in Meaford or Shilo. Is this still true and how is it determined where you'll go?


----------



## GraemeCaughill

Does anyone know of anyone else attending this BMQ? I don't want to start another topic with the same name as this to inquire as to who has been selected.


----------



## CanadianTiger

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> Have you called your cfrc?? You may actually already be merit listed. Usually it's up to you to call and find that out, what trades are you going for?
> Give them a call, might get some encouraging news. I know I did.



My recruit officer was away last week so I will have to check this week to see, and the trade I applied for is Combat Engineer, same as you I believe.


----------



## GraemeCaughill

CanadianTiger said:
			
		

> My recruit officer was away last week so I will have to check this week to see, and the trade I applied for is Combat Engineer, same as you I believe.


Hmm well def check in, I think that the selections for combat engineer for end of July might be full but I think they are taking combat arms again in august.
Good luck, keep calling for updates!


----------



## Colta

Spoke with a recruiter today... My re-enrollment waiver 'should' be back on Friday and my background check was started on the 11th. So that's good news I suppose. Non of my references have been called yet, but given how the background checks seem to have been going lately, I'm not surprised. He did say that Veh tech, the trade I'm applying for, is still wide open and very in demand, so that's something. Told me to call back next week for hopefully a better update.


----------



## GraemeCaughill

Colta said:
			
		

> Spoke with a recruiter today... My re-enrollment waiver 'should' be back on Friday and my background check was started on the 11th. So that's good news I suppose. Non of my references have been called yet, but given how the background checks seem to have been going lately, I'm not surprised. He did say that Veh tech, the trade I'm applying for, is still wide open and very in demand, so that's something. Told me to call back next week for hopefully a better update.


That's Great! Very encouraging news! Good luck and I hope to hear you're merit listed soon.


----------



## Colta

Got word from one of my references... he just got called today!  I'm so pumped! Hoping I'm merit listed soon!


----------



## GraemeCaughill

Awesome!!! That's very good news! Won't be long now!


----------



## shehasgreeneyes

I got my offer last week for July 27th BMQ. I will be swearing in July 15th in Toronto. See you there!


----------



## mellauren

shehasgreeneyes said:
			
		

> I got my offer last week for July 27th BMQ. I will be swearing in July 15th in Toronto. See you there!



What job did you get?


----------



## Colta

shehasgreeneyes said:
			
		

> I got my offer last week for July 27th BMQ. I will be swearing in July 15th in Toronto. See you there!



Congrats!!


I got word last Friday that my re-enrollment waiver is back and approved and that my background check was just waiting on confirmation from my school and one last employer before that will be done, hoping to be merit listed this week!


----------



## shehasgreeneyes

I got offered Weapons Engineering Technician (Navy). (I just made this profile and I updated my information so now it's all displayed for everyone to see)


----------



## shehasgreeneyes

Colta said:
			
		

> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> I got word last Friday that my re-enrollment waiver is back and approved and that my background check was just waiting on confirmation from my school and one last employer before that will be done, hoping to be merit listed this week!



I hope everything goes smoothly for you! Best of luck.


----------



## MercenaryBlack

I've got my date for the 27th as well


----------



## RMJOE

I am awaiting a letter of employment, for everyone else going to BMQ good luck.


----------



## shehasgreeneyes

MercenaryBlack said:
			
		

> I've got my date for the 27th as well



What trade?


----------



## mariomike

shehasgreeneyes said:
			
		

> What trade?



http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-1369950.html#msg1369950
Reply #4912


----------



## Poacher434

The course is run on many bases. The location that you go will be based upon your Unit's allocation for the course. Generally speaking you will stay within your division/brigade, unless for some reason you are backfilling a position held by another division because your unit has more applicants than positions granted...though for a BMQL that is rare.

Essentially if you're in 4Div, you'll be in meaford.


----------



## CanadianTiger

Hey I was wondering if anyone else ended up getting a call for August 3, figured knowing a few people before I go would be pretty sweet.


----------



## MercenaryBlack

shehasgreeneyes said:
			
		

> What trade?


 Reply #4912 indeed. Infantry


----------



## GraemeCaughill

Awesome stuff!!! little less than a month left till basic, swearing in in Hamilton on the 15th then flying out of Toronto the 25th!
see you guys there!


----------



## ATW91

Hey there,

I also just got notified today that I will be starting BMQ on August 3rd. Counting the days until it begins already


----------



## theOfficialRJ

Just got a reply back from my file manager. I'm on BMQ 99.
Does anybody else know what their course number is since there are three starting on July 27?


----------



## km1984

I will be there


----------



## CanadianTiger

Oh sweet so two others so far, Km1984, what trade are you going into?


----------



## GraemeCaughill

I need to call my manager and find this out as well. I need my military service number and platoon number to complete my next of kin forms.

Is anybody starting their biography?


----------



## deskjockey43

I will be seeing you there


----------



## shehasgreeneyes

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> I need to call my manager and find this out as well. I need my military service number and platoon number to complete my next of kin forms.
> 
> Is anybody starting their biography?



I also need to find out that information. I have completed my autobiography. I typed it up on Microsoft Word to get the word count and layout completed for when I have to write it out by hand. I read somewhere on here they often ask you to do it from scratch depending on your instructor and if that's the case I'll at least have a rough idea of what to write now. I am glad I decided to join/read this forum though becsuse no where in my joining instructions did it indicate anything about a autobiography.


----------



## GraemeCaughill

shehasgreeneyes said:
			
		

> I also need to find out that information. I have completed my autobiography. I typed it up on Microsoft Word to get the word count and layout completed for when I have to write it out by hand. I read somewhere on here they often ask you to do it from scratch depending on your instructor and if that's the case I'll at least have a rough idea of what to write now. I am glad I decided to join/read this forum though becsuse no where in my joining instructions did it indicate anything about a autobiography.


 this forum has helped lots!

And yes I def heard we may need to hand write it but certainly not a bad idea to type it first.
What trade are you?


----------



## mariomike

shehasgreeneyes said:
			
		

> I am glad I decided to join/read this forum though becsuse no where in my joining instructions did it indicate anything about a autobiography.



9 pages of Autobiography advice,

The Autobiography (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/21042.0



			
				GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> What trade are you?



It is in the post directly above yours:

Position offered:June 10, 2015 Weapons Engineering Technician


----------



## shehasgreeneyes

GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> this forum has helped lots!
> 
> And yes I def heard we may need to hand write it but certainly not a bad idea to type it first.
> What trade are you?



Weapons Engineering Technician


----------



## km1984

I am going in as a RMS Clerk-Land. I wanted supply tech but I think this will be fine.


----------



## jolessana

I am also going as a RMS clerk-land! I am excited to count the days down.


----------



## km1984

I am not excited lol well I am but I slacked off with the workouts and am no where near where I want to be. Oh well such is life and I am going to give it my all before and we'll there.


----------



## GraemeCaughill

shehasgreeneyes said:
			
		

> Weapons Engineering Technician


Right on!
See you there!


----------



## wangman

Anyone listed for the 10th of august bmq?


----------



## aiaiai

I'm also listed for 10 AUGUST 2015 BMQ.


----------



## wangman

aiaiai said:
			
		

> I'm also listed for 10 AUGUST 2015 BMQ.



awesome! what trade?


----------



## aiaiai

wangman said:
			
		

> awesome! what trade?



Gonna be a MAT Tech when it's all over. 
I'll also be enrolling in Toronto with you on the same day. Guess we'll see each other on the same flight haha.


----------



## VKCornes

I'm on AUGUST 17. When are you guys signing your contracts? You'll be my senior 😂


----------



## VKCornes

Any recruit lurking here that's going on August 17? I'm from VANCOUVER.


----------



## aiaiai

VKCornes said:
			
		

> I'm on AUGUST 17. When are you guys signing your contracts? You'll be my senior 😂



Swearing in on 5th of August. Pretty funny how we're just one week apart.


----------



## VKCornes

You're starting one week ahead of me but we're swearing in on the 30th of July. Oh well, I'll find you guys haha!


----------



## wangman

I look forward to meeting you aiaiai


----------



## km1984

So who is from where and what age group?


----------



## VKCornes

ATW91 said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> 
> I also just got notified today that I will be starting BMQ on August 3rd. Counting the days until it begins already



Your signature at the bottom says "New Westminster". Is that perhaps CFRC Pacific(Vancouver)? I'm trying to look for the vancouver people here. I just got called after Canada Day and I'm starting on the 17th of August.


----------



## aiaiai

wangman said:
			
		

> I look forward to meeting you aiaiai



Hell yeah man! We're gonna be in this together (along with all the other people in our BMQ platoon of course).


----------



## deskjockey43

km1984 said:
			
		

> So who is from where and what age group?



I am from the Greater Toronto Area and am in the "older" age group


----------



## jolessana

I am from Toronto and 26


----------



## km1984

I am from Edmonton so will be meeting you all in TO for the rest of the flight. I am 31.


----------



## deskjockey43

I will be taking the train, 'cause I can   and still "older"


----------



## Mac0607

I'm scheduled for the 10th of August, too. I'll see you all there.


----------



## jolessana

I am also flying and when I know my travel arrangements I will let everyone know! Deskjockey43 I am glad you get to take the train, are you booking your ticket and getting reimbursed or are they booking it? If you book it via has sales on Tuesdays and you should try to book a business class ticket! Nice seats, lots of room, plus they feed you and give you drinks.


----------



## deskjockey43

They are booking it.  Just like they book your flight.  I will be leaving on the Saturday and depending on the timing, will either see you all at the Montreal airport or at St. Jean.  Other than that we will get details on the travel arrangements at our swearing in.


----------



## ATW91

Hey there,

Yes indeed from Vancouver. I will by flying out on the first of August (not certain on the exact details yet, but I am sure the recruiting centre will update me soon). Just in the middle of making arrangements with the moving and storage company at the moment, and then the swearing in ceremony next week. Also, I am 24 years old for those interested,

cheers,


----------



## km1984

Hi! I am lucky. All I need to do is pack a bag. The animals, house, jeep all stay here in Edmonton as I will 99% be coming back here. The joys of my man having almost 12 years in lol.


----------



## VKCornes

ATW91 said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> 
> Yes indeed from Vancouver. I will by flying out on the first of August (not certain on the exact details yet, but I am sure the recruiting centre will update me soon). Just in the middle of making arrangements with the moving and storage company at the moment, and then the swearing in ceremony next week. Also, I am 24 years old for those interested,
> 
> cheers,



Aye I am from Vancouver too! I'll be flying out 2 weeks after you.


----------



## CanadianTiger

km1984 said:
			
		

> So who is from where and what age group?



I'm resided near winnipeg, Manitoba and I am definitely a youngling compared to you all haha, just barely turned 20.


----------



## dm1

Supposed to be swearing in on July 9 and leaving July 25. Trade I'm going for is Combat Engineer.

Anyone else have a hell of a time dealing with email correspondence? I haven't been able to receive an email from a recruited since November of last year.


----------



## NewportArmy

Can I say I wish I was? I don't think I will be through the process by then... but I sure want to!!!


----------



## RMJOE

I hope to be on that BMQ right now having a PLAR done and cyst removal on July 14th everything should be approved soon though.


----------



## KLawrenuk

I have my swearing in on July 16th and will be flying out on the 25th and starting on the 27th! Trade is Aerospace Control Operator, coming from Vancouver Island.


----------



## BlueAngels14

dm1 said:
			
		

> Anyone else have a hell of a time dealing with email correspondence? I haven't been able to receive an email from a recruited since November of last year.



Emails from the CF for some reason usually end up in my gmail spam folder, even though I've marked it as not spam every time... At least I have been able to receive them in my spam folder though.


----------



## VKCornes

NewportArmy said:
			
		

> Can I say I wish I was? I don't think I will be through the process by then... but I sure want to!!!



When did you start? I hit a bump on my job option regarding my vision. I would have been sent to BMQ much earlier if it wasn't for my vision. First option was Infantry now I'm going in as an NCIOP (hopefully get some NBP>ENBP training).


----------



## GraemeCaughill

I have had a few emails from the RC go to my spam folder. You have to always be checking both.
But great to hear someone else going for the same trade. Good luck and see you there!


----------



## shehasgreeneyes

theOfficialRJ said:
			
		

> Just got a reply back from my file manager. I'm on BMQ 99.
> Does anybody else know what their course number is since there are three starting on July 27?



Mine is 98.


----------



## km1984

Anyone else on this BMQ date? Anyone have a platoon  number yet?


----------



## wangman

Nice Mac! What trade are you enrolling in?

Also, to follow the direction of the other bmq thread - how old are you guys? I'm 22


----------



## jolessana

I am in 101E.


----------



## aiaiai

wangman said:
			
		

> Also, to follow the direction of the other bmq thread - how old are you guys? I'm 22



I'm 20! Super young one here.


----------



## Mac0607

22 as well. Infantry was the trade offered to me.


----------



## km1984

Hmm mm I will have to see if they have word about my platoon number yet. No word from them yet.


----------



## NewportArmy

Wish I was going with all of you in August! I'm so happy for you but also so happy jealous.... if that makes sense! Have an awesome time and show us RMS clerk (wannabes) proud!


----------



## Blaffin

Start August 17th. From Halifax


----------



## Megazoul

I'm scheduled for the 10th agust as well, enrolling in infantry. I'm 19, so i guess i'll be one of the youngest in the platoon.


----------



## VKCornes

Blaffin said:
			
		

> Start August 17th. From Halifax



I wonder if we have the same class. I believe there will be two classes starting on the 17th. What trade are you going after? Congrats btw


----------



## CCCV

0101E!


----------



## Blaffin

Avionics systems tech


----------



## jolessana

Awesome!! It's getting all very real and so close.


----------



## VKCornes

Blaffin said:
			
		

> Avionics systems tech



Going in as an NCIOP.


----------



## Blaffin

Not sure what that means? NCM. How old are you? Have you heard of anyone else with the same start date?


----------



## VKCornes

Blaffin said:
			
		

> Not sure what that means? NCM. How old are you? Have you heard of anyone else with the same start date?



Naval combat information operator. No, I haven't heard anything from anyone around my area. I'm swearing in on the 30th of July so I don't know anybody here yet haha


----------



## berubenic

Im starting the 10th also! But on french platoon


----------



## berubenic

Starting the 10th also! But french platoon
@Megazoul Im 17 so you might not be the youngest lol


----------



## aiaiai

I have a feeling we'll be having a very young BMQ platoon here haha. That means getting jacked up even harder?!


----------



## berubenic

Sure hope so! I'm hoping for lots of PT lol


----------



## aiaiai

berubenic said:
			
		

> Sure hope so! I'm hoping for lots of PT lol



As expected from the mouth of a future infantryman!


----------



## berubenic

Futur Infantryman here also! I'm guessing Infantry school will be the most challenging physically and BMQ will be the most challenging mentally


----------



## aiaiai

berubenic said:
			
		

> Futur Infantryman here also! I'm guessing Infantry school will be the most challenging physically and BMQ will be the most challenging mentally



Oh no, I'm going to be a Materials Technician.

I should have reworded that to "I expected to hear that out of a future infantryman such as yourself."


----------



## Sempai Julia

I was under the assumption that BMQ Land was done in St. Jean directly after BMQ.
I'll be heading to Borden after St. Jean. Is it possible I'll be doing BMQ-L there?
The problem with joining the military is everyone tells you something different. I'm finding out that a good portion of what I thought I knew is incorrect.....I think :facepalm:


----------



## Marchog

I'm not qualified to answer that question. That said...brace yourself for Base Boredom, and the nearby town of Anguish. Where dreams go to die.  8)


----------



## Gbert84

You could end up anywhere after basic. You should just focus on passing each course and not worry about the next one. I was told Kingston after BMQ and ended up in Wainwright Alberta for almost a year.


----------



## berubenic

Ahh okay lol. Stupid me for not seeing your MAT tech in your signature also aha


----------



## GraemeCaughill

shehasgreeneyes said:
			
		

> Mine is 98.


 I'm 98E

I swore in yesterday, now just 9 more full days till basic!!


----------



## mike02

Hey guys, I just accepted an offer for combat engineer starting on the 17th! Can't wait to see you guys there!


----------



## Want to be Navy

Hi I am not sure if you will get this message... But I am in the recruitment process and have applied for Navy Steward. 

Been looking on here for female navy steward's so I can ask a million questions lol

I just received and email to book my appointment for aptitude test. Not very far along but how is your life as a Steward going. Have you been posted to a base as opposed to a ship??? 

Any information from recruitment  up to bmq to present work as a steward  would be good !! I'm 37 and have 3 kids so I know it's going to be a tough process but I want the career very much !! 

Thanks look forward to hearing from you jesso


----------



## mariomike

Want to be Navy said:
			
		

> Any information from recruitment  up to bmq to present work as a steward  would be good !! I'm 37 and have 3 kids so I know it's going to be a tough process but I want the career very much !!



Steward: Training/the work (merged)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/42365.0
8 pages.

Good luck!

BTW This is a 2006 thread.


----------



## CCCV

Does everyone already know flight details and signing date? We are down to the wire now and I still have not heard!


----------



## deskjockey43

Contact your MCC.  If you got an offer you should have been told when swearing in is.  You will get your travel package at swearing in.


----------



## MercenaryBlack

PUMPED!! One week! This is insane, my process was so quick I love it. Gotta take two flights to get to Montreal though, first time having to go through an airport by myself.


----------



## VKCornes

mike02 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I just accepted an offer for combat engineer starting on the 17th! Can't wait to see you guys there!



Where are you from sir?


----------



## mike02

VKCornes said:
			
		

> Where are you from sir?


E-town Alberta [emoji2]


----------



## VKCornes

mike02 said:
			
		

> E-town Alberta [emoji2]



Neighbouring province ) Richmond, BC.


----------



## mike02

VKCornes said:
			
		

> Neighbouring province ) Richmond, BC.


Nice! What trade are you going in for? I'm going for combat engineer


----------



## km1984

I swear in July 31st and fly august 1st.


----------



## Totalana

Going as Combat Engineer , from Halifax


----------



## VKCornes

mike02 said:
			
		

> Nice! What trade are you going in for? I'm going for combat engineer



Naval combat information  operator.


----------



## mike02

VKCornes said:
			
		

> Naval combat information  operator.


 Nice!

Anyone know which platoon they are in yet?


----------



## km1984

mike02 said:
			
		

> E-town Alberta [emoji2]


I am from E-town but start the week before you. When do you swear in?


----------



## mike02

km1984 said:
			
		

> I am from E-town but start the week before you. When do you swear in?


I swear in on the seventh, you?


----------



## km1984

mike02 said:
			
		

> I swear in on the seventh, you?


July 31st.


----------



## km1984

Whoops though, I start 2 weeks ahead of you not one lol. I start august 3rd.


----------



## mike02

km1984 said:
			
		

> Whoops though, I start 2 weeks ahead of you not one lol. I start august 3rd.


Haha all good.


----------



## CCCV

Thanks! I did that, but nothing yet. Tomorrow is another day though! All I know is I'm there for the 3rd haha
Cannot wait to meet you all.


----------



## CanadianTiger

km1984 said:
			
		

> I swear in July 31st and fly august 1st.



Damn that is close to one another, I swear in July 21 and fly out august 1st. I find out everything in a couple days.


----------



## km1984

CanadianTiger said:
			
		

> Damn that is close to one another, I swear in July 21 and fly out august 1st. I find out everything in a couple days.


Lmao yes it is. Thank goodness I got the info email with lists of what's needed a couple weeks ago. Would be hard to run around all in one day.


----------



## Sempai Julia

I guess I'll be joining you boys on the 17th.
I'm going for Mat Tech.
Swearing in on the 5th.
I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## IaminCanada

Hello,

My son is taking the CFLRS program now. I want to visit him. I am wondering if I am allowed to take the shuttle bus at Montreal-Trudeau Airport to the destination.

Thanks


----------



## deskjockey43

cccv: Have you got a swear in date yet?


----------



## CanadianTiger

jolessana said:
			
		

> I am in 101E.



Same, mate


----------



## Cperry

I just found out this week that I will be starting BMQ on August 17th as well. I am from Oshawa, but due to that detachment being phased out I was transferred to the Toronto Recruiting Centre.  I'll be swearing in for Military Police on August 17th out of Toronto.


----------



## Sempai Julia

Cperry said:
			
		

> I just found out this week that I will be starting BMQ on August 17th as well. I am from Oshawa, but due to that detachment being phased out I was transferred to the Toronto Recruiting Centre.  I'll be swearing in for Military Police on August 17th out of Toronto.



Well done CPerry!!
Military Police eh?
So you must be in pretty great shape.
Tell you what, you help me drag my sorry ass over the 6' wall, I help with your ironing


----------



## Sempai Julia

I've wanted to be in the military since "Christ was a corporal" if you'll excuse the cliché.
Now, at 43, I'm realizing that dream.
All my life I have been considered fit or athletic even elite at one point.
One thing I never took to was running. I can jump rope until the cows come home, I love HIIT training, but running.....no thank you.
Now here I am 3.5 weeks out from BMQ busting my butt trying to find my stride but to little avail.
My Shihan (karate instructor) assures me it's just my body isn't use to the movements and that my ability will catch up with my fitness level.
I sure hope so as I'm running low on time. I don't want to be seen as "unfit" when that's not the case. I'm just crap at running.
But, as my husband says, I'm always the optimist and I will prevail. I believe that whole heartedly, perhaps my new found BMQ family can help me find my stride.
Until the 15 of August I will just keep pushing.


----------



## mariomike

Sempai Julia said:
			
		

> I'm just crap at running.



Some advice here,

Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0;nowap
18 pages.


----------



## CCCV

I believe! They are trying for the 27th via VTC!


----------



## Sempai Julia

mariomike said:
			
		

> Some advice here,
> 
> Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0;nowap
> 18 pages.


Thank you, I have been putting some great advice found there to use.


----------



## deskjockey43

Good luck and see you there!


----------



## BigM031

I am also signed for BMQ July 27th for infantry. Course 99, I'm sure I'll see some of you guys there, but it seems like you're mostly 98.


----------



## VKCornes

Sempai Julia said:
			
		

> Well done CPerry!!
> Military Police eh?
> So you must be in pretty great shape.
> Tell you what, you help me drag my sorry *** over the 6' wall, I help with your ironing



Oi oi haha! We'll help you get stronger instead  :nod:


----------



## VKCornes

Since you do martial arts I'd expect you have a decent cardio. Now you just gotta get used to running. Focus on running at a steady phase and focus on distance rather than speed/time. When you are comfortable running, say 3 to 5 km at a steady phase now do a 2KM run as fast as you can. Go on Google maps, graph your running route starting from your house to point A. When you pick a point the needle will show on the map and you can always drag it to where you want and at the same time, it will show you the distance  Run every other day. Alter the 3 to 5 km run and 2KM run or do distance run, rest day, distance run, rest day, 2KM run.


----------



## CCCV

Thanks! I cannot wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Sempai Julia

VKCornes said:
			
		

> Oi oi haha! We'll help you get stronger instead  :nod:



I can't tell you how excited I am about BMQ.
I have learnt, from karate, to turn off my mind and just do as I'm told. Believe that my instructors know more then me and trust them completely. 
I fully expect to be broke down and then rebuilt in my fitness and I'm just vibrating from the excitement of the new skill set I'll have leaving BMQ. Running being one of them.


----------



## Pedroguevara23

Gentlemen,

I will also start BMQ August 3, 2015. I fly out from Toronto is anyone else also flying out from YYZ? At this point the excitement is palpable for me especially after such a long wait for this moment. Looks my forward to meeting you all and godspeed. 





Recruiting Office: CFRC Toronto
Officer/NCM: NCM
Reg/Reserves: Reg
Choice 1: ACISS
Choice 2: Weapoms Tech
Choice 3 Vehicle Tech Land 
Application date: 31, October 2014
First Contact: 16, February 2015
CFAT: 26, March 2015
Interview: 26, May 2015
Medical: 21, May 2015
Interview: 26, May 2015
Merit Listed: 2, July 2015
Position Offered: ACISS
Swear In: 29, July 2015
BMQ: 3, August 2015


----------



## dm1

BigM031 said:
			
		

> I am also signed for BMQ July 27th for infantry. Course 99, I'm sure I'll see some of you guys there, but it seems like you're mostly 98.


I've got 99 as well.   >


----------



## deskjockey43

Some of us are ladies, but we'll let that go    There are at least two of us from  the Toronto RC who will be swearing in with you on the 29th (next Wednesday! !!!!!) And one going by plane.  I myself am taking the train, but will meet up again at the airport in Quebec.


----------



## jolessana

I am flying but am hoping to fly out early to spend time with friends before I have to be at bmq.


----------



## CanadianTiger

Man, A lot of you guys are from ON. I feel pretty alone here at MB haha.


----------



## Pedroguevara23

Sorry ladies should've known there would some of you! Look forward to swear in day,  see you all there


----------



## Jaeger

Late to the party but 18 year old starting BMQ August 10th, offered Infantry.

Cheers,

- Jarryd R


----------



## berubenic

Nice another Infanteer! When and where is your enrollment ceremony?


----------



## Jaeger

Hi Nic,

We met on Canadian Forces Applicants, 

My enrolment ceremony is July 30th, at Victoria BC,

Cheers,

- Jarryd R


----------



## berubenic

Oh shit ahah. Didn't realize it was you


----------



## mike02

Does anyone know what platoons they are in? I know its not really pertinent at this stage of the game, I'm just curious.


----------



## RMJOE

CanadianTiger said:
			
		

> Man, A lot of you guys are from ON. I feel pretty alone here at MB haha.


Go MB I am also from MB awaiting selection process good luck with BMQ.


----------



## Cperry

Sempai Julia said:
			
		

> Well done CPerry!!
> Military Police eh?
> So you must be in pretty great shape.
> Tell you what, you help me drag my sorry *** over the 6' wall, I help with your ironing



Thanks Sempai Julia.  I'm in decent shape but have been slacking. I love to run so I have that going for me. I can only imagine we're all going to need help getting over that wall  lol


----------



## VKCornes

mike02 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what platoons they are in? I know its not really pertinent at this stage of the game, I'm just curious.



Swearing in on the 30th. I'll post here ASAP when I get mine.


----------



## Harnoisa

Anyone is listed for their BMQ in french for the august 10 here ?

Quelqu'un est listé pour leur bmq le 10 aout ici ?


----------



## Sempai Julia

mike02 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what platoons they are in? I know its not really pertinent at this stage of the game, I'm just curious.



Not sure about my platoon, but I'm in serial 105E.


----------



## berubenic

Yah, moi je commence le 8! Peloton 103F  Quel metier?


----------



## Harnoisa

Infanterie, par contre j'ai aucune idée du peloton comment le sais tu ? Ma céromonie d'assermentation est le 4 aout


----------



## mike02

I swear in on the 7th, I'll post here as soon as I can as well. Man it's all happening so fast, is everyone excited to get screamed at for not
Having our rooms to perfection?? I know I am!!


----------



## Megazoul

Pareil, je commence le 10 et je vais dans l'infanterie!
Moi j'ai trouve le numero de peloton ici :
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page
(Dans la partie ceremonies de graduation)


----------



## Harnoisa

Ok so I guess on n'est dans le meme j'ai ete verifier yen a seulement 2 un en anaglais et l'autre en francais cette journee la


----------



## Harnoisa

As tu deja ete faire ton assermentation ?


----------



## berubenic

Vous faite votre assermentation ou?


----------



## Harnoisa

A montreal le 4 aout a midi


----------



## berubenic

Dans scas la on va svoir le 4 aout


----------



## Harnoisa

Parfait, ajoute moi sur facebook. Alex harnois j'ai une casquette grise t shirt blanc


----------



## Megazoul

Moi aussi je fais ca le 4!  Ca commence bien


----------



## berubenic

@Megazoul Mtl aussi?


----------



## Harnoisa

Add moi aussi mega


----------



## Megazoul

Ouais mtl


----------



## berubenic

Nice, vous avez quel age? Moi j'ai 17, jsens que jvais etre le plus jeune dla gang


----------



## CCCV

Everything is set for Monday! Flying in late Friday evening. Phew! Cutting it close haha


----------



## Leeworthy

Have fun everyone. RMS is an awesome trade! I did 10 years as one lol.


----------



## km1984

1 week left!! Still no idea what my platoon number is. Back from holiday's and now it's running around getting the final items.


----------



## CCCV

KM1984.. Same age if you were born that year. 

I have the most rediculous question..when it says Qty 6 underware complete? What is that supposed to signify? Material? Or all the same like our socks? I am assuming it is the material as the guys do not have "complete" on their list. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## km1984

OK so from a friend who had to do this year's ago with his fire partner. Qty 6 underwear complete means bras and underwear; however do not be like his fire partner and bring thongs. He had to put cream on the area that chafed. I went out and bought a couple packs of briefs lol. Also yes, I was born that year. Glad to know someone is my age


----------



## CCCV

Haha! Thanks for the verification! I appreciate it.


----------



## deskjockey43

Since I have been guessing up to this point (with some exceptions), out of curiosity,  who is female and who is male on our bmq so far?  I am female and since I did not clearly state before, I am chronologically 43.


----------



## km1984

I am female, well at least I was this morning hahaha


----------



## Leeworthy

make sure your underwear are the same color. I don't know 100% if you use your civi ones In your locker for inspections or your army issued ones. We didn't have army issue when I was in lol


----------



## CCCV

Female..31


----------



## CCCV

Leeworthy said:
			
		

> make sure your underwear are the same color. I don't know 100% if you use your civi ones In your locker for inspections or your army issued ones. We didn't have army issue when I was in lol


Thank you!


----------



## jolessana

I am 26 and female


----------



## Riverskydelta

Hey everyone who is starting BMQ soon. 
Congrats and best piece of advice I can give someone is go in with a positive mind set and be excited about everything you will learn


----------



## CanadianTiger

I'm twenty and female. I feel so alone I seem to be the only one in a combat field haha


----------



## km1984

I chose a purple trade because my man is in and I want a better chance of being posted in the same town haha.


----------



## CanadianTiger

km1984 said:
			
		

> I chose a purple trade because my man is in and I want a better chance of being posted in the same town haha.



Totally makes sense to me. Plus people go into what suits best for them


----------



## km1984

CanadianTiger said:
			
		

> Totally makes sense to me. Plus people go into what suits best for them


Clerk was my second choice. First was supply and I would have rather gotten that one but I am going to try clerk out.


----------



## deskjockey43

Clerk was my only choice


----------



## jolessana

Same with me, I thought a lot of other things were really cool and I wish there would be a way to test things out, but long term I could only see myself loving clerk


----------



## KingWongQc

Yeah !!! aussi peloton 103F le 10 août !!

SSICA !!! assermentation le 5 août par contre.... à montréal aussi !! 

anyways on va se voir à St-Jean !!


----------



## KingWongQc

et je ne pense pas être le plus jeune ni le plus vieux avec mon 29 ans !!


----------



## wangman

A little less than two weeks ahead of us until bmq!


----------



## km1984

3 days till my swearing in! 4 days till we all fly or train to BMQ.


----------



## deskjockey43

And now we are all sworn in!  Everybody ready to go?  41 hrs till my train leaves!!!


----------



## ATW91

Feeling more ready as each day passes. 

Finished up at the old job a few days ago and got everything in order for my accumulated vacation pay and last paycheque. Recently got everything sorted out with vehicle insurance and made arrangements for it to be looked after; now just getting ready for the moving company the forces contracted to come by tomorrow and then I'm set to fly out Saturday morning. Definitely looking forward to starting the new chapter.


----------



## km1984

I swear in tomorrow morning. Got my bag packed, getting a few forms ready to go then it's time to relax and enjoy my house for the last night. Bed early though as it has been a really rough rough day.  Less then 48 hours!


----------



## jonathancharrier

Got my offer on Wednesday. I will be a traffic tech. After a year and a half I am finally heading to bmq on September 7th!!


----------



## VKCornes

I just read my papers again and my recruit class would be 03613.


----------



## CanadianTiger

Today is the day. I'll be in lovely Montreal at 13:36pm, can't wait to see you all.


----------



## mike02

VKCornes said:
			
		

> I just read my papers again and my recruit class would be 03613.


Where on your recruiting papers did it say that?


----------



## VKCornes

On the job offer document. I had to sign another copy of it, that's when i saw it.


----------



## WesternFive

Turned down Mar Eng in hopes of getting my number 1. Wouldve been that date too. Lets hope I get in. Congrats man.


----------



## Sempai Julia

My heart is breaking to have to say I won't be joining you guys after all.
I've been in and out of the hospital since Wednesday.
Turns out I've developed an "impressive" blood clot in my leg that has had me immobilized all wknd.
Bright side to this is that the clot was formed by something I can eliminate easily from my life. Doctor said once cleared up I won't likely ever get one again 
So I'm going in to see about postponing basic.
Fingers crossed.
Best wishes guys for a safe and exciting BMQ.


----------



## mike02

Sempai Julia said:
			
		

> My heart is breaking to have to say I won't be joining you guys after all.
> I've been in and out of the hospital since Wednesday.
> Turns out I've developed an "impressive" blood clot in my leg that has had me immobilized all wknd.
> Bright side to this is that the clot was formed by something I can eliminate easily from my life. Doctor said once cleared up I won't likely ever get one again
> So I'm going in to see about postponing basic.
> Fingers crossed.
> Best wishes guys for a safe and exciting BMQ.


Sorry to hear that sempai! Hopefully you heal up soon and can make to St.Jean in due time!


----------



## Blaffin

VKCornes said:
			
		

> I just read my papers again and my recruit class would be 03613.


That is the numbers I have also, see you soon


----------



## SpeC1997

hey received my offer Tuesday got armoured will be there september 7th


----------



## jonathancharrier

Hey spec1997 congrats I will see you there.. What recruiting centre are you with ? I'm at Barrie .


----------



## NewportArmy

What was your selection date to have you starting Sept 7th?


----------



## jonathancharrier

Hi there , I got the job offer I think around the 28th or 29th of July


----------



## NewportArmy

Thanks


----------



## SpeC1997

mine is Victoria but i live way up north


----------



## NewportArmy

Hey SpecC1997, I'm out of Vic too. When was your interview? and CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Vulpin

Who all is going to the September 14th BMQ? Just got my offer today for AVNtech.


----------



## Matthew.p

Hey, I just got my offer for Vehicle Technician yesterday to start sept 14.


----------



## NewportArmy

CONGRATULATIONS! which recruiting centre are you out of? I applied through Victoria, BC


----------



## Vulpin

Applied through Ottawa.


----------



## Matthew.p

Applied in BC, New Westminster.


----------



## NewportArmy

and i'm not listed for September 14th BMQ... yet I hope soon?! I feel like I'm just waiting but I'm so excited for all you that are going before!!!


----------



## SpeC1997

i had my interview , medical and tests same day around the end of may


----------



## paulboudreau

Congratulations, after a long process I'm in and heading to BMQ on the 5th, starting on the 7th


----------



## Vulpin

The Cpl who had sent me my offer said there was only 5 people confirmed for the 14th at this time, so there are still plenty of spots :]


----------



## Andy Penguin

Hey guys looks like ill be heading out too on the 5th from the North Island also.



			
				WesternFive said:
			
		

> Turned down Mar Eng in hopes of getting my number 1. Wouldve been that date too. Lets hope I get in. Congrats man.



I decided to bite at the engineering, 2nd pick. best of luck to you.


----------



## jonathancharrier

I'm flying out of Toronto on the 5th, anyone else joining me ? See you all there !


----------



## Chanbomb11

Hey guys, got the call today! See you there! I'm in for infantry and, I am coming from Toronto.


----------



## mariale.ds.03

Hi, I got my offer yesterday for NCI-op. Heading out from Toronto. Looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## eharps

Hey guys, 

Glad to hear that all of you have finally made it! I was just curious on average how long you sat on the merit list? My reference check came back and I am eager to head out to BMQ as well.

Hope to join you guys soon


----------



## Jushewa

Hey guys! See you all on the 14th, going for AVS tech. Coming from Pet and enrolling on the 8th in Ottawa. So excited to get this started.


----------



## Un_Bridled

Greetings,
I am here to seek advice, if there is any to be had on the topic. Hopefully it is ok for me to ask and this is the correct place.
My fiancé is going though Basic training. It has been his life long dream and I feel like he maybe went in there with to naïve of a view, thinking that everything would go smoothly now that he made it through the recruiting process. I know he is struggling. I believe especially with the inspections, amount of beratement, and that most of his platoon does not want to work as a team and it is dragging them all down. He is very worried about failing. 
I am attempting to be as supportive as possible. Not distract or demand or tell him anything bad from home, I do tell him that its all going to be ok, everything will get better, not to quit, and that the instructors purpose is to be hard on them and change them, just let it roll off. 
I feel like most of this is empty sounding, as I have not been there, and I am not sure if general civi life is relatable. And my usual response I was raised with was nut up.
I have been doing my reading on some of the training format, protocol, tips and tricks, abbreviations, ect. To try and understand more.

Thank you in advance for any advice. :bowing:


----------



## Jarnhamar

The more he is thinking of home, talking to you and attached at the hip to his cell phone texting and calling the harder it will be, in my opinion.

Recruits need to shut the world out and pull together on their own or suffer for it.


----------



## Vulpin

I was on the merit list for a little less than 2 weeks. If anyone of you would like to join I have made a facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/1514317138859783/


----------



## Cbbmtt

If he has trouble with one task and is good at another, make sure he talks with people that may be good at the tasks he is not and trade. Example; I was great at shining boots while I sucked at ironing, to this day I have ironed maybe 3-4 times but shined dozens of  boots.

I didn't have a spouse while I was at basic but I have a son. Honestly, my moral went down every time I talked to my son because I missed him so much. 

A guy on my basic was so distressed he wanted to VR (voluntary release), so I asked him "Why are you here?" He stated to me he wanted to have a career and to support his wife and kid. I told him "Then do what you gotta do to make them proud and to 3 months is no time at all in the long run of having a normal life" He is still in and is very happy and never looked back. 

3 months is nothing.


----------



## Loachman

Un_Bridled said:
			
		

> I know he is struggling. I believe especially with the inspections, amount of beratement



He needs to realize that much of this is a game as well as a process.

Regardless of how perfect a person's kit is for an inspection, fault will be found, especially during the early stages of a course.

Stress is imposed, in order to see who can deal with it and who cannot.

None of this is personal.

Motivation is the major key to success. If he wants to pass, he needs to want to pass. Ability to learn and perform is also critical, of course, but is secondary to the will to carry on regardless of what is thrown at him.



			
				Un_Bridled said:
			
		

> most of his platoon does not want to work as a team and it is dragging them all down.



How far into this are they?


----------



## geo

My son went thru his basic last summer. He was separated from all forms of technology for 4 weeks. The best thing ever.... It allowed all the troops to bond together... Without the input from friends and family who do not understand.... Ask him now, and he would agree.... But it's like quitting smoking while it happens.


----------



## CanadaProud2011

Hey guys,

Congrats to everyone and hope to see you on the 14th!  Coming from Halifax, NS for EOTech.


----------



## BinRat55

Hundreds of thousands of us completed basic training. There are over a hundred thousand different opinions of basic training. Some of us are old school (Cornwallis) some of us not-so-old-school (MegaPlex) however nothing changes the fact that everyone of us that wear a uniform today, and have worn a uniform in the past have gone through the start of becoming a Canadian Soldier.

I told my son prior to his departure to Saint Jean a few years ago a few nuggets that I will share with you:

- Don't be cocky. You don't know it all and you never will. Everyone will need help and at some point, you will be someones lifeline.
- Don't be disrespectful - to ANYONE. The young, awkward kid next to you or the Warrant Officer that tells you to clean up someone else's mess. Both deserve your attention.
- You are the lowest rank possible. You will be shat upon - take it. It will not last, (and like Loachman stressed) it's not personal.
- Be the grey man. Don't draw needless attention to yourself. 
- Do it and do it as fast as possible. If you are done before others, assist them. Teamwork begins with you.
- You are a soldier. We train right from day 1 for the battlefield, hoping to never be there but knowing if we are, we are the finest trained force in the world. It HAS to come from somewhere.

As others in this thread have rightfully put it, it will get better. In one ear, out the other - retain what's necessary. Mind in neutral - do what needs to be done, learn things and it WILL get better. Becoming discouraged is normal, but the measure of a soldier is how quickly you pick yourself up, dust yourself off, find your dropped mag and reload.

He will do fine. We aren't here to break him, but to build him. And in order to do this, sometimes we have to "CLR a few layers of civi away first!"


----------



## observor 69

It sounds cliché but the one thing that has seen me through a few courses is 
"Take it one day at a time." 

That and everything  BinRat55 just said.


----------



## BinRat55

You know what I always did... and still do during intense circumstances? I say to myself "Supper is only a few hours away. It WILL be here no matter what."

See, I like food.  ;D


----------



## mellauren

Just heard, sept 21st. Anyone else out there have that date yet? Last one to graduate before Christmas. 
RMS clerk, navy. 

[Edit title to reflect a 2015 Crse date.]


----------



## skip12

Hi Mellauren ! 
I start de french QMB at this date ! Boatswainin the navy.


----------



## Gemmajayne@shaw.ca

I'll be there for Sept 14 training!! Received and accepted offer for Supply Tech.

(coming from Victoria, BC)


----------



## m.i.s.t.e.r.d

I'm also starting french BMQ on the 21rst but they told me  I'd have to be there on the 19th.


----------



## .Fred

Bmq 19th in St-jean


----------



## mellauren

Hey Fred and carcosa, what are you guys going for?
Also there in the 19th.  Leaving from Halifax, you guys?


----------



## m.i.s.t.e.r.d

I'm from Saint-eustache, on the north shore of Montreal. I  chose artillery soldier,  is everyone doing the bmq in French?


----------



## skip12

Carcosa: je vais être de la partie pour le 19 septembre ! Je suis de Gatineau.


----------



## Valhrafn

I'll be arriving on the 19th for the BMQ on Monday 21st.
Infantry soldier. 

I thought they held separate bmqs for english and french. Maybe two are starting around the same time?


----------



## .Fred

French here, from Montreal.
Vehicle Tech


----------



## .Fred

Looking forward to meetinf you guys


----------



## Eldridge

Hey guys got the call today for sept 21st BMQ too. Army Communications and informations systems specialist. Can not wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Rose97

I just got the call today, I was offered an infantry position. BMQ on the 21st for me


----------



## mellauren

Valhrafn, there are different platoons starting at the same time some will be french some English, was told they didn't interact much but as still sister platoons and will graduate together and compete against each other.  Stuff like that. 
Looks like 2 English and 1 french platoons this time.


----------



## NewportArmy

Want to be there with you! Anyone know if there are any more spots for RMS clerks in this fiscal year?


----------



## Thomdrils

Marchog said:
			
		

> I'm not qualified to answer that question. That said...brace yourself for Base Boredom, and the nearby town of Anguish. _Where dreams go to die._  8)



Man, I've heard this applied to pretty much any postings in the CAF. Honestly Borden is not that bad, at least its not Shilo. Toronto is but a short drive away if your interested in city life.


----------



## Thomdrils

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> You know what I always did... and still do during intense circumstances? I say to myself "Supper is only a few hours away. It WILL be here no matter what."
> 
> See, I like food.  ;D



This is great advice, I always focused on the next meal and before I knew it would be the end of the day. Food is a great motivator  ;D


----------



## 19enjoi89

I am also starting on the 21st. I officially start on the 19Th. I am joining as an ACISS.      I'm going to be in one of the English platoons. BMQ wont be to far from my house lol. I'm from St-jean.  Can't wait to meet all of you.


----------



## Mr.Sister

Hey,

So I recently started BMQ and this is what I wanna do with my life, except I have a small problem. I have a mortgage that is getting out of hand and I am considering consumer proposition or bankruptcy. Does it mean I will be fired from the CF?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Mr.Sister said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> So I recently started BMQ and this is what I wanna do with my life, except I have a small problem. I have a mortgage that is getting out of hand and I am considering consumer proposition or bankruptcy. Does it mean I will be fired from the CF?



Are you Regular or Reserve?

If Reg Force, how did this information not get processed at the Recruiting Centre before enrollment? Your finances are part of your background check.

However, to answer your question, if you become an administrative burden to the CAF (taking time off to attend bankruptcy hearings, garnishment of wages, creditor calls to your unit, etc) you can be released. The chances of that rise with the less training you have. Getting rid of you at the beginning will save the CAF money, training and administrative time. Best go talk to your CoC, before things get too out of hand.


----------



## NewportArmy

I will be there! RMS Clerk - Army


----------



## jonathancharrier

Good day. So I'm off to basic tomorrow afternoon. Just a question out of curiosity regarding pay. I understand my take home pay and whatnot at basic, just wondering what the pay is right after, like during PAT or my occupational training. Thanks a lot, I'm super stoked to begin the new chapter of my life ( going for traffic tech )


----------



## George Wallace

We have a very long thread on PAY.



Thread LOCKED.


----------



## mellauren

Excited for you Newportarmy.
Two more weeks!  I'm swearing in on Tuesday in Halifax. Slowly starting to get my stuff all together.


----------



## NewportArmy

nice there will be one other RMS clerk! I'm flying out of Victoria *I'm guessing since I live on Vancouver Island.


----------



## Leeworthy

Is this the only thing you are having issues with. If so could you sell yoir home and use the capital to pay off your debt? If your reg force your going to be posted anyways. Save yourself the hassle and sell. Rent a place for the time being if you have a spouse living there? Just a thought


----------



## BinRat55

http://intranet.mil.ca/en/defence-admin-orders-directives/5000/5019-8.page (Private Debts)


http://intranet.mil.ca/en/defence-admin-orders-directives/5000/5019-2.page (Administrative Review)

I realize you may not have immediate access to the DAODs, however they amplify a bit of what recceguy states. The key is getting it under control early. We all have had our ups and downs, meet your problems head-on, do **** around and fix it now. He's correct when he says they can dump your a$$ early - less investment in you, the easier it is. Don't make it easy - own your mistake and show a willingness to fix it and most importantly - learn and don't REPEAT!!


----------



## JJAM1990

I'll be joining you guys for the 21st start date. Flying out from Calgary and I'm joining as a sonar operator for the navy.


----------



## Rose97

Anyone else swearing in on the 16th in Toronto?


----------



## Stronghold

Hey guys!!! Just got the call I'll be heading to BMQ on the 19th for the 21st!!
Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Valhrafn

I'll be swearing in 9 September in Hamilton.


----------



## Garcia

Hey rose, i will also be swearing on the 16th, in toronto, starting on the 21th, but they havent told me when or how to get to bmq..


----------



## Eldridge

Hey Rose and Garcia, I am also doing my swearing in ceremony in Toronto. Also, they gave me the option of taking the train or driving myself.


----------



## Garcia

They also gave me that option, but i sold my car in the beggining of the year, so i guess i will be taking the train.. But they want us to be there on the 21th? Or before, so we can start on the 21 the BT
What are you joing as rose? Communications, thats cool.. 
I am going for avionics systems tech..


----------



## Eldridge

they want us there the 19th i think


----------



## JJAM1990

The recruiter had informed me that my flight would be for the 19th so I'm guessing we're all on the same page.


----------



## Stronghold

Ill be coming in from PEI, so I hope I don't have to drive or take a train lol

The 19th is move in date,  20th to unpack and settle with meet and greet and 21st is start time at 5am


----------



## Valhrafn

JJAM1990 said:
			
		

> The recruiter had informed me that my flight would be for the 19th so I'm guessing we're all on the same page.


Yup, same thing here


----------



## Eldridge

I know some other groups have made BMQ facebook groups..should we do one? or not ruin the surprise?


----------



## Valhrafn

Eldridge said:
			
		

> I know some other groups have made BMQ facebook groups..should we do one? or not ruin the surprise?


I wouldn't mind joining one if it's made.


----------



## Garcia

I received an email saying that mu enrolling date was changed to the 15th of sep. Anyone else got that date changed??


----------



## Eldridge

ya they changed my enrolment date from 16th to 15th due to the amount of people. So see you there on the 15th.

Also if anyone wants to join a group for this on Fb, just pm me.


----------



## Garcia

Im flying in from brazil, and i was supposed to be coming back from my vacation on the 20th, i already changed my flight to the 14th, ariving the 15 at 7 am, i payed 450 dol. not i might have to chenge again.. :S


----------



## 19enjoi89

My swear in date is on the 17Th. Have any of you got instructions on what to bring to BMQ? I was told I would get info on the 17Th but that wont give me much time to get the things needed. I wouldn't mind joining a fb page either if it was available.  ;D


----------



## 19enjoi89

I have just started a group for those who want to join in.                                   

https://www.facebook.com/groups/893789907380115/


----------



## Stronghold

Put my request in to the facebook page, I have the list of what you need that I can send to you via facebook
My names nick,  message me on there


----------



## rpidge

Hey NewportArmy, I will be flying out of Vic as well on the 19th for BMQ on the 21st! Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Garcia

Lets join the group, make this bond that we are about to have a lifetime bond, and we can follow our peers to where they go, how far they climb the lather, where they end up and experience they will have in the CAF!
Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/893789907380115/


----------



## NewportArmy

Awesome! See  you all there! I have much to do and not enough time before then, so signing off.....  :camo:


----------



## Rose97

I was offered an infantry position. Looks like I'm swearing in on the 15th, although I haven't been able to reach anybody on the phone at the recruiting center. So everyone is going on the 19th? I was asked in an email if I wanted to drive myself or take a train and I said train... But, nobody has answered me back so I'm hoping to get more info when I go in on the 15th.


----------



## Valhrafn

Rose97 said:
			
		

> I was offered an infantry position. Looks like I'm swearing in on the 15th, although I haven't been able to reach anybody on the phone at the recruiting center. So everyone is going on the 19th? I was asked in an email if I wanted to drive myself or take a train and I said train... But, nobody has answered me back so I'm hoping to get more info when I go in on the 15th.


They'll do all of the travel arrangements at the swearing in ceremony. Mine is this Wednesday 9 September so I'll let you know what you should expect.


----------



## Rose97

Okay, thanks!


----------



## DAA

jonathancharrier said:
			
		

> Good day. So I'm off to basic tomorrow afternoon. Just a question out of curiosity regarding pay. I understand my take home pay and whatnot at basic, just wondering what the pay is right after, like during PAT or my occupational training. Thanks a lot, I'm super stoked to begin the new chapter of my life ( going for traffic tech )



The pay will be relatively the same!  You won't see any increase, until the anniversary date of your enrolment into the CF.  Unless of course you had prior military service or were granted incentive credits at the time of enrolment.


----------



## mellauren

For those of you not in the Facebook site, had my swearing in today, one thing that was a common problem was people not knowing the residential address and birth date of their next of kin. So make sure you come prepared with that.


----------



## eharps

Hey all,

Just got my offer yesterday for Infantry and was told I will be heading out on the 19th to meet y'all on the 21st. I may be deferring to a later session in order to complete my current work term if it gets approved, but if not, I will see you guys then!

Cheers,

eharps


----------



## Thomdrils

Congratulations and the best of luck to everyone!


----------



## RMJOE

Best of luck to everyone, wish I was there with you.


----------



## Che85

Last minute check in.
Who else is going for an air force trade?


----------



## eharps

Deferment got approved, looks like I will nto be joining you guys. I'm rescheduled for November 9th, best of luck guys!

Maybe I will see you around when I get there!

eharps


----------



## bpayne41@hotmail.com

Anyone else flying out from Newfoundland or by any chance landing in Montreal Airport early as well? looks like I have a roughly 6.5 hour wait in Montreal haha

Weapons Tech - Land


----------



## JamesKnave

I realize that the course doesn't start for another 6 weeks and selection is likely still being processed, but I thought I'd go ahead and start a topic for it anyway. I'm swearing in on the 27th for an artillery soldier position and traveling to Montreal on Halloween. Not entirely sure which of the two courses I'm being loaded onto for that start date yet but hopefully I can get to know a few of you before the course starts.


----------



## Agalloch

Hey everyone! I got my call last Thursday about an offer for Weapons Technician - Land, and looks like I'm starting basic training on October 26th and swearing in Quebec on October 8th. I was wondering if anyone else on here is starting on that date?


----------



## W.lowknees

Looks like we're going to be in this together. I got my call last week as well.


----------



## eharps

Hey,

I'm going to be in the BMQ right after you, starting on the 9th, but I imagine we will run into each other. My trade is Infantry and I haven't heard of many other people getting November start dates yet, only reason I did was because I had to defer to finish a work contract.

Cheers,

eharps


----------



## eharps

Hey guys,

I figured I would start up a post for BMQ on the 9th to see if anyone else has this date yet. I don't have Facebook, otherwise I would start a group there as well. Hope to hear from some of you soon and see you there.

Cheers,

eharps


----------



## jakuiken

Same here for comms research


----------



## Charlo24

How long have you waited since you were first merit listed to receive a call?


----------



## Charlo24

How long have you guys been waiting from when you were first merit listed, to receive the call?


----------



## eharps

It was about a week, maybe a bit less.


----------



## Charlo24

Nice, well have fun, i should be there soon lol. Cheers


----------



## zulu95

I got my call last week too, looks like I'll be seeing you all there


----------



## Agalloch

Nice! Good luck to you all!  
Charlo24: I can't give you a clear answer on that since I never found out when I was merit listed, but when I called the recruiting center on September 1st, they told me I wasn't on the merit list yet. I got my job offer on September 17th, so I was merit listed and selected between the 1st and 17th. Hope this helps


----------



## ipokesnails

I received my call and accepted an offer for AVS Tech! 
Enrolment is in Victoria this week, then off to St. Jean October 10th to start on the 12th.  Anyone else here with the same date?


----------



## Pushpin

I may be joining you there.  I just received my offer (RMS Clerk) today with this BMQ start date but I asked to defer if possible.  But if I can't, I guess I'll be seeing you there!  Wow!


----------



## messupdude

I'll be joining you! I'm swearing in on the 28th along with the paperwork.


----------



## JamesKnave

Hopefully we'll be on the same platoon, but I'm sure we'll run into each other at some point regardless. And the same thing happened to me eharps. I wasn't able to get a deferral but I was fortunate to be picked for a later course date.


----------



## jakuiken

It's getting close, only a few week away! Has anyone had their enrollment yet? I received my offer a little under a week after being merit listed.


----------



## eharps

Really? They were very accomodating with me. I suppose we are almost at year end though and I don't think they have a lot more BMQ's set up. What trade did you apply for?


----------



## Universus

I'll be seeing you there got my call a few weeks ago for AVN tech.


----------



## Evad

Yup, I am there for the 26th as well. Flight leaves for the 24th, Enrollment ceremony is the 16th. Going into Infantry if anyone else is, see you there 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## JamesKnave

Initially I applied for Weapons Tech and Artillery but only qualified for Artillery. And my work situation wasn't a legal obligation. I was staying for an extra couple weeks to assist them with a staffing problem. I was a tad worried that I might not get in until after winter. Thankfully it worked out.


----------



## messupdude

I wonder if this is the last date for BMQ this year?


----------



## eharps

messupdude said:
			
		

> I wonder if this is the last date for BMQ this year?



No, there are BMQ's starting on November 9th and 16th as well, I will be attending the one on the 9th. If you go to the CFLRS website and look up "graduation Ceremonies" it willl give you a list of courses.

Link:

_http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page _ 

Edit for grammar.


----------



## Coldtoast2113

I'll be there, PM me!


----------



## Warpig666

We've got the same timings! 
Sworn in oct 27 and flying out to Mtl on oct 31 for a November 2 basic start 

Going armoured
I'm in Barrie though.. Idk if you'll be on my flight (speaking of: does the file manager take care of flight booking and ticketing or am I responsible for it?)


----------



## messupdude

Warpig666 said:
			
		

> We've got the same timings!
> Sworn in oct 27 and flying out to Mtl on oct 31 for a November 2 basic start
> 
> Going armoured
> I'm in Barrie though.. Idk if you'll be on my flight (speaking of: does the file manager take care of flight booking and ticketing or am I responsible for it?)


I'm coming out from Vancouver lol. The file manager said to me they'll be managing all the flights and everything.


----------



## Warpig666

messupdude said:
			
		

> I'm coming out from Vancouver lol. The file manager said to me they'll be managing all the flights and everything.




Look for me in Montreal then (or at st jean)! I've got the octopus tattooed on my right forearm and live free across my knuckles (and formerly stretched earlobes)


----------



## messupdude

Warpig666 said:
			
		

> Look for me in Montreal then (or at st jean)! I've got the octopus tattooed on my right forearm and live free across my knuckles (and formerly stretched earlobes)


LOL. I'll be the light build viet guy with a fohawk with a fat ass winter jacket assuming its snowing by then.


----------



## Warpig666

So it's assumed everyone arrives the Saturday before their actual basic training start date 
Eg: I fly in on oct 31 and official first day isn't until November 2, but I HAVE to report in on oct 31.
What exactly are we doing until Monday?


----------



## George Wallace

Warpig666

Are you really the incarnation of the Prince of Darkness?

Please use some initiative and READ some of the threads here.  All you questions have been asked and answered thousands of times over the past few decades.  If you READ these threads, you will find answers to questions you have not even dreamed up yet.

READ MORE - POST LESS



Topic LOCKED

George
army.ca Staff


----------



## BinRat55

Warpig666 said:
			
		

> Look for me in Montreal then (or at st jean)! I've got the octopus tattooed on my right forearm and live free across my knuckles (and formerly stretched earlobes)



Don't YOU sound like a treat... formerly stretched earlobes? Live free? 

Will the CM Gods PLEASE find it in their hearts to post me to Saint Jean as the Course WO...


----------



## Warpig666

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Don't YOU sound like a treat... formerly stretched earlobes? Live free?
> 
> Will the CM Gods PLEASE find it in their hearts to post me to Saint Jean as the Course WO...




Hahahahaha here's hoping I don't get reemed too hard for being (as my dad (former instructor) at st-jean put it) a "pierced freak" 


Edit: forgot to add. All piercings are out now


----------



## BinRat55

Well, all things said and done - I really don't judge a book by it's cover... even covers that are... stretched... oh my...

Good luck in basic. Really. Armoured you say? I hope your ears don't get caught in the hatch.

I just coined a new trade nickname!! Zipper-ear!

I kill me!!


----------



## Warpig666

Thanks for the luck! 
And of course if my ears get stuck in the hatch that'll be a story to tell the kids hahaha

Zipper ears! Ha! I love it! 

Here's to officially deeming the new nickname for guys like me! 

Zipper ears!


----------



## JulietEchoDelta

Hey everyone, 

I'll be seeing all of you for October 26th BMQ. Swearing in is in Hamilton on the 16th. Flying out from Pearson on the 24th. Got the call for Infantry NCM.

Looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## Evad

JulietEchoDelta said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'll be seeing all of you for October 26th BMQ. Swearing in is in Hamilton on the 16th. Flying out from Pearson on the 24th. Got the call for Infantry NCM.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting all of you.


Bro I am also in Hamilton on the 16th for my swear in for Infantry as well lol. Send me a PM and I will see you there!


----------



## Mr.Mette90

Looks like I will be seeing all you lovely folks November 2nd.


----------



## Deleted member 89807

Has anyone been course loaded for the November 16th BMQ?


----------



## Stjohns

I am here tooI am from Longueuil which is next to St.Jean so you can camp in my place.


----------



## Warpig666

Stjohns said:
			
		

> I am here tooI am from Longueuil which is next to St.Jean so you can camp in my place.



I used to live in brossard and st-jean hahaha
Now I'm all the way in Barrie! 
See you at the mega!


----------



## Infantryornothing

Just got the email today.  Just accepted for November 9th as well.  Pretty excited.


----------



## Vergy

Nice to see a lot of you all on the forum but just keep in mind that just because you all start on the same day, you might not be in the same platoon. In 2013 when I started BMQ I met a lot of people on here who started the same day as me but when I got over there I only seen 50% of them and that was for our 5 minute lunch breaks which our instructors made sure we were always late for which ment we were always late for everything else.. but it was all fun!


----------



## eharps

Thats great to hear! I assume you are also Infantry, judging from your name?


----------



## Brojo

I just got my offer, i'll be there as well  ACISS.


----------



## Fireforce

Got my offer today, I'll see you lads there! Firefighter


----------



## Infantryornothing

Fucking eh I'm going infantry, hopefully ppcli 3rd battalion, but I'll take what I can get.  What about you?  Look forward to seeing you fellas there


----------



## eharps

Infantryornothing said:
			
		

> ******* eh I'm going infantry, hopefully ppcli 3rd battalion, but I'll take what I can get.  What about you?  Look forward to seeing you fellas there



I am also going infantry. I'm hoping for the same thing with regards to 3 PPCLI, but we will see how it goes. I assume you want that because you want the to try to get on the Basic Para course?

Where are all y'all coming from? I'm in Ottawa. 

Cheers,

Evan Harper


----------



## Brojo

eharps said:
			
		

> I am also going infantry. I'm hoping for the same thing with regards to 3 PPCLI, but we will see how it goes. I assume you want that because you want the to try to get on the Basic Para course?
> 
> Where are all y'all coming from? I'm in Ottawa.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Evan Harper



I'm coming from Ontario  ;D


----------



## eharps

Brojo said:
			
		

> I'm coming from Ontario  ;D



Cool man! Getting excited?


----------



## JamesKnave

Just got my course number. 119E, anybody else on that one?


----------



## Warpig666

JamesKnave said:
			
		

> Just got my course number. 119E, anybody else on that one?



I am!


----------



## Peddle123

I start BMQ november 9th also, im going through for artillery, and coming from Petawawa, Ontario


----------



## messupdude

JamesKnave said:
			
		

> Just got my course number. 119E, anybody else on that one?



I'm with you!


----------



## Brojo

eharps said:
			
		

> Cool man! Getting excited?



Yeah man, nervous as well!


----------



## eharps

Peddle123 said:
			
		

> I start BMQ november 9th also, im going through for artillery, and coming from Petawawa, Ontario



Awesome man, see you there!



			
				Peddle123 said:
			
		

> I start BMQ november 9th also, im going through for artillery, and coming from Petawawa, Ontario



From Pet? Interesting, maybe you will get posted at home! (I assume artillery is based there)


----------



## Secbell

I got a call today, swear in on the 10th, and start BMQ on the 16th of November, 2015.


----------



## Secbell

On second note, does anyone have an opinion on whether or not there is value in driving yourself to BMQ in St Jean Quebec? Would having access to a vehicle benefit in any way?


----------



## eharps

Hey Secbell,

I am going to the BMQ on the 9th and from what I have heard is there is no point. You won't be allowed to use your car, other than weekends after indoc, where you actually get the weekend off. At that point, Montreal is the only city you can actually go without a leave pass, and is close enough to bus so you do not have to worry about being DD 

Cheers,

eharps


----------



## Vimy01

I would recommend that you do bring your cars with you to BMQ for a couple of reasons.

1) It is extra storage - which might prove to be helpful. 
2) It makes the commute to Montreal and surrounding areas much more convenient and less expensive. 
3) Once you graduate, you will not be given the opportunity to go home to get your car. Because the day after you graduate you will be put on a bus, plane, or train and sent immediately to your next posting. However, if you have a car, you can drive yourself to your next location. This usually leads to having a couple days off to commute. And trust me, you will love to have that extra leisure time. 
4) In reality some of you will Voluntarily Release or get kicked out. If you have your car with you, it will provide an economical means of transportation back home. As you will be on the hook for this expense. 
5) If you do bring your PMV, I recommend packing a suitcase full of civilian clothes  that you can leave in your car. This will be helpful for weekends and your first posting. 

I can say safely that no member of my BMQ class regretted bringing their PMV. 

If you have any other questions about BMQ I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## Zenkre

Swear in on the 10th and BMQ on the 16th! Whats your trade?


----------



## danslash

I am going on nov 9th basic as avs from ottawa. see ya guys there.


----------



## Warpig666

Looking forward to seeing everyone at the mega today! 
Look for the tall guy with tattoos on his knuckles and come say hey!!


----------



## Secbell

Secbell said:
			
		

> I got a call today, swear in on the 10th, and start BMQ on the 16th of November, 2015.



I have selected ATIS as my trade of choice, also thank you all for your response.


----------



## eharps

Anybody else from 123E here?


----------



## Brojo

eharps said:
			
		

> Anybody else from 123E here?



Yep, I am!


----------



## eharps

Brojo said:
			
		

> Yep, I am!



Good to hear brother (or sister). We will have to meet up when we arrive before the training gets rolling, will be good to have a familiar face to get started with.

Where did you swear in?

*Edited my ignorance.


----------



## Infantryornothing

Right on EHarps.  I sure do want that basic para course, what about yourself? I hope there is no weight limit though as on a light day I'm 230lbs, though I expect to drop 30ish lbs and a bunch of gym strength, but we will see what happens.  Also I don't really want to do maintenance  on LAVs.  After spending the last 4 years working on a drilling rig I would like to not have to maintain heavy machinery anymore.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IVRboPzf2W
Cool video on Canadian paratroopers

See you there,

Cheers,


----------



## eharps

Infantryornothing said:
			
		

> Right on EHarps.  I sure do want that basic para course, what about yourself? I hope there is no weight limit though as on a light day I'm 230lbs, though I expect to drop 30ish lbs and a bunch of gym strength, but we will see what happens.  Also I don't really want to do maintenance  on LAVs.  After spending the last 4 years working on a drilling rig I would like to not have to maintain heavy machinery anymore.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IVRboPzf2W
> Cool video on Canadian paratroopers
> 
> See you there,
> 
> Cheers,



I hope to if I can make it through. I've been training for a while but I'm still nervous. I am around the same as you, 6'1 and 232 lbs with a heavy muscle build (and a small soft layer from my best friend/worst enemy, beer)  :cheers:

For now, I am excited to get started and see how I perform. Hopefully I can get to the level I want but for now I am setting my sights, pun intended, on doing the best I can at BMQ. What platoon are you on? 

See you Saturday.

Evan


----------



## Infantryornothing

Same height aswell.  My worst enemy has been pizza, and not working 12-16 hour shifts up north for the last 7months,  but the nice thing is that the heavier I weigh, the more I can bench press haha.  Not sure on which platoon.  I imagine I will find out tomorrow at my swearing in ceremony...?  Sounds good man,  I'm sure you can get to the level you want if your hungry for it.  Cya there man,

Zane


----------



## eharps

Infantryornothing said:
			
		

> Same height aswell.  My worst enemy has been pizza, and not working 12-16 hour shifts up north for the last 7months,  but the nice thing is that the heavier I weigh, the more I can bench press haha.  Not sure on which platoon.  I imagine I will find out tomorrow at my swearing in ceremony...?  Sounds good man,  I'm sure you can get to the level you want if your hungry for it.  Cya there man,
> 
> Zane



Yeah they will tell you at your swearing in, hope for 123E! haha Yeah I was in a good routine for working out and running, but I just moved recently and that messed me up. I think it will be a bit of a shock but I can pick it up.


----------



## Timeforgym

I get sworn in the 10th and BMQ on the 16th Steward


----------



## Infantryornothing

Found out I'm in 122e. The captain said there are At least 7 infantry recruits heading out on Saturday flying out of Calgary


----------



## eharps

Infantryornothing said:
			
		

> Found out I'm in 122e. The captain said there are At least 7 infantry recruits heading out on Saturday flying out of Calgary



Ah that's cool man. I'll see you there tomorrow. I'll be in around 1600, shaved head, bright green under armour bag, if you see me come say hi


----------



## Janto

Hey all,

Received my offer today for the January 11th BMQ.

Figured I would start a thread for anyone else who receives this date.


----------



## xshafted

Janto said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Received my offer today for the January 11th BMQ.
> 
> Figured I would start a thread for anyone else who receives this date.



I just received my call today for Vehicle Tech! BMQ for January 11, but we have to be there for the 9th which is a Saturday. Also I re-enroll on January 6.


----------



## Janto

Congrats!

Where will you be coming in from?


----------



## xshafted

Montreal. Are you gonna be on the english or french platoon? If english, i'll be along with you


----------



## jamesw

congratulations guys. i wish you the best of luck at basic. i hope my application process goes smoothly so i can join the forces next year


----------



## llin_X

I am on January 11th BMQ as well, AVN tech


----------



## xshafted

llin_X said:
			
		

> I am on January 11th BMQ as well, AVN tech


Nice! You ready?


----------



## llin_X

xshafted said:
			
		

> Nice! You ready?


Getting there  ;D


----------



## Janto

xshafted said:
			
		

> Montreal. Are you gonna be on the english or french platoon? If english, i'll be along with you



I will be in the english one - coming in from Toronto


----------



## AllSmiles

Im Doug, I've found my way onto your course also. Just found out this morning!  Infantry, omw from Abbotsford BC on January 8th! Lookin forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## teamballerz

Vehical tech from ottawa on your bmq as well.


----------



## xshafted

drio said:
			
		

> Vehical tech from ottawa on your bmq as well.



Welcome to the 0129 club


----------



## teamballerz

xshafted said:
			
		

> Welcome to the 0129 club



You too


----------



## Draekz

Hey all,

I hope i've the right thread for this. Didnt notice any BMQ start dates for January 25th! (Maybe i have the date wrong, waiting for my package in the mail detailing everything still).

Anyway, would be interesting to get in touch with a couple people ahead of time on here before the time comes.

AVS Tech (or look at signature for my timeline).

Thanks!


----------



## cadenc

I accepted my offer today for January 25 BMQ.

I too am from Winnipeg and have the swearing in ceremony on January 14. My trade will be Medical Technician.


----------



## Draekz

Awesome, yah my swearing in is Jan 14th as well! Congrats!


----------



## Yad

Hey, I received my offer about a week ago, Ill be going in for Infantry haha.
Will be flying in from Newfoundland on the 8th. Im stoked!


----------



## Janto

AllSmiles said:
			
		

> Im Doug, I've found my way onto your course also. Just found out this morning!  Infantry, omw from Abbotsford BC on January 8th! Lookin forward to meeting you guys.





			
				Yad said:
			
		

> Hey, I received my offer about a week ago, Ill be going in for Infantry haha.
> Will be flying in from Newfoundland on the 8th. Im stoked!



Congrats! I believe some (myself included) may be flying out on the 9th - see you guys there


----------



## T.Feld

Just got the call for Crewman today and accepted!  I'll be getting sworn in on the 22nd in Edmonton then fly out the 23rd. All in all a 6 month process.


----------



## Draekz

Nice!

Congrats T. Feld! Look forward to seeing you there. Names Ken MacDonald if you happen to remember or see this. No sense hiding behind nicknames anymore 

Good luck!


----------



## T.Feld

Thanks bud! Congrats to you and everyone else that gets in! My name is Tristan Feldmann, looking forward to meeting everyone at BMQ!


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

I am flying out January 11 for the BMQ (Military Police). See you guys there.


----------



## bobthebunny

I just accepted my offer this morning for Vehicle Tech, starting January 25th as well  
Congrats to you all! I'll see you guys there. My name is Cody Spence btw.


----------



## whoisrgl

Hey guys!

Accepted my offer last week for Aes op!

Looking forward to meeting some new faces

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## colewalkerfrommorris

Hey guys,
Couldn't find the right place to ask and I looked on the Forces website, but does anyone know how frequent BMQ is? Or is it random?

Edit: Literally found the right tab 5 minutes after posting this but thanks for the quick response.


----------



## mariomike

colewalkerfrommorris said:
			
		

> , but does anyone know how frequent BMQ is?



http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page

Basic Military Qualification (recruits)


Platoon Number

Start Date

Ceremony Date

R0095F June 15, 2015 September 3, 2015 
R0097E, R0098E & R0099E July 27, 2015 October 15, 2015 
R0100F & R0101E August 3, 2015 October 22, 2015 
R0102E & R0103F August 10, 2015 October 29, 2015 
R0104E & R0105E August 17, 2015 November 5, 2015 
R0106E, R0107E & R0108E September 7, 2015 November 26, 2015 
R0109E, R0110E & R0111E September 14, 2015 December 3, 2015 
R0096E, R0112F, R0113E & R0114F September 21, 2015 December 10, 2015 
R0115F & R0116E October 12, 2015 January 28, 2016 
R0117F & R0118E October 26, 2015 February 11, 2016 
R0119E & R0120E November 2, 2015 February 18, 2016 
R0121F, R0122E & R0123E November 9, 2015 February 25, 2016 
R0124E & R0125F November 16, 2015 March 3, 2016


----------



## elite1342

I will be joining you all on the 25th. See you there! - Imran :subbies:

Recruiting Center: Toronto 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Armoured Crewman 
Trade Choice 2: ----------------------
Trade Choice 3: ----------------------
Application Submitted: August 31, 2015
First Contacted: September 29, 2015
CFAT: October 6, 2015 - 8:00am - PASSED
Interview: November 4, 2015 - 9:30am - PASSED
Medical: November 5, 2015 - 8:00am - PASSED
Merit Listed: November 27, 2015 
Position Offered: December 1, 2015 
Sworn In: January 11, 2016 - 8:00AM
BMQ: January 25, 2016 (Process only took 3 months!)


----------



## srigden09

I received my offer last week for Vehicle Tech!

Recruiting Center: New Westminster 
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Application Submitted: March 30th, 2015
First Contacted: June 7th, 2015
CFAT: June 11th, 2015
Interview: September 1st, 2015
Medical: September 9th, 2015
Merit Listed: November 16th, 2015 
Position Offered: December 2nd, 2015 
Sworn In: January 20th, 2016
BMQ: January 25th, 2016


----------



## LKA53

I will also be joining you guys on the 25th. I do my oath taking on the 13th and leave on the 23rd. Hope to see all of you there. I'm nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## dennver

I also got my offer last week. Going in as a Vehicle Tech ! should we make a Fb group or some sort of communication ?


----------



## tysond26

Got accepted for vehicle tech Jan 25th see y'all there


----------



## Spider Begley

Hey guys,


Are any Reservists doing the BMQ on 15JAN2016 In Vancouver with the BCR's?


----------



## AllSmiles

Congratulations Azlan, I hear MP is super competetive!


----------



## AllSmiles

How old are all you guys?
Anybody nervous yet?


----------



## cadenc

Vehicle Techs must be in demand? Quite a few of you!


----------



## RMJOE

I just got my offer today and am I ever excited, kicking it in to super high gear getting in shape see you there.


----------



## Angus6369

I got offered the same date! Hopefully I will see you there, little snag in my plans as I may have to testify about a call I did when I still worked as a medic. Called the crown, hopefully they don't need me... Fingers crossed.


----------



## RMJOE

Hope everything goes well, see you there. Where are you coming from?


----------



## Timmyk

Just got an offered yesterday for feb 1 BMQ . I'm over excited i'v never wanted Christmas to go by fast before.


----------



## Draekz

Hey all! Feel free to make a FB Group! I'll try and keep my eye on this forum lol. Lots to do on this end before then so only check it now and again!

Also very excited and nervous. A little sad as well. I'll be leaving behind my wife and more importantly my 2.5 year old son. He's my best friend - we are almost inseparable. Its going to be tough for me but I've had plenty of time for it to sink in. At least technology narrows the gap a little. All the same, its a long time to be away.

Anyway!! Looking like a lot of army recruits  Good luck to you all and see you there. 

Respect


----------



## Pwegman

Anyone on the french BMQ  February 8th ? Made the same post on the french part of the forum but no one aswered yet.. I feel a little lonely there.. haha  :subbies:


----------



## RMJOE

I think February is a great time to start BMQ, only problem is I have to work out every day and watch what I eat to get in shape.


----------



## Angus6369

I'll be coming from New Brunswick.


----------



## RMJOE

Right on I'm from winter peg. My QL3 will be in Fredericton NB looking foreword to the adventure.


----------



## Timmyk

Watching what you eat at Christmas is almost imposible .


----------



## Matt1717

"Bmq 2016 jan 25th"
That's the name of the fb group I created for all recruits joining at said time. 
Admin will be myself matthew cook-scott
Feel free to add yourself to the group 
Can't wait to see you all there! [


----------



## Yad

Im 22, also Im a little bit nervous, simply because it something Ive never experienced yet so Im probably gonna be making a couple of mistakes every now and then. However I am extremely excited as well!


----------



## teamballerz

I'm 27 and  I'm getting a little nervous more so about the pt, running to be specific. But I'm definitely  getting more excited  as we get closer to the day.


----------



## Angus6369

So true! Ah well, hope everyone enjoys their Christmas and we'll be meeting in the new year!


----------



## Timmyk

Anyone coming out of Edmonton ?


----------



## RMJOE

I have gone carb free right now because I am 6'1" and 280lbs. So I'm going for the big loss, no treats for me this Christmas lol.


----------



## Timmyk

RMJOE you are literally 2 of me I'm 5'9" and 140lbs


----------



## Angus6369

Lots of running... so much running. Have I mentioned I hate running? hah It'll be a good time, we'll all be there to help each other out!


----------



## Azlan.s@hotmail.com

Hi AllSmiles,

yes indeed the 3 day Military Police Assessment at Borden was very structured and competitive , but I was lucky enough to make it through.

I am 22 and yeah I am excited but experiencing mixed feelings about BMQ. Excited and Nervous at the same time since after BMQ, I still have certain courses to take where my graduation date when I am a badge holding Peace Officer is approximately January 11,2017.


----------



## tysond26

Looked on Facebook couldn't find your page!


----------



## AllSmiles

Drio I'm in the same boat, I was expecting to have 3 more months to prepare....turned out to be 1.
Its ok though, we'll do what we can now and keep our heads on tight.


----------



## Matt1717

just add my fb account "matthew cook-scott'' and ill add you then


----------



## xshafted

AllSmiles said:
			
		

> How old are all you guys?
> Anybody nervous yet?



I'm 23. Also all I'm really doing is 5am runs 3 times a week & some pushups. Everything will fall into place once basic starts. The training starts off pretty slow too, even if you're not in shape now, you will after about 2 weeks in, not including indoc period since that first week there is only admin & acquiring kit.


----------



## ScottBet

Hi Everyone,

I'll be joining you all as well on the 25th. In another thread I said the 23rd but that is just the date I am to report to St-Jean.  I live just outside of Montreal so I'll be getting a lift there from ol' mama-bear. 

My understanding is that we are to arrive on the Saturday before 2000hrs, roam around like a bunch of newborns and MAYBE get some sleep.  Sunday, it sounds like we do more roaming around, get acquainted with one another and later in the day get some instruction on what will happen at 0500 Monday morning. I bet that whatever it is, it's gonna be awesome. 

Looking forward to meeting you all! I added myself to the FB group so once I get the OK I'll post a little something. 

Cheers guys I'm stoked!


----------



## Timeforgym

Just a little thing buy everything you can  at Wal-Mart not at the Canex like the recruiters tell you and oh yeah bring some swiffers cloths and wet , and some wet ones .... 

Week 6 recruit


----------



## Janto

xshafted said:
			
		

> The training starts off pretty slow too, even if you're not in shape now, you will after about 2 weeks in, not including indoc period since that first week there is only admin & acquiring kit.



myself, nervous plus excited. Went from heavy lifting before my app to functional training and conditioning for BMQ. Bit of a 180.

I do like that we gradually work up to the 5km run and the 13km ruck but don't forget that we have to meet the standard for all 4 components of the Force Evaluation test in week 0. If you don't meet the standard to one or more of the components, you join the specialized fitness program for a min of 28 days to get fit. 

Here's a link if anyone needs/wants the info to reference:
https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/FORCEprogram/Pages/About-the-FORCE-Program.aspx

Probably best to show up in good shape to prevent failing.


----------



## Angus6369

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas!  :subbies:


----------



## RMJOE

Merry Christmas and a happy new year everyone.


----------



## messupdude

Get into the routines. Your canteen is your life so guard it like its your baby unless told by the instructor. Bring swiffer sweeper with the wet and dry pads. Bring a crap ton of different meds (Ibruprofen, acetaminophen, cough and cold pills, sinus pills, pepto bismol pills, whatever else you can think of). You will get sick, I can guarantee it. Never take anything personally. Only you can fail. They're there to break everybody and build everybody.

Week 7 Candidate


----------



## Eb1443

Awesome! Congrats! how long did it take to get a response that you are in? Also what is the pay like


----------



## mariomike

Eb1443 said:
			
		

> how long did it take to get a response that you are in?



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0



			
				Eb1443 said:
			
		

> Also what is the pay like



Are you applying for Regular Force or Reserve? 



			
				Eb1443 said:
			
		

> I have been interested in joining the military as a reservist for a long time.


----------



## Eb1443

Reserve


----------



## mariomike

Eb1443 said:
			
		

> Reserve



This is a Regular Force BMQ.

Pay Rates are here,
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/pay-rates.page


----------



## Riverskydelta

Congrats everyone, finished my basic in July and I must say I had an amazing time


----------



## Warpig666

To queue in with the congrats and stuff im back from my Christmas vacation the same day you guys start! Week 7 out of 12 so I'll see you guys around the smoker areas and stuff! 

You'll see. It gets easier with time! Just keep your heads up and you'll get through it  


Happy new year gents and ladies


----------



## Pushpin

I was to be there with you but it appears life gets in the way.  My childcare fell through and I have to turn down my offer.  I'm pretty upset about it but I'm a mom and that means sacrifices.  I want to wish you all success and perhaps in the future, I'll be able to join you.


----------



## Angus6369

Got some pretty awesome news! I officially know now that I do not need to attend court on Feb. 1st. So I will see all of you in a month! Truly look forward to meeting everyone. Anyone else coming from the east coast?


----------



## raylenedavid

Hey everyone,

I will be joining you guys in St Jean on February 1st for BMQ. Looking forward to meeting you all and starting my career with the Royal Canadian Air Force. Coming there from Halifax, NS.


----------



## RMJOE

Looking forward to the experience, hear it stays with you for the rest of your life. Does anyone know when you can start using your local base gym for free?


----------



## LightFighter

RMJOE said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when you can start using your local base gym for free?



Once you get a Military ID card.

Were you hoping to be able to go to CFB Winnipeg and use the gym there prior to BMQ?


----------



## mariomike

RMJOE said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when you can start using your local base gym for free?



You can call and ask,
http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Winnipeg/EN/Facilities/Bld90/Pages/GymSchedule.aspx


----------



## raylenedavid

All of us that are participating in the Feb 1st 2016 bmq course in St Jean should create a facebook group so we can communicate easier, just a thought.  Not long now until we all meet !


----------



## turtlekiddo

Those 3 months how did it feel for you? Did it feel like it was extremely quick or did it feel slow for you personally?


----------



## mariomike

turtlekiddo said:
			
		

> Those 3 months how did it feel for you?



This may help,

Any favourite BMQ memories?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/45553.0/nowap.html
15 pages.

BMQ and seperation anxiety  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/35966.0



			
				turtlekiddo said:
			
		

> Did it feel like it was extremely quick or did it feel slow for you personally?



Not quick enough / too long for some,

VR during BMQ/Indoc?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/112121.100.html

BMQ and Release  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/66077.25

Shortening of Res F BMQ-L
https://army.ca/forums/threads/115327.25

Edited to add a couple more discussions about what BMQ is like for the original poster. Almost a limitless supply of info here about what BMQ is like. In addition to what is on the CFLRS site.


----------



## Michael OLeary

turtlekiddo said:
			
		

> Those 3 months how did it feel for you? Did it feel like it was extremely quick or did it feel slow for you personally?



Some people approach training like it's a misery to be endured, others approach it like every day is a new adventure. How "fast" the time goes by very much depends on one's personal attitude.


----------



## Angus6369

Do it up Raylenedavid!


----------



## Kat Stevens

I found, all those years ago, that the days dragged on but the weeks flew by, if that makes sense.


----------



## mariomike

It's a long day,
( Current schedule )

a.0500 hrs: wake up;

b.0510 hrs: morning physical training;

c.0630 hrs: breakfast;

d.0700 hrs: inspection of quarters and beginning of instruction;

e.1130 hrs: lunch;

f.1230 hrs: instruction;

g.1700 hrs: dinner;

h.1800 hrs: common station jobs, personal hygiene, study period; and

i.2300 hrs: lights out.


----------



## Journeyman

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I found, all those years ago, that the days dragged on but the weeks flew by, if that makes sense.


Imagine if you still had to update your Facebook status at the end of those days.


----------



## raylenedavid

All of you can add my facebook account ''Raylene David'' and then I will add you to the group!


----------



## 4drian

Depends on your perspective. The first 4 weeks for me a struggle cause of the sleeping pattern and the amount of PT you do. But as you go on... the minute that you get your orders for the following day it goes by quick. 

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Jarnhamar

mariomike said:
			
		

> It's a long day,
> ( Current schedule )
> 
> a.0500 hrs: wake up;



You're forgetting the people who set their alarms for 4am so they can get up and crash around for an hour. Or the dummies who set 7 alarms and keep hitting snooze.


----------



## mrjasonc

Like most have stated, it will be what you decide to make it.

Personally I found it as more a foundation on relationships and how you deal with those you do not niche with but can't "just" leave. So you find away to agree to disagree or get along without getting along.

The attitude you go in with will determine your perspective. Once my routine was established the weeks flew by with long days. Get you weekends and it is all gravy from their.


----------



## RMJOE

I found out from a friend at 17 wing to just walk into the gym, if they ask you for Id show them your recruitment paperwork. Did you guys make a page for BMQ February 1.


----------



## Angus6369

Sort of. There's been three of us just chatting through Facebook.


----------



## raylenedavid

If you want to communicate with us RMJOE, just add me on Facebook '' Raylene David'' and I can add you to the group chat. Same goes for anyone else on our course


----------



## Janto

Welp, Its almost that time.... Look forward to seeing everyone there, enjoy your last bit of free time!


----------



## Repcal

Just got my call today  Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## Timmyk

When you not even in basic and and your girlfriend dumps you for joining. Already feeling the effects of the grunt life.


----------



## Warpig666

Honestly the days are long. You're busy pretty well 18 hours a day (sleep 2300-0500) with something to do
But in the blink of an eye it's friday and you're getting your new number. 

I'm seven weeks in thus far and I still remember getting off that bus and bring terrified of the new begining lol

One you're there you'll understand the expression 'slow days; fast weeks'


----------



## messupdude

Eb1443 said:
			
		

> Awesome! Congrats! how long did it take to get a response that you are in? Also what is the pay like


They gave me an offer a month before the training date. As soon as they called I said yes immediately as soon as they introduced himself.


----------



## messupdude

ScottBet said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'll be joining you all as well on the 25th. In another thread I said the 23rd but that is just the date I am to report to St-Jean.  I live just outside of Montreal so I'll be getting a lift there from ol' mama-bear.
> 
> My understanding is that we are to arrive on the Saturday before 2000hrs, roam around like a bunch of newborns and MAYBE get some sleep.  Sunday, it sounds like we do more roaming around, get acquainted with one another and later in the day get some instruction on what will happen at 0500 Monday morning. I bet that whatever it is, it's gonna be awesome.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all! I added myself to the FB group so once I get the OK I'll post a little something.
> 
> Cheers guys I'm stoked!


You arrive at the airport and get picked up at the 2 times. If you miss it or have flight delays or miss your flight you call them and they'll send a guy out to get you. As soon as you arrive you get split into your platoon and sit in a classroom. You stay there until the majority of people have arrived. 

After your split off you get a small briefing and end up getting your basic kit to get you through the day. Canteen, day bag, and temporary ID card. You'll receive your sheets, blanket, and pillow when you make your way up to your bed. The day typically ends at 0100. You get up at 0500 and start your day or earlier if you're unlucky and end up getting a fire drill like me. 

After that training starts and the long road to your career begins. Stay tight with each other and always help each other. Your platoon is only as strong as your weakest person unless they end up wanting to be babied the whole course which is a different story.


----------



## jbrownsoldier

I'm set to attend BMQ on February 8th!


----------



## Vell

Seeing as there is only one new English BMQ beginning on February 15th (and one in French, R0137F), I just wanted to see if anyone else here besides myself will be in the same platoon (R0138E) and perhaps introduce ourselves.

As for me, I am a 34 years old man from Winnipeg, MB but have been living in Japan for the past 10 years and lived in Vancouver and Saskatoon before that (go figure, a man with severe wanderlust has an interest in the CAF   ). I have a wife and two young children. I have been in the application process for more than two years but will finally be heading off to BMQ in February to begin my career as a ATIS technician. If you find yourself really bored you can read a more detailed background here: http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/116555

I look forward to meeting my fellow platoon mates as we will be working very closely together for the next three months. After all, we have to have each others backs right? See you all there (or none of you if no one else reads this lol).


----------



## codykube90

Well got all my information all confirmed see you all there.


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Vell said:
			
		

> Seeing as there is only one new English BMQ beginning on February 15th (and one in French, R0137F), I just wanted to see if anyone else here besides myself will be in the same platoon (R0138E) and perhaps introduce ourselves.
> 
> As for me, I am a 34 years old man from Winnipeg, MB but have been living in Japan for the past 10 years and lived in Vancouver and Saskatoon before that (go figure, a man with severe wanderlust has an interest in the CAF   ). I have a wife and two young children. I have been in the application process for more than two years but will finally be heading off to BMQ in February to begin my career as a ATIS technician. If you find yourself really bored you can read a more detailed background here: http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/116555
> 
> I look forward to meeting my fellow platoon mates as we will be working very closely together for the next three months. After all, we have to have each others backs right? See you all there (or none of you if no one else reads this lol).



Hey Vell! I got the call a couple hours ago! Feb 15 BMQ! Glad to see I won't be the oldest there!! lol. I'm 33 year with a 4 year old boy. Maybe they'll stick us oldies together and go easy on us!  :


----------



## Vell

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> Hey Vell! I got the call a couple hours ago! Feb 15 BMQ! Glad to see I won't be the oldest there!! lol. I'm 33 year with a 4 year old boy. Maybe they'll stick us oldies together and go easy on us!  :



My boy is 4 years old as well (my girl is two). Small world eh? Physical demand, mental acuity, psychological strain, I don't think any of those things will compare to the difficulty being away from wife and kids for so long but we do what we need to do for our family and country right?

From what I understand, if you speak English as your primary language, we will almost certainly be in the same platoon since there is only one new one starting on that date. What trade did you get offered?


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Vell said:
			
		

> My boy is 4 years old as well (my girl is two). Small world eh? Physical demand, mental acuity, psychological strain, I don't think any of those things will compare to the difficulty being away from wife and kids for so long but we do what we need to do for our family and country right?
> 
> From what I understand, if you speak English as your primary language, we will almost certainly be in the same platoon since there is only one new one starting on that date. What trade did you get offered?



I'm going Infantry. When I read the sentence in yellow above... I honestly thought you were talking about the kids! lol 

Yes English is my only language. 

And you do this for whatever reason you need to.. I guess just remember that reason when an NCM who is probably younger than you and out ranks you, is yelling at you telling you that you suck at folding your shirts! haha. I would expect our challenges as "older" guys will be different from the "younger" guys & girls. But we'll all have challenges and we'll face them together! I'm just pumped there's gonna be another dad who can keep me sane when I'm missing my kid! 

I'm assuming that a lot of the offers with Feb 15 start dates went out this week. So when we get some more people responding we should do a private chat or FB group or something. 

Oh and one more thing... Shotty the bed by the window!!! lol


----------



## Vell

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> I'm going Infantry. When I read the sentence in yellow above... I honestly thought you were talking about the kids! lol



I kind of was lol. I was reading people talking about the strain of things like having to go to bed at 11pm and get up at 5am and here I was thinking to myself 'I can sleep 6 hours uninterrupted most nights while on BMQ?! That's great!'. But you are right, we certainly will likely excel at certain things while struggling a little more at others that are better suited to the younger folks (and people with different character profiles), but since we will all be working together as a platoon, we can hopefully play off each other's strengths.


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Vell said:
			
		

> I kind of was lol. I was reading people talking about the strain of things like having to go to bed at 11pm and get up at 5am and here I was thinking to myself 'I can sleep 6 hours uninterrupted most nights while on BMQ?! That's great!'. But you are right, we certainly will likely excel at certain things while struggling a little more at others that are better suited to the younger folks (and people with different character profiles), but since we will all be working together as a platoon, we can hopefully play off each other's strengths.



 :nod:


----------



## Vergy

My recruiter contacted me this Thursday past and said I have a 85% chance of receiving a job offer for the Feb 15th BMQ so "expect things to come quickly". I am 22 and also Infantry. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Hey that would be nice to have a fellow infantryman! But I'm a little confused. You've made one other post on here staying you went through bmq in 2013. See below. Was it that much fun you want to do it again? 



			
				Vergy said:
			
		

> Nice to see a lot of you all on the forum but just keep in mind that just because you all start on the same day, you might not be in the same platoon. In 2013 when I started BMQ I met a lot of people on here who started the same day as me but when I got over there I only seen 50% of them and that was for our 5 minute lunch breaks which our instructors made sure we were always late for which ment we were always late for everything else.. but it was all fun!


----------



## Vergy

Back in 2013 I quit, not gonna sugar coat it, I simply quit. Looking back I could see that I was not mature enough to be a part of the Military.


----------



## mrjasonc

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> I'm going Infantry. When I read the sentence in yellow above... I honestly thought you were talking about the kids! lol
> 
> Yes English is my only language.
> 
> And you do this for whatever reason you need to.. I guess just remember that reason when an NCM who is probably younger than you and out ranks you, is yelling at you telling you that you suck at folding your shirts! haha. I would expect our challenges as "older" guys will be different from the "younger" guys & girls. But we'll all have challenges and we'll face them together! I'm just pumped there's gonna be another dad who can keep me sane when I'm missing my kid!
> 
> I'm assuming that a lot of the offers with Feb 15 start dates went out this week. So when we get some more people responding we should do a private chat or FB group or something.
> 
> Oh and one more thing... Shotty the bed by the window!!! lol




You two will be fine. I went through BMQ in 2014 at 32 with 3 kids and a wife. Back then it was a 14 week course. I am not going to sugar coat anything, being away from your family sucks and that's factual. But it is what you do with the suck that will determine how do. Yes there will be younger guys and gals that will "out muscle" you, however as an older crowd you will be leaned on to for the other things, like folding, ironing, or even how to wake up on time. 

As far as instructors being younger then you telling you that you suck. Well that's something you are going to have to get used too. For the ATIS Tech, that will end at grad for BMQ, for the infantryman, well man, BMQ will be just the tip of your iceberg, so get used to it and settle in. 

I guess my point is, at your ages you should have a pretty good idea of your strengths and weaknesses already so start working on those. The days are long but the weeks fly by. It was like that for me in BMQ and then my DP1 for Combat Engineer. Try not to get hurt but push as hard as you can and it will all come together.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Vell

Vergy said:
			
		

> Nice to see a lot of you all on the forum but just keep in mind that just because you all start on the same day, you might not be in the same platoon. In 2013 when I started BMQ I met a lot of people on here who started the same day as me but when I got over there I only seen 50% of them and that was for our 5 minute lunch breaks which our instructors made sure we were always late for which ment we were always late for everything else.. but it was all fun!



Often there are multiple new platoons beginning at the same time, but this time, on the 15th, there are only two, R0138E which is an English platoon and R0137F which is a French one, so without getting actual joining instructions we should be able to guess what platoon we will be in based on our primary spoken language.


Joining Dates and Corresponding Graduations Dates (If Not Re-coursed) 


> January 25, 2016 - April 14, 2016,     R0129E, R0130E, R0131E & R0132E
> February 1, 2016 - April 21, 2016,     R0134E
> February 8, 2016 - April 28, 2016,     R0135F & R0136E
> February 15, 2016 - May 5, 2016,     R0137F & R0138E
> February 29, 2016 - May 19, 2016,     R0139F, R0140E, R0141E & R0142E
> March 14, 2016 - June 2, 2016,     R0143F, R0144E,R0145E & R0146E
> March 21, 2016 - June 9, 2016,     R0147E & R0148F


http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page

Darn, if our graduation date was just one day earlier we may have been all able to graduate in storm trooper suits instead.     [


----------



## Okanagan Guy

Yes I've heard the infantry have it given to them. I know there's a reason for it... Well, most of it. Lol

It is what it is. And I'd prefer be trained to the max rather than have a more relaxed environment so if we were ever deployed, we'd know we were capable of handling some tough times. 

I say that now while I'm watching football in a comfy house!  :


----------



## Vell

Vergy said:
			
		

> My recruiter contacted me this Thursday past and said I have a 85% chance of receiving a job offer for the Feb 15th BMQ so "expect things to come quickly". I am 22 and also Infantry. Fingers crossed!



I hope that turns to 100%, my fingers are crossed too. Not gonna lie, I think it will be a boon for us to get some insider tips from someone who is not a 100% confused civvie like me. How many weeks did you stay in until?


----------



## Justakidfromvanisle

Hey I am going on feb 15 bmq, I'm 20 and going to be infantry as well.


----------



## Vergy

Vell said:
			
		

> I hope that turns to 100%, my fingers are crossed too. Not gonna lie, I think it will be a boon for us to get some insider tips from someone who is not a 100% confused civvie like me. How many weeks did you stay in until?



Week 4 is when I dropped out. The best tips I could give from my very little experience would be:

1. After morning PT when you hit the showers do not use body wash or shampoo, that takes longer to rinse off. Just do the best you can with water. Have a 15 second shower then get out, you need to remember if there are girls on the platoon then the men need to share 8 showers. If every guys needs to have a 2-4 minute shower then hell will become real. On my platoon 54 men had to shower in 40-50 minutes so wait till the evening when you are on down time to have a nice shower. 

In those 40-50 minutes you need to shower and get ready for inspection(kit properly laid out and uniform properly worn with no strings hanging off). After breakfast if you are lucky you might have 5-10 minutes to make sure your kit is good to go for inspection **MAYBE**

2. If you do not show up for class/ whatever activity you are doing 5 minutes before the given time you are late. (Ex: be to class for 9AM, well be there for 8:55AM **EVERYONE**)

3. When you wake up in the morning make sure the guy/girl to your left and right is also awake, if not, wake them up.

4. When your instructor asks why you joined the Military DO NOT say "I want to be a part of JTF2". Yeah we all got a good kick outta that one. His nickname came pretty quick  [lol:

I'll write more as I think of them.


----------



## mariomike

Vergy said:
			
		

> Week 4 is when I dropped out. The best tips I could give from my very little experience would be:



To add to the above advice, more BMQ tips ( stickies in the Basic Training forum ) from those who stayed in for the whole ride,


Chill out!
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/34770.0.html
6 pages.

What Not to Do - no excuse  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/69530.0.html
8 pages.

Advice For FNGs 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/44977.0.html
3 pages.

no excuse (bmq tips) 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/34712.0.html
16 pages.

Hansol's Guide to BMQ  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/42715.0.html

Official Policy Change RE: Electronics during BMQ/BMOQ  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/103685.0.html
22 pages.


----------



## DAA

8 Feb BMQ FB Group.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/479940875542455/

Good luck to all!


----------



## mrjasonc

Take advise with a grain of salt as well .... Things change and is different for everyone. Mariomike offered the greatest of all advise so read those. Nose down, head up and remember .... IT ENDS!


----------



## Osyrussamson

I just got my job offer the other day and was given the February 29th for my bmq date, anyone else receive this date?


----------



## sheilainthevalley

Yes- reporting on the 27th for BMQ beginning 29 Feb. You might confuse people with your thread title.


----------



## Navy_gamer

I'll be there on the 27th as well


----------



## sheilainthevalley

I heard that there are two platoons starting that day, did you get your platoon number?

I haven't asked for mine yet. Going in as RMS Clerk coming from Petawawa. I am nervous but so excited, ramping up my PT and doing some studying so I will be as ready as possible in 34 days (but who's counting?).


----------



## Navy_gamer

I didn't ask for mine, I'm just excited to finally be going. I got my first choice which is E-Tech


----------



## Q

Got the call for Infantry this morning, I'll be joining you guys on the 27th and starting out on the 29th. I'm Juan, if anyone remembers while on course.


----------



## sheilainthevalley

Just noticed the thread title actually changed to the 29th. Hopefully we'll see some more coming in as they get offers!


----------



## Osyrussamson

I didn't ask for my platoon number either. I can't wait! Been working out hard, I'm doing combat engineering


----------



## Vergy

I will be seeing you all on the 27th(BMQ starts 29th). I am going Infantry.

EDIT: Think I am going to start a Facebook group so we can all get a better sense of who each other is. Just DM me your guys Facebook URLs so I can invite you.


----------



## Leeworthy

If you received a copy of your message it will say your platoon number on it beside the spot that says CFLRS St-Jean.


----------



## sheilainthevalley

In that case, I guess I'm on platoon 03613

EDIT: Just forwarded that to a friend who works at CFLRS and she said that made no sense, so maybe my paperwork is different.


----------



## Pwegman

sheilainthevalley said:
			
		

> In that case, I guess I'm on platoon 03613
> 
> EDIT: Just forwarded that to a friend who works at CFLRS and she said that made no sense, so maybe my paperwork is different.



Its the line after that one. saying,

C.  CFLRS Saint  Jean(99063613) BMQ *****E ... (the * that i have put is where your platoon number info his.)


----------



## sheilainthevalley

Pwegman said:
			
		

> Its the line after that one. saying,
> 
> C.  CFLRS Saint  Jean(99063613) BMQ *****E ... (the * that i have put is where your platoon number info his.)



My paperwork is definitely different than yours.


----------



## Lunacy_Fringe

Just got off the phone with the recruiting center. I leave Halifax on the 27th for BMQ on the 29th as well. I was offered Infantry. Looks like I'll be seeing you guys pretty soon.


----------



## Vergy

ThatOneRecruit said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with the recruiting center. I leave Halifax on the 27th for BMQ on the 29th as well. I was offered Infantry. Looks like I'll be seeing you guys pretty soon.



If you want to join the rest of us in the Facebook group I made for the BMQ feel free to DM me your Facebook url. 

Congrats!


----------



## Henamshox

So I was reading the start dates/graduation dates for BMQ's ( http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page ) and it says March 21st, and then the next one to start is October 12th. Does that mean if I do not make it into the March 21st one, I will need to wait until October 12th (at the earliest) to start BMQ, or am I misunderstanding it, or is the list not accurate anymore?

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

Henamshox said:
			
		

> So I was reading the start dates/graduation dates for BMQ's ( http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page ) and it says March 21st, and then the next one to start is October 12th. Does that mean if I do not make it into the March 21st one, I will need to wait until October 12th (at the earliest) to start BMQ, or am I misunderstanding it, or is the list not accurate anymore?



Are you sure you are reading it right?

R0115F & R0116E October 12, 2015 January 28, 2016 
R0117E & R0118E October 26, 2015 February 11, 2016 
R0119E & R0120E November 2, 2015 February 18, 2016 
R0121F, R0122E & R0123E November 9, 2015 February 25, 2016 
R0124E & R0125F November 16, 2015 March 3, 2016 
R0126E, R0127E & R0128F January 11, 2016 March 31, 2016 
R0129E, R0130E, R0131E & R0132E January 25, 2016 April 14, 2016 
R0134E February 1, 2016 April 21, 2016 
R0135F & R0136E February 8, 2016 April 28, 2016 
R0137F & R0138E February 15, 2016 May 5, 2016 
R0139F, R0140E, R0141E & R0142E February 29, 2016 May 19, 2016 
R0143F, R0144E,R0145E & R0146E March 14, 2016 June 2, 2016 
R0147E & R0148F March 21, 2016 June 9, 2016


----------



## Henamshox

mariomike said:
			
		

> Are you sure you are reading it right?
> 
> R0115F & R0116E October 12, 2015 January 28, 2016
> R0117E & R0118E October 26, 2015 February 11, 2016
> R0119E & R0120E November 2, 2015 February 18, 2016
> R0121F, R0122E & R0123E November 9, 2015 February 25, 2016
> R0124E & R0125F November 16, 2015 March 3, 2016
> R0126E, R0127E & R0128F January 11, 2016 March 31, 2016
> R0129E, R0130E, R0131E & R0132E January 25, 2016 April 14, 2016
> R0134E February 1, 2016 April 21, 2016
> R0135F & R0136E February 8, 2016 April 28, 2016
> R0137F & R0138E February 15, 2016 May 5, 2016
> R0139F, R0140E, R0141E & R0142E February 29, 2016 May 19, 2016
> R0143F, R0144E,R0145E & R0146E March 14, 2016 June 2, 2016
> R0147E & R0148F March 21, 2016 June 9, 2016



Guess that answers my question  Just noticed it said 2015... Will there be an updated one for 2016?


----------



## Lunacy_Fringe

Yes. Eventually, once they clear a handful of courses (notice how the remaining 2015 start dates wrap up soon?) I'm sure they will update with their springtime/summertime training schedule. With April being literally only a month and a half away, I can see this list updating in the coming weeks. But then again, I'm no expert.


----------



## BHLx360

I will be seeing all of you on the 27th as well. Just got accepted a few days ago for Intelligence Operator. My name is Frank and I look forward to meeting you all on the course.


----------



## Cope

I'll be seeing you guys on Feb 27/16 as well. The name is Cody and I'm going in for crewman


----------



## Henamshox

Thanks a ton for the info! I'll keep a close eye on the website then. Good luck in your BMQ by the way!


----------



## mangoz

My name is Carlton. I was offered ATIS and I look forward to meeting you guys in a few days!


----------



## MapleDiver

Hey guys. My names Evan and I look forward to meeting all you guys on the course. I'm going for armoured crewman.


----------



## RMJOE

Okay I am not sure for these new recruits today what you are expecting. Basic training is about teamwork, timings, and sleep deprivation. Don't complain about it just go with the flow. You will get sick, you will be late and you will be tired. No problem go with it and don't VR. If you plan on going to the CF don't stand out be the gray man and what ever you do don't piss off your CO following orders high school is over. The best part of basic is the teamwork make new friends.


----------



## dangerboy

I have to ask, you titled this thread "New Style of Training at CFLRS".  How is this a new style of training, this has been going on for eons.  Maybe I am missing something?


----------



## OldSolduer

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I have to ask, you titled this thread "New Style of Training at CFLRS".  How is this a new style of training, this has been going on for eons.  Maybe I am missing something?



Danger - some whiz bang in NDHQ re-wrote the TP, changed a few things and voila!! It's new!!!


----------



## PuckChaser

Fantastic pearls of wisdom from Week 3 Private (Recruit)....


----------



## RocketRichard

My dad experienced this in the 50's and I in the 80's. Funny how things don't change.


----------



## opp550

RMJOE said:
			
		

> what ever you do don't piss off your CO following orders high school is over.



If you are talking to a LCol/Cmdr while you are in basic, I feel like something is already very wrong.


----------



## Zoomie

Week three and they have access to the internet - during the week?  Sure thing, new style of training indeed.


----------



## RMJOE

The training is not based as much on physical attributes any more it is all mental death by power point.


----------



## PMedMoe

RMJOE said:
			
		

> The training is not based as much on physical attributes any more it is all mental death by power point.



Get used to that....


----------



## cld617

RMJOE said:
			
		

> The training is not based as much on physical attributes any more it is all mental death by power point.



You have a whopping 3 weeks under your belt, you haven't even gotten to the physical stages. It's death by power point because you've only been exposed to less than 1/4 of what the CF has deemed "basic". New training? You haven't even gotten through enough to determine old from new. 

You're in no position to have any sense of condescension towards your peers. Your disgruntled attitude and expectations are not going to treat you well in the CF.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

RMJOE said:
			
		

> The training is not based as much on physical attributes any more it is all mental death by power point.



I did Basic in '89.  Nothing really got 'hard' PT wise until Week 5, when we got issued our personal wpns, and changed from workdress to combats.  We all thought the end of Week 4 was awesome...got ours C1s!  Get to wear combats!

Week 5 Monday morning...we realized that meant running.  everywhere.  at the port arms.

So, my simple advice is....'wait for it'.  It may be PowerPoint now, but before Powerpoint there was this thing called an Overhead Projector.  The "Death By OHP" has just been modernized to Death By PP.

What is new since the 'good ol days' other than PP?  600% increase in the 'sense of entitlement troops', 1200% increase in people wanting to join the CAF who don't have the physical stamina/ability to do weekly grocery shopping, let alone basic military training.

*WAIT FOR IT*


----------



## BinRat55

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I did Basic in '89.  Nothing really got 'hard' PT wise until Week 5, when we got issued our personal wpns, and changed from workdress to combats.  We all thought the end of Week 4 was awesome...got ours C1s!  Get to wear combats!
> 
> Week 5 Monday morning...we realized that meant running.  everywhere.  at the port arms.
> 
> So, my simple advice is....'wait for it'.  It may be PowerPoint now, but before Powerpoint there was this thing called an Overhead Projector.  The "Death By OHP" has just been modernized to Death By PP.
> 
> What is new since the 'good ol days' other than PP?  600% increase in the 'sense of entitlement troops', 1200% increase in people wanting to join the CAF who don't have the physical stamina/ability to do weekly grocery shopping, let alone basic military training.
> 
> *WAIT FOR IT*



Ahhh good old FNs, Black Wednesday, running in TOPP high to the gas hut and NOT getting your pennant in week 7. Finally seeing the G&G almost 8 weeks in, the friggin grey coveralls. Remember that room that was always locked? Yea, it have everything we ever knew in it. They took our watches! Losing every privilege know to man and having to use our arms as clothes hangers till we puked or fell. 

Yep. Good old days right there. Made real men (and really hard-ass women too!!) ** Ahem Vern cough**


----------



## Kr346706

Names Kurtis. Heading out of NS on the 27th for the course on 29th. Infantry


----------



## Lunacy_Fringe

Kr346706 said:
			
		

> Names Kurtis. Heading out of NS on the 27th for the course on 29th. Infantry



Where from NS m8? I swore in last Thursday and was the only Infantry. Cape Breton?


----------



## C_Rey88

Hey all! Just thought I'd start a new post for anyone heading to BMQ for March 14th. My name is Cole, I'll be coming from Moncton, New Brunswick. I'm heading in as a combat engineer.


----------



## 2002toyota

Hey I was wondering if a speeding ticket will hinder my basic training. I am in a position where I should fight it but I am worried it will hold up my training. The court day would be after bmq and I will be having a ticket fighting company appearing in court for me. What are your peoples thoughts on this. Should I just pay or will I be ok to fight it? Thanks


----------



## Sub_Guy

I pretty much had the same thing happen to me.  It didn't hinder me. Because I paid the ticket.

I don't know your circumstances, but I'd rather not be worrying about unnecessary shit during BMQ.


----------



## MJP

It doesn't matter one iota how you deal with it nor does anyone at CFLRS care.


----------



## runormal

2002toyota said:
			
		

> Hey I was wondering if a speeding ticket will hinder my basic training. I am in a position where I should fight it but I am worried it will hold up my training. The court day would be after bmq and I will be having a ticket fighting company appearing in court for me. What are your peoples thoughts on this. Should I just pay or will I be ok to fight it? Thanks



How big is the ticket? I'd just pay it.


----------



## 2002toyota

Thanks guys for your quick replies. I guess Ill go ahead and fight it because its basically a guaranteed win. I just wanted to be sure its not going to have consequences.


----------



## 2002toyota

Well its a 257$ plus a bologna 65$ "failure to surrender insurance paper" cause my paper was expired. I was following the flow of traffic in a blizzard and nobody else slowed down. I guess I should have


----------



## SupersonicMax

2002toyota said:
			
		

> Well its a 257$ plus a bologna 65$ "failure to surrender insurance paper" cause my paper was expired. I was following the flow of traffic in a blizzard and nobody else slowed down. I guess I should have



So you were speeding in a blizzard?!  Shows your judgement.  You had expired insurance papers?  Not bologna, and there is only one person to blame...  

I'd suck it up, toss it in the lessons learned and move on.


----------



## 2002toyota

Yes I guess your right its that they recently changed the speed limit from 80 to 60 so i would have only been 7 over. I guess I should not start making excuses before basic training.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I'd rather not be worrying about unnecessary shit during BMQ.


That.  Right.  There.


----------



## PuckChaser

2002toyota said:
			
		

> Yes I guess your right its that they recently changed the speed limit from 80 to 60



Not reading road signs and driving on autopilot are a real good way to get into an accident. Pay the fine, put it behind you, issue resolved.


----------



## JesseWZ

In some provinces, failing to have insurance (i.e. it was expired) is multiple thousands of dollars in fines, a tow to a safe place (or an impound lot) until your car is re-insured *and* an automatic court appearance. I would say you got off very very lucky. You can fight it and somehow (I'm not sure how) defer responsibility for your actions (speeding) or in-actions (failing to renew your insurance) because you think you can win or you can pay your fines, take your lumps and get on with your life. 



			
				2002toyota said:
			
		

> Yes I guess your right its that they recently changed the speed limit from 80 to 60 so i would have only been 7 over. I guess I should not start making excuses before basic training.



I hope that is the sentiment that sticks with you through your career.


----------



## brihard

2002toyota said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for your quick replies. I guess Ill go ahead and fight it because its basically a guaranteed win.



I'm sure that's what the ticket fighting company told you.  : But enjoy assuming the police don't know their job. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Downhiller229

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> So you were speeding in a blizzard?!  Shows your judgement.  You had expired insurance papers?  Not bologna, and there is only one person to blame...
> 
> I'd suck it up, toss it in the lessons learned and move on.



Or he was caught by a policeman who didn't have a reliable assessment of his speed in bad conditions. And he got a ticket for having an expired insurance card while he did have valid insurance, which he should have 24hrs to prove, if he has a case to fight it good for him. So many holier than thou attitudes and assumptions as to the situation... wow. 



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> I'm sure that's what the ticket fighting company told you.  : But enjoy assuming the police don't know their job. Let us know how it works out for you.



The police know their jobs very well, however they often assume citizens are ignorant.


----------



## SupersonicMax

We all frig up.  Some people just own up to their mistakes instead of trying to shift blame to avoid consequences. You should have learnt this in YMJ.


----------



## Downhiller229

I see how YMJ lessons relate... Sort of? I mean yeah own up to your screw ups sure but definitely don't go hide in a corner of you were dealt a bad hand? He was just worried a ticket he's fighting will be an issue at BMQ, which honestly I wish I could answer, but I have no idea. His biggest mistake was to reveal why he got a ticket which allowed all of us to speculate on his motives and integrity and at the end of the day isn't doing this poor chap any favour.


----------



## Kr346706

14Wing Greenwood in the valley. Got an offer on Tuesday, I'm swearing in Thursday.


----------



## Winters11

I'll be there too as infantry. My name is Ryan and I am coming from Owen Sound, Ontario. I just got the call from Barrie recruiting on Tuesday.


----------



## jah459

I'm Jayden, in to be a vehicle tech from Halifax, got sworn in on Thursday, so I think I may have already met a few people on here. Can't wait to see you guys in a few days!


----------



## Hooli

Names Tyler, joining all of you in 2 days. Coming from Ottawa for Vehicle Tech. Beyond excited for this opportunity, not only for myself but for all of us.


----------



## Matjet

My name's Mathieu, Joining as Infantry from Ottawa. The excitement is definitely ramping up!


----------



## jamesw

so a ticket company is gonna fight this for you? why not just pay the fine and get it out of the way before basic. your going to have to spend money one way or the other..


----------



## Loachman

I think that this one has run its course plus a lap or two. Locked. If somebody has anything absolutely brilliant to add, let one of the DS know.


----------



## Shadcom

My name is Josh, and I am attending BMQ March 14th as well, as a Medical Tech. I'm from Miramichi, NB. Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Chowder2016

Hey, my name's Sean and I'll be attending BMQ march 14th too. I'll be coming from Cornwall ONT. I'm going in for Infantry and can't wait to meet everyone and start on the 14th!


----------



## ACW78

Hey guys, I'm Adrian. What are you guys doing for running?  Thats the only thing I'm not excited about haha. I'm running about 2 k a day. I signed up for crewman out of London Ontario. I will also be starting Basic on the 14th.


----------



## Chowder2016

Hey adrian! Running is going to be the worst part for me too lol,  i can run 2.4k (1.5miles) on a treadmill in under 12 minutes on a good day. but im going to try to run it outside to get a real feel for it. The weather has been too bad lately here in Cornwall ONT. Though so ive been stuck on a treadmill forever... I'd suggest trying to run 2.4k in under 12 minutes as that seems to be what they expect from us.


----------



## ACW78

that's awesome!  I just finished my morning run. Calculated it out actually running 2.8k in roughly 25 min(don't have a wrist/stop watch) outside. Hasn't been that bad weather wise in London with sweat pants, a hoodie and light shell jacket. Just have to get my pace up.  keep up the good work though you're putting up some good numbers!


----------



## Jarnhamar

For runs you should aim for 5kms in 25 minutes.  Also try some 8km and 10km runs so your body will see what it feels like pounding pavement for an hour. 

On a treadmill you're not really running you're lifting your legs while the belt moves under you.  It's an okay thing to do if you absolutely can't run outside but if at all possible,  run outside.  Running in - 10C won't kill you.  A treadmill vs road is like night and day. 

You need a watch.  Go buy a watch.


----------



## ACW78

Thanks jarnhamar! I'm actually getting everything from the civilian list for basic today, so I'll make sure to get a watch. I'll Just keep pushing myself to go longer and faster, have to start somewhere though right?  I appreciate the input always helps!


----------



## williamholden55

Hey i'm Will coming out of Quebec city going for Combat eng, snow storm here today and i was able run 3k in 19 min... Crappy 3k time but considering most of it was 6 inches of powder, not too bad. From what my buddies told me who have gone through basic in the last 2 years, 5k in under 25 is really what we have to aim for. If we are not up to par on that the rest of the platoon will be circling back to come get us which would really suck.


----------



## C_Rey88

Gettin super pumped up for this guys!


----------



## Shadcom

Cole, when is your swearing in? Mine is March 3, I have to be at the Moncton Recruiting office for 9am.

Josh


----------



## big.guy.for.you

It's been a lot harder to find a white soap dish than I thought


----------



## C_Rey88

dollar store


----------



## big.guy.for.you

Alls they got are clear ones. I found a yellow one at MEC, so I guess I'll just eat a bunch of pushups.


----------



## ACW78

two more days and the journey begins boys and girls! Doing my run (3.5k) in 13min and 45 seconds. I also don't think my first post of run times were accurate. I was just guessing, having a watch is key! Thanks for giving me the advice and more motivation to keep pushing harder and faster! The weather has been outstanding in London! I found both toothbrush and soap holder in white at wal mart, maybe try there?

P.s
 Who else is having trouble sleeping because of the excitement?

Adrian


----------



## williamholden55

At what time are all of you arriving tomorrow?


----------



## Colta

Hey everyone! Just thought I'd post this and see who all else was going to BMQ on 18 April. I know there are a few platoons starting, so we might not all end up on the same one, but I figured we could all get to know each other anyway.

I received my offer on the 10 March for Vehicle Tech. I'm 27 and coming out of NB. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## JFRA

April and still no update, argh.


----------



## PuckChaser

JFRA said:
			
		

> April and still no update, argh.



Its the 1st of April. Simmer down.


----------



## Scarlett

There are a few new dates up. 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## Anira_09

HELLO

I'm going to st -jean le 4 JUNE Operator Sonar who will be there?
after st-jean I'm leaving to Esquilmalt i suppose, my wife and kids follow? or they will stay till my formation is over?

Thanks


----------



## Respectyouall

My BMQ starts 2 May til 22 july anyone else?


----------



## BlueAngels14

Respectyouall said:
			
		

> My BMQ starts 2 May til 22 july anyone else?



There's a post specifically for May 2nd BMQ: http://navy.ca/forums/threads/122559/post-1428510/topicseen.html#new


----------



## ashley732

Haven't found anyone other post for anyone going to Bmq on may 2nd, so figured I would start my Names Ashley I'm coming from petawawa


----------



## Scarlett

I'm attending BMQ starting June 6th for WFE Tech. Look forward to seeing you there!

The thread title should be changed to June 6th, that is the BMQ start date.


----------



## krimynal

Some people already answered your questions on the French post you posted earlier about the wife / kids stuff.


----------



## Respectyouall

Hey I'm coming 2 may as well ! Congrats on your offer!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyChef

I'm sure most people aren't checking this forum anymore, but I thought I'd give it a shot anyway. I'm looking for a carpool from st jean to ottawa on weekends. If anyone has a spot of knows someone who has a spot, could you please let me know. I'm trying to get home to my daughter. 
Thanks


----------



## TinyChef

I'm sure most people aren't checking this forum anymore, but I thought I'd give it a shot anyway. I'm looking for a carpool from st jean to ottawa on weekends. If anyone has a spot of knows someone who has a spot, could you please let me know. I'm trying to get home to my daughter. 
Thanks


----------



## Anira_09

Hein??! 6 June??? Whe they called me i clearly understood 4 june. 1 june acertametion and 4 june st jean ......


----------



## Scarlett

Anira_09 said:
			
		

> Hein??! 6 June??? Whe they called me i clearly understood 4 june. 1 june acertametion and 4 june st jean ......


That is probably the day we will arrive. However BMQ does not officially start until June 6th.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page
Our course date is listed. Starts on a Monday, they all do, but we arrive on the Saturday before, as per the joining instructions.


----------



## Anira_09

Ahhhh ok ok thanks!!!
I'm really exited. I'm 35 years old, in shape but still a bit nervous. I'm confident but still....
My complete family is backing me up, I'm really happy but in the same time I'm worry, i have 3 kids 15, 2,1 and a perfect  common-in-law that i will be leaving after st-jean for i don't know how long..... she is independent and strong but i know will be hard anyways.
i`I've read a lot about PMQ in Esquimalt and looks like i have to finish before even thinking to move my family over there, how long??? i don't know, but the support of my family is everything for me and I'm ready to go there and do my 200%


----------



## idontunderstandhipsters

I start June 6th too, going in as a combat engineer.


----------



## OldSolduer

Scarlett said:
			
		

> That is probably the day we will arrive. However BMQ does not officially start until June 6th.
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page
> Our course date is listed. Starts on a Monday, they all do, but we arrive on the Saturday before, as per the joining instructions.



Just a word of warning. The official course starts 6 June...which is the 72nd anniversary of D-Day.

The unofficial course starts when you step off the plane....train....and the NCOs are there to say "hello"......


----------



## Scarlett

Hamish Seggie said:
			
		

> Just a word of warning. The official course starts 6 June...which is the 72nd anniversary of D-Day.
> 
> The unofficial course starts when you step off the plane....train....and the NCOs are there to say "hello"......



Yes, but for thread title purposes June 6 would cause less confusion.


----------



## Tothy

**Update** I have found the dates, thank you.

I have been clicking the links you guys have provided but I do not see anywhere that shows the start dates; even the outdated ones.


----------



## BlueAngels14

Tothy said:
			
		

> I have been clicking the links you guys have provided but I do not see anywhere that shows the start dates; even the outdated ones.



Click on the drop down arrow beside "Graduation Ceremonies" (highlighted in blue) and scroll down to the header that says "Calendar".


----------



## TinyChef

I'm looking for a carpool from st jean to ottawa on weekend's. If anyone has a spot or knows of someone who has a spot, could you please let me know. I'm trying to get home to my  7 year old daughter. 
Thanks


----------



## mariomike

TinyChef said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a carpool from st jean to ottawa on weekend's.



See also,

February 29th bmq 2016  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/121797/post-1429283.html#msg1429283



			
				TinyChef said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a carpool from st jean to ottawa on weekends.



BMQ 14 March 2016  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/122199/post-1429282.html#msg1429282



			
				TinyChef said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a carpool from st jean to ottawa on weekends.



Perhaps TinyChef could post carpool requests here,

Carpool/Rideshare Directory  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110964.0


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

I swear in on the 10th of may and report to my unit 11 May, I am reg force now my question is how long will it take to get issued my kit? I have checked the clothing stores in the NCR and the online appointment booking tool states initial issue appointments are booked until 31 May. I just can not see myself waiting that long to get kit after I get in can anyone clarify this?

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## armyvern

Are you CTing from the ResF?

If so, you should be retaining your operational dress anyway.  And yes, it takes that long to get initial kitting in the NCR.  Units in the NCR know that though and none will require you to have/utilize kit that you have not been issued to date.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

No I am a civi re-enrolling into the CAF


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver

Is this a re-enlistment?

Your profile says "private" and unit: DGIMO.

If you are swearing in tomorrow for the first time, you are still a civilian, and you should not have been assigned to a unit yet.

If first enlistment, you get your kit issued to you at Saint-Jean when you show up for basic, in your civvies.

If this is a re-enlistment, then you are stuck getting an appointment wherever they send you first. But I suspect that your unit might be able to put in a good word on your behalf to get you an early appointment. If not, they will understand, so not to worry.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Yes it is a re-enlistment I am technically Private (Ret.) and the unit I am being posted to is DGIMO


----------



## dapaterson

No, it is unlikely you are Pte(Ret'd).  QR&O 15.09 limits the use of "Retired" to members with 10 or more years, honorably released.  Few Ptes hit the 10 year mark at that rank.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo

Understood, I was trying to say I had previous service and worded it poorly


----------



## George Wallace

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> I swear in on the 10th of may and report to my unit 11 May, I am reg force now my question is how long will it take to get issued my kit? I have checked the clothing stores in the NCR and the online appointment booking tool states initial issue appointments are booked until 31 May. I just can not see myself waiting that long to get kit after I get in can anyone clarify this?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Rob



If you have the contact info for your unit, perhaps they would be the best ones to ask.  After all is said and done, it is them who will be making your appointments, if they have not already planned ahead and done so.


----------



## Sophie87

Just wondering if recruits can stay at the hotel with their families on the night of graduation or do they have to be back by a certain time? Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

Sophie87 said:
			
		

> Just wondering if recruits can stay at the hotel with their families on the night of graduation or do they have to be back by a certain time?


The ceremony is approximately an hour long and is followed by a reception for the graduates, their families and their instructors. After the reception, with their instructors' approval, graduates can go out for the evening with their families, but will have to return to the School no later than 10:00 pm. 

The evening prior to the Graduation Ceremony, from 5:00 pm to 10:00 pm, with their instructors’ approval, graduates can welcome guests at the main building entrance and shall proceed to the O'Mega Mess or the cafeteria. Graduates may be granted permission to have supper in town.

A few weeks before the Graduation Ceremony, candidates will be informed of the procedure to gain permission to meet their respective families and friends for the evenings before and after the Graduation Ceremony.

What happens after the course?

A few weeks prior to the Graduation Ceremony, candidates will find out when and where they will have to report to their next training establishment. In most cases, graduates leave the day following the ceremony. In some exceptional cases and if the conditions allow it, graduates may leave with their families after the ceremony if they have received permission from their instructors.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## Sophie87

Thank you! I actually already read this info but I was told different things by current members who said they did go for the night, and others that said they couldn't. I appreciate your help though.


----------



## George Wallace

Sophie87 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I actually already read this info but I was told different things by current members who said they did go for the night, and others that said they couldn't. I appreciate your help though.



Well then!.........I guess you will just have to wait until it is time for you to graduate and find out from your Staff what their judgement call will be.


----------



## Sophie87

Apparently, eh? Thanks anyways.


----------



## DAA

Ksiiqtaboo said:
			
		

> I swear in on the 10th of may and report to my unit 11 May, I am reg force now my question is how long will it take to get issued my kit? I have checked the clothing stores in the NCR and the online appointment booking tool states initial issue appointments are booked until 31 May. I just can not see myself waiting that long to get kit after I get in can anyone clarify this?
> Thanks in advance
> Rob



Chances are Clothing Stores may give you the "basics" for your dress requirements (ie; Beret, Boots and CADPAT).  Beyond that, you'll most likely need an appt for "full" kitting at a future date.


----------



## BinRat55

Some Clothing Stores will have a beret, most will not. A sizing appointment will be made to get your DEU items ordered through Logistick Unicorp. You said you had some previous service? If you have a beret it would be very helpful to your cause - as DAA stated, they MAY afford you what they can at Clothing like a set or two of combats, raingear... if you still have boots, I would grab them as well - there are issues right now with stocking of certain styles / sizes and depending on your entitlements as well.


----------



## Sapperdix97

Is anyone else starting BMQ on August 1st of 2016? Just curious to see! I've waited a long time to be accepted and so glad it finally came! I'm both excited and a little bit nervous, hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Ki22

Hi there,

I'll be joining you August 1st.  Congratulations on your acceptance!  I'm coming from Waterloo, looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## SSteele

Congrats. I'll be joining the Aug 1/16 BMQ course looking forward to meeting everyone there, anyone going army element?


----------



## vickerd2002

Hello. I will be there to start BMQ August 1st.  I am coming from Windsor area. I am going for Infantry. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapperdix97

Sweet guys! I'm going for combat engineer! I'll be flying out from London on July 30th


----------



## Anira_09

Hello

3 days for my swearing and 6 days to go to st- jean....
getting exited!!!!


----------



## Ki22

I'm going infantry as well.  Can't wait!


----------



## jd1185

Yes getting very excited I'll see you all there. I am going infantry.


----------



## Anira_09

Hello
After qmb im going to Esquimalt and i know that my family will no be following me, not until my courses are done. But i can't stop reading that people are talking about that your family can go with you IF your courses take longer than 12 monts( i even saw 6 months) so my question is: second language courses come in consideration for that time or just your ql3 courses???


----------



## jd1185

One day left until bmq. Anyone else going to have trouble sleeping tonight?


----------



## HarleyRobin

Hey, anyone else here starting BMQ August 8th 2016? I just accepted my job offer on June 1st. Just curious if anyone else on here will be there


----------



## Lairdmyles

I will be there as well.. MSE-OP driving from Toronto.  I'm pumped to get started.


----------



## krokodil21

Ya I'm going in August 1st to from Toronto Ontario


----------



## Gallows

Congrats, everyone! I'll be starting August 1st as well, flying out from Winnipeg.


----------



## HarleyRobin

Cool, Congrats! I accepted Nav Comm, flying from Toronto Pearson. Me too, it seems so soon yet so far away


----------



## VeggerEgger

Anyone else slated for Basic for July 25? I fly out the preceding Saturday on the 23 and have my enrolment on July 11 in Edmonton. Hopefully I'll see some of you there!  ;D


----------



## HaZarD SFD

I accepted my Offer today and will be there as well.  ACISS.


----------



## kellar16

Accepted my offer today! EGS tech!


----------



## Laner

I will be as well. Accepted job offer for combat engineer.


----------



## Xd00206

Me right here, my enrollment is the july 13th and fly out of BC on the july 23rd!


----------



## Lauramarie0608

Hi everyone!
I was just wondering who else is starting bmq on August 29, 2016 (arriving on the 27). Also, what trade. 
I will be communications Research.


----------



## HarleyRobin

Congrats, guys! 53 days!


----------



## Supgee3

Going to bmq from halifax


----------



## Mikey5241

I will be there for Ifantry


----------



## Adrien15

I will be there aswell, my trade will be infantryman


----------



## iraqiperogie

leaving Winnipeg on the 30th and training starts the 1st. Been waiting a year to get in ahah


----------



## kellar16

I would like to ask people who have already completed BMQ some questions, my BMQ starts August 8th and i know there are lots of threads talking about what kind of person to be and what not but i want to know about any tips and tricks that BMQ grads wish they had known before they went, i want to be as prepared as possible. 

So my official question; What are things that you wish you had known, or things you wish you would have brought/packed to BMQ before leaving? (aside from the fitness needs, i read up on those and am working out and running). [


----------



## mariomike

kellar16 said:
			
		

> What are things that you wish you had known, or things you wish you would have brought/packed to BMQ before leaving?



Chill out! 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/34770.0.html
6 pages.

Kit List for basic training - MUST READ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.500
21 pages.

What Not to Do - no excuse  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/69530.0.html
8 pages.

no excuse (bmq tips)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/34712.0.html
17 pages.

Bring BMQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bring+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=DDBoV-a_LqqC8Qea4ozYBA&gws_rd=ssl

BMQ Packing Questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/116614.0/nowap.html

Official Policy Change RE: Electronics during BMQ
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103685.500
22 pages

There is lots of BMQ advice and tips etc...,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bring+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=xCxoV_zAH6GC8QfcjpbQBQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca++bmq


----------



## marinemech

OS(R) Hatfield, Marine Engineer 00367. who all here is coming from the Maritimes (Driving up from Saint John,NB)


----------



## Mikey5241

I will be flying in from Regina, Saskatchewan. Wish I could drive, but I didn't get the option.


----------



## Lauramarie0608

Although I am from the maritimes  (greenwood Nova scotia), I will be driving from petawawa ontario, where my husband and I are currently posted.


----------



## kellar16

curious of what everybody is doing to train? and is anybody happening to be leaving from winnipeg?


----------



## Louisn27

ATIS Tech from the GTA area.


----------



## marinemech

Mikey5241 said:
			
		

> I will be flying in from Regina, Saskatchewan. Wish I could drive, but I didn't get the option.


call and ask your file manager, usually they limit your daily mileage or limit your hours of driving before a extended rest period


----------



## stevvy38

Got enrollment on July 14 and flying out of Sask on July 23! Can't wait to start!


----------



## marinemech

Might be a tad quiet for our first week, 1 BMOQ and 2 BMQ leaving the 25th and 3 BMOQ the week before that.


----------



## mirandatheeo

enrolling on the 12th in Kingston, driving there on the 23rd


----------



## George93

Congratulations to us all ! 
This is going to be an exciting and rewarding experience !

Leaving from Toronto, anyone else?

Feel free to PM and meet up at Pearson. 

Cheers !


----------



## Martzehh

Congrats everyone! I signed up on this site just to respond to this topic.

I will also be joining you all. I will be flying out of Toronto on July 30th. My recruiting centre is Hamilton.

I am joining as an armoured solider - could not be more excited!

Feel free to pm me or shoot me an email to meet at the airport!!


----------



## Miller4830

Congratulations everyone!!

I swear in on the 20th in Hamilton, I'm sure I will see some of you guys there. I will be flying out of Toronto as well. I'll definitely send a PM to meet up at Pearson.

Take care,


----------



## HarleyRobin

kellar16 said:
			
		

> curious of what everybody is doing to train? and is anybody happening to be leaving from winnipeg?



Hey! Not me, i'll be leaving from Toronto. 

I'm curious about what everyone else is doing training-wise at this point too? I've been working on my push ups, they're definitely my weakest point still, so i've been working with free weights and doing planks too, to try to build up more strength in my upper body and core. Need to really work on that more though because my push ups are still bad. Also going for runs or hikes most days, and swimming at the community centre for a few hours once or twice a week.

I'm going to start shopping for/organizing everything I need for my kit list (that we need to bring ourselves) next week, too. Excited about that 

So what have you guys been doing? Have any of you gone for your enrollment ceremony yet?


----------



## kellar16

HarleyRobin said:
			
		

> Hey! Not me, i'll be leaving from Toronto.
> 
> I'm curious about what everyone else is doing training-wise at this point too? I've been working on my push ups, they're definitely my weakest point still, so i've been working with free weights and doing planks too, to try to build up more strength in my upper body and core. Need to really work on that more though because my push ups are still bad. Also going for runs or hikes most days, and swimming at the community centre for a few hours once or twice a week.
> 
> I'm going to start shopping for/organizing everything I need for my kit list (that we need to bring ourselves) next week, too. Excited about that
> 
> 
> thats awesome, keep working on your pushups. when i started pushups i could do like 7 at most and now i can do 30+. do a set until you wanna puke and then wait a minute and keep doing it and keep doing it every day.
> 
> my running is my weak spot, which is a surprise cause i used to be a wide receiver for football, so im working on running.
> 
> So what have you guys been doing? Have any of you gone for your enrollment ceremony yet?


----------



## kellar16

thats awesome, keep working on your pushups. when i started pushups i could do like 7 at most and now i can do 30+. do a set until you wanna puke and then wait a minute and keep doing it and keep doing it every day.

my running is my weak spot, which is a surprise cause i used to be a wide receiver for football, so im working on running.
does anybody know of anything that we should pack that isnt listed but will be helpful to bring?


----------



## Xd00206

I'm leaving on July 23! As far as what to bring, basically bring everything that came on the email package that your recruiter sent you. It's also on the forces site http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page#annex-b

I was made aware you should watch what you bring like things you should just buy at the CANEX since they want everyone on your platoon to have the same thing during inspection. There is much info on this forum about to bring. Just Google it!. Good luck everyone!.

This has good info
http://army.ca/forums/threads/34712/post-271149.html#msg271149


----------



## cac1993

See you guys there!


----------



## marinemech

just to know everyone a bit more, as there is a likely possibility that we are all on the same platoon.

Me (OS Hatfield - Marine Engineer) - 30, single, some prior time in the CF(all at ASU St-Jean). Currently unemployed but prior licensed apprentice mechanic with over 6000 hours logged.


----------



## Lauramarie0608

You will all know me by pvt sole. I'm going com research, as I mentioned earlier. I'm from Nova Scotia but currently reside in petawawa ontario as my spouse is in the cf as a mcpl. I've been here 6 years now.
I'm 23 but will be spending my 24 birthday on week 2 of our basic. 
We have 2 children. A daughter who is 3 and a son who is 5. So hopefully on weekends off no one will be offended if I don't join the course to go drink. As often as possible time off will be spent with my family.
Previously I trained horses and coached riding lessons. Upon completing college I became a paralegal. 
Looking forward to meeting everyone and starting this new journey together!


----------



## marinemech

Lauramarie0608 said:
			
		

> You will all know me by pvt sole. I'm going com research, as I mentioned earlier. I'm from Nova Scotia but currently reside in petawawa ontario as my spouse is in the cf as a mcpl. I've been here 6 years now.
> I'm 23 but will be spending my 24 birthday on week 2 of our basic.
> We have 2 children. A daughter who is 3 and a son who is 5. So hopefully on weekends off no one will be offended if I don't join the course to go drink. As often as possible time off will be spent with my family.
> Previously I trained horses and coached riding lessons. Upon completing college I became a paralegal.
> Looking forward to meeting everyone and starting this new journey together!


we'll try to keep it quiet about your birthday, so you don't end up doing birthday duty


----------



## Mikey5241

You will know me as Pvt. Naylor. I'm going for infantry. I live in Regina, SK born and raised here. I just turned 20 this year. I was working towards my pilots license but it's very expensive so I decided to change things for a few years at least. I currently work at Costco so it will be nice to get out and gain some experience. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## onlytyy

Hey guys! I'm also going to be going to BMQ on August 8th! Super excited to be meeting a whole bunch of new guys & gals! I got accepted for a Avionics Systems Technician for the Air Force! I'll be leaving from Ottawa!


----------



## jd1185

Congrats to all of you for getting in. it will be nice to have some ncm's here. You will be the first ncm platoon to show up sence june. If you want tips come down to the bbq pit (smokers area) and talk to the older weeks. My platoon will have there week 8 eppilets when you show up and most of us don't mind steering you in the right direction.


----------



## marinemech

looks like there will be 3 platoons starting at the same time, 1 French and 2 English


----------



## onlytyy

Just a quick question? What time should I arrive to CFLRS for BMQ? 

I know I'm suppose to arrive two days before my courses start which is on the 6th of August, But which time should I arrive in order to have enough time to get settled in?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## mariomike

onlytyy said:
			
		

> What time should I arrive to CFLRS for BMQ?



"You must report for duty no later than 2000 hrs on the Saturday preceding your course."
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page


----------



## onlytyy

Perfect! Thank you, I must've missed that.


----------



## mariomike

onlytyy said:
			
		

> Perfect! Thank you, I must've missed that.



You are welcome.  Good luck


----------



## PPCLI Guy

onlytyy said:
			
		

> Just a quick question? What time should I arrive to CFLRS for BMQ?



4 am.  You are expected to report to the Commandant's residence, in person.  Bang on the door loudly, as the door bell is broken.

You're welcome.


----------



## The Bread Guy

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> 4 am.  You are expected to report to the Commandant's residence, in person.  Bang on the door loudly, as the door bell is broken.
> 
> You're welcome.


And tell him PPCLI Guy from Army.ca sends his regards  ;D


----------



## krimynal

hahahah , oh god I would so love to see that hahahah !


----------



## Harris

And don't forget the single red rose for the Commandant's wife.  She will then be on your side if you have issues on course.


----------



## marinemech

Is the guy next door still making those custom Granite Doormats

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyRobin

onlytyy said:
			
		

> Hey guys! I'm also going to be going to BMQ on August 8th! Super excited to be meeting a whole bunch of new guys & gals! I got accepted for a Avionics Systems Technician for the Air Force! I'll be leaving from Ottawa!



Hey, Congrats!  Not too long to wait now. I'll see you there!


----------



## BlueAngels14

marinemech said:
			
		

> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



Off topic but just realized how useful Tapatalk is! It's so much easier to browse this site on my phone now so cheers! :camo:


----------



## Klaas

i will be attending. my trade is combat engineer


----------



## cac1993

Anyone flying in Saturday? Don't have my flight enough yet.. But likely an afternoon flight.


----------



## marinemech

cac1993 said:
			
		

> Anyone flying in Saturday? Don't have my flight enough yet.. But likely an afternoon flight.


 I am driving up, got approval from the CFRC, flight wise finalized details we will get on the 18th (be either the 11am or 4 pm flights)


----------



## jamesw

Got the call this morning. I'll be heading Halifax  to BMQ on the 17th for the course on the 19th. Anyone else going?


----------



## MacleodEE

I figured I'd throw this up here for anyone attending the BMQ course in Oct 10th.


----------



## marinemech

The end is nye


----------



## Genge

Who going to be there?


----------



## Rbest

[ This guy just got the call this morning... Swearing in October 7th and BMQ on the 17th.


----------



## Genge

Rbest said:
			
		

> [ This guy just got the call this morning... Swearing in October 7th and BMQ on the 17th.



i didnt get my swearing in date..


----------



## Rbest

Keep in contact with the recruiters. You should also get an offer email with all of the details. Congrats though, I'm sure you are just as excited as I. My names Rick aka Private Best. I'll see you in st.jean


----------



## KyWilhelm

I'm coming from Calgary and going in for Mar Eng.


----------



## fitzcale215

I'll see you all there, coming from Toronto! When is everyone swearing in? 

I go in on Oct 6

Looking forward to meeting you all in Quebec!


----------



## Genge

Rbest said:
			
		

> [ This guy just got the call this morning... Swearing in October 7th and BMQ on the 17th.



ya i have my offer and i accpeted it, but no oath date yet. im coming from Ottawa and there recruiting center is kinda slow :'(

ill be there on the 15th

aka Pvt Genge

good luck boys see you then


----------



## Brandonfenton22

Hey I just got the call for an offer yesterday and am going to accept but it is for october 10th and for AVS TECH.


----------



## MacleodEE

Haha Awesome! For a bit I was thinking I was going to be a platoon of 1.  ;D


----------



## Brandonfenton22

Yeah I'm excited and nervous and not too sure what to expect but it will be worth it. Did they send you any info on rules and regulations for basic. And also do you know what the process is for swearing in?


----------



## MacleodEE

I got a bit of information. I went in and got some paperwork to take with me to Saint Jean.
As for the swearing in, all I know is to show up at 8am at my local center. Where are you from?


----------



## Brandonfenton22

I am from Belleville ontario 15mins from CFB Trenton I have to call Monday and figure it out. I found the kit list on the forces site and there's a lot of stuff we need to bring. And get


----------



## secondchance

Guys and girls!
Who are at BMOQ and BMQ now  and who are going to CFLRS at St-Jean nearest future feel free to join this group 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1098567950237585/
Where we can discuss about things what happens at Basic training,  post there buy- sell,
rideshare information.Anything concerning being at CFLRS .
Help each other, advice etc.
BMOQ or BMQ, platoon number - doesn't matter.
All who are there welcome.
After finishing Basic training you can leave group if you wish.


----------



## sarahsmom

Keep in mind that internet access is limited while going through basic and spotty at best inside the Mega. Concrete walls don't conduct cell signals well.


----------



## secondchance

Yes, you are right.
There are a few opportunities:
1. Some have data plan and 2-3 minutes per day people can check. 
2. After week 5 you can go to Mega where there is WiFi.
3.During weekends .

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dire Markhour

Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it

thanks for setting this up, I'm on the Oct 24th BMOQ serial


----------



## secondchance

Our forum is very big and I think it would be good to have Facebook group for small talk and buy-sell etc 
Just additional platform.


----------



## MacleodEE

When you go in for your paperwork they should go over it all with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsflashpoint

secondchance said:
			
		

> Our forum is very big and I think it would be good to have Facebook group for small talk and buy-sell etc
> Just additional platform.



~~Selling my service rifle, only $2,500. PM me, don't low ball~~

lol jk, don't kill me.


----------



## AlexGallant

I have an interview the 8th september maybe i will be going hopefuly


----------



## GTFX

They called you this morning? On a civic holiday? 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

AlexGallant said:
			
		

> I have an interview the 8th september maybe i will be going hopefuly



I believe this is a Regular Force BMQ.

Incidentally, your signature says, "Interview completed:Yes".



			
				GTFX said:
			
		

> They called you this morning? On a civic holiday?



I didn't read that anyone was called today.


----------



## GTFX

Hmm apparently I suck at these forums... Don't mind me... Just leave me behind😂

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexGallant

mariomike said:
			
		

> I believe this is a Regular Force BMQ.
> 
> Incidentally, your signature says, "Interview completed:Yes".
> 
> I didn't read that anyone was called today.



I had a little chat when i passed my CFAT i tought that was the interview and i ot the new last week just writed it here today


----------



## AlexGallant

aare french bmq start same time


----------



## mariomike

AlexGallant said:
			
		

> aare french bmq start same time



http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page

Click on,

► Graduation Ceremonies

Platoon Number Start Date Ceremony Date
R0171F, R0172E & R0173E September 12, 2016 December 1, 2016 
R0174E, R0175F & R0176E September 19, 2016 December 8, 2016 
R0177F & R0178E October 10, 2016 January 26, 2017 
R0180E & R0181E October 17, 2016 February 2, 2017 
R0182E, R0183E, R0184F & R0185F October 31, 2016 February 16, 2017 
R0186E, R0187E & R0188E November 7, 2016 February 23, 2017 
R0189E, R0190E & R0191E November 14, 2016 March 2, 2017


----------



## Genge

We have a facebook group for everyone who is leaving for BMQ the 15th of October

https://www.facebook.com/groups/509584989252521/


----------



## Rbest

But beware joining the Oct 17th 2016 BMQ Facebook group includes daily PT challenges


----------



## Marie92

Have fun guys!
I just sent my last medical papers. Maybe I'll be on your platoon!


----------



## AlexGallant

How do i know if its a french bmq on the code haha


----------



## George Wallace

AlexGallant said:
			
		

> How do i know if its a french bmq on the code haha




If you have been reading anything here in search of answers you would have come across the coding of "E" for English and "F" for French.  

And I was under the impression that all you young folk were computer literate.   :facepalm:


----------



## AlexGallant

Nevermind i found it


----------



## AlexGallant

Do you get some at BMQ?


----------



## PuckChaser

No, the government loves paying out claims for hearing loss.


----------



## AlexGallant

Interview went great they said i should get an offer 21 sept


----------



## AlexGallant

ohh yeah i'm reg to i started by applying for res but i switched during my procces didnt change it here, and is getting recommend after interview mean merit list?


----------



## MalinsE

I am also on the October 10th BMQ. Glad you started this thread, I'm curious where everyone will be coming from and if anyone lives close enough to me and wants to train together. I'm from Aurora, Ontario. Only one month until we start this adventure


----------



## MacleodEE

Awesome! 
I'm traveling from NB.


----------



## AKitchen

AlexGallant said:
			
		

> Interview went great they said i should get an offer 21 sept


 How is the interview? I have mine on the 28th of Sept, the one recruiter told me my test scores were great and if i made it this far then I've got a 95% chance of being selected. Still want to ace that interview thou. Hope to be going in Oct as well.


----------



## fraserdennj

Just did my swearing in ceremony yesterday and was told about this forum by another member! (Kingston Detachment). Only a little while to go!


----------



## MacleodEE

Awesome!, We also have a facebook group started!
Search: CF BMQ Oct 10/2016 on facebook.


----------



## fraserdennj

Hahaha, I tried but I can't find it


----------



## MacleodEE

I'll send you a link when I go in my lunch in 30.


----------



## fraserdennj

Thanks!


----------



## MacleodEE

Never mind haha I forgot I sent the link to one of the girls before and it's saved in my sent msg. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086830018060143/


----------



## Icarustusu

Looking forward to meeting you all there!


----------



## kungfupanda

Given it starts on Halloween; anyone else have their costume picked out?  I'm stuck between Gunnery Sgt. Hartman or Spider  man...or Deadpool to capture a both a comic/military theme!


----------



## Moshpitt

Just got my offer letter and date for bmq November 5th anyone else have this date


----------



## ericamccowan

A few of us are starting on Nov 7th (reporting to St. Jean on Nov 5th). There is another thread about this here:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/124088.0.html

At any rate, congrats


----------



## Moshpitt

I tried to change the date but you can't edit after 24 hours! Im reporting on the 5th and starting the 7th


----------



## dbrks88

Just got my offer for AVN Tech today. Swear in at Kingston on December 8th and start BMQ January 9th. Just curious to see who else on here may be going.


----------



## Nikola Canada

Me. Going the down the old infantry road. I think I got my offer the same day as you, but I'm getting sworn in here at the Toronto Recruiting Center on the 7th of December. I'm not sure how it all works, but I assume we'll both be going to the CFLRS in St-Jean-sur-Richelieu? 

If so, see you there! Don't hesitate if you wanna compare notes before we go.


----------



## northernrock

Hi all, just wondering if there is anyone who is starting BMQ on the 16th of January?  got the call yesterday myself!


----------



## jakobcolbeck

Either the 16 or 26th. The lady wasn't clear enough:/  swear in jan 11

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakobcolbeck

Defiently BMQ 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avshopeful

I swear in december 15th in fredericton nb, and heading to basic january 9th, as AVS tech, looking forward to working with you guys


----------



## Marie92

I just got «The» call today!!  [

Heading to St-Jean on January 21st and starting the 23rd! Swearing in Quebec on January 17th. So excited and stressed at the same time..

Who's gonna be there?? Going for WFE tech.


----------



## ZWeaver90

I will, swear in 12th of January in Edmonton. 

Infantry.


----------



## Shau_N7

Received my call on Nov 18th for a Combat Engineer position. I'm looking forward to BMQ on the 23rd of January!
ZWeaver90, I also swear in on January 12th in Edmonton! See you there.


----------



## Marie92

Congrats to you two! I look forward to meet you guys.


----------



## Shau_N7

Congrats to you too Marie92! See you there!


----------



## Foxtrot330

Hey guys, I will be starting BMQ Jan 9th as well, so will be arriving on the 7th. Swearing in December 20th.


----------



## duhblview

I'm in. 
Infantry. 
Enrolling December 5th.

Congratulations everyone! See you in Basic.


----------



## jakobcolbeck

I'm in infantry also. Enroll the 11 and start the 23rd

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxtrot330

Avshopeful said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in starting a facebook group open to everyone strting training at this time?



I am :nod:


----------



## garyboy91

Sup boys ! Are you two guys going for the english platoon ou the french one like Marie92 and I on the 23rd ?


----------



## jakobcolbeck

English. 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alisteyr

Made it in!
Enroll the 16th, start the 23rd as Infantry.
Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Shau_N7

I'm on the English course as well.


----------



## Marie92

Congrats everybody! See you there!


----------



## Nick15

See everyone there! Infantry, arriving on Jan 21st as well. No idea if I'm english or french platoon, though. 

Nick


----------



## Shau_N7

I believe that your BMQ course number tells you. If it has an E at the end it's an English course or if it's an F at the end it's a French course.  
Please correct me though if I'm wrong.


----------



## Marie92

Shau_N7 said:
			
		

> I believe that your BMQ course number tells you. If it has an E at the end it's an English course or if it's an F at the end it's a French course.
> Please correct me though if I'm wrong.



I believe you are right. I haven't received my platoon number yet! Did you received it in the email?


----------



## dreizzy

I'll be going to BMQ Jan 9th for ATIS Tech.


----------



## jakobcolbeck

I thought we got our numbers on enrollment day?

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakobcolbeck

Anywho. Whenever you all enroll post your numbers? See if we are together or not. 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shau_N7

My course number was in the first email. 
BMQ course number 199E
That email also included my service number, training dates, enrollment date etc etc. Nothing stating a platoon number though....


----------



## jakobcolbeck

I haven't been emailed. Just a phone call. I'll probably find out on my enrollement day

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shau_N7

They called me first then emailed me a few days after that. In that email was a few attachments for me to fill out as well as a list of things to bring with me to enrollment day. Each recruitment office may do things differently though. I'm out of the Edmonton detachment.


----------



## jakobcolbeck

Ahh. Im out of hamilton. I'll give em a call as all I have is a date. I'll update you as it comes

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakobcolbeck

I can defiently confirm I will be starting the 23rd however they don't email until 2 to 4 weeks before enrollment

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## djliang

Hey guys, I will be starting BMQ Jan 9th as well, so will be arriving on the 7th. Swearing in December 7th in toronto.


----------



## Zed

JUST GOT THE CALL TODAT
ENROLLMENT ON JANUATY 11TH FROM TORONTO
FLYING TO ST JEAN 21ST
BASIC AT 23RD !!!! SEE YOU ALL THERE 

Was given attatchments to bring on enrollment day and neither do i know my platoon number.


----------



## jakobcolbeck

Hey!! Maybe we will fly together aha

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## deskjockey43

Hello all, does anyone know when the updated list for bmq start/graduation dates comes out for 2017?
I see some lucky people already posting about heading off in January,  but the site is still listing 2016 dates.
I am curious about dates prior to fiscal end in particular.
Thanks,
Dj43


----------



## Zed

Hopefully we do ! Where are you going for enrollment ??


----------



## jakobcolbeck

Hamilton. Im 20mins away where as Toronto is like 1hour

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navybeans

I will also be joining BMQ on January 16th. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## PandemicStrange

I'm not to sure, but I'm almost certain everyone at CFLRS is on Block Leave until next year, so probably not until the new year.


----------



## EKuipers

Hey everyone,

I got my email this morning! Woot! 
Just wondering who else is starting on Feb.13th?


----------



## da1root

Many of the dates are already out.  The CAF doesn't have the ability to update it's own website, there is a separate directorate within the Government that updates the CAF website, so the request for update is probably in with them just not updated on the website yet.  I'm out of office until 5-Jan but I can list the start dates that are available to me when I return to office.


----------



## deskjockey43

that would be fantastic!  Thank you.


----------



## ThePromethean

I will be there!


----------



## BrandonWickholm

I'll be there! Where you guys/gals flying in from?


----------



## ThePromethean

Flying in from Edmonton, you?


----------



## BrandonWickholm

Flying out of fredericton new brunswick!


----------



## Katila

I got the call for artillery last week, anybody else going to this course yet?


----------



## Kepler

I will be with you on that course. I leave from Edmonton on Feb 18.


----------



## Sylar

I start on the 20th as well. English platoon, Veh Tech. I got the call mid November and there's still a month and a half to go. Pretty anxious to get started but certainly thankful for the amount of time to prepare and work on my cardio


----------



## Vlaplante1

Hey guys! My name is Vicky and I'm flying in from Vancouver, BC. Cant wait to meet you all


----------



## Slashman555

Hey Folks,
Flying in from Halifax NS. Looking forward to it!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwh

I will be there too! Driving from Petawawa. I am going arty, how about you guys?


----------



## Spitts

I'll be there! Also flying out of Fredericton, I'm going MSE Op


----------



## BrandonWickholm

Awesome! So am I

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norbiit

Flying in from Vancouver swearing in on the 30th at CFRC New Westminster.


----------



## BeornsBees8

Got my offer yesterday! BMQ starts March 20, flying in from Winnipeg. Anyone else going to that BMQ?


----------



## Laurenj

Flying In from Halifax!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EKuipers

That is awesome!  
Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## Marie92

Less than a week until we start!!  :nod:


----------



## jakobcolbeck

Honestly freaking out. I keep looking at my ticket. Its surreal

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shau_N7

Surreal is definitely the best way to describe the feeling! Can't wait though. Despite being nervous and anxious, I'm feeling really good about this. Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Blamage

Hey, I just got my call today! Swearing in March 9 in Kingston, ON and then to BMQ on the 18th.


----------



## OttCap

Got my offer today, coming in from Ottawa.


----------



## jakobcolbeck

Do we know what the mailing adress for basic is so our friends and family can mail us?


Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rheanna613

I will be starting this day as well!


----------



## EKuipers

Congrats!


----------



## Rheanna613

Thanks! I was starting to wonder if I was the only one. I hadn't come across anyone with the same start date as me lol


----------



## Gp95

See you guys there, flying from grande prairie.


----------



## CanadianInTexas

Got the call today! I am doing Vehicle Tech. I am from Regina via Texas.


----------



## NginEAR

Just got the call today!

Coming from Ontario for Infantry. [


----------



## pumpkincarver

I got the call today for that course as well. 

Coming from Alberta, also for infantry. 

See you there!


----------



## Karona

Coming from Toronto    Medical Technician trade


----------



## Blamage

Hey, I'm doing Med Tech too! Coming from Kingston. 

Everyone ready? I'm every emotion you can be; jumping for joy to crapping my pants.


----------



## redpolarbears

Looks like i will be joining you guys there. Got the email today, Coming in from Ottawa, also for infantry.
See you guys then


----------



## Karona

Blamage said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm doing Med Tech too! Coming from Kingston.
> 
> Everyone ready? I'm every emotion you can be; jumping for joy to crapping my pants.


Awesome, congrats. 
I can say roughly the same emotions for myself, anyone who hasn't already should really check out "Truth, Duty, Valour" on YouTube, I believe episode 403, and 404 show a brief overview of people going through BMQ right from Day 0 when they walk in the doors, extremely informative.

About 45 minutes per episode.


----------



## Emily92

Coming from PEI for HRA! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blamage

Thanks for the suggestion, I think I'll take a look. I watched the whole first season of Basic Up this summer and it helped me learn some things, but I'll definetly take a look at that.  I just want to start. We'll be there in 46 days I believe - that's Saturday 18


----------



## OttCap

Blamage said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestion, I think I'll take a look. I watched the whole first season of Basic Up this summer and it helped me learn some things, but I'll definetly take a look at that.  I just want to start. We'll be there in 46 days I believe - that's Saturday 18



It still hasn't really hit but I drew up my resignation letter for work, I'm handing it in next week..I have to give 4 weeks notice under my contract, but I guess then it will really start to feel real.

Looking forward to meeting you all in a little over a month!


----------



## Blamage

Look forward to to meeting everyone. Hopefully we can all take the suggestions we've learned around here and put it to use! 

I wrote my letter up yesterday, still hard to believe.


----------



## Spork890

Coming from Nova Scotia for Electrical Tech!


----------



## Emily92

Spork890 said:
			
		

> Coming from Nova Scotia for Electrical Tech!


 
Another maritimer! Congratulations ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllisonLeigh93

Anyone else starting basic March 6?


----------



## lohocard

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Many of the dates are already out.  The CAF doesn't have the ability to update it's own website, there is a separate directorate within the Government that updates the CAF website, so the request for update is probably in with them just not updated on the website yet.  I'm out of office until 5-Jan but I can list the start dates that are available to me when I return to office.



Were you ever able to get the dates?


----------



## deskjockey43

They now have posted every week up to March 27th. Anything after that is new fiscal year and not posted yet. There are 4 English platoons for March 20 and 2 for March 27. March 6 and March 13 each have one English and one French platoon starting.


----------



## da1root

This is the information available to me at the moment and is subject to change based on the needs of the CAF and CFLRS (i.e. I am NOT posting on behalf of either organization)

Upcoming start dates:
17-Apr-17 (3 serials)
24-Apr-17 (2 serials)
19-Jun-17 (3 serials)
24-Jul-17 (4 serials)
31-Jul-17 (3 serials)

Cheers


----------



## dshulga

Thanks you for those dates! Any chance any of them are BMOQ? Or are all BMQ?


----------



## deskjockey43

No serials in May?


----------



## da1root

dshulga said:
			
		

> Thanks you for those dates! Any chance any of them are BMOQ? Or are all BMQ?


Dates on this thread are all BMQ, thread for BMOQ Dates: http://navy.ca/forums/threads/125192.0.html



			
				deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> No serials in May?


As per my post "this is the information available to me at the moment" which means that is the data I see right now, whether they add May serials I'm not sure...


----------



## deskjockey43

Thank you for your help Buck_HRA!


----------



## sailorprivateer

Hello guys! Got a call today, I will be coming from Hamilton, ON for Comms Rsch.


----------



## darylgruezo

Got my offer today. Flying from Winnipeg MB. Swearing on March 9, flying on March 18 as an AVN Tech.


----------



## AleaIactaEst

Yo, I'll be there on the 18th for that 20th start up. I'm armored soldier, how about yourself?

The real question: who's bringing an iron?


----------



## Loachman

AleaIactaEst said:
			
		

> I'm armored Armo*u*red soldier



The "u" is important. This is Canada.

That might save you from a little more "vigorous" correction later.

Good luck, and have fun.


----------



## AleaIactaEst

Loachman said:
			
		

> The "u" is important. This is Canada.
> 
> That might save you from a little more "vigorous" correction later.
> 
> Good luck, and have fun.


Yes, quite. Thank you kindly for the correction.


----------



## CanadianInTexas

Trying to remember which words get that u is going to be tough with my dyslexia.


----------



## Boss902

yep i also start on march 6


----------



## mrjasonc

You all are putting way to much thought into it. Get used to the the following terms; 'Hurry up and Wait', the blue break room will familiarize you with that term. 'Correction', in mid sentence if you caught yourself saying something untrue, or incorrect immediately say 'correction' then correct yourself (ie. There are 10 inches in a foot. *Correction* there are 12 inches in a foot.) 

Here is my last tidbit of advise. ENJOY this moment. Absorb what time you have left with your families and friends before your departure for 3 mths or so. After you are out of the training system and onto your given trades you will understand then what I mean.

Congrats everyone and good luck!

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## AleaIactaEst

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> You all are putting way to much thought into it. Get used to the the following terms; 'Hurry up and Wait', the blue break room will familiarize you with that term. 'Correction', in mid sentence if you caught yourself saying something untrue, or incorrect immediately say 'correction' then correct yourself (ie. There are 10 inches in a foot. *Correction* there are 12 inches in a foot.)
> 
> Here is my last tidbit of advise. ENJOY this moment. Absorb what time you have left with your families and friends before your departure for 3 mths or so. After you are out of the training system and onto your given trades you will understand then what I mean.
> 
> Congrats everyone and good luck!
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



Thanks, Mrjasonc! I'll take your words to heart, and I fully intend to enjoy this 😁


----------



## Andriyko

I found out a few days ago I will be there as well.


----------



## AllisonLeigh93

Sweet. I'm pretty excited--only 8 more days. 
See you guys there!


----------



## Stumpy Goat

Got the offer today! Swearing in April 5th and BMQ on April 17th


----------



## Ryan_T

So it took you almost two months after interview to know when you will be going.. That is quite a long wait.


----------



## lohocard

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> So it took you almost two months after interview to know when you will be going.. That is quite a long wait.



Was that sarcasm? Isn't getting a job offer 2 months after the interview extremely fast? Considering many other applicants who wait 1-3 years.

Also, congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> So it took you almost two months after interview to know when you will be going.. That is quite a long wait.



Recruiting Sticky
TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0


----------



## Ryan_T

lohocard said:
			
		

> Was that sarcasm? Isn't getting a job offer 2 months after the interview extremely fast? Considering many other applicants who wait 1-3 years.
> 
> Also, congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1-3yrs is the whole process. The time between interview & BMQ can be 5 days to a few mths depending on need

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_T

mariomike said:
			
		

> Recruiting Sticky
> TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0


That is true. I know the trade i applied for is in demand

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefly11

I got the call last week for BMQ starting June 19. Has anyone else gotten the call?


----------



## CanadianAdventure

I have my medical today. It would be amazing if I got into the June BMQ. What trade are you going into?

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_T

Firefly11 said:
			
		

> I got the call last week for BMQ starting June 19. Has anyone else gotten the call?


Congrats. I have two things stopping me from getting merit listed.. Good luck at Basic

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## deskjockey43

Hello Everyone! Welcome to the July 24 BMQ thread! I received an email with my offer today. Kind of sad that I didn't get "THE CALL", but, either way! Looking forward to hearing from those of you who will be joining me at BMQ.


----------



## nnguon2

Nice I got an email instead, so I guess I will see you on June 19


----------



## Robinson_A

I received my call and email yesterday for BMQ June 19th! It felt like a longer wait than it really was. I am very happy to have been selected and I look forward to meeting everyone. ;D


----------



## Ryan_T

Robinson_A said:
			
		

> I received my call and email yesterday for BMQ June 19th! It felt like a longer wait than it really was. I am very happy to have been selected and I look forward to meeting everyone. ;D


Congrats.. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligulasfury

Just got the email last friday, didnt get a call either unfortunately. Extremely excited, can't wait!


----------



## Untamed Spyder

I got an Email too. I'm going for AVS Tech, See you guys there! So excited!!!


----------



## Caligulasfury

Congrats to you as well  [ gotcha.


----------



## deskjockey43

Caligulasfury: which trade did you get?


----------



## Caligulasfury

Infantry!


----------



## Robinson_A

Thanks Ryan_T, hopefully you can get those 2 things cleared up and make the merit list soon. 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## deskjockey43

How lucky are we? I did notice something odd. You guys are both coming from Toronto  CFRC as am I,  but your swearing in is the 12th and mine is on the 5th. Maybe there's a large number coming from there and they have to spread us out...


----------



## Caligulasfury

Very lucky my friend, looking forward to meeting you. Yeah I did find that odd actually. Hmmm...


----------



## antisrcen

Hey guys, I'm gonna be there for July 24 also. Got accepted for Sonar Op!


----------



## Untamed Spyder

antisrcen said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm gonna be there for July 24 also. Got accepted for Sonar Op!



Congrats! Can't wait to see you guys all there. So Stoked!!!


----------



## lohocard

Can also confirm those dates and added a few more from an employee who had access to the updated list from Monday if anyone wanted to know some dates in August 

17 April
24 April
19 June
24 July
31 July
7 August
8 august
14 August
28 August 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Nato87

Hello Everyone.  Welcome to the July 31 BMQ thread! I received an email today with my offer. Looking forward to hearing from those of you who will be joining me on the 31st.


----------



## lohocard

K-Nato87 said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone.  Welcome to the July 31 BMQ thread! I received an email today with my offer. Looking forward to hearing from those of you who will be joining me on the 31st.



What trade did you get offered? Congrats. I'm hoping for a July BMQ as my MCC says I should be in for April 19th selection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Nato87

lohocard said:
			
		

> What trade did you get offered? Congrats. I'm hoping for a July BMQ as my MCC says I should be in for April 19th selection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Artillery  

Thanks so much. Good luck!


----------



## WYGQ

Got accepted to Artillery as well; will also be there July 31.


----------



## K-Nato87

WYGQ said:
			
		

> Got accepted to Artillery as well; will also be there July 31.



Great news! See you then


----------



## PandemicStrange

lohocard said:
			
		

> Can also confirm those dates and added a few more from an employee who had access to the updated list from Monday if anyone wanted to know some dates in August
> 
> 17 April
> 24 April
> 19 June
> 24 July
> 31 July
> 7 August
> 8 august
> 14 August
> 28 August
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice good info to know. Wonder when / if my process finishes when mine will be.


----------



## Untamed Spyder

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> This is the information available to me at the moment and is subject to change based on the needs of the CAF and CFLRS (i.e. I am NOT posting on behalf of either organization)
> 
> Upcoming start dates:
> 17-Apr-17 (*3 serials*)
> 24-Apr-17 (*2 serials*)
> 19-Jun-17 (*3 serials*)
> 24-Jul-17 (*4 serials*)
> 31-Jul-17 (*3 serials*)
> 
> Cheers




Hey, Sorry but what do the Serials mean? Is that how many platoons/groups there will be?


----------



## deskjockey43

Yes. That is what that means.


----------



## Untamed Spyder

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> Yes. That is what that means.




ahh okay, Thank you!


----------



## JToyts

I just call the call yesterday! See all of you guys then! Got in for Artillery Soldier  ;D


----------



## deskjockey43

Whoo Hoo!!!!! Congrats!! When you get your email, update your signature line. When do you swear in?


----------



## JToyts

I got in for Artillery as well! Pumped to meet you all! See you guys then.


----------



## K-Nato87

JToyts said:
			
		

> I got in for Artillery as well! Pumped to meet you all! See you guys then.



Awesome news!  Congrats


----------



## OlympicAthleteToronto

Hey, I got accepted as well for July 31st  so I'll be joining you all there. Let's work as a team and get thru this   [


----------



## Lloyd50

Hey guys! 

I will be joining BMQ with you guys, hope to have fun.   

Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Technician
Trade choice 2: Aircraft Structure Technician
Trade choice 3:
Apply: August 23th 2016
First Contact: October 11th, 2016
CFAT: Passed October 24th, 2016
Medical: Jan 24th, 2017 (Completed)
Interview: Jan 24th, 2017 (Completed)
Merit Listed: Unkown
Position offered: March 27th, 2017
Swearing in: July 11th, 2017
BMQ: July 24th, 2017


----------



## deskjockey43

Congrats! And welcome!! Which trade did you get your offer for?


----------



## Sparrow

Hey!
I'll be seeing you folks there, too.  Going in for Combat Engineer!


----------



## Lloydjohn93

I'm also going to be with you guys for BMQ
I was accepted for Avionics system tech !
Got the call couple weeks ago, was so excited !


----------



## Lloyd50

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> Congrats! And welcome!! Which trade did you get your offer for?




Hey Deskjockey,

I got offered for Vehicle Technician.

Cheers! 



Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Vehicle Technician
Trade choice 2: Aircraft Structure Technician
Trade choice 3:
Apply: August 23th 2016
First Contact: October 11th, 2016
CFAT: Passed October 24th, 2016
Medical: Jan 24th, 2017 (Completed)
Interview: Jan 24th, 2017 (Completed)
Merit Listed: Unkown
Position offered: March 27th, 2017
Swearing in: July 11th, 2017
BMQ: July 24th, 2017


----------



## deskjockey43

Way to go guys!!  The more of you that I see coming on here, the more real it gets!  I am so excited I might explode before July!!  ;D


----------



## Lloydjohn93

Where's everyone from?

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## Untamed Spyder

Lloydjohn93 said:
			
		

> I'm also going to be with you guys for BMQ
> I was accepted for Avionics system tech !
> Got the call couple weeks ago, was so excited !




That's awsome, I'm going for avs as well. So excited, i can't wait!! See ya there!


----------



## Lloydjohn93

For anyone who doesn't really know what basic training is about there is a cool YouTube channel that have 2 40 minutes videos about it going week by week
It's truth duty valour ep 403 and 404

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## deskjockey43

there is also Basic Up which is filmed at St. Jean.


----------



## Lloydjohn93

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> there is also Basic Up which is filmed at St. Jean.


Sweet I'll check that one out too 

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligulasfury

I come on this thread everyday because Im just so stoked for BMQ. July 24th cant come soon enough. Taking forever...looking forward to meeting each and every single one of you.


----------



## Dwillis95

Got my offer today for AVN tech! Coming from Vancouver. Looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## Lloydjohn93

Dwillis95 said:
			
		

> Got my offer today for AVN tech! Coming from Vancouver. Looking forward to meeting you guys.


Awesome ! I am also AVN tech!! 

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloydjohn93

Caligulasfury said:
			
		

> I come on this thread everyday because Im just so stoked for BMQ. July 24th cant come soon enough. Taking forever...looking forward to meeting each and every single one of you.


3 long months away ! Can't wait to get this started

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkmaster420

Got my offer back in march for Armoured soldier
Swear in on the 18th
Cant wait to see you all there.


----------



## Ryan_T

Robinson_A said:
			
		

> Thanks Ryan_T, hopefully you can get those 2 things cleared up and make the merit list soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Sorry for the delay..
Ya its just taking some time.. but thx and good luck.

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robinson_A

No worries, best of luck to you as well. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAAE10

Hello to you all!

I received my offer last week for AVN, starting BMQ July 31, 2017!


----------



## K-Nato87

MAAE10 said:
			
		

> Hello to you all!
> 
> I received my offer last week for AVN, starting BMQ July 31, 2017!



Congrats!


----------



## Ryan_T

Congrats

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paula78

lohocard said:
			
		

> Can also confirm those dates and added a few more from an employee who had access to the updated list from Monday if anyone wanted to know some dates in August
> 
> 17 April
> 24 April
> 19 June
> 24 July
> 31 July
> 7 August
> 8 august
> 14 August
> 28 August
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you know if they are in english and french?


----------



## Libertygirl-123

Hey everyone!! 
I received my offer for AVN Tech on Monday! Looks like I am joining you for BMQ on July 31st, excited to meet everyone  ;D


----------



## K-Nato87

Libertygirl-123 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!!
> I received my offer for AVN Tech on Monday! Looks like I am joining you for BMQ on July 31st, excited to meet everyone  ;D



Congrats! 

Come on July  [


----------



## Taylor Levert

Hey!

I'll be there! Joined up as a Med-Tech.

Look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## cfash

Nice. Congrats
What is your occupation?

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAngryCpl

Hey everyone ! I was just wondering who all os headed to st jean August 5th?!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Nato87

Taylor Levert said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> I'll be there! Joined up as a Med-Tech.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you all!



Congrats Taylor  [


----------



## Infant_Tree

Anyone headed to BMQ on September 2?


----------



## Brendan98

I will be on course with you on september 4


----------



## Infant_Tree

Brendan98 said:
			
		

> I will be on course with you on september 4



Sweet, that is my start date as well. September 2 is my arrival date.


----------



## Brendan98

Yea i leave on the 2nd aswell from Winnipeg, im going infantry also


----------



## alisonbartlett

I will be there Sept 2 as well - HRA!


----------



## Infant_Tree

Nice, good luck with BMQ!


----------



## alisonbartlett

Thanks! Good luck to you all as well! Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Brendan98

Who is going to be at BMQ on sept 2nd 2017?


----------



## TreeSquid

MAAE10 said:
			
		

> Hello to you all!
> 
> I received my offer last week for AVN, starting BMQ July 31, 2017!



Hey Congratulations! A fellow AVN Tech! I will see you there in July


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

Just got the call. 

August 28th swearing in Ceremony & September 9th basic training. Long journey and now its a few weeks away. God I'm so fucking happy.


----------



## Jarnhamar

What do you do for pt every week? 
What's your diet like?


----------



## mariomike

WestGirl36 said:
			
		

> What are you going in as??





			
				FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> Also, the "recruiting councillor" also said that the trade I chose "boatswain" was to be decided by the 19th of April.


----------



## mariomike

WestGirl36 said:
			
		

> Thanks MarioMike [emoji4]



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> What do you do for pt every week?
> What's your diet like?



4 mile jogs, workout everyday & eat healthy.


----------



## Infant_Tree

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> *4 mile jogs*, workout everyday & eat healthy.



So 6.4 km?


----------



## K-Nato87

Infant_Tree said:
			
		

> So 6.4 km?



Yes 4 miles is 6.4 km  :nod:


----------



## Infant_Tree

K-Nato87 said:
			
		

> Congrats on your offer



Thanks you too, I can't wait until I start.


----------



## Foxtrot23

Hey everyone. Just stopping in to introduce myself and say hello.  

I'll be starting BMQ sept 24, I was recruited out of the Fredericton RC and just had my file transferred to Kingston.  My husband was actually posted to Toronto and that's where I live but my children live here in Kingston and I wanted to spend sometime with them before I leave.  The process for me took from November to June when I got the call and I was to begin in August but some things happened and I had my enrolment moved to the left to the next available date they could give me. 

The trade I chose is ACISS. Which is what I went in for two years ago but VR'd for a family medical emergency. 

If anyone in Kingston is looking for a PT buddy I'm down. I feel so out of shape after a long drawn out and complicated move. 

Anyway, looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Trecr

Paula78 said:
			
		

> Do you know if they are in english and french?


At least one on August 7th is English


----------



## F_Freeman

Is there anyone here going for August 14,2017 BMQ...


----------



## lohocard

I've only seen a couple people for August 7th BMQ. Anyone else out there? Starting to think it could only be one French and one English platoon. The dates aren't up on the website yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgaetz

Hey Guys,

I got in under the new Marine Tech trade!!! Got scheduled for basic starting July 22, and was wondering who else on here was going then?

Cheers!


----------



## mrswoodca

As of July 4th, I have cleared all the hurdles of the application process, and I'm sitting on the Merit/Competition List.  I am hoping to get a BMQ before the snow flies...  but I know that I have to "Hurry up and Wait" lol : :facepalm:


----------



## Sapper709

Is anyone else starting BMQ on august 28th?? Be great to have a few familiar faces ahead of time


----------



## mariomike

Sapper709 said:
			
		

> Is anyone else starting BMQ on august 28th??





			
				John0494 said:
			
		

> BMQ or BMOQ?



Could be BMQ.

A BMQ starts on 28 Aug., 2017.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## bravogolf

Sapper709 said:
			
		

> Is anyone else starting BMQ on august 28th?? Be great to have a few familiar faces ahead of time



I will be starting BMQ Aug 28 !


----------



## bravogolf

Sapper709 said:
			
		

> Is anyone else starting BMQ on august 28th?? Be great to have a few familiar faces ahead of time



I will start BMQ on Aug 28 as well !


----------



## psinyk

Is anyone starting BMQ October 16, or does anyone know bmq dates for October


----------



## mariomike

psinyk said:
			
		

> does anyone know bmq dates for October



October 16, 2017

October 30, 2017
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## psinyk

LND Infantry said:
			
		

> I just got the call today , I start BMQ Oct 16th as well - where are you from?



I am from Toronto,


----------



## Mikem2

I have Basic Training for Sept 11, 2017. Was curious if any one else has the same date?

From Calgary AB


----------



## af428

Mikem2 said:
			
		

> I have Basic Training for Sept 11, 2017. Was curious if any one else has the same date?
> 
> From Calgary AB


I have basic training on Sept 18th. 


At the end of the day, it's all about numbers.


----------



## mrswoodca

Is anyone else got the October 30th day yet?


----------



## vancitynik

af428 said:
			
		

> I have basic training on Sept 18th.
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, it's all about numbers.



I have BMQ for this date as well. See you there.


----------



## Lighter321

mrswoodca said:
			
		

> Is anyone else got the October 30th day yet?



Yeah bud!! See you then


----------



## BC604

I have basic on Oct 30 too! Coming from Vancouver for Marine Tech.


It's gonna be a long 2 months to wait - better get on that PT


----------



## dgilroy9

vancitynik said:
			
		

> I have BMQ for this date as well. See you there.





			
				af428 said:
			
		

> I have basic training on Sept 18th.
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, it's all about numbers.



same day boys
see you guys there.


----------



## ferriolsliee

BC604 said:
			
		

> I have basic on Oct 30 too! Coming from Vancouver for Marine Tech.
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a long 2 months to wait - better get on that PT



I start Oct 30 and I'm coming from Vancouver too!! Applied for AVN Tech. I'm both excited and nervous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CmbtEngr21

Anyone have the Nov.11th date?


----------



## Titicboom

SouthernStock21 said:
			
		

> Anyone have the Nov.11th date?



Are you certain on that date? I do not see any indication of a Nov 11 start date. That is a Saturday. Is that your fly out date?  Does your course start on the 13th of Nov? Which would make more sense.  The list online at CFLRS only goes up to the 6 Nov 17.


----------



## EternalPharoah

G'day!
I'm swearing in at the Toronto detachment on Oct 04 and am being told flyout will be Oct 14 for a start date of Oct 16.  Going in as AVS Tech.

Even though St. Jean is only about 6 hours from Toronto, I opted for a flight since I think car will probably end up being more of a distraction rather than convenience, but I haven't received any travel info yet.  I'm guessing that'll happen after the swearing in?  Anyone else swearing in/starting/flying out the same day?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## TheAngryWarrior

If anyone else has Nov 6th start date, give me a shout.


----------



## jkhan6227

Anyone enrolled Oct. 17th, and going to BMQ on Oct. 30th for infantry? I live in Toronto, and if anyone wants to train together, leave a post and I'll message ya


----------



## NickNML

TheAngryWarrior said:
			
		

> If anyone else has Nov 6th start date, give me a shout.



Yup just found out a few days ago, Artillery.  See you then.


----------



## Zupontsang

TheAngryWarrior said:
			
		

> If anyone else has Nov 6th start date, give me a shout.



Yea. starting Bmq on the 6th. heading from bc.


----------



## FinnO25

I'm a hopeful for the same date as you both. I got my Email today notifying me that an offer was present. I will be calling to formally accept it tomorrow and ill let you guys know if we will be seeing each other soon!


----------



## NickNML

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> I'm a hopeful for the same date as you both. I got my Email today notifying me that an offer was present. I will be calling to formally accept it tomorrow and ill let you guys know if we will be seeing each other soon!



Sounds like you will probably be getting the 6th as well. Good luck!


----------



## Bonaccorsog

Been reading the forums as a guest for a couple weeks found this tread, figured id announce I'm getting sworn in on the 1st of November starting date November 13th

Flying put from toronto on the 11th of November.


----------



## FinnO25

News came through just now! I am being sworn in on the 1 November. Then flying out from Toronto on the 11th!!!!!


----------



## NickNML

Congrats!


----------



## Late to the show

Being sworn in Oct 31st start date Nov 13th, anyone start a FB page yet??


----------



## Bonaccorsog

Late to the show said:
			
		

> Being sworn in Oct 31st start date Nov 13th, anyone start a FB page yet??



No dice on the fb page, but Finn025 and i start on November 13th as well.

What RC are yup coming from?


----------



## Late to the show

London on, what trades are you in for?


----------



## Bonaccorsog

Vehicle technician. You?


----------



## Late to the show

Infantry, I'm actually getting out of turning wrenches


----------



## Bonaccorsog

Yea, i was a lube tech couple years back, but ive always enjoyed tinkering with things and i love driving different vehicles.


----------



## SlickHandzAVN

Hey all, expecting offer within next two weeks.  From London RC.  Perhaps ill be Nov 13 as well.


----------



## SparkyRunner

BC604 said:
			
		

> I have basic on Oct 30 too! Coming from Vancouver for Marine Tech.
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a long 2 months to wait - better get on that PT



Ha! I have the exact same dates and trade.

Your Enrolment Ceremony in New West on Oct 23rd too? If so, see you then.


----------



## Spartan-463

Just got my offer and will be in the November 13th BMQ, WOOT!


----------



## Aquila

November 6 BMQ here as well from Calgary


----------



## zhang613

Is anyone going to BMQ recently in 36CBG?


----------



## Bonaccorsog

SouthernStock21 said:
			
		

> Anyone have the Nov.11th date?



hey shot me a message I'm also going on November 11th, myself and 2 other guys have a fb chat going


----------



## Bonaccorsog

Spartan-463 said:
			
		

> Just got my offer and will be in the November 13th BMQ, WOOT!



hey spartan myself and a few others on our bmq have reached out to you, trying to meet all who will be joining us at bmq November 13th


----------



## TheGrayBaron

Finally decided to sign up to post! 

Anyone in the November 6, 2017 intake?


----------



## NickNML

TheGrayBaron said:
			
		

> Finally decided to sign up to post!
> 
> Anyone in the November 6, 2017 intake?



Yup I am, a couple people previously posted they are as well.


----------



## TheGrayBaron

NickNML said:
			
		

> Yup I am, a couple people previously posted they are as well.



That's awesome! Look forward to meeting you there.


----------



## TheGrayBaron

To anyone in the November 6th, 2017 intake feel free to message myself or NickNML. We're starting a Facebook group to make friends before arrival!


----------



## Lighter321

Has anybody made a Facebook page for October 30th??


----------



## Bonaccorsog

This picture says it all




via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## BC604

SparkyRunner said:
			
		

> Ha! I have the exact same dates and trade.
> 
> Your Enrolment Ceremony in New West on Oct 23rd too? If so, see you then.




Yeah, I have that enrollment date as well.

I'll be the slightly less fat one.

Oh wait, no one here knows what I looked like before..

Well then the ugly one (... maybe that describes everyone on this forum?)





13 days to go, wait is killing me!


----------



## sckurtis

BC604 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have that enrollment date as well.
> 
> I'll be the slightly less fat one.
> 
> Oh wait, no one here knows what I looked like before..
> 
> Well then the ugly one (... maybe that describes everyone on this forum?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 days to go, wait is killing me!



i was supposed to be the 23rd in new west but the moved me up to the 16th anyone else have that? basic starts on the 30th


----------



## BC604

sckurtis said:
			
		

> i was supposed to be the 23rd in new west but the moved me up to the 16th anyone else have that? basic starts on the 30th






Lucky you. They haven't changed my enrollment date, but when I accepted my offer they said I could only have 3 people in attendance because of space limitations. Maybe they decided to spread out the enrollments?


----------



## CmbtEngr21

Titicboom said:
			
		

> Are you certain on that date? I do not see any indication of a Nov 11 start date. That is a Saturday. Is that your fly out date?  Does your course start on the 13th of Nov? Which would make more sense.  The list online at CFLRS only goes up to the 6 Nov 17.



Training officially starts The 13th but Nov 11th is the date I am required to be there for.


----------



## Chalice

I will be flying out from calgary on the11th and starting on the 13th! O0


----------

